# The Front Porch Swing



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Present. Now...where did I put my voodoo doll? I wanna dress her up in Barbie heels and do her hair. 

HEY!! Where is my rocker with the fluffy piller? Gotta have it for my old crone back and fucked up hips. Quick now! Granny can't sit on the stoop for much longer. It's to HARRRRRRRD!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeehaw.....I'm ready for some of that ice tea and some hot muffins.....

well, no, actually, I'm getting ready to go to bed.  I have to get up early tomorrow, have a group of people coming over to watch the Super Bowl with us.....so I better get me some beauty sleep.....

Thanks for opening this thread Boop....I'll be sure to let some of the others know they are welcome here and there won't be any poop slinging allowed.....Yeehaw....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Never mind. I fetched it myself. MINE. It has GRACIE all over it so no butts go in it except mine! However, is some cute guy needs a seat...I can scootch over I guess.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

And that is my hat too! No touchie!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

So...to keep in tune with the location of Boop's Stoop....what do y'all call your stoops? Got a pic of your real one? I will see if I can dredge one up of mine. I DO have one...but the cat is sitting on my bench.
Lemme go get it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

I have quite a few chairs on my back stoop. That is Gracie, passing by. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all, I'm heading off to bed but this is a good idea. Talk to you tomorrow. Just stopping in quick for now. I also have to get up early tomorrow. 

Enjoy the Super Bowl tomorrow if that's your thing.

I'll probably also check out the puppy bowl and kitty half time show on Animal Planet. That's always cute and my daughter loves it.

Good night!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

And this is the damn cat sitting in my fav spot. It's where I hang out at night looking at the stars.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Night wolfsister!
Night Mertex!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have quite a few chairs on my back stoop. That is Gracie, passing by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(((((((((Gracie)))))))

I'm all misty.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Yeehaw.....I'm ready for some of that ice tea and some hot muffins.....
> 
> well, no, actually, I'm getting ready to go to bed.  I have to get up early tomorrow, have a group of people coming over to watch the Super Bowl with us.....so I better get me some beauty sleep.....
> 
> Thanks for opening this thread Boop....I'll be sure to let some of the others know they are welcome here and there won't be any poop slinging allowed.....Yeehaw....



Have fun! Come back after, we can all share our Super Bowl menus!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...to keep in tune with the location of Boop's Stoop....what do y'all call your stoops? Got a pic of your real one? I will see if I can dredge one up of mine. I DO have one...but the cat is sitting on my bench.
> Lemme go get it.



We'll use this spot on sunny days!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Never mind. I fetched it myself. MINE. It has GRACIE all over it so no butts go in it except mine! However, is some cute guy needs a seat...I can scootch over I guess.




Ever the flirt......nice chair, wish I had one in my garden.  So nice to see you here, Gracie, I'll be signing off soon, I'm really tired....and tomorrow will be busy, busy with the Super Bowl and friends coming over.....still not sure which team I'm going to root for.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

The new roomie will be moving in on the 4th. She is 61, retired, and ON THE GO all the time. And she has two little dogs. Emma is a yorkshire pup only 8 months old...and Andy is a Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mix. He is a therapy dog...she takes him to retirement homes and the folks there just love him. He was so cute! I took to him right away. he was so friendly and so hyper..he dug right into Karma's toy box and I was thrilled cuz Andy really took to Karma. But...she laid behind my chair the whole time. Wouldn't play with him, wouldn't sniff him. It made me sad because karma used to be just like Andy 6 months ago. She is a changed dog. 
Moki came to see what the ruckus was...sniffed, got bored, went back under the bed. At least he didn't try to beat up Andy and Emma! Good sign, that. The cat was in 7th heaven. She is bigger than Emma, just a tad smaller than Andy and she immediately bumped heads with them...so they are ok in her opinion. Only one I was bummed about was Karma. I am hoping she gets to be friends with Andy. She sticks so close to me....probably because all she ever had was Gracie and Gracie is gone.
Hurt my heart realizing she is dealing with the loss...but there are other issues now. Her shutting herself off. I miss the wild kid like Karma.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

No Super Bowl for me. I will be in the garden as much as possible.
But I hope you have a blast!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Karma and Gracie battling for the tennis ball both are holding on to with their teeth.They would stay like that for half an hour until the other would give just a little bit by adjusting their aching jaws and the other would yank it away. Then the chase would be on.

Sigh. I think I just depressed myself.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Never mind. I fetched it myself. MINE. It has GRACIE all over it so no butts go in it except mine! However, is some cute guy needs a seat...I can scootch over I guess.








Is there no droop to which Boop's stoop will not stoop?

If I can't bring my dollies I'm neggin' you all!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Boop has droopy stoop, I'm tellin ya!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have quite a few chairs on my back stoop. That is Gracie, passing by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is beautiful Gracie....I'll have to post some of mine, but for the third and fourth time....I'm off to bed....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Never mind. I fetched it myself. MINE. It has GRACIE all over it so no butts go in it except mine! However, is some cute guy needs a seat...I can scootch over I guess.



I have to say, that is a seriously breathtaking scene.  Reminds me of Vermont.

What I like so far about the Stoop:  All women


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

I brought my own!  Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The new roomie will be moving in on the 4th. She is 61, retired, and ON THE GO all the time. And she has two little dogs. Emma is a yorkshire pup only 8 months old...and Andy is a Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mix. He is a therapy dog...she takes him to retirement homes and the folks there just love him. He was so cute! I took to him right away. he was so friendly and so hyper..he dug right into Karma's toy box and I was thrilled cuz Andy really took to Karma. But...she laid behind my chair the whole time. Wouldn't play with him, wouldn't sniff him. It made me sad because karma used to be just like Andy 6 months ago. She is a changed dog.
> Moki came to see what the ruckus was...sniffed, got bored, went back under the bed. At least he didn't try to beat up Andy and Emma! Good sign, that. The cat was in 7th heaven. She is bigger than Emma, just a tad smaller than Andy and she immediately bumped heads with them...so they are ok in her opinion. Only one I was bummed about was Karma. I am hoping she gets to be friends with Andy. She sticks so close to me....probably because all she ever had was Gracie and Gracie is gone.
> Hurt my heart realizing she is dealing with the loss...but there are other issues now. Her shutting herself off. I miss the wild kid like Karma.



An interesting coincidence: I have a very dear friend in N'awlins who's had a Jack Russell for eons -- and her name is Gracie.  I don't have a pic though.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> I brought my own!  Hope you don't mind!



Your own what -- women?

Don't bogart bruh...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> I brought my own!  Hope you don't mind!




Wow.....that's beautiful too....

I would post one of my summer garden, as my winter garden doesn't look so hot..I"m supposed  to go to bed and I keep seeing all these neat posts and can't help posting.....

By the time I get back tomorrow I bet this thread will be 10 pages long and I'll spend the whole evening catching up.....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I brought my own!  Hope you don't mind!
> ...



It prolly will, but the way this site counts things is interesting... 24 posts (25 now with this one) ... and ZERO views.  I'll never grok how you can post in a thread without looking at it.


----------



## rdean (Feb 2, 2014)

A muffins and ice tea kind of song:


----------



## Mertex (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Your counter must be off....my CP shows 111 views, already.

And, dammit, now I am going to sign off and go to bed...Goodnight, y'all......


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> I brought my own!  Hope you don't mind!



Not at all, it's exquisite!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind. I fetched it myself. MINE. It has GRACIE all over it so no butts go in it except mine! However, is some cute guy needs a seat...I can scootch over I guess.
> ...



Awwww! Well, that didn't last long.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

rdean said:


> A muffins and ice tea kind of song:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLexgOxsZu0&list=FLv_Mfrptks2uudK8eaiK9JQ



THANK YOU.  For at least two years I have been mystified as to the origin of this parody:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUcszN8jRB8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUcszN8jRB8[/ame]

"I'm damp for the easy muffin!"  

Now all I need is the Gaga and Jay-Z originals and I'll have the whole set.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The new roomie will be moving in on the 4th. She is 61, retired, and ON THE GO all the time. And she has two little dogs. Emma is a yorkshire pup only 8 months old...and Andy is a Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mix. He is a therapy dog...she takes him to retirement homes and the folks there just love him. He was so cute! I took to him right away. he was so friendly and so hyper..he dug right into Karma's toy box and I was thrilled cuz Andy really took to Karma. But...she laid behind my chair the whole time. Wouldn't play with him, wouldn't sniff him. It made me sad because karma used to be just like Andy 6 months ago. She is a changed dog.
> ...



Ya gotta love a good Jack Russell Terrorist.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



My friend's word is "willful"... but yeah that works even better.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> I brought my own!  Hope you don't mind!



OOOH! I will swap with ya!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

This place has a good FEEL to it. Thanks Boop for the Stoop!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

[MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION].

Ready for your spanking?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION].
> 
> Ready for your spanking?



If I say yes are you going to have my post removed for acting like a teenager?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Smart ass. No. I will be happy with a spanking.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Smart ass. No. I will be happy with a spanking.



"smart ass"... 

Gracie, I dint know you had it inya.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, I have more in me than you think, lol. I just keep a semi low profile as much as possible. I'd rather have fun than get in bickering arguments. Which is why I like the ignore feature so much.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe I should have softened it with this:


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Either way. 

Calling it a night, y'all! I am catching up from last week. Pain is a real life suck, that's for sure. 

Bout twelve years ago, I had a forum called Tough Old Broads. One of my favorite things about that was asking the question of the day. I do believe I'll revive that custom here, when next I wake.

Hasta Nuevo!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

That is a good idea, Boop! Just make the questions head scratchers, lol.

Night hon. I am heading that way myself in a few.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Sister in law just came in my room all freaked out and crying. She went to bed earlier and got a leg cramp. Toe sticking straight up, calf hard as a rock. I said LEG CRAMP and sent her off to the bathroom to stick it in the tub with hot water to loosen the tendons and muscles. She sat in there about 15 minutes and came back and said it scared her and I said yeah..tell me about it. It SUCKS. Mine woke me up one night and the only thing I could do was pound the hell out of it with my fist, which made my wrist joints scream but that cramp was a doozy. If that is what happened to her..I know her pain. OUCH.
Anyway..she is better now, so I am going to get in my recliner. Took my xanax and it is starting to kick in. See you guys tomorrow!

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Did I tell you I LOVE this thread, Boop? Thanks again!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, they are all over, from favorite color to best birthday, light philosophical ... and of course people can PM me recommendations. 

Good night, and this time I really mean it!

Anybody want a peanut?

/Princess Bride


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sister in law just came in my room all freaked out and crying. She went to bed earlier and got a leg cramp. Toe sticking straight up, calf hard as a rock. I said LEG CRAMP and sent her off to the bathroom to stick it in the tub with hot water to loosen the tendons and muscles. She sat in there about 15 minutes and came back and said it scared her and I said yeah..tell me about it. It SUCKS. Mine woke me up one night and the only thing I could do was pound the hell out of it with my fist, which made my wrist joints scream but that cramp was a doozy. If that is what happened to her..I know her pain. OUCH.
> Anyway..she is better now, so I am going to get in my recliner. Took my xanax and it is starting to kick in. See you guys tomorrow!
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> ...



I love it too.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh, I have more in me than you think



I... I'll leave that one alone...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, Statalicious finally found the porch.

Not my fault y'all live in one of those primitive backward time-zones and are active while the latte sipping Europeans are getting their beauty rest!!!!




So, what do we want to do today!


 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]- GREAT IDEA!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighhbors.
> 
> I chose the games folder because it was set up with the following rules:
> 
> ...



Now, do I see a Long-Island Iced-Tea next to the regular tea there???
Proud to be one of the first men to stop by in the lovely paradise of the

*BOOP-STOOP ANGELS*

Mind if I sit in a stool and run some stats?? Excel table, excel table....



Gracie said:


> Present. Now...*where did I put my voodoo doll? *I wanna dress her up in Barbie heels and do her hair.
> 
> HEY!! Where is my rocker with the fluffy piller? Gotta have it for my old crone back and fucked up hips. Quick now! Granny can't sit on the stoop for much longer. It's to HARRRRRRRD!



Are voodoo dolls kosher?



Mertex said:


> Yeehaw.....I'm ready for some of that ice tea and some hot muffins.....
> 
> well, no, actually, I'm getting ready to go to bed.  I have to get up early tomorrow, have a group of people coming over to watch the Super Bowl with us.....so I better get me some beauty sleep.....
> 
> Thanks for opening this thread Boop....I'll be sure to let some of the others know they are welcome here and there won't be any poop slinging allowed.....Yeehaw....



My neighbor and his wife, who live right behind us, have invited me to the annual Super-Bowl party. She was my daughter's 2nd "Tagesmutter" - the pre-care caregiver who watched Marlene when my then wife and I were working. In case the 1st got sick, then the second kicked in. Well, when the separation and divorce came, I got luck of luck and found a place literally window view to window view across from them. She is a great gal, Marlene adores her, and her husband, Stephan, and I often play baseball in the summer. So, Stephan sets up this big Super-Bowl party every year. Don't forget, I live in a GMT +1 timezone, so the party goes till 3 am here or so..... and all of Stephan's other buds are German, of course. So, the deal is: we throw the party there, and she brings the baby over to my place and crashes out here while we are partying. Sweet deal, eh?

Last time, his buds showed up in Soccer uniform shirts to celebrate the day. rofl...

So, here I am, screaming at the TV as every self-respecting American football would do, with stuff like "Goddammit, run the ball, run the ball!!" and his buds are looking just mollified. That was the first year.

A year later, 6 German guys are standing up, saying.

"Rahn ze Bawl, Asshool, rahn ze Bawl!!!"

Priceless. 



Gracie said:


> Never mind. I fetched it myself. MINE. It has GRACIE all over it so no butts go in it except mine! However, is some cute guy needs a seat...I can scootch over I guess.



Did you just call?




Gracie said:


> I have quite a few chairs on my back stoop. That is Gracie, passing by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful dog!



Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi all, I'm heading off to bed but this is a good idea. Talk to you tomorrow. Just stopping in quick for now. I also have to get up early tomorrow.
> 
> *Enjoy the Super Bowl tomorrow if that's your thing.*
> 
> ...




Thanks!



BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...to keep in tune with the location of Boop's Stoop....what do y'all call your stoops? Got a pic of your real one? I will see if I can dredge one up of mine. I DO have one...but the cat is sitting on my bench.
> ...










That's the porch at my mom's house, a number of years before she died.

And here's me and my mom, about 7 years before she died, so the pic is now about 8 1/2 years old, something like that:













Gracie said:


> The new roomie will be moving in on the 4th. She is 61, retired, and ON THE GO all the time. And she has two little dogs. Emma is a yorkshire pup only 8 months old...and Andy is a Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mix. He is a therapy dog...she takes him to retirement homes and the folks there just love him. He was so cute! I took to him right away. he was so friendly and so hyper..he dug right into Karma's toy box and I was thrilled cuz Andy really took to Karma. But...she laid behind my chair the whole time. Wouldn't play with him, wouldn't sniff him. It made me sad because karma used to be just like Andy 6 months ago. She is a changed dog.
> Moki came to see what the ruckus was...sniffed, got bored, went back under the bed. At least he didn't try to beat up Andy and Emma! Good sign, that. The cat was in 7th heaven. She is bigger than Emma, just a tad smaller than Andy and she immediately bumped heads with them...so they are ok in her opinion. Only one I was bummed about was Karma. I am hoping she gets to be friends with Andy. *She sticks so close to me....probably because all she ever had was Gracie and Gracie is gone.*
> Hurt my heart realizing she is dealing with the loss...but there are other issues now. Her shutting herself off. I miss the wild kid like Karma.



I feel for you, love, I feel for you.  My Klia is getting older and older and older.



Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind. I fetched it myself. MINE. It has GRACIE all over it so no butts go in it except mine! However, is some cute guy needs a seat...I can scootch over I guess.
> ...




Yo, bro, are you makin fun of the droopies and boopie's stoopies?  Themz fahtin werdz!!!



BDBoop said:


> Boop has droopy stoop, I'm tellin ya!



omg.... falling off my seat..... can't get back up...



Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I brought my own!  Hope you don't mind!
> ...



In every man there is a small Boghart... oh, wait, I meant Gandhi, Gandhi...



BDBoop said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I brought my own!  Hope you don't mind!
> ...







BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The real men show up last.... nanananana!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> THANK YOU.  For at least two years I have been mystified as to the origin of this parody:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUcszN8jRB8
> 
> ...




"I like spastic golden toys"

"Is this Idaho? Cuz I will not limbo in Idaho!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION].
> ...




Hell no!!  I'm bringin the camera!!


*The loop-de-loop antics behind the droopy-droops of boopie's stoop, Part I.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This place has a good FEEL to it. Thanks Boop for the Stoop!





Von mir kriegt das ein LAUTES, VERNEHMLICHES* JA*!

(I bet y'all don't even need a translation for that one)....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Maybe I should have softened it with this:




Where did you steal that picture of me?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 2, 2014)

OK, I found the place and I have dibs on this rocker!






   Boopsie!  

When I have some time I will post some pics of my own patio, covered in snow and ice at the moment, but it will give you some idea!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sister in law just came in my room all freaked out and crying. She went to bed earlier and got a leg cramp. Toe sticking straight up, calf hard as a rock. I said LEG CRAMP and sent her off to the bathroom to stick it in the tub with hot water to loosen the tendons and muscles. She sat in there about 15 minutes and came back and said it scared her and I said yeah..tell me about it. It SUCKS. Mine woke me up one night and the only thing I could do was pound the hell out of it with my fist, which made my wrist joints scream but that cramp was a doozy. If that is what happened to her..I know her pain. OUCH.
> Anyway..she is better now, so I am going to get in my recliner. Took my xanax and it is starting to kick in. See you guys tomorrow!
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> ...



Leg cramps suck! Best thing I did was to drink a glass of milk because with me it was a shortage of calcium. The heat helps ease it immediately but the muscle is cramping because of a dietary imbalance of some sort. 

Learn the connection between diet and muscle cramping


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 2, 2014)

So right now this is what my patio looks like!
















I will post more pics in Spring, Summer and Fall.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2014)

Good morning, you all.  We are gray, chilly, and waiting for snow tomorrow again.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 2, 2014)

Sun is shining here and things are looking up for the Superbowl crowds today.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful sunshine and clouds east of the Wasatches.  Clean air, which is wonderful here in January and February.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]  Sorry about your Mom she looked really young.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 2, 2014)

No stoop but I am going to fight off some droop (posterior that is).
It's a beautiful sunny cold day in Minnesota and a perfect day to go snow-shoeing. "Shoeing" in a perfect method in fighting posterior droop ya know.  When I get back fighting droop, then I'll get into my stoop, have some soup and think of BDBoop and the rest of the group!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2014)

OK, looks like The Stoop is ready for Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Yepp, but before, something quiet and soothing.

Take five minutes to go back 500+ years in time and hear silvery sounds from the past.

Henry Purcell: "Fairest Isle" from "King Arthur"

Really an amazing and soothing music. I thought, after all the commotion of the last days, we could use a musical salve. Well, this might do the trick:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUkJPOOPTGI]H. Purcell-Fairest Isle (from "King Arthur") - YouTube[/ame]


Verse 1
Fair- est Isle, all isles ex- cel- ling, Seat of pleas- sure and of love,
Ve- nus here will choose her dwell- ing And for- sake her Cy- prian grove.
Cu- pid from his fa- v'rite na- tion Care and en- vy will re move;
Jea- lou- sy that pois- nous pass- ion, And des- pair that dies for love.

Verse 2

Gen- tle mur- murs sweet com- plai- ning, Sighs that blow the fire of
love. Soft re- pul- ses, kind dis- dain- ing, Shall be all the
pains you prove. Ev' ry swain shall pay his du- ty Grate- ful
e- v'ry nymph shall prove; And as these ex- cel in beau- ty,
Those shall be re- nowned for love.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

```

```



drifter said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]  Sorry about your Mom she looked really young.



And what a beauty, too!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]  Sorry about your Mom she looked really young.




 [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] - that is extremely kind of you.

She aged very much in the 7-8 years before her death.  Reminds me that life is short and there is good reason for the phrase "Carpe Diem".

I prayed Kaddish for her every day for 11 months after her death, and now at the so-called "Jahrzeit", but there are days that are just totally weird and I sense that she is both near and far.

Ok, enough babbling. Nice to make your acquaintance.

-Stat


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yepp, but before, something quiet and soothing.
> 
> Take five minutes to go back 500+ years in time and hear silvery sounds from the past.
> 
> ...



Absolutely did the trick. I am now a noodle.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]  Sorry about your Mom she looked really young.
> ...



Last month was 1 year since my Dad died, and 7 months since my sister died.

I know how you feel, nice to meet ya to.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

This place looks inviting. I look forward to many a pleasant exchange in here, with this special group!

Hello! 







I have a JRT, but she's not as photogenic as this guy:


----------



## rdean (Feb 2, 2014)

1957 "If I had my Druthers".  A gem.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Yepp, but before, something quiet and soothing.
> ...



A student of mine was just here and worked the aria with me. I thought, heck, it is so schön...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I can only wish you the best and kindest thoughts. No words can really comfort, imo, for each situation is individual. I know that I would be a pool of goo on the floor were my sister to go. I have the best sister in the world!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow..I just saw the references to voodoo dolls and kosher. I could have sworn the purpose of this place was to avoid such inflammatory posting! Isn't this supposed to be where everybody is nice, and nobody ever says a nasty word about anyone?

Well now that I have that off my chest, pull up a chair at the table. I'm making waffles.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

Just remember...the purpose of boop's stoop is to be kind and to avoid the nastiness of the tavern while you were there.
But I'm sure that will not be a problem! We're all just here to have fun!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

rdean said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-xqfK4wMrs
> 
> 1957 "If I had my Druthers".  A gem.



 [MENTION=20394]rdean[/MENTION] - that was awesome.  I was minus six years old at the time....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sister in law just came in my room all freaked out and crying. She went to bed earlier and got a leg cramp. Toe sticking straight up, calf hard as a rock. I said LEG CRAMP and sent her off to the bathroom to stick it in the tub with hot water to loosen the tendons and muscles. She sat in there about 15 minutes and came back and said it scared her and I said yeah..tell me about it. It SUCKS. Mine woke me up one night and the only thing I could do was pound the hell out of it with my fist, which made my wrist joints scream but that cramp was a doozy. If that is what happened to her..I know her pain. OUCH.
> Anyway..she is better now, so I am going to get in my recliner. Took my xanax and it is starting to kick in. See you guys tomorrow!
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> ...



I used to get those as a kid all the time.  Insufferable pain, and all you can do is try not to react to it and pound the muscles into submission, then try to walk it off.  It doesn't come back in adulthood unless I've been on my feet unusually long through the day.  But I walk so much that it takes a lot any more to reach that point.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Wow..I just saw the references to voodoo dolls and kosher. I could have sworn the purpose of this place was to avoid such inflammatory posting! Isn't this supposed to be where everybody is nice, and nobody ever says a nasty word about anyone?
> 
> Well now that I have that off my chest, pull up a chair at the table. I'm making waffles.



Good I'm hungry


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm sort of bummed...I come with my dog and my waffles, and looking forward to a good coze...

but this is the welcome I'm given:






I expected so much more from boop's stoop, given the lofty ideals and the premise behind it's incorporation.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow..I just saw the references to voodoo dolls and kosher. I could have sworn the purpose of this place was to avoid such inflammatory posting! Isn't this supposed to be where everybody is nice, and nobody ever says a nasty word about anyone?
> ...



Thirsty?

Mimosa..or tea? Or bloody mary or..milk shake?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What I like so far about the Stoop:  All women
> ...



Wa'al then I'll keep an eye out for 'em .... boy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I've been sick all week, just orange juice please


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> I've been sick all week, just orange juice please



I know the feeling, kiddo. Friday evening in the ER, still a ways to go on the healing front.

You dealing with a cold, or flu?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 2, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I'm sort of bummed...I come with my dog and my waffles, and looking forward to a good coze...
> 
> but this is the welcome I'm given:
> 
> ...



That's because you're sitting in the wrong chair KG....go for comfort, even if it seems a bit weird


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I've been sick all week, just orange juice please
> ...



You to? 

My partner has been sick off n on since Thanksgiving, spent the night in the hospital.

This week I was taking care of everyone who was sick and then I ended up sick.

It's a cold through my chest I cough and can't breathe.

I am so glad to have the weekend off to sleep it off.

I have been taking a mucinex generic brand hoping to get better soon.

I am sorry you are sick to boop


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of bummed...I come with my dog and my waffles, and looking forward to a good coze...
> ...



That does look comfy...but good heavens it's quite a drop to the floor! I need tables and lamps around me...I actually have an end table on one side, and pull up the ottoman on the other, and still need more to accomodate my books, my projects, my puter, the remote, whatever i'm drinking and usually a dog or a kid. And I still have a dog or kid waiting to climb on somewhere.

Plus I have to be able to eject myself quickly and without injury on a second's notice...to deal with dogs, kids, stoves, etc.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know what the ladies are making upstairs, but omg it smells delicious!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Thanks, hon. Mine is an infection so giant antibiotic horse pills, pain killers - the whole nine yards. Good stuff, Maynard.

You may have bronchitis. Have you seen a doctor yet?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Nope.

I'm feeling better then yesterday, I think I will be ok. 

I'm glad you got the medicine you need


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > THANK YOU.  For at least two years I have been mystified as to the origin of this parody:
> ...



"A midget said 'speak with an accent', so I did, just so I could steal his Porsche while he was tied to a stake...

... in the rain."  

I'm tellin' ya, I know I saw the parody before the original but seeing both, I like the parody way better.

BLR comes up with great stuff --

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlwilbVYvUg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlwilbVYvUg[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRqKYXcL-2U&list=UU67f2Qf7FYhtoUIF4Sf29cA]"MORE NFL" ? A Bad Lip Reading of The NFL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

I am stunned at the loss of Philip Seymour Hoffman at age 46, to addiction.

He was an amazing actor.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I am stunned at the loss of Philip Seymour Hoffman at age 46, to addiction.
> 
> He was an amazing actor.




Wow. Sad.


----------



## NLT (Feb 2, 2014)

[MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION] and [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] 







Figures the first to guys to show up to BD Boops new girly girl rep club would be girly boy and the rep whore


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a reminder of the rules!



> *In keeping with the spirit of this forum we ask that members leave their politics, grudges, guns, knives, anthrax, waterboards and Voodoo Dolls at the front door. This forum is a drama free zone and is all about having fun. Think "Coffee Shop" when posting in here.*


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow did you remind stat of the rules when he and the others were giggling about how kosher voodoo dolls were?

I'm sure that was an oversight. Otherwise, I'd be SHOCKED!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2014)

I thought Hoffman was a very good actor.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] be careful re: your health. The flu that's going on is characterized by the initial onslaught, followed by feeling better, followed by severe bronchitis and sometimes pnemonia. So don't overdo it just because you feel a little better. Preserve your strength because you're going to need it.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

NLT said:


> [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION] and [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to insult people, take it to the Flame Zone, please.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Cross posted elsewhere but a different angle for this thread... listen to the female's *accent* in the video.  Remind you of anybody?  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu7R9QH3-dI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu7R9QH3-dI[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So right now this is what my patio looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It looks like a Christmas card.......brrrrrr!  Very pretty....to look at....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Cross posted elsewhere but a different angle for this thread... listen to the female's *accent* in the video.  Remind you of anybody?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu7R9QH3-dI





Haaaaaa!!!!!


Gee, I wonder who???


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yepp, but before, something quiet and soothing.
> 
> Take five minutes to go back 500+ years in time and hear silvery sounds from the past.
> 
> ...



I love this. Just the thing to get me back in a better mood. Thanks hon.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

LOVE seeing Drifter and Kiwi here!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > @aaronleland and @Statistikhengst
> ...



Unless you want to insult me.

Those insults are welcome and encouraged!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Now we need [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION] [MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION] and a shitload of others. I love sitting on my porch stoop and the company that joins in. Kinda like The Color Purple when they were serving lemonade and talking about the purple flowers. At peace. Comfortable. Amongst friends.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Spoke too soon.

Bah.

*spit*


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Unless you want to insult me.
> 
> Those insults are welcome and encouraged!



I haven't insulted you, but you thanked the post where NLT insulted me for nothing more than posting in this thread. Please, take it to the Flame Zone, KG.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Wasted. Breath.

I'm off to better climes.

Laterz taterz


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Yeehaw.....I'm ready for some of that ice tea and some hot muffins.....
> ...



just came from the grocer and it was packed w/ people picking up some last minute items


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Spoke too soon.
> 
> Bah.
> 
> *spit*



Wow this thread is looking great! Peaceful, welcoming.....such an improvement on all the other threads you've destroyed!

Loving it!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2014)

nice weather out here today


----------



## Jughead (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Now we need [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION] [MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION] and a shitload of others. I love sitting on my porch stoop and the company that joins in. Kinda like The Color Purple when they were serving lemonade and talking about the purple flowers. At peace. Comfortable. Amongst friends.


Thanks for the invite, Gracie. Would love to be there on the porch, would finally get a chance to relax. It is chaos at my place right now. I could try to sneak out, but Mrs. Jughead would kill me. We have friends and neighbors over for a Super Bowl party. The food's not ready yet, so we're just watching festivities on the tube while having some cold ones. I check in on USMB every so often. A toast to everyone there from the folks here.
GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you want to insult me.
> ...



I didn't say you insulted me. I said I was insulted, but nobody objected to THAT or advised stat to take it to the flame zone. Or the others who chimed in to giggle about it. 

How is it that I'm "flaming" when I mention that...but it's not "flaming" when stat and gracie snigger about kosher voodoo dolls?? How about gracie "spitting". Is that "flaming"?

Just want to get the parameters straight. Wouldn't want to offend anyone. Cuz this thread is supposed to be DIFFERENT! It's the best of the best, the posters who are above all that!

And I, for one, can't WAIT to watch it soar.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> oh noes!!! kg is here ready, willing, and (most importantly) able to blow up this thread w/ her self-important hatred
> 
> don't do to this thread what you did to the tavern



The tavern is doing great today. Friendly, inviting, people talking and not spending all their time telling others what they should be saying, or whining about what is happening in other threads.

It's almost like the the disruptive faction left, or got their knuckles rapped and decided to cool it.

Nah, that couldn't be it. I'm sure it's just my presence that caused the disruption...except...

I'm still posting there. 

Well anyway, I'm sure this will be the better thread. Cuz you guys are better, after all. Everybody knows it.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Well anyway, I'm sure this will be the better thread. Cuz you guys are better, after all. Everybody knows it.



Thank you for acknowledging my greatness.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2014)

this might be an ok place to just casually talk


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

Is this only for certain posters?

I thought it was for anyone who could leave animosity behind them...I can certainly do that. I made waffles and posted a pic of my chair and my dog. 

For my troubles gracie and stat got out a voodoo doll and spit at me.

Sigh. I'll try harder.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 2, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



hmmmmm....I'm thinking along Rube Goldberg lines here....a few simple installations, an eject-button....hmmmm


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll be back later.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2014)

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Very RubeGoldberesque, Coyote


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Thanks for the invite, Gracie. Would love to be there on the porch, would finally get a chance to relax. It is chaos at my place right now. I could try to sneak out, but Mrs. Jughead would kill me. We have friends and neighbors over for a Super Bowl party. The food's not ready yet, so we're just watching festivities on the tube while having some cold ones. I check in on USMB every so often. A toast to everyone there from the folks here.
> GO BRONCOS!!!




Hey, [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION], glad you are here!! The more people of good-will, the merrier. I am off to a superbowl party with neighbors soon myself. BRONCOS!!!!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

statistikhengst said:


> jughead said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the invite, gracie. Would love to be there on the porch, would finally get a chance to relax. It is chaos at my place right now. I could try to sneak out, but mrs. Jughead would kill me. We have friends and neighbors over for a super bowl party. The food's not ready yet, so we're just watching festivities on the tube while having some cold ones. I check in on usmb every so often. A toast to everyone there from the folks here.
> ...



Seahawks!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Coyote said:


> hmmmmm....I'm thinking along Rube Goldberg lines here....a few simple installations, an eject-button....hmmmm





Like, like, like, like, like...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jughead said:
> ...




*NEGGED!!!!*





(that was, of course a joke. We don't neg here)


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *NEGGED!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Negged for refusing to neg.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> nice weather out here today




It was quite warm this afternoon, but now, going on 11 in the evening, I am already seeing frost on windshields.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *NEGGED!!!!*
> ...



Negged for....


oh, what the heck!!!  


/humor


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighhbors.
> 
> I chose the games folder because it was set up with the following rules:
> 
> ...



Get a life.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmm....I'm thinking along Rube Goldberg lines here....a few simple installations, an eject-button....hmmmm
> ...



KG has an active-relaxation style....I think I could go along with something like that - especially if I had a button to boost me out of my seat torpedo fashion to interrupt a dog fight (which we had last night and which annoyed me mightily) - I could see myself sailing right in on them like the Wrath of Mom!.....I'd like that


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Well...things are not getting any better lately. The room I thought I had rented, is not gonna happen. She isn't even in yet and I am being slammed with drama. So...I called her and told her no. It just isn't feasible with her and her two dogs. Karma HATES those dogs even though they are friendly. She doesn't want to share this house with them and I don't either. She came by today on the way to take them to the beach and then said "oh by the way, they sometimes poop on the carpet". Um. No. Not on MY carpet. Why the hell didn't she tell me they are not potty trained???

So..back to square one. Which means my pissy mood is still pissy.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighhbors.
> ...



Fuck. Is there NO PEACE ANYWHERE in this joint? Not even HERE on the fucking PORCH?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...things are not getting any better lately. The room I thought I had rented, is not gonna happen. She isn't even in yet and I am being slammed with drama. So...I called her and told her no. It just isn't feasible with her and her two dogs. Karma HATES those dogs even though they are friendly. She doesn't want to share this house with them and I don't either. She came by today on the way to take them to the beach and then said "oh by the way, they sometimes poop on the carpet". Um. No. Not on MY carpet. Why the hell didn't she tell me they are not potty trained???
> 
> So..back to square one. Which means my pissy mood is still pissy.



That sucks! Perhaps 3rd time will be the charm.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...things are not getting any better lately. The room I thought I had rented, is not gonna happen. She isn't even in yet and I am being slammed with drama. So...I called her and told her no. It just isn't feasible with her and her two dogs. Karma HATES those dogs even though they are friendly. She doesn't want to share this house with them and I don't either. She came by today on the way to take them to the beach and then said "oh by the way, they sometimes poop on the carpet". Um. No. Not on MY carpet. Why the hell didn't she tell me they are not potty trained???
> ...



I wished. My luck sucks lately.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

So um... Go ... 

Bronchawks!

-- Said the politician.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I kinda like that too. I would like to see a machine that washes the dishes, though. The bunny is nice, but a dishwasher...now that would be something! I could deal with dogs and knit while watching Downton Abbey and getting the laundry done.


Yeah. I like that.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 2, 2014)

The OP says we can't bring our voodoo dolls. OK. I'm willing to leave the dolls behind but I paid my root lady a lot of dough for my potions and they travel with me. 

Sent from my laptop with my Have Love Potion #9 -Will Travel app


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

You have a root lady?

I'm all over envious. The best I can do is a mushroom man.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 2, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> The OP says we can't bring our voodoo dolls. OK. I'm willing to leave the dolls behind but I paid my root lady a lot of dough for my potions and they travel with me.
> 
> Sent from my laptop with my Have Love Potion #9 -Will Travel app



If you are talking about these ones, BR...






...I have it on reliable authority (no Countesses will be named) that they weren't up to snuff. 

You wuz robbed! If you are lucky you might be able to catch your root lady before she leaves town and you can get your money back.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...things are not getting any better lately. The room I thought I had rented, is not gonna happen. She isn't even in yet and I am being slammed with drama. So...I called her and told her no. It just isn't feasible with her and her two dogs. Karma HATES those dogs even though they are friendly. She doesn't want to share this house with them and I don't either. She came by today on the way to take them to the beach and then said "oh by the way, they sometimes poop on the carpet". Um. No. Not on MY carpet. Why the hell didn't she tell me they are not potty trained???
> 
> So..back to square one. Which means my pissy mood is still pissy.





I can beat that though.  Or rather my friend Sylvia can.  She's trying to rent her upper floor, big house, and invited a couple of friends in.

Yeah, we know, first mistake.

The female of this pair has an incontinent dog, which is supposed to be kept on the porch, and isn't being, and between that and several other meltdowns she's been given notice, already.  Yesterday Sylvia is trying to paint a room but the tenant is throwing tantrums, so my friend leaves and goes to work outside, pressure-washing the outside.  The tenant starts chucking buckets of water out the window crowing "LOOK SYLVIA!! I'm HELPING YOU!"  Sylvia goes back in and hears a tremendous *crash *upstairs, heavy enough to shake the whole house.  She knocks on the door, no answer.  She tries to go in, and the door is _barricaded_.  Her own house.  She goes around to another door, gets in, and finds that wackotenant has destroyed a heavy $700 glass table in an effort to move the pedestals in front of the door as a barricade.  Glass, all over the kitchen floor, with a wacko inside.

Police called, etc etc, and that scene is still unfolding.  I advised her to go back up there and take somebody with her, and get that glass cleaned up first thing, as you don't want a mass of broken glass and a wacko in the same room.  Sylvia's also got a grand piano and some other valuables up there sitting vulnerable, which is a case to get the wacko out yesterday.

And you thought _this _place was dramatic...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Oy. That sounds horrible. 
I have not had much drama here over the years, thankfully. Had a few wackos but they didn't stay long after I told them to GTFO. Never did they stay the whole 30 days after I gave them notice.

I have this black aura around me, you see. And when I am pissed...it glows. Longest anyone stayed after I said GET OUT was a week and they didn't even stay here. They slept somewhere else until they could get their crap.

Just 9 more months. Then NO roomies ever again. Come ON 9 months!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oy. That sounds horrible.
> I have not had much drama here over the years, thankfully. Had a few wackos but they didn't stay long after I told them to GTFO. Never did they stay the whole 30 days after I gave them notice.
> 
> I have this black aura around me, you see. And when I am pissed...it glows. Longest anyone stayed after I said GET OUT was a week and they didn't even stay here. They slept somewhere else until they could get their crap.
> ...



Can I be your roomie?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oy. That sounds horrible.
> ...



No. Because being a roomie with a friend is like loaning a friend money. They don't stay friends.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Bah! I'll always be your friend.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> LOVE seeing Drifter and Kiwi here!



I'm waking up to my thread, just slept for probably another five hours. Ladies upstairs freaking right the hell out over what is happening in the game, which is weird because not ten minutes ago I went to the ladies, and my sister was sitting there quietly studying. Just now, she was upstairs screaming over football like a joyous orgasm was involved.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



There will be, probably after the Bowl. And if not ...  Trust.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oy. That sounds horrible.
> I have not had much drama here over the years, thankfully. Had a few wackos but they didn't stay long after I told them to GTFO. Never did they stay the whole 30 days after I gave them notice.
> 
> I have this black aura around me, you see. And when I am pissed...it glows. Longest anyone stayed after I said GET OUT was a week and they didn't even stay here. They slept somewhere else until they could get their crap.
> ...



Gracie, I think I have a job for you in New Orleans.  Ass kicker.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

> she was upstairs screaming over football like a joyous orgasm was involved.


__________________

I just spit Sprite all over my monitor, missy.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 2, 2014)

"Anymore"?

When do you suppose the peace evaporated?

I think in this thread, it was post #2.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oy. That sounds horrible.
> ...



Cam't ass kick any more. But I have a mean elbow punch.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Stressed today..so sorry in advance for typos. Half a xanax. It kicked in so...maybe I should be screaming with an orgasm. No. Wait. Takes more than half a xanax to make that happen.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > she was upstairs screaming over football like a joyous orgasm was involved.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...



Eww.  Coke product.  Go with Sierra Mist. 

I drank Sprite for _years _because Sierra Mist was off the market for so long.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > she was upstairs screaming over football like a joyous orgasm was involved.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...



It was hysterical!! Like "Oh my god! OH MY GOD!! YES !! YES !!!!!" and etc.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Stressed today..so sorry in advance for typos. Half a xanax. It kicked in so...maybe I should be screaming with an orgasm. No. Wait. Takes more than half a xanax to make that happen.



You should have seen me on two Percocet. Cuz of course I don't have a life, so I was medicated - and trying to read my Kindle. My eyes kept snapping shut. I was getting pissed. I fell asleep cradling my Kindle while attempting to browse the '100 top free' novels.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > she was upstairs screaming over football like a joyous orgasm was involved.
> ...



Sprite has a sort of nasty after taste, doesn't it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> The OP says we can't bring our voodoo dolls. OK. I'm willing to leave the dolls behind but I paid my root lady a lot of dough for my potions and they travel with me.
> 
> Sent from my laptop with my Have Love Potion #9 -Will Travel app



/flying tackle hug

Thanks for swinging by, mister! You still gonna be crazy busy this week?

 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > The OP says we can't bring our voodoo dolls. OK. I'm willing to leave the dolls behind but I paid my root lady a lot of dough for my potions and they travel with me.
> ...



Yep for at least 3 days but not sure which ones yet. Nothing on tap tomorrow except to visit the root lady.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oy. That sounds horrible.
> ...




Oh, damn!!!!


----------



## Jughead (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the invite, Gracie. Would love to be there on the porch, would finally get a chance to relax. It is chaos at my place right now. I could try to sneak out, but Mrs. Jughead would kill me. We have friends and neighbors over for a Super Bowl party. The food's not ready yet, so we're just watching festivities on the tube while having some cold ones. I check in on USMB every so often. A toast to everyone there from the folks here.
> ...


Glad to be here! Just took a small half time break! Thank Heavens I'm at home and not driving tonight! I've been drowning my sorrows due to the massacre (Broncos are down big time). I'm not the only one, the guests have already polished off most of my beer, wine and they're into the hard stuff as well.

Oh well, time to get back to drin .. er I mean back to the game!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Enjoy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




It's lookin really grim for the Broncos. ....


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's lookin really grim for the Broncos. ....



Ha! 

I'm sorry. I won't rub it in.

Ha!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

Superbowl is Over LOL


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

36-0

Damn, Denver...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> 36-0
> 
> Damn, Denver...





Go ahead, rub it in. I have Whiskey here.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > 36-0
> ...



43-8

I predict a Denver win...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

One small bottle of sprite lasts me 3 days. I pour a capful of the juice from my marachino cherrie jar, sometimes add one cherry, top with a few chunks of ice. I rarely drink sodas. Right now I am sucking down hot green tea.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> One small bottle of sprite lasts me 3 days. I pour a capful of the juice from my marachino cherrie jar, sometimes add one cherry, top with a few chunks of ice. I rarely drink sodas. Right now I am sucking down hot green tea.



I like Canada dry ginger ale, but I like sprite sometimes to.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > One small bottle of sprite lasts me 3 days. I pour a capful of the juice from my marachino cherrie jar, sometimes add one cherry, top with a few chunks of ice. I rarely drink sodas. Right now I am sucking down hot green tea.
> ...



I like drinking vodka, and smoking crack.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > she was upstairs screaming over football like a joyous orgasm was involved.
> ...


as long as the citrus flavored drinks don't have brominated vegetable oil, I'm ok w/ them


Gracie said:


> One small bottle of sprite lasts me 3 days. I pour a capful of the juice from my marachino cherrie jar, sometimes add one cherry, top with a few chunks of ice. I rarely drink sodas. Right now I am sucking down hot green tea.



I mostly drink green tea called "Green gunpowder" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunpowder_tea


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Come again, what do you stick up whutt???


omg....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I usually buy the 510 Temple of Heaven. Great stuff....


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



43-8

So.... take that!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> One small bottle of sprite lasts me 3 days. I pour a capful of the juice from my marachino cherrie jar, sometimes add one cherry, top with a few chunks of ice. I rarely drink sodas. Right now I am sucking down hot green tea.



Finishing off coffee, green tea is next. I'm on a mostly liquid diet at this point in time.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, time to drag out the fleece and flannel again. 1° here.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2014)

Green tea is an antioxidant. Good stuff. Kills all the baddies in your system.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

I am in SUCH a good mood. 

Feels good to be ... using old skills. 

Wow. Dude. Just noticed that the attempts to find my veins, bruises are much darker than they were earlier. Guess I better start getting some Vitamin C in my system.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > One small bottle of sprite lasts me 3 days. I pour a capful of the juice from my marachino cherrie jar, sometimes add one cherry, top with a few chunks of ice. I rarely drink sodas. Right now I am sucking down hot green tea.
> ...



Me too - but I rarely, rarely drink soda. Just too much bad and wrong with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I like Coke Zero.  If it can clean of battery terminals and blood from asphalt imagine how clean my GI tract is.........


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Same here, but once in a while I do.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm sayin! It can clean showers? Seriously?! Naw, man.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



It was a joke based on Urban myths....... 

snopes.com: Coca-Cola Acids


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



One fine morning I was setting up the work space, there was a man standing there drinking a diet Coke, smiling.  "I don't drink coffee" he announced, "but I always enjoy my diet Coke".  He took another satisfied swig.  My lovely assistant peeped up from her desk and said, "you know, if you drop a cockroach in there it dissolves".

His face dropped and he walked away...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


My response would have been, "got a cockroach handy?"


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Darlene would have had a ready retort I'm sure. 

Mine might have been, "why don't you just use that one on your tie?"

Which reminds me, speaking of cockroaches, of a time I was at a business meeting in New Orleans when a gekko crawled up on my desk from somewhere.  Gekkos are common in New Orleans, which is cool since they stalk and eat cockroaches.  So this one's sitting there perfectly still as reptiles do, and some lady in a business suit from out of town walks up, admiring what she thinks is a plastic gekko.  "Oh it looks so real!"

Just then the gekko turns its head to look at her.

I've never seen a lady in a dress jump that high.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


None of that bothers me, I spent a third of my childhood growing up on Pacific islands.......  We used to hunt cockroaches with .22s.........  One cooked rat constituted a full meal for a family of five......  
And gekkos/newts were our friends, we'd go to sleep with them crawling up the walls and on the ceilings.


----------



## rdean (Feb 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Once you get to the big six ohh, you seriously have to take care of yourself.

From the last 10 years, the only year I didn't get the flu shot, because they ran out, I was hospitalized with the flu.  I also got the pneumonia shot.  It's very important.  

And worse, I had a blockage in my forehead where my nasal passages are.  The blockage let caustic liquid seep down into my lungs from my nasal passages while I was sleeping.  I never even heard of such a thing.  

In the morning I would cough and cough.  The doctors kept looking at my lungs and stomach.  Finally, he sent me to a specialist who had me scanned and discovered the blockage.  They put balloons up my nostrils into my forehead and expanded the passages.  Unfortunately, all that liquid left behind a lot of damage around my lungs.  I should have gone to the doctor earlier, but I thought it was just part of getting old.

So the lesson for me was, "Take care of yourself an don't ignore anything".


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2014)

I love geckos. Every time we went to Maui, I always looked for them in our room and one was always there.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> this might be an ok place to just casually talk




Yes....get away from the crazies.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the invite, Gracie. Would love to be there on the porch, would finally get a chance to relax. It is chaos at my place right now. I could try to sneak out, but Mrs. Jughead would kill me. We have friends and neighbors over for a Super Bowl party. The food's not ready yet, so we're just watching festivities on the tube while having some cold ones. I check in on USMB every so often. A toast to everyone there from the folks here.
> ...




Ahhhh, everyone seemed to be thinking that the Broncos were going to kick ass, but it turned out the other way around.....I thought it was a massacre....felt sorry for Peyton.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No you don't....quit lying.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I once saw my daughter jump straight up in the air and somehow land on the counter a foot behind her, after she walked in the kitchen and saw one of those giant freakazoid spiders with leaping capabilities. Freaked her out in a serious fashion.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




The bigger joke there [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION] - is that the word "Handy" in German is slang for:

Cellphone.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Even having not worked since Wednesday night, my schedule remains the same, i.e.; upside down.

I feel I should go to sleep? But Sons of Anarchy is calling me.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 3, 2014)

Strawberry, Orange, and Grape Fanta here. Don't get soda every shopping trip, but once every few months. Had a kidney stone a few years back from too much soda. Joked with the doc "But I thought the carbonated water counted towards my 8 glasses a day?" He didn't laugh.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

See, I'm more uncomfortable with the sugar and sodium than anything else about soda, really.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2014)

I have not had a sugar soda in probably three years, don't miss em at all.

Good morning, 25 outside, will snow later this day.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 3, 2014)

I switched to Diet long ago and now if I have a soda that isn't diet it tastes way too sweet. They say now, that diet can actually trigger you to eat more-WTF-that's why I switched to it long ago-to cut calories. I'm screwed either way. LOL

Good morning all. It is currently 3 degrees and I can't wait for winter's end. I just got over a nasty but and now many people around me are ill.

February is the worst month here for cloudy days and it's Monday.

Well, at least I'm not sick anymore. There's the silver lining. Have a good one.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 3, 2014)

Snow day!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I switched to Diet long ago and now if I have a soda that isn't diet it tastes way too sweet. They say now, that diet can actually trigger you to eat more-WTF-that's why I switched to it long ago-to cut calories. I'm screwed either way. LOL
> 
> Good morning all. It is currently 3 degrees and I can't wait for winter's end. I just got over a nasty but and now many people around me are ill.
> 
> ...



That's just the same with me...regular coke is like drinking maple syrup.....I have been drinking Diet Coke forever, and you're right, there's always a trade-off....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Would make for a great desktop wallpaper!


----------



## Jughead (Feb 3, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jughead said:
> ...


Congrats! Great way to kick-off 2014 with a massacre (no pun intended). 

Malcolm Smith deserves the MVP. Hat's off to him, as a linebacker, an MVP award is extremely out of the ordinary, but well deserved nonetheless.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, off to do some very important work......keep my seat warm.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, off to do some very important work......*keep my seat warm.....*



Oooohhhh, where I could go with that!!!!!!


----------



## Jughead (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Yeah, Peyton is a great player, he got his share of MVP awards when playing with the Colts. Too bad he was mann-handled against the Seahawks (no pun intended).

Would have been great if Fox (Broncos coach) had won the super bowl. With all that he's been through with his recent heart surgery (valve replacement surgery). Oh well, "Foxy" will be back stronger next year.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Yeah, Manning got "Mann-Handled".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...






Does that make him the new boytoy of the NFL?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, off to do some very important work......*keep my seat warm.....*
> ...




Details, details, the camera is running!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, off to do some very important work......keep my seat warm.....



If you insist!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Can't sleep. Waah!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Can't sleep. Waah!




Now, go get a frying pan....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Just grateful I don't have to work tonight!

Conversely, almost a week off feels like it dragged on forever. Can't wait to talk to my peeps again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2014)

Back from swimming: a mile in 44 minutes.  A bit slow, but it is Monday.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Where do you go, Jake?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Where do you go, Jake?



Swimming, I guess.......


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I've discovered water lately and have been drinking a lot. Can't believe how much better I feel.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yup! I LOVE water, and am rediscovering tea.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you go, Jake?
> ...



/blows raspberries in Ringel's general direction


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Where do you go, Jake?



The Steiner up on Guardsman.

Manager for attachments does not seem to be working.

You can see it here.

Salt Lake City Sports Complex - Salt Lake County


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> See, I'm more uncomfortable with the sugar and sodium than anything else about soda, really.



That's true, me too and I really don't drink 'em.  I have bought several Sierra Mists in the last couple of years, not so much to drink 'em as to exact revenge for having been given Sprite by default.

Far more often I'll have iced tea or better an iced tea/lemonade or limeade combo. 

UNsweet of course.  What they call "sweet tea" in the south is unsuitable for consumption by anything but a hummingbird.  Which fattens 'em up for making hummingbird cake


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Can't sleep. Waah!
> ...



I bet she's got a home skillet?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

This should be moved to the new lounge right?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > See, I'm more uncomfortable with the sugar and sodium than anything else about soda, really.
> ...



I recently tried sweet tea. Holy /shudder


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You shoosh, you. >.>


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



IS it?  After the Englishe wort?

Not quite the same thing but in Portuguese you can't end a word in a consonant (like Italian) so if you import such a word you commonly insert a spoken schwa on the end; meanwhile the letter R is (in Brazil) something like our H.  As a result when Brazil imports the names of certain music genres the results are amusing.  "Rock" gets pronounced "Hockey" and "Rap" is pronounced "happy".

The subgenre of which we're observing the 50th anniversary is spelled 'ie-ie-ie", pronounced "yeh yeh yeh".


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you go, Jake?
> ...



Nice! Can practically smell the chlorine.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

```
J
```



drifter said:


> This should be moved to the new lounge right?



I have asked, yes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2014)

That would be good.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the lift, [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]  !!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sweet, we have a friendly lounge to relax in. Awesome.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 3, 2014)

oops, wrong thread, took a left turn. Sorry


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 3, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> oops, wrong thread, took a left turn. Sorry





You are more than welcome to stay if you like. You have a wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

"Left turn"?  

I'm righthanded myself, am I in the wrong place?
Damn southpaws... they're just... what is the word... _sinister_.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> ```
> J
> ```
> 
> ...



The Lounge....that's great....I'm so glad we have it.

and, so glad they moved this thread here....it should be a lot nicer and people can really enjoy posting in here....without any of the snark.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2014)

Just so.  A snark-free lounge.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> without any of the snark.....



Damn. I guess I should leave.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > without any of the snark.....
> ...



Why?  Are you feeling a little snarky?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...


 

I know, huh!!!

A nice inclusive environment where everybody can relax!


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> "Left turn"?
> 
> I'm righthanded myself, am I in the wrong place?
> Damn southpaws... they're just...



in their right mind... is the correct way to end that sentence.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought this was the funniest of all the Super Bowl commercials......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl0zw1YVZd4]Audi 2014 Big Game Commercial - Doberhuahua - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The term "Handy" came into being because some idiot at Siemens who wanted to impress his boss lied and told said boss that we Amis (that is German slang for: "Americans") all call our cellphones "Handys", because they are, you know, oh so handy. I think the dude got fired, but by then, the term had caught on.

You would not believe the number of times that my German friends say to me "but you guys call them 'Handys', we got the word from you...."

snicker, snicker...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

I am delighted to see that the Boop Stoop is just stooping upwardly and peacefully.

Thank you, @Cereal_Killer.

Hey guys, don't we need a couple of loveseats in the lounge? And what about that really cool wetbar?

And karaoke, YEAHHHH, Karaoke:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJIqPmf_8w4]Yesterday Karaoke The Beatles - You Sing the Hits - YouTube[/ame]


Free-Beer for anyone who sings with, records it and posts it here!!!!!!!!!


Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2014)

The day has been a long.  

Working on a project and meeting the KSAs makes my eyes tired.

I can't imagine so long as a student in high school that some day we would be working online (no one then really had any idea about an internet) with tools that allows us to redefine our working environment.

Amazing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I thought this was the funniest of all the Super Bowl commercials......
> 
> 
> Audi 2014 Big Game Commercial - Doberhuahua - YouTube



Agreed!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


The only thing we called a "handy" was when we lacked the funds for a full service visit at the local "refreshment" facilities.......


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



"refreshment", eh?  Is that what you kids call it these days?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The day has been a long.
> 
> Working on a project and meeting the KSAs makes my eyes tired.
> 
> ...



If you were reading any SciFi books back then you would know that there a few who did envision something similar. I was day dreaming about having a personal computer in the early 1970's. I was in college when I had the opportunity (on IBM mainframes albeit) to access data from one continent to another. We are talking really primitive queries but they worked.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Kids?  We called it horizontal refreshment when we waz fightin' the Johnny rebs back in the early 60s........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The day has been a long.
> ...



Putting myself through college in the early 80s, I worked a night-shift job doing computer ops on an IBM mainframe, with those huge disc pack changers and mag tapes. Wow, what you guys wrote just broke back a slew of memories for me...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, hot damn, that may be the shortest Kingship ever:

In the Tavern, Helena Handbag just hit the 48,000th posting, I congratulated her !!!!!--


and now the thread is closed!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kismet, I say, Kismet. Helena, fate dealt you an easy hand.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 3, 2014)

Panda-monium!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRKzL96yb6I]BABY PANDAS: Playing in a Crib - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Folks, I just got this from a really dear friend who is a school teacher. It is a Soviet/Russian animated film for children from 1975. *Has nothing to do with ideology at all*. It is called:

*The Hedgehog in the Fog
("&#1025;&#1078;&#1080;&#1082; &#1074; &#1090;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;")
*​


The guy who produced this film, Yuriy Norshteyn, is apparently considered a genius in film animation techniques. It is a 10 minute short film, animated, here with English subtitles. I watched it, it is really pretty darned neat:


Hedgehog in the Fog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Essentially, it is about a little hedgehog who is used to drinking tea with his best friend, the bear. But on this day, on the way, the hedgehog gets lost in a fog and must confront his own fears. The hedgehog slips into a river and thinks he is going to drown, but is saved by another animal. There is also a white horse that the hedgehog sees more than once - but this meaning of this is either unclear or up to lots of interpretation. I was not sure what to make of the white horse.

I just telephoned with a good friend out of St. Petersburg, and she said "oh, yeah, that is a hit with kids all over Russia". 

It won a prize in 2003 in Japan for the best animated short film of all time.  At the wikipedia link, some of Norstehyn's tricks for the film are discussed, but they are examined even better here:

Gwarlingo ? Hedgehog in the Fog: A Short Animated Classic by Russia?s ?Golden Snail?


Enjoy.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2014)

Rep time!!! Isn't that what we are supposed to do? Why yes! It is time for GREENIES!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, hot damn, that may be the shortest Kingship ever:
> 
> In the Tavern, Helena Handbag just hit the 48,000th posting, I congratulated her !!!!!--
> 
> ...



Zu, you say??  Warum?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I thought this was the funniest of all the Super Bowl commercials......
> 
> 
> Audi 2014 Big Game Commercial - Doberhuahua - YouTube



That is HILARIOUS!!

I also loved the one about the pup and the beer horses.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hot damn, that may be the shortest Kingship ever:
> ...




Keine Ahnung! Von einem Moment auf den anderen ging Tavernia einfach ZU!! Boom!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am delighted to see that the Boop Stoop is just stooping upwardly and peacefully.
> 
> Thank you, @Cereal_Killer.
> 
> ...



Those aren't the right words. 

Here, these guys have it right, buy them a beer.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo6CYJPDLUE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo6CYJPDLUE[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am delighted to see that the Boop Stoop is just stooping upwardly and peacefully.
> ...





Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!

"Oh, my darling, how I love your thighs!"


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Not a bad high harmony there by Jimmy Fallon I must say 

"Scrambed eggs" was actually the original working lyric for the music McCartney woke up with in a dream one morning.  Which might be why he was thinking about breakfast...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Not shabby!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have to do a presentation on genocide and a group one on concentration camps.

I am still feeling this cold though and not al the way up to par yet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have to do a presentation on genocide and a group one on concentration camps.
> 
> I am still feeling this cold though and not al the way up to par yet.



Heavy stuff.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have to do a presentation on genocide and a group one on concentration camps.
> ...



Yeah it's for my psychology of war & peace class.

We are profiling dictator's right now, but I know my group is going to want to get together soon and I've been sick for a week.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> "Left turn"?
> 
> I'm righthanded myself, am I in the wrong place?
> Damn southpaws... they're just... what is the word... _sinister_.



............. 

.... you .... you .... 

/shakes head


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Is a huge topic with tons of data to go there. There were over 1500 KZ's during that time (KZ = "Konzentrationslager").

The part I like about a dictator most is when he is dead.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, hot damn, that may be the shortest Kingship ever:
> 
> In the Tavern, Helena Handbag just hit the 48,000th posting, I congratulated her !!!!!--
> 
> ...



Long may she wave - but they're really hopping over there, so should be a new majestic person tomorrow. Unless she posts a lot, and fast.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

I love this place, this is fun.
 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] - helluva good idea!

Now, where's the popcorn?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



 YAH!!!

Right now we are studying kim jong un


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Good thing it's not for English Comp.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

A little levity for your listening pleasure.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_DYZTauE-Y]Justin Timberlake & Jimmy Fallon History of Rap Part 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I've been home sick with a really bad cold, and I don't type here for a grade.

It is supposed to be casual here Yah?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oh, whacky, whacky!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I wish you a good and speedy recovery, [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION].


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, sweet people, it's 3 am here, night-night!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, sweet people, it's 3 am here, night-night!!



Where is that?


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Casual doesn't excuse the use of common douchetard errors like adding apostrophes in front of every s and not being able to discern the difference between its and it's (not saying you did the latter, just an example).

Those are just signs of stupidity, and I'd hope that anyone seeking any sort of higher education would also strive to communicate intelligently as well.


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, sweet people, it's 3 am here, night-night!!



Sleep well!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



I'm lazy 


Sorry it offends you


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Iaintofendedbrojustpontingowthaucarelestiepingluks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Thanks for catching that, Ringel.

drifter, you misspelled *yeah* (and there was no need to capitalize it).

Can't believe I missed that!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Totally casual. Swing through on break, read a bit, maybe post a bit - get back to work.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Nah, man; she man be Skandahoovian. We're all "Oh, yah; shuure. You baitcha!"


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'll be doing things like that


----------



## Noomi (Feb 3, 2014)

Shove over everyone, I'm here and I want to be seated on the stoop!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Take it elsewhere, 'bro.' You're in the wrong folder.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 3, 2014)

I posted this in the Tavern, but forgot that some people don't go there anymore. There was a gas explosion where I work yesterday. Thank God, nobody was hurt, but it did produce some amazing pictures.

Near miss in Steelton: Workers would have soon returned to building that exploded | PennLive.com


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Grammatically you're right BUT... attitudinally, not so much.  Nomsayin'?
Chest weight till ewe sea sum am eye rite in.

Language &#8800; fixed.

Erleichda.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Shove over everyone, I'm here and I want to be seated on the stoop!



Are you a tea drinker, Noomi?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> I posted this in the Tavern, but forgot that some people don't go there anymore. There was a gas explosion where I work yesterday. Thank God, nobody was hurt, but it did produce some amazing pictures.
> 
> Near miss in Steelton: Workers would have soon returned to building that exploded | PennLive.com



That looks really bad.

Glad nobody was hurt


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Grammatically, I'm _correct_.  

drifter and Boop seemed to pick up on the fact I was b/s'ing, so I'm not too worried about others that want to interject their two cents.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



If you hadn't edited the meaning out of my post it woulda bin apparent why I said "right" instead of "correct" there -- home skillet.

I can't get that term out of my head now...


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Selective quoting is half the fun.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Shove over everyone, I'm here and I want to be seated on the stoop!



Sqeeze on in... 



hmm - we might need mo' room...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

I call everybody home skillet at some point or other.


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Anybody ever watch the series Dollhouse? 

It's like Chuck mixed in with Terminator.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2014)

House is REALLY like Dr. House. I loved Dr. House. Loved to hate him just to love him. lol


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> House is REALLY like Dr. House. I loved Dr. House. Loved to hate him just to love him. lol



I tend to push buttons.  Everybody needs a hobby.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> House is REALLY like Dr. House. I loved Dr. House. Loved to hate him just to love him. lol



Gracie, have you heard any of Hugh Laurie's music?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this in the Tavern, but forgot that some people don't go there anymore. There was a gas explosion where I work yesterday. Thank God, nobody was hurt, but it did produce some amazing pictures.
> ...



Yeah it does! Mother Fletcher!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



One guy I know was getting ready to walk to that building to use the bathroom. If he had left a minute earlier he'd be dead. It did melt his brand new truck that was in the parking lot though. The way he was acting today, I think he would have rather been dead.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> Anybody ever watch the series Dollhouse?
> 
> It's like Chuck mixed in with Terminator.



No, but you've reminded me of a record from 1968: Music In a Doll's House:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMLo3L1pJBI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMLo3L1pJBI[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



But dude!! They KILLED his baby!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > House is REALLY like Dr. House. I loved Dr. House. Loved to hate him just to love him. lol
> ...




He sings??? No, I haven't. I don't know if I could listen. He will always be hobbling along with a crutch, vicodins being munched, sarcasm dripping every time he opens his mouth, to me.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Good thing I didn't link, then!


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



He has an amazing American accent for a Brit.  He doesn't just tone down the posh, he really seems to transmogrify into the character.

Kinda like Henry Winkler & The Fonz.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, sweet people, it's 3 am here, night-night!!
> ...




Germany.


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ohai Mertex, long time no read posts from!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yes it is, and you'll  have to ignore the ones that are more concerned will spellchecking and correcting people's grammar than actually being nice and relaxed.

You're doing great......hope you get over your cold and do well in your studies.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Sorry....it looked like snark to me...I apologize for thinking the worst.  PEACE!


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I can see how it came across that way, and my apologies to anyone I've offended by the way I posted.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Thanks 

I managed to finish other homework tonight.

I finished off the flu/cold medicine still have the cough though.

I wish I had some cream cheese won tons and a good netflix film to watch 

I hope you have a great week


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2014)

Y'all ever watch House when it was on TV?
THIS House is like THAT House. Just deal with him like his best friend did on the tv. Ladies, just bend over often. House was a grump but he did like to leer now and then.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hypnotic


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 3, 2014)

Any Sons of Anarchy fans in the house? I'm becoming quite the addict.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I call everybody home skillet at some point or other.




I hope I'm considered Calphalon......


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Y'all ever watch House when it was on TV?
> THIS House is like THAT House. Just deal with him like his best friend did on the tv. Ladies, just bend over often. House was a grump but he did like to leer now and then.



I watched it when it was a new show but I didn't keep up with the other seasons.

My mom loves Hugh Laurie, and House was one of her favorite shows.


----------



## House (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Y'all ever watch House when it was on TV?
> THIS House is like THAT House. Just deal with him like his best friend did on the tv. Ladies, just bend over often. House was a grump but he did like to leer now and then.



She gets me... she really _gets_ me!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Epileptic


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Can't sleep. Waah!




It's after 8:00.....get your butt out of bed......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I'm not too kin on water.....but I also have to drink a lot of it or I have problems....it's not too bad if I add a slice of lemon....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

House said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Actually, I put in a whole quarter's worth.......meh.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 3, 2014)

Way past my bedtime....so I will bid you all a:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2014)

Night, mertex. I am going to go wander the net for awhile, stop by Pinterest and pin stuff, then hit the sack. I have a horrendous headache.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Nite! Iam just going in circles.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I went to pinterest and then brought a few things here in the I WANT thread. Took my pain pill, waiting for it to kick in...watching Frasier...waiting for med to kick in..wandering...waiting for med to kick in.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I went to pinterest and then brought a few things here in the I WANT thread. Took my pain pill, waiting for it to kick in...watching Frasier...waiting for med to kick in..wandering...waiting for med to kick in.



Waiting for meds can be bittersweet times... pain + anticipation of relief = KICK IN ALREADY.

That was what I loved about Percocet.  It knocked me loopy pretty quick, and I didn't care about my lower back being twisted into a pretzel.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

It kicked in, but not quite enough to make me 329475748967...oops....agjao;fgiaopehgaghal....oops again...not enough to make me nod off and bump my head on the keyboa$^)$^)%&$)*%)$%^...huh? Whassat? Oh. I mean...not enough yet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, sweet people, it's 3 am here, night-night!!
> ...




In the GMT +1 time-zone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> I posted this in the Tavern, but forgot that some people don't go there anymore. There was a gas explosion where I work yesterday. Thank God, nobody was hurt, but it did produce some amazing pictures.
> 
> Near miss in Steelton: Workers would have soon returned to building that exploded | PennLive.com




Thank G-d you were not in the building when that explosion happened. Wow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland was very fortunate to be in a safe place, and apparently his co-workers were as well.

Thank heavens.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Mornin, Jake!

Back to work tonight, for the first time since I finished my shift on the morning of the 30th. Can't wait!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mornin, Jake!
> 
> Back to work tonight, for the first time since I finished my shift on the morning of the 30th. Can't wait!



Morning, Boop.  I am pleased you are feeling better.  Good on you.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

After my coffee I plan to start work gathering objects I want to get rid of.  I've been wanting to do that and other projects get in the way....our area is having a big "yard" sale next month and I want to be ready......whatever doesn't sell is going to Goodwill.....


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Tuesday.  

Wanted to see what the hell's going on in here, hope everyone's all good.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> 
> Wanted to see what the hell's going on in here, hope everyone's all good.



Thanks, Sarah! It's a bit of an ADD thread. Everybody's talking, not necessarily to anyone specific about anything in particular.

I blame [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION].


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday.
> ...



Ok.  I'll blame her too, she takes it well.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yup! She just shrugs, smiles and waves.

Not much going on for me today, I work graveyard so am supposed to be asleep right now but since I've been off for all these days, I think I may have finally turned my schedule around.

Are you a Sons of Anarchy fan? I just discovered their seventh season will be their last, and I only just recently started watching.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> 
> Wanted to see what the hell's going on in here, hope everyone's all good.




Good to see you....pull up a rocker, grab a muffin and enjoy the scenery.....the smell of fresh air...aaaahhhhh!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday.
> ...



Last place I lived had a nice patio with a table and four chairs around it. Big yard, lots of trees, row of lilac bushes. Man. Just sitting out there with a book was SO sweet.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday.
> ...



Why thanks!  it looks like Springtime in here.  That's where my thoughts are going today anyway.  I'm tired of the ice and snow anyway.  Christmas is over for god's sake.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

I've thought that. "Why can't we just have a white Christmas and boom! Gone. Done."


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll be back.....gotta get my eyes opened....go grab me a cup of Joe.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Am drinking my half coffee, half dark chocolate almond milk.

Ginormous mug o'the day.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

That picture reminded me.  We went to Cracker Barrell the other day and on our receipt was a chance to win one of their rocking chairs so I went to the site and registered.  I haven't had one in a long time, since when my daughter was a baby.

What a great invention.



> History
> 
> Though American inventor Benjamin Franklin is sometimes credited with inventing the rocking chair, historians actually trace the rocking chair's origins to North America during the early 18th century[8] (when Franklin was a child). They were originally used in gardens and were just ordinary chairs with rockers attached. It was in 1725 that early rocking chairs first appeared in England. The production of wicker rocking chairs reached its peak in America during the middle of the 18th century. These wicker rockers, as they were popularly known, were famous for their craftsmanship and creative designs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

I like gliders, too; but when my daughter was little, I used a recliner. Oh, I loved that thing. I'd rock her to sleep, and if she wasn't feeling well I would just recline the chair, pull the blanket over both of us, and go to sleep. She slept a lot as a baby plastered to my front in the recliner.

I remember when she had her first shots, and her skin was hypersensitive. I tried 2-3 times to put her in her crib, but she wailed piteously the minute she lost physical contact with my front. That was when the recliner sessions started.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2014)

A good morning warning


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Just talked to my dad for about 1/2 hour. Tomorrow he'll be 79, WooT!! I had to be the first to wish him happy birthday.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> After my coffee I plan to start work gathering objects I want to get rid of.  I've been wanting to do that and other projects get in the way....our area is having a big "yard" sale next month and I want to be ready......whatever doesn't sell is going to Goodwill.....



We do that several times a year.  My wife loves fretting over it, I just say, "Pack the boxes and I will move them.  Label them where you want them to go."


----------



## 007 (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.



Well if I show up to hang out, I'm bringin' my jug of Jameson whiskey and a few cold Pabst...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2014)

007 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...



Leave the Pabst, bring the Jameson.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Are you kidding?  PBR is redneck gold.  It's ridiculous how good it tastes on a hot day sitting on the porch.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Days cannot sit on porches.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

007 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...



You do that, sweet cheeks. I'm betting half the party moves to the fire pit in the backyard with you.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Mornin' folks!

Ok. What'd I do this time? Wake up?

Tough patooties. Eyes are open, still breathin'. Got stuffs to do so I will be in and out periodically until tonight.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mornin' folks!
> 
> Ok. What'd I do this time? Wake up?
> 
> Tough patooties. Eyes are open, still breathin'. Got stuffs to do so I will be in and out periodically until tonight.



I need some sleep, but am betting I wind up otherwise occupied.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

It's COLD today. I planned on being outside but I am hunkered by my heater. 
However, I have a hankering to go to the thrift shop...so....I think I will. 
BBL


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

Snow is done for the day.  Very bright blue skies.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all, How's it going? I'm having a tough time concentrating on work. My brain is fuzzy from lack of sleep. But what else is new? Otherwise the sun is out, about 11 degrees, and despite the lack of sleep, I'm in a fine mood and happy to be here. Thought this was cute:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

That is cute.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi all, How's it going? I'm having a tough time concentrating on work. My brain is fuzzy from lack of sleep. But what else is new? Otherwise the sun is out, about 11 degrees, and despite the lack of sleep, I'm in a fine mood and happy to be here. Thought this was cute:



Nummers! Very cute. And now I want watermelon.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll find some more later and post them. My boss is trying to send me a message. I suppose I should answer that, LOL. Talk to you guys in a bit.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 4, 2014)

Love watermelon. It reminds me of summer. OK, now I really gotta go.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> That picture reminded me.  We went to Cracker Barrell the other day and on our receipt was a chance to win one of their rocking chairs so I went to the site and registered.  I haven't had one in a long time, since when my daughter was a baby.
> 
> What a great invention.
> 
> ...



We bought one a long, long time ago....it still rocks.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > After my coffee I plan to start work gathering objects I want to get rid of.  I've been wanting to do that and other projects get in the way....our area is having a big "yard" sale next month and I want to be ready......whatever doesn't sell is going to Goodwill.....
> ...



My hub just wants to put everything in the trash.....arghhhhh.

Every time we moved...he would be taking things to the curb for the trash pick-up and I was going to the curb to retrieve things.  You can accumulate a lot of crap in 10 - 20 years......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It's COLD today. I planned on being outside but I am hunkered by my heater.
> However, I have a hankering to go to the thrift shop...so....I think I will.
> BBL




We're finally having a "Texas type" day.....it's around 68 degrees, the sun is out, it's probably warmer outside than inside the house.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That picture reminded me.  We went to Cracker Barrell the other day and on our receipt was a chance to win one of their rocking chairs so I went to the site and registered.  I haven't had one in a long time, since when my daughter was a baby.
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi all, How's it going? I'm having a tough time concentrating on work. My brain is fuzzy from lack of sleep. But what else is new? Otherwise the sun is out, about 11 degrees, and despite the lack of sleep, I'm in a fine mood and happy to be here. Thought this was cute:



That is cute....deer did that to my watermelons a long time ago, before we got the fence...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Aha.....!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Didn't find much at the thrift store. But I did get a long sleeve scoop neck blouse and a pair of brand new still tags attached pair of leather sandals. Soon as it warms up, thems goin' on my feetsies!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Didn't find much at the thrift store. But I did get a long sleeve scoop neck blouse and a pair of brand new still tags attached pair of leather sandals. Soon as it warms up, thems goin' on my feetsies!




I promised myself I wouldn't visit thrift stores, antique shops or flea markets until I get rid of some of the junk I been hoarding for some time....if something new comes in, several old things have to go out.....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I collect old funky jewelry. Not plastic. Got any? How much do you want for it?  I like making sun catchers out of it.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I collect old funky jewelry. Not plastic. Got any? How much do you want for it?  I like making sun catchers out of it.




No, I only have a bunch of beads I got in New Orleans.....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok. 

I gathered a bunch of stuff, too. SIL is gonna take it to the swap meet this Sunday to sell with some of her stuff. I am trying really hard to NOT have to rent out that empty spare room. All the money I can get helps. And I also sell my suncathers there too. Well, SHE does. I stay home, and give her a percentage.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't have yard sales any more. Nobody comes because they all know me due to my antique shop I used to own. They know I have nothing I will sell for a quarter or a couple of bucks. So...swap meet it goes!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I collect old funky jewelry. Not plastic. Got any? How much do you want for it?  I like making sun catchers out of it.
> ...



Thanks, and you're welcome.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Somebody make me a sammich.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Somebody make me a sammich.



Only the best for you.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

I licked my monitor, no joy. Guess I'd best toddle off to the kitchen.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Somebody make me a sammich.




Did you think you were   "Queen" just cause you started this neato thread?  Nobody's going to make you a sammich....make it yourself.....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody make me a sammich.
> ...



Why, you could warm those up on your home skillet.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I licked my monitor, no joy. Guess I'd best toddle off to the kitchen.



The visual cracked me up


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody make me a sammich.
> ...



Strangely enough, Aaron already took care of it - as did my sister. Went upstairs, and lunch was waiting. Life is good.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I thought you WERE the Queen. I just didn't want to end up in the dungeon. Maybe your sister thinks the same thing.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I licked my monitor, no joy. Guess I'd best toddle off to the kitchen.



Try washing the monitor first.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I know....that Aaron likes to undo things....be careful, he seems a wee bit sly...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



She acts like a Queen.....and you might end up in the dungeon anyway....sammich maker..


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It kicked in, but not quite enough to make me 329475748967...oops....agjao;fgiaopehgaghal....oops again...not enough to make me nod off and bump my head on the keyboa$^)$^)%&$)*%)$%^...huh? Whassat? Oh. I mean...not enough yet.





Pogo said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Boopsie has a nice warm home skillet!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





He learned from the best...


----------



## Yurt (Feb 4, 2014)

hi

yurt was here


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2014)

So...about that sweet tea........


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

Yurt said:


> hi
> 
> yurt was here



There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]!! Good to see you!

I've been meaning to ask you....do you still live in that yurt?I believe years ago when I was first here you said you did...and in a beautiful location as well. I won't ask the location cuz you might want that private but can I see the yurt again?
Ever since I saw yours..I have wanted one. Never heard of them before either, until I saw yours. Now I am coveting one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...




Be nice or I'm gonna whip you with my wet noodle.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 4, 2014)

Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.



Candle lit, prayers whispered, positive thoughts for Sandi and all your family, honey.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]!! Good to see you!
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you....do you still live in that yurt?I believe years ago when I was first here you said you did...and in a beautiful location as well. I won't ask the location cuz you might want that private but can I see the yurt again?
> Ever since I saw yours..I have wanted one. Never heard of them before either, until I saw yours. Now I am coveting one.



First House, now Yurt. 

I'm seeing a pattern.

@HomelessInACardboardBox


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

btw honey...I didn't really give up either...but I also refused radiation and chemo. I'm still breathin'. And it has not come back. (knock on wood).


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]!! Good to see you!
> ...



???


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh. Wait. I think I get it. A house and a yurt,homeless. LOL. Not yet I ain't! And we have a truck, so I will always have a roof.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.



So sorry, best wishes to you and your sister and her loved ones.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



House > yurt > cardboard box... 

I guess it goes with "stoop".


----------



## boedicca (Feb 4, 2014)

* sits on stoop waiting for the popsicle truck to drive up *


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> * sits on stoop waiting for the popsicle truck to drive up *



I want a slushie. Cherry.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


>





I'll have a fudgicle and a candy necklace, por favore!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2014)

A cremecicle for me.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Bomb Pop, please!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

When Bo and Bo post Back to Back I get Befuddled...

Can't believe I found this on YouTube.  A bit avant-garde but this guy took a meaningless piece of speech and made the verbal inflections into music...

John Somebody:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPlY4X5hrYk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPlY4X5hrYk[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.



I will definitely put time into praying for your sister.

What kind of cancer is she suffering from?

I can't imagine the worry you must feel, I hope that you and your sister are surrounded by positive people, who are hope filled, loving and comforting.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Yurt said:


> hi
> 
> yurt was here



Hey, [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]! How's the neighborhood treating you? If anybody makes you feel less than welcome, ignore them. Life's too short and etc.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

bodecea said:


> So...about that sweet tea........



Coming right up!  Except I have no idea how it is traditionally served. Lemon? Mint?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.



If you're here, it's the right forum. And yes, honey; you need to respect her wishes. Quality of life has to count for something, and she just may be done climbing that mountain.

God bless.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> * sits on stoop waiting for the popsicle truck to drive up *



/throws popsicles out window and speeds merrily away


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



/slams on brakes

"Every time. Swear to God, I fuck this up every time."


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

HOOUAH!

For [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION] from my profile pic.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

lol @ the video!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0]Carl Douglas - Kung fu fighting(original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> HOOUAH!
> 
> For [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION] from my profile pic.



_Hmm Hmm something something_, fast as lightning!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

But they did it with expert timing!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.
> ...



Hang in there, Bloodrock, yes, you have bunches of friends in here who is praying for you.

Be strong for Sandi.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]!! Good to see you!
> ...



Why not?  The place is for everybody.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Really good read, yo.

50 Things to Let Go of Before Your Next Birthday



> In the fall of 2002, after a stressful day at work, I snapped at Marc and locked myself in our home office to work on a web application I had been coding on the side.  Marc&#8217;s grandmother, who was living with us at the time, knocked on the office door a few minutes later.  &#8220;What?&#8221; I screamed.  She didn&#8217;t answer.  When I opened the door in frustration, she smiled and said, &#8220;Honey, someday you will think it&#8217;s funny that you were so darn serious today.&#8221;
> 
> Boy was she right.  And now, every time I catch myself entering a bout of stress-induced irritability, I take a deep breath and do my best to let it GO.  Today, I encourage you to do the same.
> 
> ...



And 49 more.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm going to do a question of the day in the Stoop. Some'll be easy, some will require some thinking on your part. I'll do the question in green and bolded so people can answer whenever they see it, or see it quoted.

*2/4/2014 Question of the Day, aka QOD: What's your favorite color?*

Mine is obviously green.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *2/4/2014 Question of the Day, aka QOD: What's your favorite color?*



Aqua.  Not blue.  Not green.  Not teal.  Aqua.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *2/4/2014 Question of the Day, aka QOD: What's your favorite color?*
> ...



You must have a very discerning eye.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Green*


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

How come the colors don't work?


----------



## Yurt (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]!! Good to see you!
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you....do you still live in that yurt?I believe years ago when I was first here you said you did...and in a beautiful location as well. I won't ask the location cuz you might want that private but can I see the yurt again?
> Ever since I saw yours..I have wanted one. Never heard of them before either, until I saw yours. Now I am coveting one.



i camp in yurts, especially the oregon coast.  i don't live in one.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh. Ok. Gotta bold it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How come the colors don't work?



They do. When you said green, it was in green.

Funny, I set up an account today, and for security she asked my favorite color, and eye color. I laughed and said "Green for both."


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Yurt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]!! Good to see you!
> ...



I bet you have a helluva view. But I coulda swore you lived in another country. Did you a few years ago?


----------



## Yurt (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...



thank you.  life is good.  the neighborhood went to hell once i moved in


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

No, Syrenn posts in navy all the time, and it's not bolded.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Not so much about all colors, I'm just been particular about Aqua since high school.


----------



## Yurt (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



do you i know you from another board?  i only lived out of the country for a year but i think i have not mentioned that on any board in over 10 years.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

Yurt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I think Gracie is stalking you. Be afraid.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So...about that sweet tea........
> ...



Like this --


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



I'm just green, all over the spectrum. There aren't a lot of greens where I go " ... ew. Really?"


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I wouldn't go "... ew. Really?" about blue, green, or teal (they're nice colors).  I was just noting the distinction of my preference.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

What happens if you neg in this sub-forum? I should try it and find out. Now for a random victim. Hey, Pogo...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Okay.

I was talking about me. My preferences.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> What happens if you neg in this sub-forum? I should try it and find out. Now for a random victim. Hey, Pogo...



I think they'll ban you from this thread.  Maybe they'll ban you from the Lounge.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Yurt said:


> hi
> 
> yurt was here




Hello, Yurt.....pull up a chair, have some tea, or Vodka, and relax.....






Well, maybe not that much......


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Yurt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Maybe I have you mixed up with someone else that lives in a Yurt. Yes, on another board that I no longer post at. He lived in some tropical place...in a Yurt. Puerto Rico? Rio? South America somewhere.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.



So sorry to hear that BR, but I can certainly understand her wishes....she's been through a lot.  I will pray that she will be led to make the right choice and that everyone will be able to accept it, whatever that is.  I would hope she would keep trying, but I imagine she's had enough pain and suffering, and it's hard for her to choose to continue.

I pray that you will get the strength to be happy for her no matter what she chooses.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

This is so weird, I didn't watch the local news tonight and when he got home from work, he said we're going to have a level 3 winter storm tonight.  

Glad we have food in the house, what a weird feeling.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


>




Gracie, did you ever tell your children that when the ice-cream truck man rang the bell it meant he was out of ice-cream?  Someone posted that in "lies your mother told you" - I thought that was so funny...(wish I had thought of it...just kidding...).


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.



That would be upsetting.  So sorry, prayers for your sis and the family.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> This is so weird, I didn't watch the local news tonight and when he got home from work, he said we're going to have a level 3 winter storm tonight.
> 
> Glad we have food in the house, what a weird feeling.



Nothing like getting a bit blindsided. How long is your commute?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> When Bo and Bo post Back to Back I get Befuddled...
> 
> Can't believe I found this on YouTube.  A bit avant-garde but this guy took a meaningless piece of speech and made the verbal inflections into music...
> 
> ...




Okay....that was rather redundant.......


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > This is so weird, I didn't watch the local news tonight and when he got home from work, he said we're going to have a level 3 winter storm tonight.
> ...



I don't have a commute anymore and he's got tomorrow off.  He works this weekend.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh, cool. Yeah, in talking to my dad today he found it very cool that my sister, her son and myself all work at home now.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No. She was never home when the ice cream man drove down the street. Thank God.
But I remember hearing him...and all the neighbor kids running after him along with me in my patent leather shoes I loved listening to when I ran.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > What happens if you neg in this sub-forum? I should try it and find out. Now for a random victim. Hey, Pogo...
> ...



Party poopers. You got lucky, Pogo.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I think it's cool that you live so close to your Sis.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



My wife and I are considering doing just that; we will be talking to the CEO and the business manager on Thursday.  Strange.  I thought I was retired.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Hearing that bell on the street as I kid!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Ya sexy thang.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It is a total blessing to me. She's 13 months older than I am, and I love being here for her, and I know she feels the same.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



My dad, I believe I've said elsewhere, worked seven days a week for decades.

That stopped right after Christmas. He went from that schedule, to retired. He'll be 79 tomorrow. And he's loving it! I knew that would happen when he was really ready to call it quits. He would've gotten all antsy, otherwise.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Time to throw in a smile. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX_SStUBXcY]and away we go! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Time to throw in a smile.
> 
> and away we go! - YouTube




I saw that before....that girl is really something with that Hula hoop.  I wish I could do that, just whirl it around my hips would be enough.....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish I was close to my sister, but....after almost 62 years of battles...it will never happen. We can talk on the phone but usually we wind up in a fight. I called her yesterday and kept to the weather, the roomie with the pooping dogs I wouldn't rent to, my hip bursitis, and listened to her about her aches and pains and then we said it was a nice phone visit but we gotta go now, and hung up. Rare visit that one. No fight.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Time to throw in a smile.
> ...



She's crazy talented. My daughter aimed me at her, with this video.

*language warning, minor nudity at end*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82gg2WyYob8]Thrift shop hoop dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I wish I was close to my sister, but....after almost 62 years of battles...it will never happen. We can talk on the phone but usually we wind up in a fight. I called her yesterday and kept to the weather, the roomie with the pooping dogs I wouldn't rent to, my hip bursitis, and listened to her about her aches and pains and then we said it was a nice phone visit but we gotta go now, and hung up. Rare visit that one. No fight.



Were you ever close, or ?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I wish I was close to my sister, but....after almost 62 years of battles...it will never happen. We can talk on the phone but usually we wind up in a fight. I called her yesterday and kept to the weather, the roomie with the pooping dogs I wouldn't rent to, my hip bursitis, and listened to her about her aches and pains and then we said it was a nice phone visit but we gotta go now, and hung up. Rare visit that one. No fight.




Well, that's a start.  Usually, when talking to family, I have to ignore things that would otherwise make me angry....chalk them up to insensitivity on their part, and thus remain cordial.  My sister and I have had a good relationship in spite of times when I felt hurt or insulted....glad I let them go and didn't hold them against her.  We're still good.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Time to throw in a smile.
> 
> and away we go! - YouTube



I'll see your hula dance and raise you a public performance.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3PdgFAy4_0]Sexiest Performer - You won't close your eyes for a while!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Time to throw in a smile.
> ...



I don't know why she bugs me, she just does. And the "You won't close your eyes for awhile?" Anybody know what they're trying to say there?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Nope. We were too busy being abused and had our own hiding place. The only time we actually HUGGED each other was when we were naked, in the tiny porch bathroom, with the belt being slammed on us and we trying to shield ourselves with our huggled bodies. After that...we didn't touch each other. We never said we loved each other. We never held hands or hugged or kissed each other on the cheek. Mama said it was "nasty" if we showed any kind of sibling love. So we didn't. Then my sister decided to take care of Ma even after all she did to us. Myself, I would have dumped her sorry ass in a mental ward and let her rot. But sis still wanted the love she never got and would never get. And she was pissed because I refused to see Ma at all. I didn't know she died until 2 weeks later. Didn't care then, don't care now.

When she comes to visit...we do the hollywood kissy kissy...just smacking air on each side of the cheek but not touching. Just air. And space between us.

Sometimes I wish things were different. But I'm too old to get over our childhood and so is she. we just deal with it the best we can. And tippytoe a lot.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I don't pay attention to YouTube video names on these things.  

Though I admit I wasn't blinking much, it was because I was admiring her amazing control of the hoops.  Keeping so many going at once on different limbs, etc... was fun to watch.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



I dunno dood - do da math...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry. Shouldn't have shared that. The Stoop is for fun and being at ease. I guess I let the Woody Allen thread get deeper into me than I thought.

Anyway...enough of that. My apologies.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Dayum. She is good with the hoops but I have seen better. Just don't remember where I saw it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sorry. Shouldn't have shared that. The Stoop is for fun and being at ease. I guess I let the Woody Allen thread get deeper into me than I thought.
> 
> Anyway...enough of that. My apologies.



NO worries. Stuff happens, and then we deal, and move on. I have my own ... stuff I haven't even verbalized for forty years, never mind posted. As do you. So if we can give voice to some of it, then I will listen, just as you would for me.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I think they just mean you can't take your eyes off her for a sec.....unless her performance paralyses your eyelids....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Dang....she is really good.  I thought she was great with two....then she did three and then, holy you know what.......


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I was queen once, in a land far away. That land no longer exists.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sorry. Shouldn't have shared that. The Stoop is for fun and being at ease. I guess I let the Woody Allen thread get deeper into me than I thought.
> 
> Anyway...enough of that. My apologies.



Although my experience wasn't quite like yours, I can certainly understand where you're coming from because I have my own issues with my siblings due to my mother.

I didn't want to clutter up the thread with my own family drama, but if you'd like to share war stories, would be happy to over PM sometime.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


So was I, but I'm not giving up my countess title....hell no, I'm not....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



I miss your Charlize Theron pic.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




She was quite a queen, wasn't she.....and that whip....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks House. Best thing for me is to not think about it. It was a long time ago. I finally bailed home at almost 17years old and never went back.
But I appreciate the offer, hon. It's just something I don't really wanna talk about in depth. I already said too much and regret it. But...too late now and oh well, lol.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I quite like your current avvie... which is interesting considering I'm generally not attracted to black women.

Must be the hair relaxer.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




i think it's natural....she's a tropical black girl, maybe not 100% black....I think her eyes are green or blue....she's a beaut.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Wow.

And I don't mean that sarcastically. <.<










^ Or that.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

I think I'm addicted to Dasani Drops. I ordered groceries, and bought three different flavors.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I want a cookie. A gooey, hot cookie fresh from the oven. But I am too lazy to go bake one.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I want a cookie. A gooey, hot cookie fresh from the oven. But I am too lazy to go bake one.



That's not lazy. It takes a lot of effort. Unless you're saying you have cookie dough in the fridge?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

And I have a headache again. Must be sinuses cuz it sure has been nice weatherwise and now it's colder than a witches tit.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes. I have the slice and bake in the fridge. But..that means I have to warm up the oven, stand there for 10 minutes cuz if I don't I will forget and burn it. And I don't wanna. Well. Maybe a break from the board for a bit will be good for me right now.  since I can't have a slushie.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yes. I have the slice and bake in the fridge. But..that means I have to warm up the oven, stand there for 10 minutes cuz if I don't I will forget and burn it. And I don't wanna. Well. Maybe a break from the board for a bit will be good for me right now.  since I can't have a slushie.



Slushie sounds good, too. 

Tomorrow is grocery delivery day, I got some good stuff headed here. Course I have to go read the list or I have NO IDEA what I've ordered, save the Dasani Drops, and five avocados. I <3 avocados.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Wish we had delivery here. Sure would help. But alas...can't happen.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sku-1hqA5xw&hd=1#]Petula Clark - Downtown with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wish we had delivery here. Sure would help. But alas...can't happen.



Nope. There's always a trade-off. I loved living in the country, but the only grocery delivery there was Schwan's.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I had applesauce instead and then popped an advil.  Not supposed to take those but I did anyway.
I'd love to be in the country, but I love listening to the sound of the surf too..although it comes with a price. In a neighborhood with close neighbors.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I had applesauce instead and then popped an advil.  Not supposed to take those but I did anyway.
> I'd love to be in the country, but I love listening to the sound of the surf too..although it comes with a price. In a neighborhood with close neighbors.



I'd rather go with the surf.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I was talking to [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] about my shops I used to have, over there in CS. Wanna see some pics of what used to be mine? Maybe if I stare at them, I will swing back to some good memories. 

I don't have pics of the antique store . But I have some of the ladies boutique.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was talking to [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] about my shops I used to have, over there in CS. Wanna see some pics of what used to be mine? Maybe if I stare at them, I will swing back to some good memories.
> 
> I don't have pics of the antique store . But I have some of the ladies boutique.



Posting here or there? Just lead the way.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Here


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a local artist paint that on the wall:






Grand opening day. I blocked out the name and what was stenciled on the window.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

This was in 1998, give or take. We were coming home from a trip to Maui and I told my friend who was with us..."I'm opening a tropical apparel shop but can't thnk of a name". We mused on it, and BAM. I thought of the perfect name..of which I will not say here.
Keep in mind this was just weeks before Indonesia was selling off all their artifacts and containers were being shipped over non stop.  I was the only store around with clothing from Bali. Custom made, too, with my own designs. And I carried Tropical Tantrum apparel too. That stuff is expensive! But I got it for a great deal. I did very well with this shop. But when I saw hand dyed batiks in Mervyn's, I knew I was in trouble. All of a sudden, bigger stores were carrying what I was carrying. And then I discovered ebay. So..I closed it up and put it all on ebay and did very well too. Until everyone else and their uncle began to sell the same stuff I was. 

Sigh


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I still have the sign too. It's in the garage.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I had a local artist paint that on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! You miss it?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

The pics on the wall behind me are of Tim Conway and Carol Burnett. Her niece is a good friend of mine.
I sure wish I could walk and lift. I would open it again in a real brick and mortar.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes. I miss it a lot. I also miss the antique store.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This was in 1998, give or take. We were coming home from a trip to Maui and I told my friend who was with us..."I'm opening a tropical apparel shop but can't thnk of a name". We mused on it, and BAM. I thought of the perfect name..of which I will not say here.
> Keep in mind this was just weeks before Indonesia was selling off all their artifacts and containers were being shipped over non stop.  I was the only store around with clothing from Bali. Custom made, too, with my own designs. And I carried Tropical Tantrum apparel too. That stuff is expensive! But I got it for a great deal. I did very well with this shop. But when I saw hand dyed batiks in Mervyn's, I knew I was in trouble. All of a sudden, bigger stores were carrying what I was carrying. And then I discovered ebay. So..I closed it up and put it all on ebay and did very well too. Until everyone else and their uncle began to sell the same stuff I was.
> 
> Sigh



Pain in the ass ... how things can go sometimes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Good morning, Gracie!!

*stretches*

*reaches for  chai tea*

*pets the dog*


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yes. I miss it a lot. I also miss the antique store.



Decent clientele? I love people, when they're not showing their ass.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Good morning, Boop!!

*puts on pants, pulls out an Ohio State sweatshirt*

*notices Dog grabbing the leash hanging from the nail on the wall, wagging tail*


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Boop!!
> 
> *puts on pants, pulls out an Ohio State sweatshirt*
> 
> *notices Dog grabbing the leash hanging from the nail on the wall, wagging tail*



Give her a hug from me!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The pics on the wall behind me are of Tim Conway and Carol Burnett. Her niece is a good friend of mine.
> I sure wish I could walk and lift. I would open it again in a real brick and mortar.



I didn't even notice! I love them.

I was looking at the half circle on the back wall by the furthest light fixture. What is that, above the door?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, I had wonderful customers. We are in a tourist town so I was always asked by the city to do fashion shows at the hoity toity resorts. Which I eagerly did. I'd stop girls on the street and ask them to model for me, lol. It was fun. REALLY fun. Loved it.
But...shit happens. 

Then 10 years ago I opened the antique store. Did well there, too. Wish I had pics of it. Sold a lot of my hand painted furniture, had customers from the valley come over every weekend just to buy stuff at my store. I noticed the first twinges in my back when I had that store. Hauling persian rugs outside to the sidewalk to unroll them for customers to see the beautiful design, then rolling them back up and stuffing them in their trunks after they bought them. BIG rugs too. 10 x 13. Some from Afghanistan, some from Iran, some from Iraq. All 50 or more years older..nothing new. And of course, the hand crafted native american items that came from Hubbys rez family.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The pics on the wall behind me are of Tim Conway and Carol Burnett. Her niece is a good friend of mine.
> ...




Yes. It is a hand dyed Bali tablecloth with matching chair pillows for a dining room set. I had bedspreads from Bali too. Beautiful ones.


Hi Stat! Give pooch a kiss for me twixt her eyes. God placed that dent there for a reason, ya know. Human lips.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I have more pics but I will have to dig them out tomorrow. Some of me holding up dresses, some of my friend who helped me run the store now and then. Maybe I will run across pics of the antique store. I know I took pics of it..but I have no clue where they are. I have pics of some of the handpainted furniture but I think I already posted them here in USMB somewhere. Maybe in the art thread.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't know there was an art thread.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

There is somewhere. Lemme see if I can find it but I don't know if the pics are in there.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Arts & Crafts - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This was in 1998, give or take. We were coming home from a trip to Maui and I told my friend who was with us..."I'm opening a tropical apparel shop but can't thnk of a name". We mused on it, and BAM. I thought of the perfect name..of which I will not say here.
> Keep in mind this was just weeks before Indonesia was selling off all their artifacts and containers were being shipped over non stop.  I was the only store around with clothing from Bali. Custom made, too, with my own designs. And I carried Tropical Tantrum apparel too. That stuff is expensive! But I got it for a great deal. I did very well with this shop. But when I saw hand dyed batiks in Mervyn's, I knew I was in trouble. All of a sudden, bigger stores were carrying what I was carrying. And then I discovered ebay. So..I closed it up and put it all on ebay and did very well too. Until everyone else and their uncle began to sell the same stuff I was.
> 
> Sigh



That was so neat, Gracie....bummer, the bigger stores want all the business....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I know. But Mervyns is no more, isn't it? 

Everything ends eventually.  I would love to reopen either store but I can't. It takes money, and work. And I have neither ability now. I can run it, but I can't do the lifting any more and I tire easily. And I hate my prosthesis boob so I go without. I look weird, so I am a hermit now. Which is fine. I have my back yard.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Nite, everybody.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Nite.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 5, 2014)

Night everyone!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Youtube Comment reconstruction number 7!!!

These two brits are hilarious. They find especially odious comments from a somewhere on youtube then make their own video by reading those comments as if they are auditioning for something like a Shakespearean play! They usually do it seated, drinking a little brandy or tea..... HILARIOUS:







Now, imagine someone here doing that from some comments.....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.



You and Sandi are in my thoughts, BR. Just go with what she wants because that is what is best for her. Peace, DT.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I didn't know there was an art thread.



Oh wow, that's odd, the quilting thread is in the arts & crafts forum. You've posted there before...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Guys, I know this might not be the right forum but I have a lot of friends in here and I need prayers for my sister Sandi. I think she's giving up. She's not going to let them do any more chemo or radiation. I know I have to respect her wishes but it's damned hard. Thanks y'all. If you don't see me posting much you know why.




Praying real hard for Sandi. And for you, my friend.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Boop!!
> ...




Done!!!! She is an outstanding walking partner and loves to catch tennis balls!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm going to do a question of the day in the Stoop. Some'll be easy, some will require some thinking on your part. I'll do the question in green and bolded so people can answer whenever they see it, or see it quoted.
> 
> *2/4/2014 Question of the Day, aka QOD: What's your favorite color?*
> 
> Mine is obviously green.



*Kodachrome! *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SExsuRIGAlg]Kodachrome - Paul Simon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 5, 2014)

Yurt said:


> hi
> 
> yurt was here



Welcome Yurt!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to do a question of the day in the Stoop. Some'll be easy, some will require some thinking on your part. I'll do the question in green and bolded so people can answer whenever they see it, or see it quoted.
> ...



Outstanding!

George Eastman (Eastman Kodak) came from Rochester, NY. My uncle lives just a couple of blocks from the Eastman House and serves on a form of administrative board for that House. It is a beautiful mansion.  Makes for an excellent tour. The guy was brilliant.  Here are some pics:

























There is a photo exhibition on the lower level that is just incredible.  This museum is one of the best kept secrets of American history.

If anyone is close to Rochester, I can recommend this as a fine stop to make!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Yurt said:


> hi
> 
> yurt was here



Hey Yurt, glad you stopped by. Come back again and stay for a while. Lots of lawn-chairs here!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Arts & Crafts - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Within that, where are the pics you referenced?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread is not even four days old and we already have over 500+ postings. Cool.

It's nice to have another cool hangout here.  Goes well with the Coffee Shop II.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...




Contessa Mertex, of Texalucca!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Mitzi will only play frisbee 2.5 times. The third time, she'll go get it, but won't bring it back.

Our feeling on this is she thinks mom has lost her mind, and will just throw it again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm going to do a question of the day in the Stoop. Some'll be easy, some will require some thinking on your part. I'll do the question in green and bolded so people can answer whenever they see it, or see it quoted.
> 
> *2/4/2014 Question of the Day, aka QOD: What's your favorite color?*
> 
> Mine is obviously green.




Good idea.

I was thinking green, but then I saw this:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpiIWMWWVco]sesame street - its not easy being green - YouTube[/ame]


This is more my color:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVz1ATv7vR8]Maxine Sullivan - Blue Skies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




That's one Picky-Mitzi!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That would be one of my favorite pastimes, touring historical mansions.

Have you ever seen The Breakers?

At the end of April, my BFF and I are going on a tour of the James Hill house in St. Paul.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



But she looooves me! K pulls in the driveway, lets Mitz out, and she whimper yips anxiously until I come down the stairs so she can get her loving.

I swear. I don't know why anybody uses the word 'bitch' as a pejorative, since most dogs are several steps above some humans.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




No, I'm totally ignorant of the term, but after some appointments today, I will research that. Promise.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Dogs are great people. I love my dog, she is a faithful and loving companion, willing to listen, loves to schmooze, loves to play. Yepp, animals are great people.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The Breakers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Starting point.


----------



## RosieS (Feb 5, 2014)

Edison- Ford Winter Estates:

What to See at Edison Ford - Edison & Ford Winter Estates - (239) 334-7419

And then 20 mins. to Gulf Beaches or we can take you river canoeing.

Escape the snow and we'll have some fun!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Edison- Ford Winter Estates:
> 
> What to See at Edison Ford - Edison & Ford Winter Estates - (239) 334-7419
> 
> ...



Ooh! And Everglades BBQ as well. That has me curious. Must Google.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

Good morning all.

Cats are amusing to me.  I tossed to Bandit the disposable lever from one of the printer cartridges, and now that is his favorite toy for the moment.

Hope all are well here.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 5, 2014)

My Mom has two toy poodles, the older one I believe is clinically obsessive-compulsive and will play fetch until the thrower gets too tired, then move on to someone with a fresh arm. Kinda annoying actually  The younger one's a total cuddle-buddy. She'll fetch a thrown toy or ball, but not bring it back.  And as with every other set of multiple dogs, be they my Mom's or brother's or other peoples', after a while of my playing and loving on em, someone will get jealous and start a dogfight with the others. Can't even pet my Mom's older dog without the younger one stopped in her tracks watching, wheels turning in her little head, then growling and going nuts.  Have to sneak pets to the older one when she isn't around or looking.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Cats are amusing to me.  I tossed to Bandit the disposable lever from one of the printer cartridges, and now that is his favorite toy for the moment.
> 
> Hope all are well here.



Cats are amusing, yes. I miss the two guys at my last home, Han and Fanty.

Anybody know where Fanty's name came from?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> My Mom has two toy poodles, the older one I believe is clinically obsessive-compulsive and will play fetch until the thrower gets too tired, then move on to someone with a fresh arm. Kinda annoying actually  The younger one's a total cuddle-buddy. She'll fetch a thrown toy or ball, but not bring it back.  And as with every other set of multiple dogs, be they my Mom's or brother's or other peoples', after a while of my playing and loving on em, someone will get jealous and start a dogfight with the others. Can't even pet my Mom's older dog without the younger one stopped in her tracks watching, wheels turning in her little head, then growling and going nuts.  Have to sneak pets to the older one when she isn't around or looking.



They sound adorable! *This is likely the case because I live in another state.*

What color and age are they?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 5, 2014)

The older one's black, named Jenny, younger's sorta ash gray (to my eyes anyway, am mildly color blind and have trouble identifying blended colors) named Jazz. Dunno how old they are, age isn't something I hand on to in my head.  Older's maybe 8 or so, younger's 4 or 5. Somewhere around there, give or take 5 years 

When we go grocery shopping, Mom needs me to bring her's in after a tumble on her stairs (or so she claims, might just be lying to get free labor outta me, but I take her at her word being the trusting gullible type heh.) When we arrive the dogs both go nuts getting all excited. Older one then loiters aroundthe trunk with my stuff as I get Mom's outta the backseat. Usualyl have some deli fried chicken and guess she smells it pretty clearly. Always looking up at me expectingme to give her some (like I do every dinner at the table so that's totally my fault.) 

No pets allowed her at the apartments. If I ever move, primary reason'd be to have a little dog and/or cat. Grew up with both and Animal Planet's Too Cute, and Dogs/Cats 101 is nice, but no substitute.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The older one's black, named Jenny, younger's sorta ash gray (to my eyes anyway, am mildly color blind and have trouble identifying blended colors) named Jazz. Dunno how old they are, age isn't something I hand on to in my head.  Older's maybe 8 or so, younger's 4 or 5. Somewhere around there, give or take 5 years
> 
> When we go grocery shopping, Mom needs me to bring her's in after a tumble on her stairs (or so she claims, might just be lying to get free labor outta me, but I take her at her word being the trusting gullible type heh.) When we arrive the dogs both go nuts getting all excited. Older one then loiters aroundthe trunk with my stuff as I get Mom's outta the backseat. Usualyl have some deli fried chicken and guess she smells it pretty clearly. Always looking up at me expectingme to give her some (like I do every dinner at the table so that's totally my fault.)
> 
> No pets allowed her at the apartments. If I ever move, primary reason'd be to have a little dog and/or cat. Grew up with both and Animal Planet's Too Cute, and Dogs/Cats 101 is nice, but no substitute.



I hear ya. The ladies upstairs (my sister and her partner) had a lhasapoo until April 10th last year. I think he was thirteen when he passed. Now her partner says they aren't getting another, and my sister is rather heartbroken.

I am sad myself.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> My Mom has two toy poodles, the older one I believe is clinically obsessive-compulsive and will play fetch until the thrower gets too tired, then move on to someone with a fresh arm. Kinda annoying actually  The younger one's a total cuddle-buddy. She'll fetch a thrown toy or ball, but not bring it back.  And as with every other set of multiple dogs, be they my Mom's or brother's or other peoples', after a while of my playing and loving on em, someone will get jealous and start a dogfight with the others. Can't even pet my Mom's older dog without the younger one stopped in her tracks watching, wheels turning in her little head, then growling and going nuts.  Have to sneak pets to the older one when she isn't around or looking.



We've got a miniature poodle, tho she's more like a large toy poodle.  She is my wife's shadow, literally.   While I like other dogs too, small poodles seem to be the loves of our lives.  My parents had one after I left for college that was just as sweet, just as loving, just as smart as ours.  I'm sold on poodles.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

I interrupt this thread to bring you a very important announcement:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/338738-heads-up-ladies-quit-smoking.html


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom has two toy poodles, the older one I believe is clinically obsessive-compulsive and will play fetch until the thrower gets too tired, then move on to someone with a fresh arm. Kinda annoying actually  The younger one's a total cuddle-buddy. She'll fetch a thrown toy or ball, but not bring it back.  And as with every other set of multiple dogs, be they my Mom's or brother's or other peoples', after a while of my playing and loving on em, someone will get jealous and start a dogfight with the others. Can't even pet my Mom's older dog without the younger one stopped in her tracks watching, wheels turning in her little head, then growling and going nuts.  Have to sneak pets to the older one when she isn't around or looking.
> ...



Great. Now I really want a poodle.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> My Mom has two toy poodles, the older one I believe is clinically obsessive-compulsive and will play fetch until the thrower gets too tired, then move on to someone with a fresh arm. Kinda annoying actually  The younger one's a total cuddle-buddy. She'll fetch a thrown toy or ball, but not bring it back.  And as with every other set of multiple dogs, be they my Mom's or brother's or other peoples', after a while of my playing and loving on em, someone will get jealous and start a dogfight with the others. Can't even pet my Mom's older dog without the younger one stopped in her tracks watching, wheels turning in her little head, then growling and going nuts.  Have to sneak pets to the older one when she isn't around or looking.



When you ignore the pecking order of dogs, they will fight. Always treat/pet the top dog first.keeping in mind you are the ultimate top dog...Don't try to compensate amongst dogs because you feel sorry for the bottom dog, or they sure will fight. 

I have a pit, a parson russell, and a sainnt. They're all dominant dogs and it is very, very important in our dealings with them that we abide by the pecking order. When I see klaus getting antsy because snoop is being pet, I make sure I give him his share right there adn then. Once I do, he'll go and lay down, and I'm free to interact with the others. 

Giving food has to be really disciplined, too, and very open. Dogs will fight hard over food, even to the death. The fights in our house have always been triggered by food...and a stick.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Cool... all we need then is someone with a good ghost story...


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 5, 2014)

nice to have a place like this where we can have a drama-free discussion


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

That's right, Dot.  Good morning.

Good morning, everyone.  

All

Is

Snooowww ...

Again.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2014)

007 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Got kind of a boring one, but it is true and it did happen to us...on the Queen Mary.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

007 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



And hot dogs, graham crackers, chocolate bars and marshmallows.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> That's right, Dot.  Good morning.
> 
> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> ...



Did you get as much as expected?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Spill.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> That's right, Dot.  Good morning.
> 
> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> ...



we had an overnight ice storm.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

Today I go back to my dentist.  Had the root canal done two months ago, everything fine with that, but one of the anchor teeth (to bridge) had some decay....guess my dentist is going to drill/fill.....then next week I go to the "implant experts" - and start that process....should be fun.

Now I'm going to go grab me a cup of coffee, I'm not able to function for long without it...


I hope I have time to come back here......


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Today I go back to my dentist.  Had the root canal done two months ago, everything fine with that, but one of the anchor teeth (to bridge) had some decay....guess my dentist is going to drill/fill.....then next week I go to the "implant experts" - and start that process....should be fun.
> 
> Now I'm going to go grab me a cup of coffee, I'm not able to function for long without it...
> 
> ...



Good luck,  I hear you're allowed to punch your dentist if they drill too far.  It's like a law now.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, Dot.  Good morning.
> ...



It's still coming down so I'd say yes, we will get 5-8 inches.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 5, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, Dot.  Good morning.
> ...



Same here. Snow and freezing rain. I took the day off work. It seems like this city takes forever to get the roads salted and plowed. Oh well. I'll try to enjoy my lazy day.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, Dot.  Good morning.
> ...



Do you still have your electric? Do you have to travel in it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.
> ...



Maybe from Fanta or Fantasia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



smores, I miss them


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

No snow today, cloudy and chilly.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Nope.

I'll give it some time, see if there are any fans in the house.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Feb 5, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS... It is official, a new poll of 60-year old Oklahoma ranchers has found that they are completely and utterly SICK TO DEATH of this freakin weather! The Oklahoma Republican Party has announced that the weather is a result of the lack of leadership from the Obama presidency and have pressed for a constitutional amendment to regulate such weather.  The Oklahoma Democratic party has condemned the findings of the poll as nothing but a continuation of the war on women, the war on the poor and the war on illegal aliens.  Libertarians say that being cold, as well as being hot is a personal choice and should not be regulated.

Last night, I drove down to the barn and loaded the hay and cattle feed into the back of the truck. The temperature gauge in the truck showed 2 degrees.  35 MPH wind to boot. Dodger and Elmer (the two dogs) had no desire to ride in the back of the truck like they always do.  Both of them wanted in the front where the heater was and refused to budge.  Drove down to the pasture and the cattle wouldn't even move out of the little shelter that blocks the wind.  Usually, they hear me coming at that time of the evening and they know its feeding time.  Its like a stampede.  Then I had to drive back up to the barn and get an ax and chop holes in the ice so they would have water.  While trying to turn around to go back to the house, I got stuck.  So I had to walk up to the barn, get the tractor and pull the truck out of the only mud hole that wasn't completely frozen solid.  Dodger and Elmer?  Why they watched and waited from the confines of the running truck of course.

When I got back into the house, they both sat in front of the fireplace and looked at me like I was completely useless until I made a fire.  Then both of them laid down.  If the fire got low, I'd get a look like it was time to get up off your butt, get some wood and stoke the fire.

Come on Spring!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> BREAKING NEWS... It is official, a new poll of 60-year old Oklahoma ranchers has found that they are completely and utterly SICK TO DEATH of this freakin weather! The Oklahoma Republican Party has announced that the weather is a result of the lack of leadership from the Obama presidency and have pressed for a constitutional amendment to regulate such weather.  The Oklahoma Democratic party has condemned the findings of the poll as nothing but a continuation of the war on women, the war on the poor and the war on illegal aliens.  Libertarians say that being cold, as well as being hot is a personal choice and should not be regulated.
> 
> Last night, I drove down to the barn and loaded the hay and cattle feed into the back of the truck. The temperature gauge in the truck showed 2 degrees.  35 MPH wind to boot. Dodger and Elmer (the two dogs) had no desire to ride in the back of the truck like they always do.  Both of them wanted in the front where the heater was and refused to budge.  Drove down to the pasture and the cattle wouldn't even move out of the little shelter that blocks the wind.  Usually, they hear me coming at that time of the evening and they know its feeding time.  Its like a stampede.  Then I had to drive back up to the barn and get an ax and chop holes in the ice so they would have water.  While trying to turn around to go back to the house, I got stuck.  So I had to walk up to the barn, get the tractor and pull the truck out of the only mud hole that wasn't completely frozen solid.  Dodger and Elmer?  Why they watched and waited from the confines of the running truck of course.
> 
> ...



Hey, you! Welcome aboard. 

That is just crazy, two degrees in OK.

Got pictures of Dodger and Elmer?


----------



## 007 (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'd love to hear a Queen Mary ghost story... I've heard the ship is haunted from many different sources.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

007 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Same here, but she appears to have wandered off.

 [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION] -  come back, ya tease!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



the temp is steadily supposed to be rising so no biggie. Driving last night would have been dangerous.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

We may get snow tomorrow, and we are supposed to drive upstate.  Have to monitor the weather.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

Morning KG.  You having a good one?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Sorry...RL for a bit

We had rented a room on the Queen Mary for the weekend for the Scottish Games...room A29 if anyone ever wants to go there....

Friday nite, my wife kept hearing a clicking noise over and over and over....In the morning, she was in the bathroom, and just felt the urge to open up the medicine cabinet....."click".  Our daughter yelled from her roll-away to stop making that noise, it had kept waking her up all nite.   I slept thru it all.....

Saturday nite, wife kept hearing some child whisper "mama!  mama! mama!"...Looked over to our daughter who was sound asleep....an hour later, same thing...next hour, same thing....all nite.  Next morning, daughter asks us why we were rubbing her forehead all nite.     I slept thru it all.....

Asked at the front desk, yes there have been several reports of a little girl seen in the berthing area we were in....near the bow.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 5, 2014)

^ scary stuff


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning KG. You having a good one?


 
I am currently "post root canal" lol...feeling pretty good, all things considered.

I do have the tip of one of my dentist's drills lodged permanently in one of the canals. It was the last one he had of that size, lol. 

He says it shouldn't cause any problems, so I'm okay with it.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Damn that is just creepy as hell


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning KG. You having a good one?
> ...



Well that doesn't sound fun.  Hope you got good drugs.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
Oh yeah.

They gave me lorazepam for anxiety, and I took it but honestly, I couldn't see that it affected me at all. I felt no different.

Also vicodin, which is super effective for tooth/facial pain.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning KG. You having a good one?
> ...



Kg, had a root canal last February.  The stem of the tooth broke four weeks later.  After thinking about it, the dentist refunded most of the $$$.

Don't like being the subject of dental work.

Follow his post-op guidance.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Didn't bother me, of course I slept thru it.   I keep trying to get wife to rent that same room again.  She's not for that, for some odd reason.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of dentists, but I've spent a lot of time in their care for one reason and another. 

I think this was the worst I'm giong to have to deal with for a while. I need some more work, but no more root canals for now. Need a new cap, and maybe a couple of crowns, including one for the tooth that I had done yesterday...

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

is right.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Try to relax but not too much sleep or you'll be up all night.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Rent it and bring a video cam  Then sell it to a tv show if theres any apparition on the tape.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Redrum.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
Haha too late..the root canal was early yesterday, I took it easy all day and went to sleep fairly early...

Up at 3:45 this morning, bright eyed and bushy tailed...

And now I'm pooped.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Don't go to sleep.  I slept until 10 this morning, unusual for me but I'm thinking I'll be awake tonight just because of that.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol..there is no sleeping for me, I don't really have a choice.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Funny you should say that.  Go on the Queen Mary and the hotel passageways look like the ones in that movie.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



That's exactly what came to mind when I read your scary story.  Those twins riding tricycles down those halls.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

Remember prayers and hope for Bloodrock's sister.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION], is this what you meant?


The Breakers | Newport Mansions

Those homes are unbelievable. Wow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

007 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




there was a grey ghost from Nantucket...

uh, erm,


wrong story.


Oops.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> nice to have a place like this where we can have a drama-free discussion


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





Ever heard a German try to pronounce the word "Smores"?

It's just about as funny as hearing a German try to pronounce "Squirrel"...

 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - will enjoy that one. Thinking of you, bud.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

The Queen Mary in San Diego. I went there once long long ago. Didn't seem creepy to me but we didn't spend the night either. Spooky stuff Bode! Good that you slept thru it all!

I've been to Winchester House too. Never felt any spirits or anything. I thought it boring.

LOVE the pics of the Eastman house, Stat. Except for the elephant head.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

1833 is Monterey is a haunted restaurant...and the food is FABOO!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sarah, I find that if I nap during the day, I can't sleep at night. I wind up finally going to bed about 4am.
So..I have not napped..not even for an hour or less...during the day for months now.
I guess the older ya get, the less sleep ya need. Or so I heard.

However, that is gonna be hard to NOT do this summer. I like laying in my lounger in the back yard, in the sun. The sun ALWAYS makes me sleep. Or..to put it mildly..."travel". I am asleep, but I am not really there. Just...traveling.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you guys believe those TAPS shows? And Ghost Adventures and stuff like that?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

I love touring historical homes as well.  My favorite was Newport Rhode Island, amazing place but I also love president's homes.  John Adams house in Quincy, Mass. was a favorite.  This was his birthplace:


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I can't nap anymore and even still I wake up at 3am sometimes.  If I'm having weird dreams, I just get up for awhile and then try to get sleep a little later.  I hate laying in the sun, I don't think I could ever sleep in the sun.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'm from the Rochester area...The Eastman House was a required field trip location when I was in school...

Did you know that they literally took part of the house and moved it about 3 feet for an extention....I forget why.

That area along East Ave is where all the old mansions are.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I was always a sun worshipper but I am older now and have thinner skin. I still tan, but I don't want to take a chance on a burn. So when I say sun..I mean filtered sun thru the tree canopy. I still get it, but not where I will get burned. And I love listening to the birds.
Knocks me out every time.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well happy days. Our furnace went out and it's 5 degrees outside. So the gas company will be out today to fix it but there's an 8 hour window of time for them to get here. Lovely.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well happy days. Our furnace went out and it's 5 degrees outside. So the gas company will be out today to fix it but there's an 8 hour window of time for them to get here. Lovely.



Go to a neighbor's house.  Be careful in that cold, Sister.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Well happy days. Our furnace went out and it's 5 degrees outside. So the gas company will be out today to fix it but there's an 8 hour window of time for them to get here. Lovely.
> ...



I have to wait for the furnace guy and I'm the only one here now. I have a room heater in the room I am in and as soon as my husband gets home, if they aren't here yet, I'm going to my sister's with my daughter to hang out until they fix it. My daughter is only 4 so we'll stay there if we have to. Luckily, she's at daycare/preschool now.

Perfect timing for how cold it is out. They never break when it's warm huh? LOL


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



That is because you never use them when it is warm!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well happy days. Our furnace went out and it's 5 degrees outside. So the gas company will be out today to fix it but there's an 8 hour window of time for them to get here. Lovely.



I hope you have space heaters.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



OK, that's workable.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Well happy days. Our furnace went out and it's 5 degrees outside. So the gas company will be out today to fix it but there's an 8 hour window of time for them to get here. Lovely.
> ...



Yeah, we have a big one for the room I'm in and another smaller one but we need more. The dogs and cats don't mind but I don't want my daughter to deal with it. Hopefully, it'll be an easy fix. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Exactly, That's why the air conditioner always goes out when it's 100 degrees out and the guy can't get there to fix it for a week and it's going to be 90-100 that whole week and humid. Yep, it's happened. LOL Not as bad as when the power went out and we couldn't even use fans. That was no fun.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



The most likely failure is the ignitor element. Had one go out on me one winter and so I bought a spare ($35) just in case. Of course it never failed again after that because I had "insurance". 

2nd most likely culprit will be the fan motor. If you can hear that running while it is trying to start up then that is not your problem. They probably have spare fans or can lay their hands on them within 24 hours. 

Good luck and try and keep as warm as possible.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Yes.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well happy days. Our furnace went out and it's 5 degrees outside. So the gas company will be out today to fix it but there's an 8 hour window of time for them to get here. Lovely.



This is not acceptable. What's the current status.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

We have a gas stove so when it is really cold (our central heater broke down about 4 years ago and we never reparied it), we turn on the two burners on the stove. Warms up the whole house!! We never do it when not home though. We leave them on a few hours...turn them off...turn them back on a few hours. SIL was worried about dying from the gas and I said she never died from cooking on the stove for 4 hours, nor the oven being on for turkey dinners so why would it be any different? And it isn't.
Even my doc was complaining about his electric bill and I told him we use our gas stove burners and he said that was a great idea..he would do it himself. Last time I saw him I asked if he was warmer and he said oh hell yes! Those burners were a great idea!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thanks, the fan runs when I started it up but the igniter doesn't light up so hopefully, that's an easy fix for them.  We have a service plus plan so it'll be free.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Well happy days. Our furnace went out and it's 5 degrees outside. So the gas company will be out today to fix it but there's an 8 hour window of time for them to get here. Lovely.
> ...



We have space heaters that we use even though we have heat.  It has been so cold here we use both.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Well happy days. Our furnace went out and it's 5 degrees outside. So the gas company will be out today to fix it but there's an 8 hour window of time for them to get here. Lovely.
> ...



Still waiting, I called at 1:00 and they'll be here before 9:00.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> We have a gas stove so when it is really cold (our central heater broke down about 4 years ago and we never reparied it), we turn on the two burners on the stove. Warms up the whole house!! We never do it when not home though. We leave them on a few hours...turn them off...turn them back on a few hours. SIL was worried about dying from the gas and I said she never died from cooking on the stove for 4 hours, nor the oven being on for turkey dinners so why would it be any different? And it isn't.
> Even my doc was complaining about his electric bill and I told him we use our gas stove burners and he said that was a great idea..he would do it himself. Last time I saw him I asked if he was warmer and he said oh hell yes! Those burners were a great idea!



Hey, good idea!! We have a gas stove. I need the furnace fixed though living up here in the frozen tundra, LOL.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Yup, sounds like the igniter element to me by what you are describing. They usually carry a range of generic elements in their trucks so it should be fixed quite easily. (Even I can do it. )


----------



## RosieS (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Not being acclimated to the cold, I use the oil filled electric radiators when it gets cold here.

They get plenty hot - but the most important feature is that when I spaz and knock one over, I am in no danger of burning the whole place down.

Worth giving some consideration to, anyway.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> 1833 is Monterey is a haunted restaurant...and the food is FABOO!



Never heard of, shall Google.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Good space heaters though? That helps. Also, when it's so cold that the furnace can barely cope, electric blankets are awesome.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's what I have and the nice thing is it radiates heat from all sides not just from the front.  I keep it in the kitchen so it's nice a cozy out there.  

We have those awesome cotton quilts on the bed, two of them in winter and throws in the living room.  We stay warm but I don't know how it would be if the furnace went out.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2014)

We have an electric blanket. I love those things.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> We have an electric blanket. I love those things.



My daughter loves her electric blanket.  I never had one.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > We have an electric blanket. I love those things.
> ...



It is a Thing of Beauty and a Joy Forever. Nothing better than preheating on high, then dropping it to 3-4. Get in bed, and oh. My. 

Bliss.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



I love the feel of my quilts especially on cold mornings.  I just stay under them all warm and happy.  I don't need the electric warmth.  I have the perfect bed, blankets and pillows.  Perfect.

HaHa what a baby, huh?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Nah.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b-BFO4woZU]Best cat video ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > We have an electric blanket. I love those things.
> ...



Had one when we had a water bed a long time ago....warm above, warm below.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Oh. I would sleep so very hard.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Oy. Oy.

Why can't people READ? It says clearly in my ad NO PETS for the room. LANDLORD SAID NO MORE PETS. NO PETS!

So what do I just get? A phone call from a gal that has a cat. I said "A cat is a PET".
Duh.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, I hate heat when I am sleeping. I have my fan on. On HIGH. Aimed right at me. I have a nice blanket but not too heavy, not too light. Feet poking out. I HATE hot feet.
Never had an electric blanket. I'm afraid I would get electrocuted. Besides, TOO HOT. I need air.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, my room is about 58° overnight.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine is about the same here. I open the window a smidge too. But only when I go to bed. During the summer..back door from my room to the yard is open too.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We have a hotel in San Antonio that many claim to be Haunted.....

Ghost Hunting At The Saint Anthony Hotel. Part One.
by SHELLY KNEUPPER TUCKER on NOVEMBER 1, 2010©
Ninety per cent of our hotel staff is too frightened to work on this floor, he said as the elevator doors opened on the tenth floor of the Saint Anthony Hotel. With a mischievous smirk, he led us out of the elevator and down the corridor to room 1080 which is (according to the staff) THE most haunted room of the hotel. I was too busy taking pictures to notice that I was shaking so hard my knees were knocking together. The halls of the hotel look like something right out of the movie The Shining.
Ghost Hunting At The Saint Anthony Hotel ? This Eclectic Life


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Post pics of it, mertex! Show us!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mine is about the same here. I open the window a smidge too. But only when I go to bed. During the summer..back door from my room to the yard is open too.



Of course once you said that, I realized I had to be severely overestimating the temp in here. It's not like I have to wear a hat and gloves, but without the space heater it is literally much colder than is comfortable. And I'm comfortable in the 50's.

I really should get a room thermometer.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

As uncomfortable as modern bras are, I would NEVER be comfortable in the one bombshell actress Jayne Mansfield wore.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

I was at this haunted restaurant a couple of months ago.  






The Oliver House - Toledo,Ohio

Long Description:
The Oliver House, overlooking the Maumee River, has been a part of the citys nightlife for well over a century. Built on an Indian burial ground and serving as a medical center for the wounded during the Spanish-American War, this historic hotel is not without its own haunted reputation. Numerous apparitions have appeared to guests and diners, but the most common is that of a soldier who has come to be known as The Captain. He is said to show up most frequently in the Pool Room dressed formally in full uniform.

There have been many paranormal investigations here.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 5, 2014)

Next time I'm im San Antonio I'm hitting this Hotel Mertex! Pretty freaky looking down that hall


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Post pics of it, mertex! Show us!














I received the following inquiry a few days ago:

Hi Lon,

Can you look at a picture (upper left) and tell me what you think? I took it last year at the St. Anthony Hotel in San Antonio TX. I am currently installing internet and WiFi and I have been in and out of this hotel for almost a year. I have taken approx. 300 pictures and some video. This is the only picture that has me wondering what I&#8217;ve taken a picture of. Feel free to email me if you have any questions.

Thanks,

Rene R.

I emailed Rene for additional information:

The St. Anthony Hotel was built in 1909 and is located in downtown San Antonio, TX. Downtown is supposedly haunted because of all the battles from the Alamo. It&#8217;s in walking distance to the hotel. There has been one reported suicide on the 5th floor. I have talked to the staff and a few have had seen orbs and witnessed a woman in red wandering the first floor. I have personally seen a black orb on the 3rd floor. I was in a shaft that has pipes and some ac ducts that goes from the first to the tenth floor. I was looking into the shaft while pulling cable and saw a black ball the size of a tennis ball shoot from right to left and disappear into the wall. I&#8217;ve had dizzy spells in the Alamo conference room bathroom. As soon as I stepped out the feeling would instantly go away. It also has happened to my coworker. On the the first floor there is a conference room that is always freezing even though the ac is off. I also get the creeps on the 10th and 5th floors. I have captured orbs on camera but they are probably dust. This is a grand old hotel. I almost forgot a staff member saw a half woman half bird thing on the 4th. I am not sure if I believe him because he also gives me the creeps. I will continue taking pictures till this job is over.

Thanks,

Rene R.

http://beforeitsnews.com/paranormal/2013/03/st-anthony-hotel-spiritual-being-2448374.html


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Next time I'm im San Antonio I'm hitting this Hotel Mertex! Pretty freaky looking down that hall




I would, but I'm chicken......


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Post pics of it, mertex! Show us!
> ...




Looks like one of your siggie fairies got loose!


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Next time I'm im San Antonio I'm hitting this Hotel Mertex! Pretty freaky looking down that hall
> ...


We'll go in together then


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...




Deal....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

Take pics of youse guys taking turns on each others backs with blindfolds on, hanging on for dear life.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> As uncomfortable as modern bras are, I would NEVER be comfortable in the one bombshell actress Jayne Mansfield wore.



Not certain why they wanted them to look like torpedos back then.  Thank goodness those bras never came back.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't have to worry about it any more. Well, one torpedo.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> As uncomfortable as modern bras are, I would NEVER be comfortable in the one bombshell actress Jayne Mansfield wore.



I was in Mississippi when she was killed and the story in the local paper mentioned her measurements.  I still remember them: *40-18-35*.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > As uncomfortable as modern bras are, I would NEVER be comfortable in the one bombshell actress Jayne Mansfield wore.
> ...




I think if Barbie was made into the size of a human, that would be her measurements....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> As uncomfortable as modern bras are, I would NEVER be comfortable in the one bombshell actress Jayne Mansfield wore.




I just want to thank you for that educational and edifying moment.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > As uncomfortable as modern bras are, I would NEVER be comfortable in the one bombshell actress Jayne Mansfield wore.
> ...




Well, it was right after wartime back then...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Äähm, let me do some statistical field research on that...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Post pics of it, mertex! Show us!
> ...



That, to me, literally looks like a pixie.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > As uncomfortable as modern bras are, I would NEVER be comfortable in the one bombshell actress Jayne Mansfield wore.
> ...



No doubt! And it's like they took the entire lower half of her breast, and stuffed it in a traffic cone!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

Numbers are cool, and serendipity is fun.

Readers of "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" will enjoy this moment with me:








*42!*


----------



## Noomi (Feb 6, 2014)

Evening everyone!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

4:20 am here - what time is it there?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

bdboop said:


> 4:20 am here - what time is it there?



5:26


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I guess that's what I was going for.  Now that you said that, I want to get back into bed.  

The power of suggestion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2014)

It's early on the Stoop.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

It is. I slept off and on for the better part of the past 24 hours, so I'm up at the wrong end of the day. I guess I still have some heals to do.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 6, 2014)

Morning all.   Another shitty day in Paradise, as they say.   Still no rain.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Morning all.   Another shitty day in Paradise, as they say.   Still no rain.



Sorry, ma'am. We're having a cold snap, here. I say that like it's new and unusual - but you're still waiting on rain, so I'm sure you get my point.

I don't have to leave home until Saturday, and it looks like we'll be at 18° then (a heat wave, I say!!! A HEAT WAVE!!) Right now, though? -10°, windchill = -20°.

/sigh


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

Morning Everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning Everyone.



Morning, Sarah! You out from under your snowfall?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Everyone.
> ...



Yep.  Snow's all done for now.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

This weekend I am getting together with a friend I haven't seen for at least six months, so I am grateful we will have decent weather (unless it decides to do a 180° on me).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2014)

Morning, Boop and Sarah.

We are in for five days of rain and snow beginning late this afternoon.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Geez. Well, at least a weekend is part of that forecast. Of course, you don't have a commute anymore anyway, do you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2014)

Nah, my last commute was four minutes.

But I did a lot of driving from East Texas to west Florida during the year.

None of that now.  If I drive my wife the four miles to the school she likes to sub at so she can speak some Spanish during the day, it is an eight mile round trip.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

I did a 24 mile one way for eight years. I worked with somebody who came in from WI, and one who came from waaaay up north. I can't even imagine, especially when the weather is misbehaving.

My sister certainly doesn't miss commuting, I can tell you that for sure.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, my last commute was four minutes.
> 
> But I did a lot of driving from East Texas to west Florida during the year.
> 
> None of that now.  If I drive my wife the four miles to the school she likes to sub at so she can speak some Spanish during the day, it is an eight mile round trip.



That's what my last commute was like.  Right around the block.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

Before I do my bike exercise and have my coffee  .....I wanted to say to everyone here:


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Before I do my bike exercise and have my coffee  .....I wanted to say to everyone here:



Mornin, Glory!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I did a 24 mile one way for eight years. I worked with somebody who came in from WI, and one who came from waaaay up north. I can't even imagine, especially when the weather is misbehaving.
> 
> My sister certainly doesn't miss commuting, I can tell you that for sure.



Thanks for the push over the 6500 mark.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I did a 24 mile one way for eight years. I worked with somebody who came in from WI, and one who came from waaaay up north. I can't even imagine, especially when the weather is misbehaving.
> ...





Not that I'm anal about the 00's or anything. >.>


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Before I do my bike exercise and have my coffee  .....I wanted to say to everyone here:




*Good Morning, Mertex!!!*


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

bdboop said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> > bdboop said:
> ...



ocd?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> bdboop said:
> 
> 
> > sarah g said:
> ...



Phfft, no!

... maybe?

Possibly yes. 

I couldn't say with any degree of surety.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 6, 2014)

OK, I lied....it drizzled a little bit this morning.   Not of any help tho.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

bodecea said:


> OK, I lied....it drizzled a little bit this morning.   Not of any help tho.



Yeah, it's just a teaser/reminder of what is actually needed.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 6, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Morning all.   Another shitty day in Paradise, as they say.   Still no rain.


All we get is rain!  It's raining NOW!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 6, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Morning all.   Another shitty day in Paradise, as they say.   Still no rain.




Wait - did you say 'shitty' day?

That belongs in the *Poop's Scoop* thread, not the *Boop's Stoop* thread.


----------



## Yurt (Feb 6, 2014)

we finally had rain today.  and another rain storm is expected this weekend.  CA really needs it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all.   Another shitty day in Paradise, as they say.   Still no rain.
> ...



It's raining in Ayn Rand's ass? How bizarre, how bizarre.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> All we get is rain!  It's raining NOW!!!



Here you go


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You would have to ask*XXXX* about weather conditions in Ayn Rand's ass.

I'm on the Florida panhandle.  And it won't stop raining.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Morning, folks! Well, maybe not for you but it is for me. Slept LATE, I did. And woke up to glorious rain!
Sipping my tea, wandering the net and catching up on news, window open and listening to it pour down.

Ahhhhhh.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Jealous of everybody enjoying a good rain.  I love the smell and sound of rain. I'll have to wait a month or two, sadly.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Feb is our rainy month. Soon, my yard will be full of tall grass and oodles of flowers!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm jealous too, still cold and snow everywhere. This has been a harsh winter, looking forward to Spring.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all.   Another shitty day in Paradise, as they say.   Still no rain.
> ...



We need some of that.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

My motto!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm going to do a question of the day in the Stoop. Some'll be easy, some will require some thinking on your part. I'll do the question in green and bolded so people can answer whenever they see it, or see it quoted.
> 
> *2/4/2014 Question of the Day, aka QOD: What's your favorite color?*
> 
> Mine is obviously green.




Mine is blue.....all different shades of blue.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to do a question of the day in the Stoop. Some'll be easy, some will require some thinking on your part. I'll do the question in green and bolded so people can answer whenever they see it, or see it quoted.
> ...



Backtracking? 

And that's the only one I've asked so far. I think once my schedule returns to normal, I'll track these things better. At least I'd like to think so.

Have you seen this kid? Unbelievable.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX0Iy93nqKs]Trick Shot Titus 3 -- ft. Channing Tatum & Bradley Cooper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Yes, but isn't it photo-shopped?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I don't see how. And that's not the only video, he's been on Fox, Jimmy Kimmel, etc.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

I have an idea for those in the winter blues! Lets post the most beautiful gardens we can find! The one you wish you could live in!
Or is that considered hot linking?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

omg. That kid is ADORABLE!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Oh wow, maybe the Spurs should recruit him.......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 6, 2014)

Gardens would be good, I'll see what I can find. 

I missed the color question-my favorite is blue with purple a close second.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

It's been unseasonably cold today....26 is the highest it has gone up....brrrr.....I'm so looking forward to warmer days....


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 6, 2014)

high of 33 for us here today


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Bump.

The Bus stops here. Or is that buck? Whatever.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Wanna see the inside of the *short bus* that is supposedly wide? (It's wide to carry folks to pretty places and just enjoy the scenery). well..I took a pic! wanna see?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

This is one of the stop off points of the short bus. Tea, anyone?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

And here is another quaint spot on the road the short bus makes. A bar! No parked short bus here! All aboard!





Ale for everyone, me hearties!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wanna see the inside of the *short bus* that is supposedly wide? (It's wide to carry folks to pretty places and just enjoy the scenery). well..I took a pic! wanna see?



That bus is nicer than my apartment.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Neat, isn't it? Love the colors.

Anyway..it is raining like mad right now, so I am heading to the shed in the back yard and listen to it drum on the tin roof.

BBL.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wanna see the inside of the *short bus* that is supposedly wide? (It's wide to carry folks to pretty places and just enjoy the scenery). well..I took a pic! wanna see?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9bvuAV-Ao]Magic Bus The Who ( HQ sound ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ayn Rand's tough, she/he can take it!!


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

I may disappear for a week or so after tomorrow.  

I'm going to be heading to Oklahoma to sign on with a carrier.  Much bureaucracy and all that.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> I may disappear for a week or so after tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to be heading to Oklahoma to sign on with a carrier.  Much bureaucracy and all that.



Try not to have too much fun. I hear Oklahoma is a blast.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And here is another quaint spot on the road the short bus makes. A bar! No parked short bus here! All aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have a Guinness...perfect pour, please.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And here is another quaint spot on the road the short bus makes. A bar! No parked short bus here! All aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is really cool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> I may disappear for a week or so after tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to be heading to Oklahoma to sign on with a carrier.  Much bureaucracy and all that.



Travel and return safely.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Hope this suffices. Bartender I am not.
Ma fired me cuz an asshole was too drunk and belligerent so I 86'd him. Bartending was never my forte' anyway.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wanna see the inside of the *short bus* that is supposedly wide? (It's wide to carry folks to pretty places and just enjoy the scenery). well..I took a pic! wanna see?



And how cute is that?  You could park that baby anywhere.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna see the inside of the *short bus* that is supposedly wide? (It's wide to carry folks to pretty places and just enjoy the scenery). well..I took a pic! wanna see?
> ...



And it looks like [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] is the interior decorator! What an eye for color, textures, and what 'works' together.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

It's parked right here, where it plans to stay.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> I may disappear for a week or so after tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to be heading to Oklahoma to sign on with a carrier.  Much bureaucracy and all that.



Travel safe! And don't forget to come back. This isn't like "He went out for milk, and that was in 1983," is it?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

I will drag him kicking and screaming if I don't see him post in a week. Guaranteed.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It's parked right here, where it plans to stay.



No matter what. ^5


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > I may disappear for a week or so after tomorrow.
> ...



I think the FDA made that particular brand of milk illegal.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Good. And let that be a lesson to you. I know where OK is, mister! Don't make me muster the Militant Lesbian Brigade. We'll march down there (I'm honorary) *in sensible shoes, acourse* and drag your ass back here!!!

Mark my word. 

/nod


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

Is anybody watching the Olympics?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Not I.

Happy to report - I start work in ten minutes. I might be able to stream them to my non-work computer, I haven't checked. I would like to see my favorite figure skater (though I can't remember his name.)


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 6, 2014)

How's everyone doing?

I ate too much at dinner now I feel sick.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I ate too much at dinner now I feel sick.




Hey Drifter....good to see you back.....

Well, see ya later....I'm going to go see the Olympics....be back later...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I ate too much at dinner now I feel sick.



Ack!!

/shoves wastebasket under speakers


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > How's everyone doing?
> ...



I haven't been watching the Olympics what is your favorite event skiing, skating, snowboard?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Skating, skiing and snowboarding.....they're all good.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




All the above and more.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Skating for me.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 6, 2014)

I never liked the Winter Olympics. I think they need some more exciting events to jazz it up a bit.

How about me mix figure skating and taekwondo? 

How about me put a large cliff at the edge of the bobsled course? The object is to slow yourself down enough to live.

How about minefield skiing?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2014)

Speed Skating, Bobsled, Luge, I will watch just about any of it.  I love the Winter Olympics better than Summer.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 6, 2014)

I prefer summer olympics. Not really interested in the winter ones at the moment.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 6, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I prefer summer olympics. Not really interested in the winter ones at the moment.



I fell in love with the winter olympics in 1976 while a junior in college.  That was the year that a lot of colleges on the Eastern Seaboard were shut down due to the flu being all over...we sat in our pj's and bathrobes in the dorm TV lounge and watched Jim McKay with all the different ski sweaters he had on.  I hate that the Olympics are in Russia....but I'm getting some satisfaction that the Russians are screwing up royally on how they are hosting...already.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Speed Skating, Bobsled, Luge, I will watch just about any of it.  I love the Winter Olympics better than Summer.



I like pretty much all the winter events too.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 6, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I prefer summer olympics. Not really interested in the winter ones at the moment.



Yeah but the seasons are in mirror image where you is.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Our theme song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q]Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Skating for me.




They had the Figure Skating short programs and the couple from Russia was magnificent.  The couple from the US was good, but the ones from Canada and Russia really kicked ass.
The single's short program, the skater from the US fell and brought the team's standing down to 7th with his score.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.



What  Mustard on a muffin......yikes


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Getting grumpy. Heading back to the Olympics. I will get a mustard muffin for Mr. H when I come back.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

I want a raspberry cream cheese one, please!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2014)

ok


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

While it is good to be back at work for the first time in a week, this is the portion of the evening when there is nobody calling in. BOring!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 7, 2014)

The stoop is a bit full tonight, off to bed guys!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> The stoop is a bit full tonight, off to bed guys!



I'm still at work.  Not much longer to go!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Is anybody watching the Olympics?



No way. Any country that treats one group of people as crappily as Russia does will not get any viewership from me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 7, 2014)

drifter said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I ate too much at dinner now I feel sick.




Eat less dinner!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I prefer it to be sweet when I bite into a muffin.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, this is the weekend where my sweet little daughter comes to visit, I pick her up in 3 hours from now! Her 7th birthday shortly after the weekend, but her mother and I have agreed to throw her a bowling party on a Sunday two weeks from now.  No guest performances this weekend, just real Papa-Daughter time, which means:

-bike riding
-roller skating
-drawing
-cookie baking
-riding on Papa's shoulders
-board games
-bathing the dog (it's time)
-a trip to an indoor playground with everything under the sun
-Sunday swimming
-Barbie films / Pippi Longstocking films
-Scooby-doo
-nighty-night stories, including a series that Papa is writing just for the little one.

But in order to get these cool things, little soon to be 7-year old must:

-practice her viola
-do her Friday homework from school and then we both do an alphabet and numbers contest. I make her do simple subtraction equations in her head whilst bike-riding. Every equation she gets right means 5 minutes more bike-time. Every equation she gets wrong means 5-minutes less. Motivation!
-help wash the dishes every time
-walk the dog around the block alone once per day
-clean her room!!

These are absolutely the best weekends of my life!  I try to only go online when she is sleeping, so I still post, but a lot, lot less on Princess Statalina weekends!

Lord, it is just amazing to see how quickly they grow up. Just amazing.

And this is what I do on Monday morning after she goes to school:







BTW, next week I will be posting a really cool thing that Germans to for birthday candles!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm still amazed at how fast it all goes by. I remember my baby girl being seven. I still see her seven year-old face when she smiles, and she'll be 33 in April.

I have NO IDEA how that time flew by so fast. And now she has three mini-mes that look just like her.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, this is the weekend where my sweet little daughter comes to visit, I pick her up in 3 hours from now! Her 7th birthday shortly after the weekend, but her mother and I have agreed to throw her a bowling party on a Sunday two weeks from now.  No guest performances this weekend, just real Papa-Daughter time, which means:
> 
> -bike riding
> -roller skating
> ...



You sound like a wonderful father, Stat.  Your daughter will surely cherish the memories you are making for her.   Fathers play a very important role in the lives of their daughters!  Your daughter is blessed to have you for a father!  G-d bless you.   - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm still amazed at how fast it all goes by. I remember my baby girl being seven. I still see her seven year-old face when she smiles, and she'll be 33 in April.
> 
> I have NO IDEA how that time flew by so fast. And now she has three mini-mes that look just like her.



I know. I remember my son at age seven.  He just turned 30 and now he is a father.  I don't know where the time went.   As I get older it seems as if the years are going by even faster.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still amazed at how fast it all goes by. I remember my baby girl being seven. I still see her seven year-old face when she smiles, and she'll be 33 in April.
> ...



I like it though. I have a nephew who will be 37 next month, and when he smiles, I see his little boy face too - and how his eyes have always just sparkled with wit and humor.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still amazed at how fast it all goes by. I remember my baby girl being seven. I still see her seven year-old face when she smiles, and she'll be 33 in April.
> ...



Hi Jeri! 
So nice to see you again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are now a grannie too! Congratulations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peace
DT


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2014)

Morning everyone!

Thinking warm thoughts:


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Thinking warm thoughts:



"Six below zero" said my car when I started her up this AM.

Fortunately she doesn't care.  Just says, "let's go".


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone!
> ...



High of 14 here today but the snow is holding off for the day,    Stay warm.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 7, 2014)

The photo of the tree looks like a dream right now, Sarah.  It is 30 degrees here but I'm about 45 minutes out of Atlanta and we have had a hard winter.  I'm ready for it to be over.  The hoses outside froze up for a few days and we had to get buckets of hot water out of the tub to water my bull and break up the ice.  It's been ridiculous.  Can't wait for summer.  - Jeri


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 7, 2014)

Going out for a bit. 28 this am. Not too bad for February.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Going out for a bit. 28 this am. Not too bad for February.



Tropical.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm building up the courage to go out, I may have cabin fever.






The Shining location: the Overlook Hotel: Timberline Lodge, Mount Hood, Oregon


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2014)

Rain today....thank goodness.  Can we actually have a SoCal winter now?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 7, 2014)

Mixed sleet, snow, slush, etc for five days.

But the high day will be 47 and over 50 tomorrow.

Sun's coming out, which is good.  I am a bit depressed today for no discernible reason, and the bright sun always makes me feel good.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Thinking warm thoughts:



Beautiful! 

Ready for the weekend?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> The photo of the tree looks like a dream right now, Sarah.  It is 30 degrees here but I'm about 45 minutes out of Atlanta and we have had a hard winter.  I'm ready for it to be over.  The hoses outside froze up for a few days and we had to get buckets of hot water out of the tub to water my bull and break up the ice.  It's been ridiculous.  Can't wait for summer.  - Jeri



That is ridiculous! If I'm talking to somebody from the deep south, the last thing I expect them to say is "the hoses froze!"


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Rain today....thank goodness.  Can we actually have a SoCal winter now?



Dare to dream!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mixed sleet, snow, slush, etc for five days.
> 
> But the high day will be 47 and over 50 tomorrow.
> 
> Sun's coming out, which is good.  I am a bit depressed today for no discernible reason, and the bright sun always makes me feel good.



Could be anything. Sometimes the day will be almost over, and the date will hit me and I'll realize it's the anniversary of some event that rocked my life on its foundation.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is the weekend where my sweet little daughter comes to visit, I pick her up in 3 hours from now! Her 7th birthday shortly after the weekend, but her mother and I have agreed to throw her a bowling party on a Sunday two weeks from now.  No guest performances this weekend, just real Papa-Daughter time, which means:
> ...



Thanks!

The bike riding will have to wait until tomorrow. Got home with her, took the pooch for a walk, we were bringing the bikes up from the cellar when what may be the storm of the century just hit. It has been raining so hard that the windows have been shaking. So, we are painting together, watching Pipi Langstrümpf (Longstockings), eating Alphabet-soup and speaking the text of the movie as it unfolds because THIS IS THE EIGHTH TIME in ONE MONTH that we have seen Pipi Langstrümpf in Taka-Tuka-Land!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Sleeping split shift again, not sure how good this is for me but hello, I'm awake and don't start work for another seven hours. Grrr.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll be bowing out early today.  Hub's birthday, going out to dinner to celebrate, with friends.
I can almost taste that "filet mignon" that I'm going to order.....with blue cheese butter on top, hope it's as good as it has been in the past at Saltgrass...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'll be bowing out early today.  Hub's birthday, going out to dinner to celebrate, with friends.
> I can almost taste that "filet mignon" that I'm going to order.....with blue cheese butter on top, hope it's as good as it has been in the past at Saltgrass...



Happy Birthday to Mr Mertex! I hope that both of you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'll be bowing out early today.  Hub's birthday, going out to dinner to celebrate, with friends.
> I can almost taste that "filet mignon" that I'm going to order.....with blue cheese butter on top, hope it's as good as it has been in the past at Saltgrass...



Looks good, have a nice time.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'll be bowing out early today.  Hub's birthday, going out to dinner to celebrate, with friends.
> I can almost taste that "filet mignon" that I'm going to order.....with blue cheese butter on top, hope it's as good as it has been in the past at Saltgrass...



You're married to [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

[MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] - do we get to see some new baby face? How about you, [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] Got anything for us to babble happily over?


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] - do we get to see some new baby face? How about you, [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] Got anything for us to babble happily over?





[ame=http://youtu.be/odOFCkhtIsc]hunter dance - YouTube[/ame]

and...


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 7, 2014)

Adorable.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 7, 2014)

Your grandson, Mr. H? He's gorgeous!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] - do we get to see some new baby face? How about you, [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] Got anything for us to babble happily over?
> ...



Too cute!!!!!

And any excuse to watch this video again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtgzTr8iopk]A Second a Day from Birth. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry for being MIA. When I went to bed last night I woke up sick. Cramping stomach and all the things that go with cramping stomach. Been in bed all day with brief moments of walking around.
Now and I am watching the olympics and semi feel a tad better but not as much as I would like to.

I will check in again when I know I am over this.

Hugs


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sorry for being MIA. When I went to bed last night I woke up sick. Cramping stomach and all the things that go with cramping stomach. Been in bed all day with brief moments of walking around.
> Now and I am watching the olympics and semi feel a tad better but not as much as I would like to.
> 
> I will check in again when I know I am over this.
> ...



Oh, honey! Thanks for the update. You poor thing. Take good care, k?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sorry for being MIA. When I went to bed last night I woke up sick. Cramping stomach and all the things that go with cramping stomach. Been in bed all day with brief moments of walking around.
> Now and I am watching the olympics and semi feel a tad better but not as much as I would like to.
> 
> I will check in again when I know I am over this.
> ...



Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mertex (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] - do we get to see some new baby face? How about you, [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] Got anything for us to babble happily over?
> ...




What a cutie......thanks for making me smile.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be bowing out early today.  Hub's birthday, going out to dinner to celebrate, with friends.
> ...




His birthday isn't until Sunday....we're celebrating early...don't like to go out to dinner on Sunday night....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 7, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be bowing out early today.  Hub's birthday, going out to dinner to celebrate, with friends.
> ...




It was delicious.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That video was adorable.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I love when they're that little, they look like mini elders.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I quite agree - since I've already watched it probably twenty times since it first came out.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




I know....they are adorable....so precious....I love babies.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh, okay. Did they give him a complementary dessert?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Did you see this thread I started? Same concept a bit. Made me all manner of misty.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/339154-first-year-in-the-life-of-a-preemie.html


----------



## Mertex (Feb 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



They would have if we had told them we were celebrating his birthday.....but they do the "waiter's happy birthday song" and he won't have any of that.  Our friends that went with us, he was also celebrating his birthday, which is tomorrow, and he swore he would walk out if we told the waiters it was his birthday.  We were too stuffed to eat anything else...maybe, if I get energetic, I'll bake a cake for him......maybe.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 7, 2014)

Yah, my best friend is the same way. We went someplace that wouldn't do that on a bet, in a million years, and etc.

I do love Benihana though. Have you been?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

How I'm feeling, and by the way any other hyperboleandahalf.com fans in the house?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Followed by


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yah, my best friend is the same way. We went someplace that wouldn't do that on a bet, in a million years, and etc.
> 
> I do love Benihana though. Have you been?




No.....I haven't....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

It's Dora's countdown to bedtime.....see ya, tomorrow....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Love the music on this - and the video is pretty darn cute.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRnnR4-bflU]Cutes Animals ever - must see - open your heart - melodic 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Because they bring us joy.
Because they are at our mercy.
Because they teach us kindness.
And compassion.
And understanding.
Because they are voiceless.
Because they wish us no harm.
Because they are our companions.
And because we are all animals.
We will never stop being a voice, for them.

I don't know who wrote the above, so unless somebody names a name, the author is anonymous.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> It's Dora's countdown to bedtime.....see ya, tomorrow....



Nite!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 8, 2014)

Evening, is anyone still awake?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup, I get off work in just about an hour.  How's things on your side of the world, Noomi?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] - do we get to see some new baby face? How about you, [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] Got anything for us to babble happily over?
> ...



That baby is adorable!  What a beauty, Mr. H.!  Congrats!   I will have to put up a photo of mine too.    I've taken a bunch of photos and need to put them on my photobucket thing.  Grandbabies are magical.   The way they yawn, smile, wake up, fall asleep, their tiny little hands and feet and the way they kick their little feet and arms - it's too wonderful to put into words.  I love being a grandma.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] - do we get to see some new baby face? How about you, [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] Got anything for us to babble happily over?



definitely, BD!  I will do that today!  Thanks for asking about her.  - jeri


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] - do we get to see some new baby face? How about you, [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] Got anything for us to babble happily over?
> ...



Oh, it's a sacrifice, I tell you what!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning everyone.  A few things going on this morning but looks like only 1-3" of snow.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning everyone.  A few things going on this morning but looks like only 1-3" of snow.



We're still sub-zero, but got a busy weekend planned! My grand niece and nephew are spending the weekend, and I'm going out with an old friend Saturday, and on a road trip Sunday. Gotta catch a nap before my Sunday night shift - and I never sleep well when the kidlets are here because it sounds like there are kangaroos hopping over my head. Not that I'm complaining. 

I hope everybody has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

Good, Boop, to have family visiting.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah. They're a bit like a traveling circus. Very energetic, happy kids. My nephew and his wife are amazing parents.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

We have 15 grandchildren in the valley, and when everybody gets together, it seems like a zoo.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2014)

Three below zero (-18ºC) in northern Vermont this AM.  Heat wave! 

Will be back on the road in a few hours heading back south. No time for Canada this trip.  I expect to make central PA tonight, home tomorrow.  Might get to drive through more snow.  

... And salt


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Three below zero (-18ºC) in northern Vermont this AM.  Heat wave!
> 
> Will be back on the road in a few hours heading back south. No time for Canada this trip.  I expect to make central PA tonight, home tomorrow.  Might get to drive through more snow.
> 
> ... And salt



Travel safe, may your roads be clear!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Your grandson, Mr. H? He's gorgeous!



Yeah he is, H.

-- You sure he's yours?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Three below zero (-18ºC) in northern Vermont this AM.  Heat wave!
> 
> Will be back on the road in a few hours heading back south. No time for Canada this trip.  I expect to make central PA tonight, home tomorrow.  Might get to drive through more snow.
> 
> ... And salt



Weather seems to be calming down just a little.  Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Three below zero (-18ºC) in northern Vermont this AM.  Heat wave!
> ...



Thanks Boop.  But clear is boring.  Pogo demands adventure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If snow driving were the Olympic sport it should be I'd be in Russia right now winning us a goldie.
And when Vlad the Imploder put the medal around my neck I'd tell him, in perfect Russian, "my navigator is gay.  Spaseebo."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's so gay.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Today would have been my parents' 51st wedding anniversary. Please keep my dad in your thoughts/prayers. Thanks.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Evening, is anyone still awake?




Every time I say goodnight, then I end up posting a few more posts.....can't help myself...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Love the music on this - and the video is pretty darn cute.
> 
> Cutes Animals ever - must see - open your heart - melodic 2013 - YouTube
> 
> ...




That is totally precious....the video and the words, too......love it.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.




Good morning Jake......are you having decent weather today?  We're finally coming out of that awful cold we were having....I so look forward to March.....and spring....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning everyone.  A few things going on this morning but looks like only 1-3" of snow.




Oh my....you're still getting snow?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 8, 2014)

we might get some precipitation 2nite.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone.  A few things going on this morning but looks like only 1-3" of snow.
> ...



If the weather continues to be nice, we're going on a bike ride tomorrow.....been a while since we went on the Harley, I don't like to ride when it's too cold, so I'm kinda looking forward to it.  I'll take some pics and post them.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Three below zero (-18ºC) in northern Vermont this AM.  Heat wave!
> 
> Will be back on the road in a few hours heading back south. No time for Canada this trip.  I expect to make central PA tonight, home tomorrow.  Might get to drive through more snow.
> 
> ... And salt




Dayum.....that is cold....drive safe.....and see ya!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> we might get some precipitation 2nite.




What's your preference?  Rain, snow?  Certainly not sleet.....


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone.  A few things going on this morning but looks like only 1-3" of snow.
> ...



Oh yeah, I was just talking to my daughter telling her we would be in the 30s by the end of this week with some rain to melt some of this snow.  She keeps walking her dogs everyday cold, snowy, whatever is in her path.  

The end of the week it will at least be tolerable temperature-wise.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.
> ...



Good morning, Mertex

Going to rain and flurry here for another four days.  The temp will be above 50 this afternoon, so tha tis nice.

Right now: gray skies, light rain


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




I think most of us are ready for this awfully cold weather to go south of the equator....


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'll be bowing out early today.  Hub's birthday, going out to dinner to celebrate, with friends.
> I can almost taste that "filet mignon" that I'm going to order.....with blue cheese butter on top, hope it's as good as it has been in the past at Saltgrass...


I don't like to mix my pork and my beef.

Now, bacon-wrapped seafood is another story...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

That looks good!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be bowing out early today.  Hub's birthday, going out to dinner to celebrate, with friends.
> ...



That was just a picture I grabbed from the net...mine had the mushrooms and caramelized onions, but it didn't have the bacon wrap.  It was delicious....with a spinach salad and a sweet potato.

(Sauteed Mushrooms & Grilled Onion Combo)


----------



## House (Feb 8, 2014)

Seems my departure time was pm, not am.

I had to triple check my e-mail to make sure I read it right after I'd been waiting around for a couple hours to leave town.

Ah well, I have a few hours to putz around on the board before I take off.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

House said:


> Seems my departure time was pm, not am.
> 
> I had to triple check my e-mail to make sure I read it right after I'd been waiting around for a couple hours to leave town.
> 
> Ah well, I have a few hours to putz around on the board before I take off.



I was awakened earl by the grands, grr. Kangaroos squared. Back to bed with me. Travel safe.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Seems my departure time was pm, not am.
> ...



FYI I did say a prayer for you last night.  Good health and all that as well as a winning lottery ticket.  I'd like to know if that last part worked.  If it does please drop me a PM. . Better yet say one for me


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Dang it!! Give a woman some warning, I would have bought a ticket. 

I'll say one for  you. But just the one. Like I said - I'm getting old, and don't remember much past the first prayer .... kinda sad, really.

Blah.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I've told my sister, if they get a dog, they can count on me taking it for actual long walks. *she is concerned about my health* So far, no joy.

What breed or breeds are your daughter's dogs?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Evening, is anyone still awake?
> ...




*I love those kind of confessions*.  

My little one is playing war of rubber ducky against big blinking green boat in the bathtub, so I have about 10 minutes to post. We had a massive program of stuff we did today and she just ended her day by practicing viola for about 15 minutes, which, for a 7 year old, is pretty reasonable. She is learning the so-called "4th finger stretch" right now, and just practiced it quite a lot, it's fun to watch. She just sang one of Papa's arias from "For the Love of Three Oranges" whilst playing with her duckies.  I am just lovin it. In about 7 minutes, she will get out, dry off, jump into her nighty-night clothes and then I need to blow-dry her hair before bed.  I love it being a Papa but never once dreamed I would be learning various and sundry techniques for braiding a child's hair!!  lol....

Will be back on later to catch up on some threads, but it sure looks like the Stoop is doing well. No surprise there, with boop at the helm!!

Full steam ahead, Käpitän Boop!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 8, 2014)

The stoop has been here now for 6.5 days. This post will now be (probably) 863.

863 / 6.5 = 132.6 posts a day.


132.6 * 365 = 48,404 posts.


Those are the current stats, brought to you by Stat!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The cute lab in my profile picture and a little Piquanese.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I always knew that my daughter was happy because I could hear her singing. She still does that to this day!


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 8, 2014)

Boop sat on a stoop.
The stoop thunk the Boop stunk
And the Boop thunk the stoop stunk. 

or something like that....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Boop sat on a stoop.
> The stoop thunk the Boop stunk
> And the Boop thunk the stoop stunk.
> 
> or something like that....



Didja mean something like this perhaps:

There was a young lady named Boop,
Who had a magnificent Stoop,
When she sat on her rocker
The guys all wanted to ________
That awesome young lady's bedoop!

Hmmm...still needs some work!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Boop sat on a stoop.
> ...



/groan

I still lurves ya anyways.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Boop sat on a stoop.
> ...




There was a young boop from nantucket....


nope, not quite right..... 


lemme see....

If you wanna get out of the coop,
then drag yer ass off the couch and get over to boop,
cuz's at boop's stoop there's never a droop, it'll throw you fer a loop,
So, don't be a poop, head over to Boop!!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Did the kids wake you up again?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You are so fortunate to be having this time with your little one, you seem like the perfect daddy....she is blessed.  And, she's a cutie, too....so enjoy it while you can, they grow up so fast, you'll be wondering where all the time went, and why it went so fast, before too long, I know cause I'm there.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> The stoop has been here now for 6.5 days. This post will now be (probably) 863.
> 
> 863 / 6.5 = 132.6 posts a day.
> 
> ...




You are good.....no wonder you call yourself Stat.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Boop sat on a stoop.
> ...



Who'd thought there was a little naughty in DT?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > The stoop has been here now for 6.5 days. This post will now be (probably) 863.
> ...



yep. We are lucky to have him


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You can't beat sauteed mushrooms and caramelized onions.  I wish I could get them into every dish.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 8, 2014)

Afternoon to all on the stoop!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

Afternoon, Noomi, although it is evening here.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 8, 2014)

That means it is yesterday in the grand ole U S of A!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

No, it's today and you are living in tomorrow as all Aussies do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 8, 2014)

Noomi said:


> That means it is yesterday in the grand ole U S of A!


How's the heat wave going?


----------



## House (Feb 8, 2014)

3 hour layover in Omaha = sadness.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

House said:


> 3 hour layover in Omaha = sadness.



I was there at the end of September first of October: some rain, not much.

Sat on a bench on the Iowa side of the Missouri, trying to picture the keelboat of the Corps of Discovery being poled up stream against that incredible current.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > That means it is yesterday in the grand ole U S of A!
> ...



Our heatwave is still on track for Thursday.  We'll be up to 30 degrees by then.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi_Ay7wowZA]My week with Marilyn - heatwave (full) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 8, 2014)

Noomi is a time traveler?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



No, that was just when I needed to be up for dinner with my friend.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

House said:


> 3 hour layover in Omaha = sadness.



Do you have a Kindle, at least?


----------



## House (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > 3 hour layover in Omaha = sadness.
> ...



Laptop and a cellphone.  Burning time on my movie library.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Very cool. You okay on the battery life? That's why I always travel with iPad AND Kindle. Don't want to get stuck staring at the walls if the battery is dead.


----------



## House (Feb 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



There's always AC to be found during layover stops.  It's on the bus I have to be frugal on the power settings.  I usually just play Bejeweled on my cell or sleep while riding.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




I know....I would make them more often at home, but Mr Mertex doesn't like mushrooms....pity that....they are so good.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

Noomi said:


> That means it is yesterday in the grand ole U S of A!




You are all ahead of us....you could help me win the lotto by telling me the numbers before they announce them here.....LOL! (just kidding)


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

Going on a bike ride today.....the weather is supposed to be nice, so I'm hoping it is, I hate to ride when it's cold.

Won't be back till late.....keep a warm place for me.......


(I learned not to say "keep my seat warm" - got a lot of quirky offers.....)


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



  The walls can be very interesting.  
Especially if the paint is fading  ​


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh, I am a huge mushroom fan! I agree on the 'every dish' mindset. In fact, I think it's time I make Burger Trittini again.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Going on a bike ride today.....the weather is supposed to be nice, so I'm hoping it is, I hate to ride when it's cold.
> 
> Won't be back till late.....keep a warm place for me.......
> 
> ...



Just pass 'em on over. >.>


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




I love them on hamburgers.....with A-1!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Totally depends on the walls, right. 

I'm a bit too wired. When the doctor came in to see me at the ER, he pointed at the Kindle and iPad on the cot in front of me and said, "You've been here before?"


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



And onions? And cheese?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 9, 2014)

Mmm mushrooms.  I was just thinking about breakfast, he's working this weekend and I thought I would have another cup of coffee then make something.  Wish I had shrooms.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XocQqDbFKbs]CheeseBurger in Paradise - YouTube[/ame]

Happy Sunday, from The Treasure Coast of Florida.
(   Highs in the low 80's today )​


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 9, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> CheeseBurger in Paradise - YouTube
> 
> Happy Sunday, from The Treasure Coast of Florida.
> (   Highs in the low 80's today )​



Okay now that's just fucking evil, AJ.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > CheeseBurger in Paradise - YouTube
> ...




Ha,ha....that's true....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay.....now I really have to go......see ya all later....


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Okay.....now I really have to go......see ya all later....



Have a good day.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Okay.....now I really have to go......see ya all later....



Travel safe, woman!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2014)

Good morning.  Slept until 7, feel good.  Need coffee, though.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm up early today. Going to go out & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 later. Seems like its been 28 & overcast for days now.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

We'd kill to see 28 in this neck of the woods!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  Slept until 7, feel good.  Need coffee, though.



Yeah, same here. Better head upstairs with my mug before my sister hooks up her caffeine IV.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] - how are you feeling the morning after the day before?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2014)

Off to church in a bit.

Rainy for the next four days.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh, we're just peachy. All sunshiny n'shit.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh! And with the windchill, it's -10° - spiffy!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, we're just peachy. All sunshiny n'shit.



We have sunshine too right now but 100% of chance of snow overnight. Forecast is only for an inch but groundhogs are doing a better job at forecasting these days!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, already time for your daily post?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wow, already time for your daily post?



Yup, got an early start today!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 9, 2014)

Good morning, fellow boooper-stooopers of the world.

Have only a couple of minutes to check quick mails whilst the little princess walks the dog alone for the first time. Part of the duties awaiting a 7 year old....

it's a short walk if you take the one path, and I can see her pretty much the entire way from my window. 

Hope you are all having a GREAT WEEKEND.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, fellow boooper-stooopers of the world.
> 
> Have only a couple of minutes to check quick mails whilst the little princess walks the dog alone for the first time. Part of the duties awaiting a 7 year old....
> 
> ...



And you dared to take your eyes off Princess Staterella for long enough to make that post?  Dereliction of your duties as a father! 30 lashings with a wet noodle!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, fellow boooper-stooopers of the world.
> ...



I will mix some bolognese sauce in with that noodle and now make dinner for Princess Statalina!!!  Ciao!!!


----------



## House (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Good fungus is good. 

In other news, I just got checked into my hotel.  Free wi-fi, yay.

Orientation begins tomorrow.  For today, I relax.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, fellow boooper-stooopers of the world.
> 
> Have only a couple of minutes to check quick mails whilst the little princess walks the dog alone for the first time. Part of the duties awaiting a 7 year old....
> 
> ...



These weekends with your baby just fly by so fast, don't they.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Yay free wi-fi!! And hopefully it's fast.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, already time for your daily post?
> ...



Aww! Bless your lil pea-pickin heart.


----------



## NLT (Feb 9, 2014)

> Free wi-fi, yay.



I travel alot for work, I have yet to come across a hotel that does not have free wifi.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I do declare, I didn't know you were a southern bell


----------



## House (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yay free wi-fi!! And hopefully it's fast.



Pretty zippy.  Better than having to rely on my cell tether.



NLT said:


> > Free wi-fi, yay.
> 
> 
> I travel alot for work, I have yet to come across a hotel that does not have free wifi.



This is pretty much the first time I've traveled with a laptop.  I've always been a desktop geek that just doodled on my phone when away from home.

I have a decent connection from my cell phone when I tether which will be nice when I'm on my truck, but it's nice to have the wi-fi when it's available.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I don't think there is any such thing as a northern equivalent. BUT: I have many belle friends.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Well, butter my butt and call me a biscuit


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...





I gotta say - to this day, I miss Dixie Carter.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV86kehwkc0]If You're Not In Georgia.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 9, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Mmmmmm, buttered butts on biscuits!


----------



## House (Feb 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-kZlBzvn6c]Sling Blade Biscuits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

On a completely unrelated to anything note.

Oh. My. Word.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZGTeW6DnKk]Britain's Biggest Dog - YouTube[/ame]

I can't even imagine. I mean - I love dogs. But this isn't a dog. It's a moose.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Well, if you can only remember part... The good health part would be preferred.  What good is a winning lottery ticket if one's health is poor?


----------



## House (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> On a completely unrelated to anything note.
> 
> Oh. My. Word.
> 
> ...


Marmaduke!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope this photo posts.  Sorry this too so long, BD. I could not get the link to work from photobucket.  My gran is almost 3 months old now.  She was born day before Thanksgiving.  She's my little rosebud!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 9, 2014)

She's gorgeous, J.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 9, 2014)

Those big dogs need a place of their own.  Gosh, how do they get that big?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



That's a very BIG baby!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> She's gorgeous, J.



thank you, Mud.  That was the day after thanksgiving. I was holding her. She had to stay at the hospital for a longer time because she lost oxygen during birth.  That's why her little finger nails were dark purple in the picture.  She's doing great now!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > She's gorgeous, J.
> ...



Any time they have to stay extra in the hospital is scary, ain't it?  

I went back to look and see what you mean about the fingertips, but by the color of her face she looks perfect.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> On a completely unrelated to anything note.
> 
> Oh. My. Word.
> 
> ...





Mudflap said:


>



Can you imagine the look on a burglar's face when he crawls through a window at 2 am and sees one of those guys sitting calmly in the room, just watching, and maybe licking his chops?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 9, 2014)

P.S. 


I think the dog in the car is an African Boerboel. It's a breed used in South Africa to protect livestock from lions and such.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, we're just peachy. All sunshiny n'shit.
> ...




I almost feel guilty for admitting that we went all the way up to 64 degrees.  Went on a Harley ride today...it was cold when we started out...about 49 degrees, then it got colder as the sun decided to hide...and the wind decided to blow.  We went to a little town east of San Antonio, had BBQ for lunch, and by the time we were headed back, it was nice and warmer....great ride....did over 200 miles.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Hope this photo posts.  Sorry this too so long, BD. I could not get the link to work from photobucket.  My gran is almost 3 months old now.  She was born day before Thanksgiving.  She's my little rosebud!




So cute....thanks for posting it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2014)

How's everyone?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Yay free wi-fi!! And hopefully it's fast.
> ...




I tried posting from my cell phone, and it was such a pain...I kept hittiing the wrong letters, looked like a drunk had written it....so now, I just take a break if I can't have a keyboard.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Like me.....only I have more of the Texan drawl.......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...




Would that be a "cathead biscuit, maam?"


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

drifter said:


> How's everyone?




Hey Drifter.....are you doing your homework and staying up with your studies?  We missed ya for a couple of days......


----------



## House (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



33 degrees out here, but it feels _so_ much warmer than the negative temps I was dealing with in Nebraska.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > How's everyone?
> ...



Yes, I have a big test coming up in one of my classes this week. The class bores me so it has been harder to keep focused but I am doing well in my other classes, thanks for asking.

How has your weekend been going>?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 9, 2014)

Someone PM me...quick!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Truth!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

House said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > On a completely unrelated to anything note.
> ...



Isn't he just? HOOGE! And look at those hooves!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Hope this photo posts.  Sorry this too so long, BD. I could not get the link to work from photobucket.  My gran is almost 3 months old now.  She was born day before Thanksgiving.  She's my little rosebud!



Wow. What a beauty! And I gotta dig up a picture of Liv, because if memory serves, the resemblance is pretty noticeable.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Er, that's freezing weather, almost.  When we lived in NH, people tought 34 degrees was time to don their shorts and get a tan.....brrrrr....I guess it's all relative....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Naw, you guys deserve a break. It's ridiculous, southern states having the same weather as Minnesota.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Just great.  Mr Mertex and I went on a Harley ride this morning....it was cold to start with,  then got even colder, but by the time we were headed back, the sun came out and the temp rose, so it was a nice ride home.  There were about 10 bikes on that ride...had lunch in Luling, Texas - BBQ - pretty good.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2014)

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] sounds so fun !


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

drifter said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] sounds so fun !



Are you all done being sick now?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

drifter said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] sounds so fun !




It was indeed....thanks...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, I am slowly back on the mend. 
Whatever it was..... sucked.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

RANT!!!!

I still have not rented the room. So..I switched up the wording, told the inlaws to go in the room that is for rent and I will rent their bigger room for more money.

So..I get phone calls all day and the one I just got was a doozy.

Caller: Hi. I am calling about the room you have for rent.

Me: Yes?

Caller: Is it still available?

Me: Yes. At the moment. I am still contemplating on a few who have called and are interested (I say that to everyone cuz they think this is a first come first serve thing).

Caller: Well, I am calling for my son. He is obese. Likes his chocolate pudding too. He moved to colorado to be with friends and then had to move back because one friend "changed", and the other ate all his chocolate pudding!

Me:...silence. Mouth a big round O

Caller: Hello? Are you there?

Me: Um. Yes.

Caller: Oh. ok. Anyway, he suffers from insomnia. Do you know what insomnia is? Anyway, he doesn't sleep much. But he likes his chocolate pudding! And he is really REALLY good at taking the lint out of the dryer when he uses it.

Me: Ma'am, sorry, but I don't want drama. I wish you good luck though finding a place for your son.

I SHIT YOU NOT. This is exactly how that convo went.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh, Gracie, the perfect tenant!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll send him to you, k?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> RANT!!!!
> 
> I still have not rented the room. So..I switched up the wording, told the inlaws to go in the room that is for rent and I will rent their bigger room for more money.
> 
> ...



Oh, HE'S a keeper!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, I am slowly back on the mend.
> Whatever it was..... sucked.



Sorry you were ill. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> RANT!!!!
> 
> I still have not rented the room. So..I switched up the wording, told the inlaws to go in the room that is for rent and I will rent their bigger room for more money.
> 
> ...



Yeah well, I'm sure they'll find a place for their obese son where he can eat chocolate pudding to his hearts content but that wouldn't be living in a place in my house either. Good grief sounds way too weird.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am slowly back on the mend.
> ...



*"Cold enough for ya!?"*

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;running;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



LOL

Holy crap!! I am sooooooooo sick of it. I heard someone say on the radio that it's the worst winter we've had in 20 years. 

I've been using my UV light cuz I get blah this time of year.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> RANT!!!!
> 
> I still have not rented the room. So..I switched up the wording, told the inlaws to go in the room that is for rent and I will rent their bigger room for more money.
> 
> ...



I think there's a whole subculture out there that gets off on prank calls to room listings.

I was doing the same thing a few years ago, got this call:

Guy calls up, wants to know if the room is still available, I say yes.  He says he works in Alaska and wants to set his wife up with a place.  Okay.  He starts going on and on about how he's away all the time.  Okay.  Then he says just one thing, she's afraid of thunderstorms and might want you to hold her.  Then he starts talking about what she looks like, promising "I think you'll like the package".

I still don't know what kind of reaction he was expecting.  Didn't say a word about chocolate pudding though.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Good plan. Now if only it gave off heat, and you could strap it to your butt.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

This was no prank. She was quite serious and sounded my age, and even said where she lived (few blocks away).

One guy came to see the room...almost 70...and he had a scowl on his face so prominent, he looked like an upside down smiley. Couldn't get a smile out of him for anything and we all 4 tried. Soon as he left...I looked at the others and said NO. They all nodded.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This was no prank. She was quite serious and sounded my age, and even said where she lived (few blocks away).
> 
> One guy came to see the room...almost 70...and he had a scowl on his face so prominent, he looked like an upside down smiley. Couldn't get a smile out of him for anything and we all 4 tried. Soon as he left...I looked at the others and said NO. They all nodded.



I am a really good tenant. I cherish my solitude, I pay on time every time, I don't make waves (much less demands), and I am a ray of sunshine when I am out in the house.

/injured patting self on back with both hands

The last house I was in before I moved back in with my sister, I was supposed to be there 4-6 months. Two point five years later, I gave notice so I could help ease my sister's budget. 

So far, I've been lucky. I wouldn't want to live somewhere that people are just ... dicks.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

*QOD, 2/9/2014: Have you ever had stitches?*

Yes, for surgical reasons - not an injury.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *QOD, 2/9/2014: Have you ever had stitches?*
> 
> Yes, for surgical reasons - not an injury.



Yes-c-section. That's the one and only time-so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *QOD, 2/9/2014: Have you ever had stitches?*
> ...



Two for me, post-birth and hysto.

I feel for moms of kids that are all skateboarding while hanging upside down from the chandelier, y'know? I don't do well with injured offspring. I was in the room when my daughter had her first two, and she was in so much pain (from her hips, strangely enough, not the actual delivery) that I went in the bathroom, stuck my head between my knees, and shed a few tears.

My sister teased me because she was in with her daughter-in-law. Well, I'm sorry but that is different. If she'd seen her son in that kind of pain, at some point her nerves would've gone into overload knowing there was nothing she could do to make it easier for him.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 9, 2014)

hi everybody!!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

I ain't saying where all mine are. Too many. And a SHITLOAD in my back from all the knives.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> hi everybody!!!



Hey, Dot! Welcome aboard.

Ever had stitches? It's the question of the day.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I ain't saying where all mine are. Too many. And a SHITLOAD in my back from all the knives.



Understandable.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 9, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> hi everybody!!!



Hey.  How are ya?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracie Gold did a beautiful figure skate run.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

I liked her outfit too. Not too gaudy.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Found out I can use adblock to block threads I don't want to see. Good stuff!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not sure about this new "team" combo of skaters per country, this go round. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Found out I can use adblock to block threads I don't want to see. Good stuff!




I have adblock. How did you do it?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have adblock also. I can block images, ads, but I've never seen how it can be done with threads?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

Japan's gal did great too, but she didn't bother with doing triples cuz there is no way they can get a medal with the "team" thing. So why bother to do harder stuff when the medal is non existant? Pretty sure this team thing sucks.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have adblock also. I can block images, ads, but I've never seen how it can be done with threads?



Right click on the thread in question, drop down to AdBlock, choose block ad (even if a thread isn't an ad, a slider will appear.) You only want to move it maybe 20% to the right. You'll get a warning if you go too far.

You'll still see the name of the last person who posted, the post count etc - but the name of the thread will be erased.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

Did anyone put two and two together about the little 15 year old russian skater in her red outfit skating to Schindlers List song? Remember the little girl in the movie? All black and white exept for the red jacket during the march out of the ghetto and on to the concentration camps?

She did a great job in that skate dance.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 9, 2014)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi noomi


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 9, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Afternoon everyone!



Evening! Going on midnight here.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2014)

Almost 10 here. And I still have Uncharted game to finish up, then put in the movie The Family with Robert DeNiro.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Almost 10 here. And I still have Uncharted game to finish up, then put in the movie The Family with Robert DeNiro.



Fun night! I did my requisite paperwork, and am playing my game while I wait for the phone to ring. Lunch in twenty minutes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2014)

Good morning, Stoopers!

Wishing you all a great start into your week!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Stoopers!
> 
> Wishing you all a great start into your week!



Good evening!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2014)

Finally finished watching all 3 Unchartered games. I had to leave RadBrad for awhile...he is in too much with zombie games and I am burned out on zombie ANYTHING. I mean..enough of the zombie games, tv shows, movies. Talk about overkill (pun not intended).

Too late now to watch The Family so I will watch that tomorrow when I get up.

Fixing to head to bed in a few.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Finally finished watching all 3 Unchartered games. I had to leave RadBrad for awhile...he is in too much with zombie games and I am burned out on zombie ANYTHING. I mean..enough of the zombie games, tv shows, movies. Talk about overkill (pun not intended).
> 
> Too late now to watch The Family so I will watch that tomorrow when I get up.
> 
> Fixing to head to bed in a few.



Oh, I know. I can only read or view the same genre for so long, and then I'm just - done.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm done with vampires and werewolves too. Especially vampires. They aren't all vampy any more. That Twilight thing just ruined them all.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2014)

And with that said...night night!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm done with vampires and werewolves too. Especially vampires. They aren't all vampy any more. That Twilight thing just ruined them all.



Yeah, I don't get the Twilight vampires.

I mostly read urban fantasy.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> RANT!!!!
> 
> I still have not rented the room. So..I switched up the wording, told the inlaws to go in the room that is for rent and I will rent their bigger room for more money.
> 
> ...



On the positive side at they were being honest and up front. Imagine if you had rented it out only to discover the insomniac chocoholic playing his Xbox all night long!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *QOD, 2/9/2014: Have you ever had stitches?*
> 
> Yes, for surgical reasons - not an injury.



Yes, for both injuries and surgeries.

Probably the oddest was my 4th of July Snow Shovel ER episode.

We had guests coming over for a BBQ so I went to get the rake from the garage to clear up the patio before setting up the chairs and tables. As I reached up to take the rake down it dislodged the snow shovel next to it. This was one of those old rusty black metal ones and the back edge caught the top of my left wrist. 

So there I am in the ER which is practically deserted because I am way ahead of the holiday rush and the doctor asks me how I managed to tear open the back of my wrist like this. So after I explain he agrees that this is his first snow shovel injury on the 4th of July. 

Best thing was that I didn't have to do any more work that day. Everyone just took over and served the drinks and did the BBQ and I was able to sit back and just enjoy the day. 

FYI I always remove my own stitches. I learned how to do that in the army and so I just do it myself if I can reach.

Next time I will tell you all about how making a peanut butter sandwich ended up with me needing 5 stitches and no, there was no broken glass involved!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2014)

Stiches?  Yup.  Wounds, surgeries, cuts, the normal stuff.

And . . . good morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *QOD, 2/9/2014: Have you ever had stitches?*
> ...




Well, aren't you a creative soul!!  Here, let me get my recording device out....  I need cool stuff for a new novel.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stiches?  Yup.  Wounds, surgeries, cuts, the normal stuff.
> 
> And . . . good morning.




Good morning, Jake!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning, Stats.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > hi everybody!!!
> ...



I had stitches on my right thumb, my left index finger (inside and outside) and my philtrum.  Two of them came together in a long story, too long for right now.  Or you could just make up your own like some political threads do.  Could be an interesting game-- "I had stitches on my ____ -- how'd I get them?"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning, drifter.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Stitches?

Bottom of my chin when I was four
Tip of my finger when I was eleven
Back of my head when I was 51


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Stitches?
> 
> Bottom of my chin when I was four
> Tip of my finger when I was eleven
> Back of my head when I was 51



I had stitches on the back of my head and my forehead by the time I was 4. Both came from wearing a pot as a "helmet" when I was riding my tricycle.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 10, 2014)

stitches? preventative surgery and oral surgery


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Stitches?
> 
> Bottom of my chin when I was four
> Tip of my finger when I was eleven
> Back of my head when I was 51



So you went forty years - and then what?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> stitches? preventative surgery and oral surgery



Oh yes! I totally forgot wisdom teeth extraction.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Stitches and an 18 inch scar inside my left leg from a gunshot wound.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Military or civilian? Upper or lower leg?

We'd like to know a little bit about you for our files.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2014)

Scar comparing in Jaws.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



"We'd like to help you learn to help yourself..."

I can beat that.

Two of my stitch experiences came when I was sitting in the driver's seat of a black '49 Plymouth waiting for a parking space when this biker-looking dude walked up, looking like he needed help or was about to ask me something.  Soon as I lowered my window he hit me across the face with what doctors later surmised must have been one of those quart-size beer bottles they used to sell at the time.  I never saw it coming.  He yelled "get the fuck out of that car! You motherfucker!" Suddenly I had blood splashing in my lap, so I just put the car in gear and aimed at the road (it's lucky no one was coming, but with a '49 Plymouth they would have just bounced off).  My glasses were knocked off so I couldn't see much, just aimed in a general direction.

I made it home to my apartment where Arnie was.  Arnie was a friend of a friend staying at my place and when he saw me covered in blood from the nose down, he went into action.  Arnie had been a medic in Vietnam, and got the bleeding under control, then put me back in the '49 Plymouth and drove me to the hospital, where I spent the rest of the night getting stitched back together.

Apparently I had my left hand in front of my face because some of the stitching was required first to stitch a tendon back together under the knuckle, and then to close the knuckle up.  The finger, secondary as it seemed at the time, took some five months to heal, having been put in a splint and a sling.  To this day I can't straighten the finger fully, but I do have enough motion to use it for things like fretting a guitar.

The other stitches were on my face where the impact was, which had swollen up to the size of a grapefruit-- a cut from my nose down to my lip.  Luckily that scar doesn't show today (and I have a mustache on it anyway) but the nerve damage to the middle branch of facial nerves never healed and to this day I have either numb spots on that side of my face, or spots where I feel sensation in a different spot, and sometimes hypersensitivity to very hot or cold foods or liquids, which has prompted me to eat on the left side of my mouth.

While the ER were doing all this, Arnie hitched a ride home and left the car, because for whatever reason he was a fugitive from the law.  But I'll never forget what he did for me that night, and I have a certain understanding for what the PTB call "criminals".

So ...... beat that.  

Oh, then there was the car -- a '49 Plymouth, black, with blood splattered all over the dash.  Looked like a Hollywood prop.  And it wasn't my car.  Somebody cleaned it up.  Probably LBJ.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hon, you were in the military. You know the line "if I told ya I'd have to kill ya." 
Seriously, it was inside my left leg about 3 inches above the knee. It was a through and through wound but it went through the main artery. I went into shock from loss of blood. They took pieces of veins from my right leg to patch the artery together. Doc said if it didn't work he was going to take my leg. It collapsed. Thank God he tried again and it worked. But they sliced through nerves and everything when they opened me up. I don't have feeling from my knee down but other than that I can perform normally.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



OMG!! You show off! I can't even top that with 43 hours of labor! Mother Fletcher!

And I bet you never found out what the dude's problem was, either.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2014)

Does having to stitch up a teddy-bear for a 7-year old crying girl count?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



But did you just tell me?! And now you have to kill me?!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Ewwww, I bet that hurt.  I once was washing a water glass, stuck my hand into it to scrub it (didn't have a dishwasher back then) - the damn thing broke and somehow the glass cut my middle finger to the bone....it freaked my husband out...took me to the ER and they were able to sew all around it, you can't even see the scar anymore.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Nope. I didn't tell you what I was doing but just in case:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...





I think that's my great, great, great, great grandfather!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I love Achmed!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, g'night, folks, I am totally bushed. It was a very, very long day. We see each other tomorrow. Have fun!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Night Stat!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 10, 2014)

I was such a street kid but I never had stitches or broken bones.  I had stitches for surgery when I was older but that's about it.  The war wounds are way more exciting and that carjacking, Pogo, get OUT!  

Good grief.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You lucked out! That's my dad's big claim to fame: Never leave a scar.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I was such a street kid but I never had stitches or broken bones.  I had stitches for surgery when I was older but that's about it.  The war wounds are way more exciting and that carjacking, Pogo, get OUT!
> 
> Good grief.



It wasn't a carjacking.. there was a bar nearby and just before this guy had been doing something with a couple of guys at the door of that bar, I couldn't tell what.  Looked like they were clowning.  I suspect he came over in his drunken stupor thinking I was one of them or something.

I've often thought, if I had to do it over I would have done a couple of extra gearshifts so as to run him over with that '49 Plymouth before I left the lot.  But all I could think about was survival.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I dunno, 43 hours is a lot of time to do anything...

I guess my story had more interesting characters though


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done with vampires and werewolves too. Especially vampires. They aren't all vampy any more. That Twilight thing just ruined them all.
> ...


Got 10 pages into the first book...They are terribly written.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2014)

Sometimes I just feel like this.......and where did everybody go???


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sometimes I just feel like this.......and where did everybody go???



Or wtf is the meaning of life?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I just feel like this.......and where did everybody go???
> ...




Yeah.....everything is always upside down....


----------



## House (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Got through most of orientation today and just picked out my truck... 2014 Freightliner Cascadia Evolution.

 It's no Volvo 780, but it's still a great truck.  Looking forward to finishing up the paperwork and getting her on the road.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2014)

Dayum, house. THAT is a TRUCK! What color is it?


----------



## House (Feb 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dayum, house. THAT is a TRUCK! What color is it?



Looks kinda like this...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2014)

That is a NICE looking truck!! I wanna see the cab on the inside. You know...your man cave.


----------



## House (Feb 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> That is a NICE looking truck!! I wanna see the cab on the inside. You know...your man cave.



I'll post some pics after I take delivery.  I'm getting a deer catcher installed (bumper guard).  I learned my lesson after turning Bambi into roadkill in my Volvo.  It ruined my pretty chrome bumper.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, House!  Way to go.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok...I found how I want to decorate the cab section. Just imagine this in mini size.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2014)

Random found image ahead:


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Random found image ahead:



Those damn things are coming back.  I hates them!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Random found image ahead:
> ...




Kitty cat seems to be mesmerized by it!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That picture is deceiving....Kitty cat is about to drop kick that sucker!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




No, look, he's already figured out where the white blocks go......he's genius.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 10, 2014)

You can learn how to beat those online.  Kids can do it in like 10 seconds.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> You can learn how to beat those online.  Kids can do it in like 10 seconds.




I could do it...not 10 seconds, though....some time long ago.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2014)

I hear we're supposed to get another cold front......starting tonight....arghhhhhh!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You can learn how to beat those online.  Kids can do it in like 10 seconds.
> ...



I did it a long time ago and just left it that way.  I never took it apart again.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm gonna have to say goodnight, folks.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Catnip inside?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Secret code to all that controls the computer that controls the entire world inside!!

And, oh, yeah, catnip too!!!



Good morning, Stoopers of the world!!! Rise and shine and I hope you all have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

The stoop is now 9 days old and this is likely going to be posting number 1063.

1063 / 11 = 96.63 posts per day

96.63 * 365 = 35,272 per year, at this rate.

But I bet the stoop is about to pick up steam....  is turning into one of the nicest, friendliest spots in all of USMB, thanks to [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]s's idea and [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]'s changes in the forum.

Cool, very cool.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

No more numbers!  Thanks, but we don't need to be singing our own praises. I do have to say though, I am VERY grateful to CK for opening the lounge. 

He's a good egg.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> No more numbers!  Thanks, but we don't need to be singing our own praises. I do have to say though, I am VERY grateful to CK for opening the lounge.
> 
> He's a good egg.





Alrighty!  I promise to only do it once a year, now....


Sir Statalot can only stay away from numbers for so long....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > No more numbers!  Thanks, but we don't need to be singing our own praises. I do have to say though, I am VERY grateful to CK for opening the lounge.
> ...



Not if Sir Statalot is too busy to count!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Here Stat, there Stat, everywhere a Stat Stat,
old McDonald had a farm... 


:rofl.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

*Question of the Day, February 11 2014:

What is your biggest pet peeve?*

Mine is inanimate objects that fight back. Biggest tantrum I ever had was when I got in an altercation with a closet door that refused to allow itself to be hanged.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Talk about adorable!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw3bK_zFGoc]Dawn the Fox wags her tail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 11, 2014)

House said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That is a NICE looking truck!! I wanna see the cab on the inside. You know...your man cave.
> ...



There is something better than that, House.  There is a small fixture you can buy that fits on the hood and when your truck is moving the wind sounds through it and acts as an alarm deer can hear.  They will avoid it.   You won't be able to hear it but they can.  I wish I could think of what it is called - I'll try to find out for you.  - Jeri


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Of course I immediately googled, it sounds brilliant but apparently may not work as intended. 

Deer horn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> The stoop is now 9 days old and this is likely going to be posting number 1063.
> 
> 1063 / 11 = 96.63 posts per day
> 
> ...



I like it!  It's one of the friendliest threads I've seen, Stat.  Congrats to BD.  Congrats to Cereal Killer for coming up with the idea for USMB Lounge.  It's a great forum and has taken off like a house of fire!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Of course I immediately googled, it sounds brilliant but apparently may not work as intended.
> 
> Deer horn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Here's the story, BD.  I met an elderly couple who owned a cadillac in mint condition and had that horn attached to their hood.  Their car was at least 15 years old and had never been wrecked - the car was immaculate.  I asked the elderly man about the fixture on his hood and he told me that horn has saved his car from accidents with deer for the past 15 years. He claims he never once had a deer step out in front of his car with that gadget attached to the hood!  I found that to be amazing because in Georgia we've got alot of deer.  The link said not all deer whistles work which means that some do.  It is such an inexpensive item, it is worth giving it a try.  imo.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I immediately googled, it sounds brilliant but apparently may not work as intended.
> ...



That is good news! And as long as it's not cost-prohibitive; why not.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Living-Products-LLC-0001-Save-A-Deer/dp/B003XNGLJU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1]Save-A-Deer Whistle : Amazon.com : Automotive[/ame]


You can buy them from Amazon for $5.95 plus shipping.  In your local hardware store they are probably 2 or 3 dollars.  You can see by the picture it is just a little plastic gadget that fits onto your grill.  The one I saw was glued to the hood.  A tiny horn.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Save-A-Deer Whistle : Amazon.com : Automotive
> 
> 
> You can buy them from Amazon for $5.95 plus shipping.  In your local hardware store they are probably 2 or 3 dollars.  You can see by the picture it is just a little plastic gadget that fits onto your grill.  The one I saw was glued to the hood.  A tiny horn.



Lots of good reviews! A couple of bad ones, but I can't help wondering if they got some debris in their whistles.


----------



## House (Feb 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm aware of those scams.  2nd deer I hit, two were under my bumper (one on each side).

I'll stick with solid steel.


----------



## Connery (Feb 11, 2014)

Good morning all! Just hanging out on the front porch swing.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 11, 2014)

House said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got through most of orientation today and just picked out my truck... 2014 Freightliner Cascadia Evolution.
> 
> It's no Volvo 780, but it's still a great truck.  Looking forward to finishing up the paperwork and getting her on the road.








Congrats man!! When I was a little kid I wanted to be a truck driver. I loved trucks, still do.



Good luck brother and enjoy!


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 11, 2014)

I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums



Well, it was either the porch or the bomb shelter ... 

Whatcha got planned today, mister?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes. This is the kind of week I'm having.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums




Me likes new thread title.


Cool. And it's not just for humans!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 11, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Good morning, Jake!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Just breaking: Shirley Temple has died.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/339712-shirley-temple-has-died.html#post8604184


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Shirley Temple Dead at 85 - ABC News


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning, Stats and Wolfsister.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

What happened.....I went to bed last night at the stoop, and this morning I wake up swinging......HELP....Where Am I?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all! Just hanging out on the front porch swing.




*Great idea.* Here's a Shirley Temple for you to sip on, in memory of the passing of a lovely lady, fine young actress and wonderful US ambassador:








Kind of sweet, but you won't get loaded while yer on duty today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> What happened.....I went to bed last night at the stoop, and this morning I wake up swinging......HELP....Where Am I?




Why, it's the swinging Countess Mertex of Texalucca!!!!


boop remodeled whilst you were sleeping... she did a good job, too!


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 11, 2014)

*Protect your spirit from contamination, limit your time with negative people ~Thema Davis*

Words I've always lived by.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 11, 2014)

Who picked out the carpeting?


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Who picked out the carpeting?



we were waiting for you. We couldn't decide. I said wood floors but got overruled


----------



## Coyote (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Who picked out the carpeting?
> ...



Well....while I admire the cost-saving attitude...I think that the orange shag is a bit...much... dontcha think?

However, it will hide a multitude of sins


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums



Aren't you supposed to be keeping the madness in check? 



Just kidding, it is a thankless task so consider yourself thanked...

...along with all the other mods and admins!

In fact I think we need a mod/admin appreciation day!

How does Feb 29th sound?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What sins? 

And stop bogarting that doobie while you are whining about the orange shag!


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums
> ...


I've invested in some Drones. Look out your window....oh man I just got a great pic of you looking out  

Wait! Don't close your curtains I was kidding!! 

February 29th works for me, it's a week long celebration right?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Who picked out the carpeting?




When in doubt, blame me.

Statilicious is the designated whipping boy for this week, but next week is Pogo's shift...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





and how we love to sin...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Yup, plus the pizza is free courtesy of the Coffee Shoppe and the Tavern lets you drink on the house.

The floor show is the CanCan starring [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION], [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION], [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION], [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] and [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums
> ...




Calendar says that Feb 29th only collides with the Festival of the five golden chalices of Arishtunie on Betazed Prime, otherwise, it's cool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





My goodness, we have limber women here in USMB!!!  Yoohoo!!!  Why, I didn't even realize that they were wearing red plumes on their heads the first 75 times that I look at that excellent USMB family photo.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> *Protect your spirit from contamination, limit your time with negative people ~Thema Davis*
> 
> Words I've always lived by.




I'm going to do that.....thanks.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Who picked out the carpeting?




That's not carpeting.....it's tile....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Who are the other two?  Derideo_Te and Statistkihengst? ....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

The weather is so awful today.....I had to go to my "implant" consultation (not breasts, in case you were getting excited), and it was drizzling and cold....wish I had stayed in bed...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



The legs are not muscular enough....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



The second from the left looks like he could be a guy.....legs, too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

chuckle, chuckle...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Now I have to wonder when it was that Mertex became an expert on guys legs in frilly skirts, stockings and high heels! 

Must have been when she was having that dalliance with [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 11, 2014)

The second from the left definitely isn't me!  I'm a female with a male s/n.  Not to confuse anyone.  lol..


----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums
> ...



You're welcome.

/Unsubscribed.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 11, 2014)

Kind of a sexy outdoor space.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 11, 2014)

Florida style.





​


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 11, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a sexy outdoor space.
> ...



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> *Protect your spirit from contamination, limit your time with negative people ~Thema Davis*
> 
> Words I've always lived by.



Agreed. It's too much of an upward slog, trying to regain equilibrium after spending some time with the dementors. 



> "Dementors are among the foulest creatures that walk this earth. They infest the darkest, filthiest places, they glory in decay and despair, they drain peace, hope, and happiness out of the air around them... Get too near a Dementor and every good feeling, every happy memory will be sucked out of you. If it can, the Dementor will feed on you long enough to reduce you to something like itself...soulless and evil. You will be left with nothing but the worst experiences of your life."



_Remus Lupin to Harry Potter_


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Who picked out the carpeting?



If you like it, that was me. If not, it was either Mertex or Stat. Possibly DT. I don't wanna name names. >.>


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Who picked out the carpeting?
> ...



I was sleeping, or I would have seconded. Carpeting is SO bad for you!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Is that the same week that banishments will occur if anybody spills beer in the speakers?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I checked that entire row of legs.

I must be on curtain duty.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> The weather is so awful today.....I had to go to my "implant" consultation (not breasts, in case you were getting excited), and it was drizzling and cold....wish I had stayed in bed...



Yeah, I know. Ya reach a certain age (not sure you're there yet) and when you get cold, a chill is generally involved that seemingly goes to the bone, and takes a bit to get over.

And by a bit, I mean a hot toddy, shower, and comforter cuddling time, if not an actual warm body.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Second from right.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Actually, The Front Porch Swing is a board I attended many years ago at a forum system in another land. You suggested The Patio.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Not my sins - I'm housebroken dude 

So....


no one will see the cheeto dust


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Couldn't be me. My heels are in the shop.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



And I don't do heels, so there ya have it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Work just scared the daylights out of me. "We want a picture of you smiling, at your work station." 

"Erm, no? Trust me. You really don't." 

Next email, "Due to widespread panic in the streets, I am here to inform you said picture is not mandatory."


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yeah, sometimes he wore frilly skirts......he was a hoot....still is....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Kind of a sexy outdoor space.




Wow.....that looks relaxing.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Who picked out the carpeting?
> ...




I wasn't even notified.......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




How quickly you forget.......


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a sexy outdoor space.
> ...



I could see myself settling in with a book and a glass of ice tea.  It looks breezy.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I don't know about the book.....looks good to take a long nap....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

That's why I like this one;


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> That's why I like this one;




Yeah.....that's the idea....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I like this one;
> ...



If that was in a cabin on a lake? I would be in absolute heaven.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That would be nice....by the lake, with a breeze and quiet all around........I could go for that.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That's what my mom used to do, every September. She'd go to the cabin and stay for a month. No other people, just her enjoying the quiet on the lake.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.



Here. Do you have any Rasberry Tea? Lol.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...



Of course!! Hot or cold?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



A hot cup now, and a cold one to go....lol


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You got it, babe.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

I am SO proud of myself. Just set up the wifi printer AND my computer to use it, without hardly having to bother with directions.

I swear I was a man in a previous life. >.>


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The nap idea just doesn't resonate with me.  I would use that space to relax, think, work things out in my head.  I never take naps and I can't see myself sleeping overnight there.  

In my mind, it was just a space for me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning, Stooper-Swingers of the world!!!!

Rise and shine, welcome to Hump-Day!!!


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I am SO proud of myself. Just set up the wifi printer AND my computer to use it, without hardly having to bother with directions.
> 
> I swear I was a man in a previous life. >.>



Do not fool yourself that all men are any different.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I am SO proud of myself. Just set up the wifi printer AND my computer to use it, without hardly having to bother with directions.
> ...



I'm sorry - I'm fooling myself on what?

I'm sure there's a fair number of women such as myself who get cranky if we have to refer to the directions.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I can appreciate a well kept carpet... as long as it matches the drapes!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



/blush


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



It's a dyeing art...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I am SO proud of myself. Just set up the wifi printer AND my computer to use it, without hardly having to bother with directions.
> 
> I swear I was a man in a previous life. >.>



Well come over and do mine, 'cuz I got a screen saying it would set itself up "in a moment".  That was two weeks ago.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Stooper-Swingers of the world!!!!
> 
> Rise and shine, welcome to Hump-Day!!!



oboyoboyoboy!  

Oh wait.... you mean Wednesday?

Pfft.  I'm goin' back ta bed.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I am SO proud of myself. Just set up the wifi printer AND my computer to use it, without hardly having to bother with directions.
> ...



I'm so productive, I thrill myself. Getting the printer set up was one thing. Getting the scanner recognized was another. So I did THAT, then I called the ER I was seen at, medical records. Oh, silly me. They don't do FMLA paperwork. Call your primary. Got somebody there - oops. Wrong clinic. Called the other. Yes, they can help me but not since I haven't been seen since June. Well - I was in the ER Jan 30th, and THEY just got done telling me that my ER info would have been sent to my primary to handle.

Doncha just love red tape? 

But the good news is, she gave me her email address, I sent over my scanned documents, and HOPEFULLY, I will get my FMLA handled before the Monday deadline.

/whew


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I meant do not fool yourself that all men are good at doing such tasks.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



What always gets my eternal respect is a product that's designed well enough that RTFMing is unnecessary.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Ah, okay. Well, as I stated the other day, worst tantrum I ever had was when I got in a fight with a sliding closet door that refused to allow me to hang it. Literally pounding on the bedroom floor with a hammer, screaming frustration.

THAT was attractive, I'm sure.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah well I finally figured out my WiFi. I've had a modem with WiFi for awhile but never used it. We have a PS3 in the house that you are supposed to use it with and I just recently got a smart phone you need to use it with. Finally, got it set up. I had no clue. It was embarrassing how little I knew. I was forgetting to go online and put a password in. I was just frustrated I had no WiFi icon on my computer. I really need to get with the times. My daughter already knows more about how to use my cell phone than I do. LOL


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



It's workin' for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, you were right -- you're a reincarneted testosterone carrier.  Or as Ed Asner might say, "you've got spunk".


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



I come from a family of feisty.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

Blessed be, I have done all my duties, and can FINALLY get some sleep!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usfiAsWR4qU]Händel Messiah - Hallelujah Chorus - YouTube[/ame]

Night, all! See you on the flip side.

@statistikhengst? I feel this version sucks. Not enough life and joy in it. Any recommendations?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums
> ...





Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah well I finally figured out my WiFi. I've had a modem with WiFi for awhile but never used it. We have a PS3 in the house that you are supposed to use it with and I just recently got a smart phone you need to use it with. Finally, got it set up. I had no clue. It was embarrassing how little I knew. I was forgetting to go online and put a password in. I was just frustrated I had no WiFi icon on my computer. I really need to get with the times. My daughter already knows more about how to use my cell phone than I do. LOL



I am on the downside of the technology curve. Once upon a time I was on the bleeding edge and I have the scars to prove it too. Nowadays I don't have the time to stay current so I stick to what I need to know. If there is something new that I don't know I ask my daughter since she is now reaching the point where I used to be. Passing the torch to the next generation.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 12, 2014)

Have an incredibly awesome day peeps!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Blessed be, I have done all my duties, and can FINALLY get some sleep!!!
> 
> Händel Messiah - Hallelujah Chorus - YouTube
> 
> ...





A little more pep in this version, but not as clean as the English consort series:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76RrdwElnTU]Handel - Messiah - Hallelujah Chorus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




If my hub decides to put something together....I usually go outside so I don't have to hear him calling the object bad names.......


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Today I have to cram for a big test tomorrow. I don't know why this class should be so frustrating it's an Elective but I found out to late (can't drop it now) that it bores me.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Have an incredibly awesome day peeps!!




You too.....and have another glass of ice tea while you're at it....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

drifter said:


> Today I have to cram for a big test tomorrow. I don't know why this class should be so frustrating it's an Elective but I found out to late (can't drop it now) that it bores me.



Oh, that's not good. How long are you trapped?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

drifter said:


> Today I have to cram for a big test tomorrow. I don't know why this class should be so frustrating it's an Elective but I found out to late (can't drop it now) that it bores me.




I hope you do well.  Study hard and then don't think about it....and get a good night's rest...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Today I have to cram for a big test tomorrow. I don't know why this class should be so frustrating it's an Elective but I found out to late (can't drop it now) that it bores me.
> ...



The semester ends at the end of April.

I thought I would like it because it is studying religion, but it bores me.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm so behind on everything.....I spend too much time here and there.....but, just checking in and hoping everyone is doing okay.....


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2014)

just hanging out I see


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> just hanging out I see




Yeah, by a thread......


----------



## Cajun (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks for the invite, miss boop, m'am. 

seems like a lot of people are busy hanging on by threads.

moi aussi. seems like the word got out that i am somewhat fluent in military bureaucratese and this kid asked me to help him fill out a form for a compassionate reassignment to help his sick father. even after all these years, my eyes glaze over reading those things. man, they have a twenty plus page form to ask a simple question. the sad part is is that a lot of enlisted rookies who have problems won't fill out these forms because they can't get to the question.

but on the lighter hand, you have me thinking in malaprops with your "jellyspoons" so i will clear my head and hammer out an address hopefully susceptable to the military bureaucrazy. don't wanna leave that kid up the creek without a pickle.


----------



## April (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok party's here. Now what? 

Wait........strike that no can do dat now. Spent the entire first half of the day in the hospital stuck to a bunch of heart monitoring crap and am to take it easy ...what kind of tea can I have for that?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ok party's here. Now what?
> 
> Wait........strike that no can do dat now. Spent the entire first half of the day in the hospital stuck to a bunch of heart monitoring crap and am to take it easy ...what kind of tea can I have for that?



Rooibos!








> Rooibos is becoming more popular in Western countries, particularly among health-conscious consumers, due to its high level of antioxidants such as aspalathin[2] and nothofagin, its lack of caffeine, and its low tannin levels compared to fully oxidized black tea or unoxidized green tea leaves.[3] Rooibos also contains a number of phenolic compounds, including flavanols, flavones, flavanones, and dihydrochalcones.[4]
> Rooibos is purported to assist with nervous tension, allergies and digestive problems.[5] Rooibos tea has been shown to inhibit in vitro activity of xanthine oxidase, but an in vivo study has not been conducted. Xanthine oxidase (XO) plays a role in conversion of purine to uric acid in humans and reducing the activity of XO could limit uric acid production, which would aid in treatment of gout. In in vitro tests only, for the specific concentration tested, the infusion was shown to be less than half as effective as allopurinol, which is the drug typically prescribed to inhibit XO activity in treating gout.[6]
> Two flavonoids found in rooibos, quercetin and luteolin, have been known to have cancer fighting qualities.[7] Rooibos does not contain the antioxidant Epigallocatechin-3-gallate (EGCG) found in tea.[8]
> Traditional medicinal uses of rooibos in South Africa include alleviating infantile colic, allergies, asthma and dermatological problems.[9]
> ...


----------



## April (Feb 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Ok party's here. Now what?
> ...


Ok...I'll try it...be a dear and brew me a cup?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



My pleasure!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey, folks, the day turned out to be a light rainy one with a warmup in the afternoon.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm so behind on everything.....I spend too much time here and there.....but, just checking in and hoping everyone is doing okay.....




Always happy when you are here.

Little Princess Statalina had her 7th birthday yesterday and she and I celebrated today. She really wanted two Barbies (check) and a loom (check) and a Dino set (check), one where you chisel the bones out of "stone" and then assemble your very own dinosaur skeleton. So, for about 2 hours, she sat there patiently, with safety goggles on, chiseling very carefully. So sweet. She also got super duper secret disappearing inkpens from me and so she then wrote something onto a piece of paper and snuck into papa's room and slid the paper under my sheet. Turning up the sheets for the night, I see this little piece of paper and know from the instructions that applying heat from below (like, placing the sheet of paper over a toaster for a couple of minutes) will cause the text to appear:

"Papa, ich hab Dich lieb"
(Papa, I love you).

Melt. Tears of joy. Wow.

We didn't do cake yet, because the official party is Sunday a week from now. Lots of her little friends are sick right now and so her mother and I, we decided to delay the party a week. She is getting a bowling party. In Germany, it is custom to invite a number of guests that is one year less than your age. So, including my little one, there will be 7 little girls bowling strikes in about 10 days.... !!!


Ahhh, life is good.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hey, folks, the day turned out to be a light rainy one with a warmup in the afternoon.



We are expected to get anywhere between 6-14 inches of snow, starting at 1 AM Thursday. I think I'll stay at home and enjoy the scene from inside tomorrow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah well I finally figured out my WiFi. I've had a modem with WiFi for awhile but never used it. We have a PS3 in the house that you are supposed to use it with and I just recently got a smart phone you need to use it with. Finally, got it set up. I had no clue. It was embarrassing how little I knew. I was forgetting to go online and put a password in. I was just frustrated I had no WiFi icon on my computer. I really need to get with the times. My daughter already knows more about how to use my cell phone than I do. LOL




@Wolfsister77 check this out!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBXZWB_dNsw]14-Year-Old Prodigy Programmer Dreams In Code - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah well I finally figured out my WiFi. I've had a modem with WiFi for awhile but never used it. We have a PS3 in the house that you are supposed to use it with and I just recently got a smart phone you need to use it with. Finally, got it set up. I had no clue. It was embarrassing how little I knew. I was forgetting to go online and put a password in. I was just frustrated I had no WiFi icon on my computer. I really need to get with the times. My daughter already knows more about how to use my cell phone than I do. LOL
> ...



Wow, Now that's a smart kid and very driven. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ok party's here. Now what?
> 
> Wait........strike that no can do dat now. Spent the entire first half of the day in the hospital stuck to a bunch of heart monitoring crap and am to take it easy ...what kind of tea can I have for that?



try chamomile or passion flower.  Either will relax you and you don't need to add anything to it.  Also epsom salts in a hot bath would be the place to relax while you are drinking it.  Rest well, AngelsNDemons.  I hope you feel well soon.  - Jeri


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ok party's here. Now what?
> 
> Wait........strike that no can do dat now. Spent the entire first half of the day in the hospital stuck to a bunch of heart monitoring crap and am to take it easy ...what kind of tea can I have for that?





Mi Sh'Berach, AngelsNDemons!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxAw8Z-3qOc]Mi Shebeiriach - Debbie Friedman - YouTube[/ame]


Get well!


----------



## April (Feb 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Ok party's here. Now what?
> ...



Thank you stat...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

Cajun said:


> thanks for the invite, miss boop, m'am.
> 
> seems like a lot of people are busy hanging on by threads.
> 
> ...



Surely not without a pickle! Nobody could be THAT cruel!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ok party's here. Now what?
> 
> Wait........strike that no can do dat now. Spent the entire first half of the day in the hospital stuck to a bunch of heart monitoring crap and am to take it easy ...what kind of tea can I have for that?



/flying tackle hug

Oops, where are my manners. Chammomile would be my guess. If I could spell it, that is.

And how are you now?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so behind on everything.....I spend too much time here and there.....but, just checking in and hoping everyone is doing okay.....
> ...



What a neat birthday celebration she is having.....she is truly blessed to have you as her Daddy.....hope you are taking lots of pictures....they grow up so fast!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, folks, the day turned out to be a light rainy one with a warmup in the afternoon.
> ...




Stay warm.....we know how grumpy you get when you're cold.....


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF4eAuDSarY]On My Front Porch Looking In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 12, 2014)

I know...  No fair posting baby videos.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ok party's here. Now what?
> 
> Wait........strike that no can do dat now. Spent the entire first half of the day in the hospital stuck to a bunch of heart monitoring crap and am to take it easy ...what kind of tea can I have for that?




I believe "heartwarming" tea is recommended....

*Heartwarming Tea Mix*
Ingredients
1 15 oz. jar instant orange breakfast drink mix
1 C. granulated sugar
1 C. unsweetened instant tea powder
1/2 C. pre-sweetened lemonade-flavored soft drink mix
1 tsp. Pineapple extract
1 tsp. Coconut extract


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> I know...  No fair posting baby videos.



/screeches to a halt

What's that you say? You need to see a baby video? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv4-qu3Wts4]Teleprompter Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> On My Front Porch Looking In - YouTube




What a neat little video....such cuties and such a proud daddy.....loved it....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Ok party's here. Now what?
> ...



Hmmmnn...I showed this potion recipe to my root lady. She said you are trying to seduce me.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh grand. I just choked up in the middle of a call because "Your absence dated February 13th" .... the day my mother died three years ago .... "has been recorded ..."


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Ha, if I was trying to seduce you, I would have given you a beer......


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



She lied. Drink the tea.

Now face a little to the left, smile and wink. K?


----------



## April (Feb 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Ok party's here. Now what?
> ...



I'm resting and much better now...


----------



## April (Feb 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Ok party's here. Now what?
> ...


I want this instead of the other stuff!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



OMG, that does sound good!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Excellent! We saved you a spot on the swing.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2014)

HASTA MAÑANA


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> HASTA MAÑANA



Sleep well!


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Know exactly how you feel. I have some kind of learning disability where I cannot read and follow directions. The tools and anything nearby get abused.


----------



## Locke11_21 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.




Afternoon tea????


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ok party's here. Now what?
> 
> Wait........strike that no can do dat now. Spent the entire first half of the day in the hospital stuck to a bunch of heart monitoring crap and am to take it easy ...what kind of tea can I have for that?



Oh no! Sorry to hear that you are under the weather..Feel better.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



My younger sister had a horrific accident when she was five or six. A forty-pound fake fireplace mantle fell on top of her as she was trying to retrieve something for the next sister up. She was split from the bridge of her nose to the crown of her head.

Whenever she took tests, she could only answer questions if they were verbal. If she saw them in writing, she didn't understand. She did quite well with homeschooling, and the cosmetology school she attended worked with her as well.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Locke11_21 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...



Oh, bless you! That looks lovely.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

Good morning. Booper-Stooper-Stumper-Swingers!!!




Happy Thursday to all!!

Today: indescribable weather. Rainy now, supposed to jump 11 celcius in the afternoon, the back under freezing. The mailman who just came by does not look amused.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

We're having a heatwave!!!! 16° in the middle of the night. I don't know the last time I saw 16° at high noon. It's supposed to be in the 30's today. OMG, dare we dream!?

No dreaming.  Says high of 29. Well - that's still better than it's been. I'll take it!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

This was mind-boggling.

Corvettes fall into sinkhole at National Corvette Museum - CNN.com



> Sinkholes are swallowing Corvettes now. Last year it was houses in Florida, and on Wednesday nature gobbled up some of the coolest and fastest cars to come off the assembly line.
> 
> Eight valuable 'vettes at Bowling Green, Kentucky's National Corvette Museum fell victim to a 40-foot-wide, 20-foot-deep sinkhole that opened up in the facility's yellow Sky Dome wing. The museum unofficially estimates it caused millions of dollars in damage.
> 
> ...



Horrible.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

"I TRIED being polite."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNS7zzIzX-E]????? ?????? ???????? / ??? ?? ???? / Cat tries to apologize - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Something for everyone, I think.

Okay, there's an NSFW for work of Miley in there. Of course. The other pics are quite attractive, IMO.

Oops, another one that was bare-breasted. Oh well. You've been warned. Don't click on the link if you might be uncomfortable.

Pillow Tweets | W Magazine


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Something for everyone, I think.
> 
> Okay, there's an NSFW for work of Miley in there. Of course. The other pics are quite attractive, IMO.
> 
> ...




Anything but uncomfortable. Hot ladies there. And actually very decent, none of it is porn. So many beautiful faces in the world....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 13, 2014)

Up for the day.  Going to get some coffee.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Mornin, Jake. I just finished my Happy Hump Day shift.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 13, 2014)

Good for you.  Now you can relax.


----------



## Connery (Feb 13, 2014)

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning everyone!!!



Morning, Connery! Got plans for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Connery (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone!!!
> ...



Take my love for a walk in the snow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning everyone!!!




Guten Morgen, sehr veehrter Herr Oberkommissar Connery!!  

I would love to take my pooch for a walk through the snow, but all it does here is rain, rain, rain....

blech...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Connery said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Is this the green-eyed lady you mentioned at some point in I think it was the thread about the child at table 9?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Up for the day.  Going to get some coffee.




Good morning, Jake!!


----------



## Connery (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



No the lady in my sig.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 13, 2014)

Good morning, I was thrilled to see it in the 20's when I woke up. Yippee, yes it is sad I'd get that excited over that temp but I am.

I think for Valentine's Day we are going to go out to dinner but I'm not sure where yet and just have a quiet evening. 

My daughter has a Valentine's Day party at her school tomorrow and we had to buy Valentine's cards for her to give out-she's 4-they start them young, LOL.

Have a good one.


----------



## April (Feb 13, 2014)

Good Morning people... 

I want to post pretty images...but I'm NOT smarter than a smart phone..


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Connery said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Okay, my face is red.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Good Morning people...
> 
> I want to post pretty images...but I'm NOT smarter than a smart phone..



My sister's smart phone fights back.  And my sister has a degree from the U of MN.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Good morning, I was thrilled to see it in the 20's when I woke up. Yippee, yes it is sad I'd get that excited over that temp but I am.
> 
> I think for Valentine's Day we are going to go out to dinner but I'm not sure where yet and just have a quiet evening.
> 
> ...



Oh, it's not sad. How many weeks have we been in the deep freeze?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, I was thrilled to see it in the 20's when I woke up. Yippee, yes it is sad I'd get that excited over that temp but I am.
> ...



More than I want to think about. My daughter's going sledding today. She's been dying to go and there's only been a few days warm enough for her. Her daddy is taking her. I have to work.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning people...
> ...



I just got a smartphone. I am still trying to figure it out. My 4 year old daughter is showing me how it's done. LOL


----------



## bodecea (Feb 13, 2014)

Checking in.   I guess they're getting blasted on the East Coast again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mornin, Jake. I just finished my Happy Hump Day shift.



Morning, Boop.  Been to the market already for the day's vegetables and fruit and nuts.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin, Jake. I just finished my Happy Hump Day shift.
> ...



Get any good deals?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Checking in.   I guess they're getting blasted on the East Coast again.



That's what I hear.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Bet she sleeps like a rock tonight!

I was just talking to my sister about how much better I tolerated cold when I was a kid.


----------



## Connery (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Why red? There are many kinds of love. The peace and serenity I get from her nourishes my soul, brings me closer to nature and inspires me to wax poetic and write music.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Connery said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Because I made an assumption. All things considered, I should have known better.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 13, 2014)

checking in before walking in the snow down to the grocery slash starbucks


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> checking in before walking in the snow down to the grocery slash starbucks



Mornin! I'm going in the opposite direction; time to get some sleep. Cya later.


----------



## April (Feb 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



 
Well..what's even more frustrating for me is that it's not mine and I'm not even going to try to figure out some of the features...I know if I do I'll mess something else up in the process and I wish to not get yelled at...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2014)

Well yesterday wasn't much but it picked up during the night, and I got nine inches.  Looks like even more but I put a tape measure on it.  It's beautiful. 

Oh I got some snow too.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well yesterday wasn't much but it picked up during the night, and I got nine inches.  Looks like even more but I put a tape measure on it.  It's beautiful.
> 
> Oh I got some snow too.



/duct tapes Pogo's fingers together

Shoosh. It's for your own good.

...... Nine inches, you say?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 13, 2014)

Come back next week.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Come back next week.



But did you keep your power on??


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well yesterday wasn't much but it picked up during the night, and I got nine inches.  Looks like even more but I put a tape measure on it.  It's beautiful.
> ...



Disappointed?  Yeah me too, I expected more.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Come back next week.
> ...



Yes. Not only that, the worst storm in North Carolina history turned into a dud at my house. It stopped snowing around 11 last night, warmed to above freezing and started melting some. When I got up this morning, they said we were going to get another 3-5 inches today. An hour later it was 1-3 inches. Now it's raining at my house. No problem, I got a 7 day weekend.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Come back next week.



What road is that, Blood?  Doesn't look like I-40...

I'm still in a holding pattern -- can't get any word from the client as to whether we have an event tomorrow or not.  I'm looking at state traffic websites; governor here says stay off the roads until it's clear, but it's not clear when 'it's clear' is.  Maps of NC and SC don't show a lot of problems, however the facility in Georgia where I'd be going is closed up with no one to answer the phone so the gig may still be on for all I know... meanwhile I've got 9 (maybe 10) inches on the ground, the town plow machine whose job it is to make sure everyone gets a wall of snow at the end of their driveway hasn't been out this way at all, and I'm not sure I could go anywhere anyway.  So.... 

Had a few frosty flakes come down but now the sun's out.  Man, it's bright out dere.  I'm takin' pitchers.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Checking in.   I guess they're getting blasted on the East Coast again.



Yes, this time people decided to stay home and stay off the roads ( Atlanta ) so we've avoided the accidents we had last time.  The sleet was coming down last night and today the ground was covered in snow but the sun is out!  It should melt soon.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Well frankly, I'm relieved.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Checking in.   I guess they're getting blasted on the East Coast again.
> ...



And I hope that it doesn't re-freeze.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Come back next week.
> ...



Pretty sure it's I-95 near Smithfield. Got it from a FB friend from there.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Damn, if that's 95 it's the most rustic-lookin' guard rail ah ever did see...

I like the sign on US-64 coming in from Tennessee; soon as you enter the state it says,
"*Manteo 538*"
(for you far-flungers, Manteo is a town at the other end of 64, near the ocean)

Kind of like the sign you see in Texas when you go west on I-10:

*El Paso 896*

Those Texans. Think it's all about size...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 13, 2014)

Who ya calling babe? Ghostbusters? Car on fire on Glenwood Avenue, Raleigh yesterday.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Somebody hammered on the wall. Yeah. Thanks. I really don't need an uninterrupted night's sleep.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.


Sounds like fun.

Let me make myself comfortable...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...



Don't have to ask you twice, huh. 

How goes the life?


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Don't have to ask you twice, huh.
> 
> How goes the life?


Busy, hectic, busy.

Glad to be alive.

How art thou?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have to ask you twice, huh.
> ...



Working graveyard, trying to get my mind back on writing. /sigh


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Just don't whistle past it!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...




Brother Marc, glad you are here!!!!  Outstanding!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...



Is that a snuggie hammock?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey, everyone, I want to introduce you all to a fine guy who is relatively new to USMB, [MENTION=29827]Ali777[/MENTION]!!

He should be coming along any minute now!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...



Looks comfy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



If both you and I push some, I think we can eject him from that hammock, and then it's all ours!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



the more the merrier (w00t) yeah I said it


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




lol. Well, you two can enjoy that hammock, I think I will slink over to [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]'s hammock and, and, and.... play cards!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



aww  I was just jokin around

besides I'd share with mertex and marcatl  just friends.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




That's ok, Mertex and I, were enjoying our Texalucca card game right now...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, everyone, I want to introduce you all to a fine guy who is relatively new to USMB, [MENTION=29827]Ali777[/MENTION]!!
> 
> He should be coming along any minute now!




I think I've already run across some of his posts......seems nice....


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



suit yourself 

Some of us will just kick back and relax


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Looks like fun, Drifter.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Looks like you all are just chillin..................  that's a big hammock....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

They look so happy, and relaxed.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> They look so happy, and relaxed.



My Test is over I feel like resting just like that 

It feels like Friday but it's not yet....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > They look so happy, and relaxed.
> ...




Phew.....bet you're glad it's over....just think, you'll have a stress free Friday - Valentine's Day......


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I think we're are celebrating going out to dinner.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...





Yeah.....I'll drink to that....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > They look so happy, and relaxed.
> ...



I know the feeling! And the fact that it's V-Day tomorrow somehow feels like that'll be a holiday. Which, of course, it's not.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I might make chocolate dipped strawberries for my sweetheart, or I might just eat them myself


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone seen the Movie the Butler?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Has anyone seen the Movie the Butler?



Not I.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen the Movie the Butler?
> ...



I guess it was good except that Oprah really annoyed me when she played the young cheating wife.

I just didn't believe her


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oprah's annoying everybody these days. There is a best-selling novel in her book club, but if you buy the book, it's full of her notes. Takes you out of the story every time you start to get into it. I can only imagine how frustrating that would be.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Invention-Wings-Notes-Oprahs-ebook/dp/B00H58VGIA]Amazon.com: The Invention of Wings: With Notes (Oprah&#39;s Book Club 2.0) eBook: Sue Monk Kidd: Kindle Store[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Oprah needs to check herself 

I like her OWN network for the super soul sunday show and for Iyanla fix my life, but otherwise that lady needs to step off


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

I've never seen her network. I think she sorta went a bit over her head on that one. I don't know that it will ever be a big success.

And I loved her actual show before she up and left us.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



...........


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Has anyone seen the Movie the Butler?




I did...I thought it was a great movie.  Hard to believe it was real.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently the book is just - I don't know. A promo for the movie of sorts. 

So that'd kill THAT idea.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Mother Fletcher! Crazy busy tonight, feels like half the team must have called in sick. Now I'm stuck waiting for a translator - wondering if the person waiting with me will manage to hang in there until somebody gets around to us. 

And wouldn't you know, I finally get some decent hold music, but since it's instrumental I have no way of looking it up so I can hear some more. Darn it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 13, 2014)

Just barely under the wire, Happy 70th to Stockard Channing!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz5D-D7VYmY]Grease - Look At Me , I'm Sandra Dee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

That's a great visual!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

Good morning, porch-swingers of the world!!!

Weather report for today for the swing:

Fun, sunny, light wind through your beautiful hairs, lots of drinks. Radio on!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtuW08ZIgvg]Söhne Mannheims - Und wenn ein Lied [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


"Und wenn ein Lied meine Lippen verlässt, dann nur damit Du Liebe empfängst, durch die Nacht und das dichteste Geäst, damit Du keine Ängste mehr kennst"

_"And when a song leaves my lips, then only so that you receive love, through the night and the thickest thicket, so that you won't know any more fear."_


Das Lied ist für Bloodrock44 und seinen Bruder, Hossfly, damit sie wissen, daß sie keinesfalls allein sind.

This song is for   [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] - who should know that they are not alone.


GREAT SONG, worth the hearing.

Germans also do really, really good pop music of their own.  Cool.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Biting my tongue, biting my tongue.

Me: I have the claim number when you're ready.

Customer: How long is it?

Me: Fifteen digits long.

Customer: That's so long!!

My brain: THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

"It's all too beautiful ... "





Whitsunday Islands, Whitehaven Beach, Australia.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> "It's all too beautiful ... "
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Geil!!!!


(Cool!!!)


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm working tonight. Last call of the morning was for a gentleman who amputated his middle two right hand fingers in a lathe.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm working tonight. Last call of the morning was for a gentleman who amputated his middle two right hand fingers in a lathe.




Ouch!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 14, 2014)

Good morning, everyone


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working tonight. Last call of the morning was for a gentleman who amputated his middle two right hand fingers in a lathe.
> ...



Yeah, I can't imagine. 

Morning, Jake.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

What does everybody have planned for Valentine's? I know Mertex is going out for Italian with her husband. I'm working, Stat I think got V Day out of the way last night,  ... how about you all?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> What does everybody have planned for Valentine's? I know Mertex is going out for Italian with her husband. I'm working, Stat I think got V Day out of the way last night,  ... how about you all?





Yes, he did.

/smoking a cig.





I am working most of the day, and then I am entertaining (don't laugh, this is real) two young mormon gentlermen, Elder "This" and "That" (names changed to protect the innocent), who want to come and talk with me about G-d. I am gonna rock their world with some Hebrew that may make them jump for the rafters!!  Actually, the person who heads up the Mormon contingent where I lived asked if I would give the two young cookie crunchers some German lessons, so for about an hour today, I am gonna play school teacher. This will probably be very interesting.


I will go to Shabbat Evening service tonight. 


Afterward, I am out to drink some whiskey with one of my workout buddies. His girlfriend is on expedition in Africa for two weeks..... and I am supposed to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > What does everybody have planned for Valentine's? I know Mertex is going out for Italian with her husband. I'm working, Stat I think got V Day out of the way last night,  ... how about you all?
> ...



Phfft. I don't know how you got the job. Musta been those innocent looking, lyin eyes.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, porch-swingers of the world!!!
> 
> Weather report for today for the swing:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Mornin, BRrrrr. Got valentine's plans?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

Glory Hallelujah!!!
I wore a jacket to work this morning instead of my heavy winter coat...first time in weeks!!
But we are also supposed to get 4" of snow today.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Glory Hallelujah!!!
> I wore a jacket to work this morning instead of my heavy winter coat...first time in weeks!!
> But we are also supposed to get 4" of snow today.....



Four inches? That's not so bad! You going to be able to go out for Valentine's?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Glory Hallelujah!!!
> ...



Probably won't go anywhere tonight, but tomorrow night instead.
Friday night is good for doing absolutely nothing, rent a movie from Vudu and relaaaax.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Quite right; my daughter said the same. "Too expensive, too much hassle."


----------



## Connery (Feb 14, 2014)

​


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

What a beautiful image, Mr. Connery! Thanks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Intergalactic computer says: CORRECT.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

In honor of St. Valentine's day, this is a real satellite picture of a lake that really DOES look like a heart:







Space in Images - 2014 - 02 - Heart of the Atacama


That is called "Miscanti" lake, and it has the highest salt content of any lake in the world, higher than the salt lakes of Utah, higher than the Dead Sea in Eretz Yisrael.

I went swimming in that lake in December of 2009 while on tour in Chile. It is part of what is called the ATACAMA desert, not the hottest, but the dryest desert in the world.  Not far from this picture are the deepest and largest lithium mines in the world. Around 50% of Chile's economy is supported through the lithium trade (batteries for everything from laptops to cars).

See the little dot under the lake? That is a smaller lake, but with high cliff formations around it. I dove into that one about 10 times. It was totally cool.

If you go to the highest point of the Atacama desert, there is a natural hot spring. We visited there at 6 in the morning. On the way up it was -11 celcius. When we got back down at about mid-day, it was +40 celcius. The quick change in altitude and temp was one of the hardest things my body ever went through.

But I thought you all would like that pic.  I am going to post it in the CS as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day and enjoy the full moon also!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

And for those who are still freezing out there:








Ahh, Shakespeare would be proud.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ugh, I though it was getting better with 30's yesterday but woke up to 3 degrees today.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

*Valentine Day Special....hands down best proposal of ALL TIME....*


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day, Everybody!​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Valentine Day Special....hands down best proposal of ALL TIME....*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVAE91E7kM




Worth 100 reps.

Awesome.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, porch-swingers of the world!!!
> 
> Weather report for today for the swing:
> 
> ...


Thanks, StatisticStud! Heres one for you called "Rock Mi".


Bavarian Flash Mob in Munich


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, porch-swingers of the world!!!
> ...



Awesome Hoss!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2014)

Woke up to the nice aroma of breakfast.....omelets and peppered bacon, and coffee...

What a nice way to start Valentine's day.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Valentine Day Special....hands down best proposal of ALL TIME....*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVAE91E7kM




That's so neat.......loved it....


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Woke up to the nice aroma of breakfast.....omelets and peppered bacon, and coffee...
> 
> What a nice way to start Valentine's day.....


What! No grits?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, porch-swingers of the world!!!
> ...






*AUSGEZEICHNET!!!!
*

Here's the vid, you all are gonna love it!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

Same group, same melody, new text and lots of snow!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, porch-swingers of the world!!!
> ...



That was great, Hoss!  Happy Valentines day, you all!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


>



Lol, thanks! Backatcha.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ugh, I though it was getting better with 30's yesterday but woke up to 3 degrees today.



We need more than a one-day break.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, porch-swingers of the world!!!
> ...



Always love a good flash mob, thank you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope you all get warmer weather soon!   We are getting some sun here today and it is a little warmer.   I'll be glad when this winter is over.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



you too, Jere!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I hope you all get warmer weather soon!   We are getting some sun here today and it is a little warmer.   I'll be glad when this winter is over.



You and me both, as well as the millions who aren't used to winter.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 14, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I hope you all get warmer weather soon!   We are getting some sun here today and it is a little warmer.   I'll be glad when this winter is over.


The Queen City is warming up today. Just got done shoveling 8 inches of Global Warming from the driveway.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 14, 2014)

That's good news, Hoss!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, Everybody!​



Thank you! Love the avi!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you all get warmer weather soon!   We are getting some sun here today and it is a little warmer.   I'll be glad when this winter is over.
> ...



No snowblower? Hope that is a short driveway!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Who is blowing what!?!?!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you all get warmer weather soon!   We are getting some sun here today and it is a little warmer.   I'll be glad when this winter is over.
> ...




You live in Cincy??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

So, my professional day is over (it's 19:42 here) and my two cookie crunchers came and went. They got an English lesson and left me a Book of Mormon as a gift. Note to self: never prepare a pot of coffee for Mormons. They don't drink coffee. Boy, did I feel dumb.  Oh, well, live and learn.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up to the nice aroma of breakfast.....omelets and peppered bacon, and coffee...
> ...



Yeah.....and I love grits...maybe Sunday....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftbm8EZZDqI]Kiss My Grits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That was a funny program....can't remember what it was called...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Alice's diner??? Darn, I can't remember, either. Came out in like 1976, 1977, right around then...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Just "Alice."

Alice (TV Series 1976?1985) - IMDb


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Just "Alice."
> 
> Alice (TV Series 1976?1985) - IMDb





Oh thanks you.....now I remember.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 14, 2014)

my wife loved that show

55 and gloomy, no rain tho


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

55 would be a dream come true.

April, maybe.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> my wife loved that show
> 
> 55 and gloomy, no rain tho





We are really warm.......almost 80 degrees.....aahhhhh, back to Texas weather.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2014)

Well......gotta go....


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 14, 2014)

Jesco White and family on the front porch during good times.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

SayMyName said:


> Jesco White and family on the front porch during good times.



Oy! Where've you been, stranger?!


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Jesco White and family on the front porch during good times.
> ...



Lots of work out there in the world to do, my sweet. Many places with no time or safe and reliable internet.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

SayMyName said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



Well then, I shall consider your visit a Valentine gift!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you all get warmer weather soon!   We are getting some sun here today and it is a little warmer.   I'll be glad when this winter is over.
> ...



Isn't the "Queen City" Cincinnati?  (/goes to Wiki) -- hmm, apparently there are a lot of them.  Who knew.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Not I!

Off to work in about ten minutes. Between Valentine's and not much of anybody working tomorrow, it should be slow.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Charlotte. Home of the Panthers.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I Guess there's a lot of Queens....
(  Don't tell mal! )​


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 14, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The one in New York (Queens) is the only one that matters.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 14, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Queen City, Texas: driven through it many times.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

All we have in Minnesota is Dairy Queens.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> All we have in Minnesota is Dairy Queens.



And a lot of _kvinnas_.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > All we have in Minnesota is Dairy Queens.
> ...



Pardon?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Kvinna ("queen") - Swedish for "woman".

So we had an earthquake here in Georgia tonight.  _Georgia._


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, Swedish. I'm a Finnlander. No wonder I had no idea.

Those swedes are sneaky devils. Yah.

Earthquake! What the hell, Bobby!?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I know, right?  Everybody in the hotel popped their head out their doors.  Thought it might have been a thumpy-thump car but it went on too long.  Sounded basically like somebody had loaded sixteen refrigerators onto an industrial cart with metal wheels and was rolling it across the ceiling.  But it was the kind of thing you feel more than hear.

A Finn, is it?  That sounds fishy.  You a Pisces working for scale?  Well not tonight-- I got a haddock.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Tease.

/bats remaining eyelashes in a vain attempt at flirtation


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



For real?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 14, 2014)

The original picture from the original FPS forum.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

How was dinner, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] ? Did you have much of a wait?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Fur real, and surreal.  Turns out it was centered in South Carolina, just up the road from where I am in Augusta Georgia.  It registered 4.1 I read.  The biggest earthquake to ever hit the East was in SC too, in the 1880s.

South Carolina is just a weird place.  What I'm doing here in Georgia is negotiating with the state to partner with North Carolina in a joint plan to saw it off at the state line and then push it out to the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> The original picture from the original FPS forum.



Great color.  Breathtaking  
Gimme back my breath.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The original picture from the original FPS forum.
> ...



Make me.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'll huff... and I'll puff...

I had to look real close -- I thought that was a bg lizard on the left swing.
Which would be a great addition actually...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You can't! Your breath has been taken.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I was hoping you wouldn't catch that particular paradox but I can see you're more than a match for me.

Tired, goin' sleepy-bye....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Lunch break here. Later, 'gator.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> How was dinner, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] ? Did you have much of a wait?




Not at all.....we opted for early 5:30, and were sitted immediately.  Good timing as there was a large crowd when we left....

I had the Eggplant Parmigiana, and it was delicious.....I took a picture....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > How was dinner, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] ? Did you have much of a wait?
> ...



Mouth-watering!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




*Queens, finns, fishies and earthquakes, oh my!!!*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcYppAs6ZdI]Ba dum tssshhh - YouTube[/ame]


Good Morning-Porch swingers of the world!!

Well, I didn't have Haddock last nicht, but it's all for a good Lachs, if you ask me!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcYppAs6ZdI]Ba dum tssshhh - YouTube[/ame]


And now, in solemn friendship with our finnish porch-swingers:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOUs2PlJgBw]Finlandia Hymn - Lyrics & English Translation HD - YouTube[/ame]


One of the most _beautiful_ national anthems of all time, also used in Sibelius' "[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8iZWrzHl_I"]Finlandia[/ame]". The English translation rolls along the Finnish in the video, you can even use it as karaoke.

If did a layover in Helsinki once on vacation, what an incredible city. And also visited an igloo hotel there once, in Kakslautten (not far from the three points border with Norway - which wraps around the northern side of Finland, and Russia).  brrrrrrrr.... Goodness, what and incredible trip that was...


Back to "Finlandia": when I was a High Schooler and played trombone in one of the finer marching bands in the land, from SW Ohio, our High School Band Director passed out a number of hymns arranged for marching band and allowed us to select one to use as our warm-up music before contest. Guess which one we picked? Finlandia.

Oh, and I did tell you that Finns know how to drink? 

Finns are some of the coolest people I have ever met. And they can be feisty. Boop, I now understand you better.   They held out longer than any other of the "smaller" states that the Soviet Union attacked and occupied during WWII. They are a very proud people and they cherish their freedom. And the Finns have an unbelievable love for both sports and fine arts and like to mix them. There have been some sports operas actually written and performed in the open, live, and filmed at the same time, in finnish.

Now, how I am able to type any of this right now is somewhat of a miracle, for I went out with one of my workout buddies last night, Jamal (his parents come from Iran and Krygistan, he was born where I live), and let's say we did the local economy some good last night.  The good news is: I made it home in one piece and still know where to find the aspirin. Hallelujah. BTW, what time is it???


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BTW, what time is it???



There? No idea. Here? 1:39 a.m.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, what time is it???
> ...




Well, as soon as my eyes can completely focus, I will confirm that...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I don't care how adorable you are when you're wasted. Go to bed. Shoo.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

That really took a turn for the beautiful around the six minute mark.


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Well then, I shall consider your visit a Valentine gift!



Thank you, BDBoop!. Here's lookin' atcha from the porch. Keeping up with the Curling there in Sochi from up there in Canada?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

SayMyName said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Well then, I shall consider your visit a Valentine gift!
> ...



No, I haven't followed the Olympics at all. And I'm in Minnesota, aka Baja Canada.

I've had that there forever. I might change it.


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Ahhh, so that is what Baja, Canada means. Gotcha.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

"Baja, Canada".


Love it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Be a dear and say hello to our new guest, would you? Ta.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> All we have in Minnesota is Dairy Queens.



How close are you to Golden Valley? Or St. Paul?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



There is hardly a month that goes by out here in California that we don't have some earthquake activity.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Just "Alice."
> 
> Alice (TV Series 1976?1985) - IMDb



The name of the actress that said the "kiss my grits" line was Polly Holiday....I think. 

My Grandmother(RIP) loved that show.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...





Buncha queens!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Just "Alice."
> ...




Hey Katsteve, glad yer here!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 15, 2014)

YAAAAAAWWWWNNNN.....[stretches]...good morning all....mmmm coffee


----------



## Connery (Feb 15, 2014)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning!!!!





Georgeous!!  Good morning, Connery.


Now, excuse my while I make this totally shameless plug for a fun quiz to take:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/340464-what-state-do-you-belong-in.html


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 15, 2014)

...who else has noticed how tiny Girlscout cookies are these days?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...who else has noticed how tiny Girlscout cookies are these days?





Or maybe our mouths have grown bigger....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] - nice new avi!!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > How was dinner, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] ? Did you have much of a wait?
> ...








Pogo's favourite dish.  Hubba  hubba mamamia.  Drool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello, everyone.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > All we have in Minnesota is Dairy Queens.
> ...



Midpoint between Minneapolis and St. Paul.

Golden Valley is south of St. Paul, I think.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> YAAAAAAWWWWNNNN.....[stretches]...good morning all....mmmm coffee



How do you take your coffee? These days, I use half coffee, half dark chocolate almond milk in a giant mug.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...who else has noticed how tiny Girlscout cookies are these days?



Not I! I'm bein a good girl. Do you have to eat them by the handful now?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > YAAAAAAWWWWNNNN.....[stretches]...good morning all....mmmm coffee
> ...



Mostly black with a half tsp sugar.
My wife buys soy milk...there is one that is vanilla...that is pretty good with coffee.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I use to go to Minn/St Paul a couple times a year on business. Haven't been there is about 8 years now. I love Britt's Pub downtown.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yup, I used to get Very Vanilla Silk. My sister prefers the dark chocolate. It's a matter of fridge space, in our case.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I love the Twin Cities metro. Two very different cities, with so very much to offer.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You live in the Mississippi River??

That's deep.  Just can't fathom it.  I knew "Finn" wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 15, 2014)

There is now a 12' glacier at the end of my road and more snow expected in the forecast today. I was woken up by the sound of diesel engines as they are trying to make space for even more. 

Since I have errands to run I will probably get caught up in it again but that is what winter is like this year. /sigh

Supposed to be warmer temps in the 30's and 40's this coming week but I am not getting my hopes up until I can actually feel it myself. 

So since I never signed up for all this white stuff I am going to have check the damn weather contract and see if there has been a breach so that I can get my money back.

/rant over so steps down off soapbox 

Have a good one folks!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> There is now a 12' glacier at the end of my road and more snow expected in the forecast today. I was woken up by the sound of diesel engines as they are trying to make space for even more.
> 
> Since I have errands to run I will probably get caught up in it again but that is what winter is like this year. /sigh
> 
> ...



Wanna trade houses?  We can even trade MINIs.  There's a pic of mine under snow in the CS btw...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Day Two of the Pogo Pun Hostage Crisis ....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Abalone.  You're just being shellfish.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Same as it ever was!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning!!!!




What a beautiful scene....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




Vanilla sounds good...


Now, my wife doesn't but it, I don't have a wife anymore. But my right hand buys is.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> YAAAAAAWWWWNNNN.....[stretches]...good morning all....mmmm coffee




Here, have a cup, and relax.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




And so it shall be recorded in the history books.  PPHC for short....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I would offer you a bite, but, too late.....I ate it all!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > YAAAAAAWWWWNNNN.....[stretches]...good morning all....mmmm coffee
> ...





Hmmmmmmmm, I can imagine whiskey fitting in that cup there with that coffee.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hello, everyone.  Have a good weekend.





Mornin Jake.....I'm still having a good weekend......reminiscing over that good meal last night....um yumm....


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Dude! Have you gotten ANY sleep?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



Caffeine IV's, am I right?!?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 15, 2014)

Good morning you all.  Nice cup of coffee, Mertex!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

```

```



Jeremiah said:


> Good morning you all.  Nice cup of coffee, Mertex!



Mornin, Glory! Got any plans this fine weekend?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




In the morning?  

right hand?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




You like a little coffee with your whiskey?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I was just curious. I had an uncle that used to live in Golden Valley, and still have quite a few cousins in the Twin Cities.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Mine too. Cuz my left hand tremors preclude me doing anything but sloshing it everywhere.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Good morning you all.  Nice cup of coffee, Mertex!




I'll get you one, too.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





fix it anyway you like.......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 15, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning!!!!



OK Connery, You are now at all 7's with your rep. Lets see how long that will last. 7's are a great number IMO. I use 2 of them in my username.

Oh and good morning all!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



Me too but believe it or not, I don't drink Coffee. But I still need Caffeine to function. The only time I've ever had Coffee regularly was in College years ago. I really had no choice. I got almost no sleep every. Partying and studying doesn't mix.

Ah, to be in my 20's again.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I didn't go to college, but I refer to 18-22 as "The Lost Years."


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



West, and a little north.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mudflap said:
> ...



Me too, LOL. I'm surprised I ever made it to class.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>




Just wait until every computer is also equipped with scent-monitors that, in addition to images and sound, transport smells.....

Welcome to the age of George Jetson!!!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!!!!
> ...



What State Do You Actually Belong In?

You got: Washington

Youre a bit of an introvert, someone who prefers to stay relaxing at night rather than being forced to go to the club. You dont care about being the center of attention, you just do your own thing. You prefer to do things on your own terms, whatever those terms may be. Youre not one to get caught up in drama


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

The drama gets addictive. I had to cut the cord. Again.

Back to my zen, Jen.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2014)

Got a new coffee maker for Xmas...loving that one cup at a time thing.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Got a new coffee maker for Xmas...loving that one cup at a time thing.



Gratz!! My daughter and her husband, and her in-laws have that. They love it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Awesome avi!!!  WOW!








 [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

Tuesday 40°, Wednesday 41°? Am I dreaming??


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Tuesday 40°, Wednesday 41°? Am I dreaming??



Awesome!! I can't wait.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Thanks, found it when I was looking for a Valentine's avie and decided to keep it. This one really spoke to me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Morning, how is everyone today?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 15, 2014)

woke up early again. Good for me because I'm using the time to read technical manuals


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2014)

Afternoon all...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Afternoon all...



Thank you, ma'am! You too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

All these ladies who contribute wonderful artwork to this thread... hmmmm.... brb...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

George Seurat
Un dimanche après midi à l'Île de la Grande Jatte
A Sonday afternoon on the Isle of La Grand Jatte.

Pointilism.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Beautiful wine glass.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to see these animals from the front porch swing?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Something for the menfolk to enjoy on a Saturday:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Something for the womenfolk to enjoy on this Saturday:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

That was my artistic contribution to the porch today.  Just thank the pic you like and don't forget to put 5-cents in the swing-fund on your way out!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> Morning, how is everyone today?





Well. And how are you today, Drifter?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, how is everyone today?
> ...



Good 

not much going on here

How about you?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Waiting for grocery delivery so I can make my soup and watch some Who with my sister. Also have to make pharmacy run to Target.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I wish I had grocery delivery


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't beleive I'm out here on the front porch in the swing just ah "swangin"


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something for the womenfolk to enjoy on this Saturday:



I'm more of a "good looks" person......but thanks for your efforts.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I wish I had someone to put them up after I bring them home.....


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I would put them up for the lady in your avatar.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



So would my husband......


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Your husband and I would make a great team for your avatar lady.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...




Yeah, over my dead body.......


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Something for the womenfolk to enjoy on this Saturday:
> ...



Yup. And I'm all for quirky. This guy - there's just something about him. I don't usually like string beans, but will make an exception for this guy (Tom Hiddleston, plays Loki in The Avengers movies).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_LipR9Hck]The Avengers Loki can Dance - Tom Hiddleston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



At our house, whoever does the shopping doesn't have to haul them upstairs or put them away.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Blast from the past time! This song is from a lifetime ago - my daughter's lifetime. She'll be 33 next month. Man, how time flies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvDwr9-MlfE]Climax Blues Band - I love you 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That would make both your husband and me very sad 
I guess the avatar lady will have to find someone else to put up her groceries.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



How about this hunk......?   Ooooh mama.......!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Raoul Bova? Never heard of him but yes. Very nice.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




He's in Italian movies.....in this Top 40 Most Handsome Actors....I don't agree with some of their picks, though....

IMDb: Top 40: most handsome actors - a list by ana-olivia


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 15, 2014)

I have always been a fan of Bruegel and this one seems appropriate these days;


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Who?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Anatomy of a Flirt 101, section 1.2:




Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





BobPlumb said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...





Mertex said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





BobPlumb said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...





Mertex said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcYppAs6ZdI]Ba dum tssshhh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 15, 2014)

*100 SWINGING PAGES PARTY





















* 
​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> *100 SWINGING PAGES PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Hallelujah!!*


_(I will not crack a Mark Foley joke, I will not crack a Mark Foley joke, I will not crack a Mark Foley joke...)_


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > *100 SWINGING PAGES PARTY
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2014)

That's not nice NLT, this isn't the flame zone.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


>


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> >







Looks like a refugee owl to me.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

Had a wonderful day with my sister, and now going to bed. Yes, it's only 6:30. But I got three hours of sleep last night, and in my mind, that's just a long nap.

Cya later!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Had a wonderful day with my sister, and now going to bed. Yes, it's only 6:30. But I got three hours of sleep last night, and in my mind, that's just a long nap.
> 
> Cya later!




Sleep well.

Schöne Träume.
(Pretty Dreams)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2014)

Walked to the market for something my wife wanted.

A beautiful night, high fifties with a pre-spring pine scent on the wind.

Very nice


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2014)

I took a long nap with my partner  what a great lazy day !!!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 15, 2014)

Comfy swing, Boop!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, it's been a long day, time to retire for the night. Later, Swingers!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 15, 2014)

Night!


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anatomy of a Flirt 101, section 1.2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will teach me not to flirt with someone's avatar!   Lol


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> *100 SWINGING PAGES PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a great idea....we should throw a party every 100Pages


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Comfy swing, Boop!



Agreed! Hope the neighbors are nice, though; looks like their house is very close.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > *100 SWINGING PAGES PARTY
> ...



On the back porch! Must find images.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow.

This post created by David Gerrold, writer of 'The Trouble with Tribbles.'

Talk about truth, squared.

**********************************************************


Here's an insight.

How do you want to be known? Your reputation is the one thing you have the most control over. 

If you tell the truth, if you arrive on time, if you're dependable, if you know how to clean up a mistake, if you produce results, you get a reputation for integrity.

If you gossip, whine, complain, snipe, conspire, compare, attack, and always have someone else to blame -- you do not get a reputation for credibility or integrity. 

Pick a role model. Gandhi, John Wayne, Bugs Bunny, Godzilla. Ask yourself what that role model would do. Do that and that's how you will be known. 

The really bad news about reputations is that they're incredibly fragile. One mistake can destroy a reputation as quickly as a pin can destroy a balloon or a spark can bring down the Hindenburg. Worse than that, you don't always have to be the author of your own destruction. There are plenty of people who will be happy to gossip about you behind your back, assume nefarious motives for even the most generous of acts and ascribe them to you. 

There are a lot of ways to defend against malicious gossip. My favorite way is to take hold it up to the light and laugh at it in public. But sometimes just ignoring it and outliving it works too. The best defense is to live your life so that the worst gossip they can say about you is that your socks don't match. And if they say that, make it your trademark.

But back to the point at hand...how do you want to be known? Your behavior, everywhere you go -- everything you say, everything you write -- that will be the foundation on which your reputation will be built. So how do you want to be known to friends and family, colleagues and coworkers? How do you want to be known to all the people who know you only by name? Because your reputation will likely enter the room before you even finish parking the car. 

What sparked this thought? 

Oh, I dunno.... 

<whistles and walks away quietly>


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wow.
> 
> This post created by David Gerrold, writer of 'The Trouble with Tribbles.'
> 
> ...





I would think that is good advice for all of us.  And it was well written.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

I am more of the school of thought "Check yourself. Nobody else matters."

Also, of course it is well-written. He's a professional writer.


----------



## House (Feb 16, 2014)

Good morning from Pueblo, Colorado!

After a few days of fun in the sun down in Arizona, I'm finally getting sent to colder climes.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

House said:


> Good morning from Pueblo, Colorado!
> 
> After a few days of fun in the sun down in Arizona, I'm finally getting sent to colder climes.



So are you a traveling man, now?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

House said:


> Good morning from Pueblo, Colorado!
> 
> After a few days of fun in the sun down in Arizona, I'm finally getting sent to colder climes.



Then you are also not far from Mesa Verde in NM. I can recommend it as a day-trip. The anazazi indians (cliff dwellers) lived there.  Well worth your time.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Comfy swing, Boop!
> ...



Looks like a New England beach house so yes, the neighbors will be nice.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wow.
> 
> This post created by David Gerrold, writer of 'The Trouble with Tribbles.'
> 
> ...




That should be posted above the door to the Lounge!

Yo, [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION], can you make a Sticky of that and put it where everyone can see it?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting! 

Anybody have marshmallows?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 16, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.



Bon Matin, Monseur LeJake!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Those who pray, please intercede for [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - much needed and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



I'm getting in my car for a drive!  We've been shut in due to the weather and it is actually warming up!  No ice on the road means I am ready to go!  lol.  I cannot drive on ice and stay home for the safety of others!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...





Wishing you a good trip, Jeremiah!!  May the wind be at your back and Angels on your sideview mirrors.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



You have fun out there! I love going on road trips.


----------



## Connery (Feb 16, 2014)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning!!!!



Mornin, Glory!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah...it snowed again last night...again...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yeah...it snowed again last night...again...



Some more ... still ....


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 16, 2014)

Good morning from California.......if there is such a thing here......

And another thing, I am a supporter of diversity, however blaring Mariachi Music in a quiet gated community is not cool at 5 a.m. on Sunday morning....lol


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Got a new coffee maker for Xmas...loving that one cup at a time thing.
> ...



I don't even drink coffee, but one of my Xmas gifts was a Keurig machine, which is amazing, it can also do tea and hot chocolate.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Those who pray, please intercede for [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - much needed and greatly appreciated.



Sending positive thoughts to BR, Hossfly and Sandi.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I would like it for the tea, which I just took up recently.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> Something for the menfolk to enjoy on a Saturday:



I'm turning my clock back and pretending it's Saturday right now!...lol.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



Consigning.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wow.
> 
> This post created by David Gerrold, writer of 'The Trouble with Tribbles.'
> 
> ...



I think I'm gonna have to print this one. It is very, very good. Thanks for sharing it.

On the flip side starting at midnight and going through noon Monday, winter storm warning. 

I'd really love for it to be April right about now.

I think I'm gonna take my dogs and daughter for a walk through the snow later today before we get more and/or take her sledding and take the dogs to the dog park to run.

She slept really good last night, worn out from a friend's birthday party-huge indoor playground but the exercise is good for her and the dogs need it too, not to mention me. 

Sun's out so that's a start. Have a good Sunday.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 16, 2014)

I feel like soup....not chili...hmmm


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...





Good man, good man, that's the spirit!!!


Oh, look, my clock is moving backwards, too!!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 16, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 16, 2014)

Ah. Nothing like sleeping in until 11:00, and drinking coffee out of an over-sized Batman mug.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


It's simply awesome! Doesn't make sense as a sticky, but it is an incredible commentary. Boops should put it in the OP


----------



## House (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Pueblo, Colorado!
> ...



Nah, I keep my big rig parked in the front yard as a decoration to impress the neighbors.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > *100 SWINGING PAGES PARTY
> ...



Not to party poop the Boop Stoop, but the number of pages depends on how you have your site options set up.  Mine is set for 20 posts per page so this appeared on page 76.

Which means two things:
(1) we could party down any time anybody reaches a hundred pages (mine will be coming up) 
or (2) we could all just set our options to one post per page.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





Yes, and for me, it's just page 52.


I like to speedread. Fast through the book, slow in the bed.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



I hope you enjoyed your trek! I was out yesterday, doing the little old lady shuffle through the Target parking lot. Good times.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 16, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning!!!!




That looks like the area behind our backyard back in NH.....so pretty.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Boops can't edit the OP - would you be so kind? Just leave off my commentary, and add credit to Mr. Gerrold at the bottom.

 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 16, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Ah. Nothing like sleeping in until 11:00, and drinking coffee out of an over-sized Batman mug.




Aaron, is that you holding the cord?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Pogo the party pooper.......how about we have a party every day?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

How Minnesota is feeling to me this year;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN_WEmNsrQI]Led Zeppelin - Immigrant song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Good morning from California.......if there is such a thing here......
> 
> And another thing, I am a supporter of diversity, however blaring Mariachi Music in a quiet gated community is not cool at 5 a.m. on Sunday morning....lol



Is that something you can report to security there?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 16, 2014)

It is a perty day outside...sunshine all day.
Soup is percolating on the stovetop...and enjoying an IPA that I brewed myself.
Sundays are so good there should be two a week!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is a perty day outside...sunshine all day.
> Soup is percolating on the stovetop...and enjoying an IPA that I brewed myself.
> Sundays are so good there should be two a week!!



Yes! A post-Saturday, pre-Sunday day. Just to acclimate.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Mertex (Feb 16, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is a perty day outside...sunshine all day.
> Soup is percolating on the stovetop...and enjoying an IPA that I brewed myself.
> Sundays are so good there should be two a week!!




I'll drink to that......two Sundays per week.....and a party every day......yeah......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> ​



Yup, we need to listen to our inner selves more often. We ignore them at our peril. If we do what is right for ourselves we will be more inclined to do what is right for others too.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wow.
> 
> This post created by David Gerrold, writer of 'The Trouble with Tribbles.'
> 
> ...



He has alot of wisdom!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, for y'allz on the western side of the big drip, it's only 5:30 PM or earlier, but here it is quite late and I have a bear of a week in front of me, so, nite-nite!!!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, for y'allz on the western side of the big drip, it's only 5:30 PM or earlier, but here it is quite late and I have a bear of a week in front of me, so, nite-nite!!!




It's 4:33 here in Texas....but I understand, you're on the wrong side of the world, so, nitey, nite....sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for y'allz on the western side of the big drip, it's only 5:30 PM or earlier, but here it is quite late and I have a bear of a week in front of me, so, nite-nite!!!
> ...



Since everything is always bigger in Texas does that include the bed bugs?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



That he does. I don't even know how many times I read this since I first saw it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, for y'allz on the western side of the big drip, it's only 5:30 PM or earlier, but here it is quite late and I have a bear of a week in front of me, so, nite-nite!!!



Nite!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Dang right......here's a Texas bed bug....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Here's the ones in other states........


----------



## April (Feb 16, 2014)

Hope all is well with everyone tonight...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





So now I understand why you don't want them biting Stat!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Exactly.....they would swallow him up......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 16, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Hope all is well with everyone tonight...



Thanks for that image, it will be one that I will use to lull me to sleep. A warm summer night on a yacht in a tranquil bay with the sounds of the water lapping at the hull.


----------



## April (Feb 16, 2014)

Bed bugs suck!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


>



Awww!!!

"A baby seal walks into a club ..."

I'm never gonna forget that one, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 16, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bed bugs suck!




They bite......


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

I thought they bit, then sucked. Am I wrong?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes. It's a blessing to be a telecommuter.

Except tonight. 

I got a new phone for work. I need it for e-support, and my old one is a bit obsolete. So I plugged it in, and the minute I did so, I had a dial tone. It didn't matter if I had the handset plugged in and on or off the cradle, or what button I pushed. Finally, I was coming up on late for work, so I plugged in my old phone - and the right lens fell out of my glasses.

I can see three inches in front of my face without my glasses. I don't have one of those little screwdrivers (thankfully the little screw didn't take a wander. I would never have found it.), so I had to use my pinky nail. 

I was five minutes late for a job where I was already sitting in the chair. How fail is that.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 16, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


>



A friend of ours has a rescue dog that looks like that...we call her Blanche..."I have always relied on the kindness of strangers"....


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 16, 2014)

Good GAWD! It looked so relaxing at the start, but now we have bedbugs???? YUK.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

We wander.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Bed bugs suck!
> ...



And what happens when they're pregnant?

...wait for it...

-- they give birth in the spring.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 16, 2014)

What's really sad is I had to think about that one before I got it. I must be tired.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

*Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*



Uh - - what's the question?

Whatever it is, my answer is "42".


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*
> ...



Get some sleep? The question is in green, and starts with the word 'anybody.'


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Ewwwwwwww.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

Anitabeme said:


> Good GAWD! It looked so relaxing at the start, but now we have bedbugs???? YUK.




Anita!!!  Woohooo!!!  Whassup, babe?

 [MENTION=43537]Anitabeme[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I thought they bit, then sucked. Am I wrong?




_I will be good, 
I will be good,
I will be good,
I will be good...._


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Wasabi and soy sauce almonds. One would think after I burned my mouth the first time I bought them, I would have learned my lesson.

Ouch?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wasabi and soy sauce almonds. One would think after I burned my mouth the first time I bought them, I would have learned my lesson.
> 
> Ouch?





Yeah, but it tastes good!!!  Wasabi!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wasabi and soy sauce almonds. One would think after I burned my mouth the first time I bought them, I would have learned my lesson.
> ...



I don't retain the ability to taste after I have burned my mouth.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

Not really on until very late my time today, but wanted to share this with you all, a musical treat to warm hearts on cold days:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QvoqvX2VPE]Shenandoah - YouTube[/ame]


Chanticleer is THE premiere vocal group in the USA and they never cease to amaze me with their beauty of sound. Notice how unbelievably quiet and poised they all stand and simply produce sound, rich, vibrant sound that touches heart-strings.

Take out four minutes of your day and be blessed by true piece of Americana, sung by a group that is pure and wonderful Americana.

Bravo, Chanticleer, bravo.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

*Happy President's Day to one and all.*

In their honor I am posting Abe Lincoln, Lyndon Johnson and Barack Obama since this is BHM and they are probably 3 of the most influential in this regard.


















And my all time favorite Abe Lincoln quote;





​


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Nite from the wrong end of the day - going to sleep right now, and watch House of Cards with my sister this evening (since I have tonight off.)

Later!


----------



## Connery (Feb 17, 2014)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 17, 2014)

Monday morning........


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'm with you, Boop... there is a huge difference between 'flavor' and 'colon blowing hot'.  
Huge.  ​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 17, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Monday morning........



True... but it's a Federal Holiday


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*



  I'm a little over six feet tall and hung like a horse...  Does that count for "big"?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> We wander.



Val De Ri, Val De Ra
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fwAM1qKBXY]1954 HITS ARCHIVE: The Happy Wanderer - Henri Rene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 17, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*
> ...




Oh Lordy did we need that visual.....






Thanks for sharing though......

​


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 17, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Monday morning........
> ...




Not for most of us...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*



In the 4th grade I was reading at a 9th grade level. I lost count of the books I own when it went over 3k about 25 years ago. I have probably donated at least that many books to charitable causes since then.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 17, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Bummer for you, but not for me!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2014)

All days are holidays for me

so I s'pose my wife will put me to work


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> All days are holidays for me
> 
> so I s'pose my wife will put me to work



Good morning Jake 

And you should know by now that it is her job to find work for you to do.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





FYI it is the male seahorses that become pregnant.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*
> ...



I'm 5' no-never-mind so no. Different big.

I assume there's a happy Mrs. Joe, walking funny somewhere out there?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*
> ...



Still books only, or e-reader as well?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*



Yes, when I have time, I really enjoy a good book. My second favorite pastime after gardening.

I'm reading this one now and it's really good: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Soldier-Dogs-Maria-Goodavage/dp/B00B9ZE3LM/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392649712&sr=8-1&keywords=soldier+dogs[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I thought they bit, then sucked. Am I wrong?





I don't know...I've never encountered the little critters....hopefully I never will......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yes. It's a blessing to be a telecommuter.
> 
> Except tonight.
> 
> ...




Like the saying goes, sh*t happens.....also, when it rains it pours (only not in Texas, ha,ha).


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

Anitabeme said:


> Good GAWD! It looked so relaxing at the start, but now we have bedbugs???? YUK.




Hey Anita, see you made it back......how are ya?

We talk about everything here, from the kitchen sink to the hairs on the bed bugs.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It's a blessing to be a telecommuter.
> ...



au contraire

In East Texs (a forest the size of Indiana with 20 million acres of woods), the rain can pour for two to three days at a time.  Allison rained on us in 2001 for 18 days.  Drowned the Rice University basements where the mainframe IS was located for the uni.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they bit, then sucked. Am I wrong?
> ...



I don't think any of us have. But YAY! Internet - that's what I thought I read, at some point in time.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning!!!!




Ooooh, so pretty..........it could be a Christmas card.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *Question of the Day February 16, 2014. Anybody else a big reader?*
> ...




Pics, or it didn't happen.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Nite from the wrong end of the day - going to sleep right now, and watch House of Cards with my sister this evening (since I have tonight off.)
> 
> Later!



Yeah, so why am I awake? The power went out, my sister yelled the effinheimer, and et voila, here I am.

/le sob


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Both! Darling offspring bought me a Nexus 7 for Xmas and with a Kindle app it has at least 20+ books lined up for me to read right now. I have got through at least 5 so far. Weaning myself off the paper versions but I still have a backlog on the bookshelves. While I like the feel of a book I spent some money buying a decent leather cover with a tablet pen holder and that provides a similar feel.


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Internet, it's a good thing.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That must be the "rainforest" area of Texas.....

We're in the desert......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

I fired the pixies in my sig.....so now they're making me coffee every morning.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That's what I wondered -- how big is 'big'?

I'm still on the normal type font for now... 

As for Joe, he's just ... well, average.  When he and I go hit the bars they call him "little Joe" and I'm "Hoss".


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Awesome!

I was just telling my sister, I wish I could go back to the library of my youth. That place was just so peaceful, and smelled so good! Like decades of books, and wood, and furniture polish ... It's probably changed. But I loved it there.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



No mail, no banking today?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Back to bed with me! Later, guys and dolls.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I know the feeling, I spent many a long and happy hour in libraries growing up. When we had the opportunity to design a new library here in my home town we put a lot of thought and effort into what we loved about them and how to make sure that it would be there for future generations. The children's section is on the top floor with a special reading well built into the floor lined with cushions and under a skylight that can change colors. For the reference section on the 2nd floor we have a corner with floor to ceiling glass and comfortable chairs that looks out over the fields. Downstairs we have a coffee bar and an Art Gallery as well as a Community Room. The seating is low and there are wicker lounges for people to stretch out on and read. 

After Hurricane Sandy we had people sitting on the floor recharging their phones and using the WiFi to reconnect with loved ones. It is the heart of our town and has turned into a really wonderful experience for people of all ages.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Me have way too many books, but never lack for reading material.  I bought a Nook last summer for the cross country train trip, used it a lot on that, but since haven't used it much and actually I'm not even sure where it is.  I prolly would have used it more if it worked properly but it won't connect to my laptop so it's pretty limited.

There's a monster book store chain in Tennessee (McKay's) where I take the op to stop whenever I go to Knoxville, Chattanooga or Nashville.  At least once I ended up buying the same book twice.  And then I have several tabs open with Amazon pages of various books waiting for me to act and accumulate enough for free shipping (which is well past already).  Winter's good for that.

Usually on media, sociology, politics, music or especially, history.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



It sounds just perfect. Do you have any pictures, or does the library site itself have pictures?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Building;









Seating;









Research;





Childrens;

Green cushions around the reading well under the skylight in the LHS image

















Art Gallery and Coffee Bar;


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



WOW, what accommodations 

So --- how often do people fall asleep in one of those big hand chairs?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



 but I am sure it has happened. 

Interestingly enough the chairs are made out of a weed that clogs the waterways around here. A Vietnamese immigrant who was working to help clear the waterways then started weaving the weed and came up with these chair designs. 

About half the population of our town are immigrants and so we have all sorts of interesting festivals. Diwali and Holi are celebrated along with Christmas, Thanksgiving and the 4th of July. For Chinese New Year we have our own Dragon that lives in the basement. It is a fascinating place.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2014)

Reeeeally.... I would love to see a real Holi festival.  Found out about that in my research of Carnaval.

Do they do it up complete with the flinging of suspicious and colourful liquids in the street?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Love the chairs! It looks amazing. Thank you. 

So your daughter, is she a huge reader as well? And Mrs. DT, too?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Reeeeally.... I would love to see a real Holi festival.  Found out about that in my research of Carnaval.
> 
> Do they do it up complete with the flinging of suspicious and colourful liquids in the street?



They use powders around here, primarily colored chalk. It is messy but a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Love the chairs! It looks amazing. Thank you.
> 
> So your daughter, is she a huge reader as well? And Mrs. DT, too?



From the day she was brought home we started reading to her. At 13 months we had her in a push chair and we went into a bookstore and she freaked out. "Books, books, books" at the top of her voice.  She had never seen so many books in her entire life. 

She is not only an avid reader but an aspiring writer too. Used to publish short stories on Fan-Fiction and received 1000 positive reviews, 300 of them for one story alone. We have both a physical and a virtual library in the home. We give and receive books as gifts.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Nice......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

This is the public Library in San Antonio, Texas.....I haven't ever been in it, we have a very nice one in our neck of the woods.








An aerial shot:


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll look for St. Paul Public Library pictures when next it's an option. That place is amazing. I only went there once, and it still shows up in my dreams.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

Montepulciano D'Abruzzo, 1988.

Great wine. Loving it.

Cannot feel my feet anymore. This is lovely.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY]The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

Herrlich, einfach herrlich!!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 17, 2014)

So tired. Watched two episodes of House of Cards with my sister, and ordered dinner in. She's getting over a brutal cold.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2014)

Before I say goodnight....I thought I'd share this:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> So tired. Watched two episodes of House of Cards with my sister, and ordered dinner in. She's getting over a brutal cold.




Wishing your sister "gute Besserung"!  (get well!)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning, swingers!!!

To get you swingin into the day:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtld2aqgDPg]1930's & 40's Swing Music - Orrin Tucker - Boswell Sisters - George Hamilton - YouTube[/ame]


Great to let play in the background.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, I love swing music! When I was in my twenties, I was listening to the music of the Twenties and Thirties all the time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, I love swing music! When I was in my twenties, I was listening to the music of the Twenties and Thirties all the time.




This is what happens when people live many times zones apart from each other... 

G'nite, Boop!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I love swing music! When I was in my twenties, I was listening to the music of the Twenties and Thirties all the time.
> ...



Yeah, I just woke up again since this week, Monday is my day off. Sleep well!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

This pretty much goes hand-in-hand with what it says in my bio;

_The amount of energy somebody puts into hurting you is directly proportionate to how much stronger you become._


----------



## Cajun (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Back to bed with me! Later, guys and dolls.



i've seen many a day break. LOL...my neighbors call me the vampire.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

I much prefer working nights to days.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah! Me too. But I have to work days. I start work at 6am. Ugh 
But it saves on babysitting costs 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Yeah! Me too. But I have to work days. I start work at 6am. Ugh
> But it saves on babysitting costs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.



I worked graveyard from 1986-1993. It worked well because my daughter was in school while I was sleeping, and I was at work while she slept. 

The first five years, we actually lived with my folks, and after that we lived a block away. She slept over there while I was at work, so thanks to them, no babysitting costs either.

This feels strange to talk about, since she is a mom now, herself.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

You get off work before he's home from school then? That'd be nice.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! Me too. But I have to work days. I start work at 6am. Ugh
> ...



you are very lucky. you really are. so mis your daughter.

there was one time when i was paying  child care, child support, and my son was living with me...long story...painful...but he turned out to be such a good kid.

so i am very very lucky too.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

All we ask is that they live to adulthood, and be happy when they get there, right!??


----------



## Connery (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning!!!!



​


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Morning already!? Guess that means it's time for me to call it a night.

But you know I won't. I always say I'm going to bed, and then I'm out and about for another hour or two.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

I used to live three blocks from this place, in a renovated brownstone.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I used to live three blocks from this place, in a renovated brownstone.



What is it? Very interesting architecture.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I used to live three blocks from this place, in a renovated brownstone.
> ...



The Cathedral of St. Paul located in St. Paul. 

Cathedral of St. Paul


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Go to images.google.com and type in cathedral of st paul mn inside.

SO beautiful.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow!  That is magnificent!   Very beautiful sanctuary!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Serenity just oozes from that place. I love seeing the cathedral whenever I'm in St. Paul. And Cathedral Hill is a pretty nifty neighborhood, too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2014)

Just getting up and having some coffee.

Went to see "Frozen" with one of the families and a number of the grandchildren.

Lot of fun.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I much prefer working nights to days.




Can I choose neither.......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Another beautiful scene......

tis not fair.....here everything looks pretty dead and brown....can hardly wait for spring to turn everything green again....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2014)

Just wanted to say good morning to everyone....now off to drink my coffee.......


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Mornin! I am looking forward to seeing the lakes thaw. That's my favorite "spring has sprung" sign.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> You get off work before he's home from school then? That'd be nice.




Yeah! I get off at 215. Thankfully they went to all day kindergarten this year. It's good for him, he needs school all day for one he loves school, and it helps with daycare sad to say. My dad watches him in the morning and he gets off the bus at 335. 
My son has had delays and has been in therapy since right before his 2nd birthday. I am not going to get too in to it, people are assholes around here. Anyways, having him full day kindergarten has helped so much. He is in a integrated kindergarten with children who needed therapy like him and then "normal" children. 
He still has problems with some things, but very few, and he has moved on to first grade words on his flash cards ahead of some of the "normal" kids. I think a lot of it before was him being stubborn. No clue where he gets it. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > You get off work before he's home from school then? That'd be nice.
> ...



Whenever my daughter alludes to a shared personality trait that could be construed as 'negative,' I announce with a perfectly straight face that it must've skipped a generation. >.>

I'm glad he's making strides! I have many friends whose offspring have faced similar challenges ... we all cheer them on when they clear another hurdle.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Beautiful...I really do miss those days back East.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I bet Holi is fun.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!!!!
> ...



Can you go back for a winter vacation maybe?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 18, 2014)

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > You get off work before he's home from school then? That'd be nice.
> ...



With smart kids it can sometimes be boredom that results in them acting out to get attention. Once they start to discover that learning can be fun there is  no stopping them. If you can get them into reading they will always be exploring new things with their minds.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 18, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yup! All of the festivals are fun but the summer programs for the kids are the best of all. The Anything that Floats and Cardboard Boat races on the local pond are my favorites. The Egg Drop competition from the 3rd floor balcony is another perennial that never ceases to be fun. We also have Robotics and science programs where local laboratories come in and let the kids have hands on fun with experiments.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2014)

"I have a dream".


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egleVKDvH10]Amir Benayun - I have a dream ???? ????? - ?? ?? ???? - YouTube[/ame]


Cool music to chill to. Enjoy the neat sounds.

Thank you, @Sweet_Caroline !


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2014)

How interesting......


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

We need more people in here, I have too much rep to go around.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> We need more people in here, I have too much rep to go around.



Whoa, look at D_T!  _Five figures_, baby!  

Congrats, DT.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > We need more people in here, I have too much rep to go around.
> ...



Woot-wooT!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Yup! All of the festivals are fun but the summer programs for the kids are the best of all. The Anything that Floats and Cardboard Boat races on the local pond are my favorites. The Egg Drop competition from the 3rd floor balcony is another perennial that never ceases to be fun. We also have Robotics and science programs where local laboratories come in and let the kids have hands on fun with experiments.



Posterity.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 18, 2014)

over the hump day almost here


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> over the hump day almost here



I just started my Tuesday night shift three hours ago.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




My son is very smart. He observes quite a bit plus he memorizes words and patterns of words. Last soccer season before he could read most kindergarten words he read a sign for a pizza place called the Fieldhouse. We had been there before and he recognized the pattern of the word. He started doing this early on with the guide on the TV, memorizing the names of TV shows. The kid is smart, I am just glad we have been able to unlock some of it. 
When he was younger he wouldn't talk, and that is how this all started with therapy. Then I realized he liked dinosaurs. The kid had problems with speech yet could name almost every single dinosaur when showing him their picture by the time he was three. 
A few months ago my sister was bragging about her seven year old son knowing all the dinosaurs. Lol I just smiled. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That's true of a lot of kids I think; just the bit about learning being tied to what interests them. 

My nephew is on the autism spectrum, as is my grandson. My grandson doesn't have a lot to say, but man does he chat up a blue streak in honor of legos, trains, and Doctor Who.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, it's getting pretty close to my bed time......so I'll have to say:









I'll see ya all tomorrow........


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




My son loves Doctor Who. Lol
He has normal social skills, so they never worried about autism. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 18, 2014)

This evening I woke up for work about 7:30. Noticed it was dark upstairs thought to myself Great! My sister is sick, she went to bed early, she's taking good care of herself.

As I'm logging in to work, I check Facebook and find a message from her. "So, I'm at Urgent Care ..." 

I freaked out.  Somehow thought she meant emergency room. She has had these incidents, three times now I think, where she is rushed by ambulance to the ER. They don't know what is the matter with her, and it doesn't affect her at all except when it is happening.

I thought it had happened again, but no. She has an upper respiratory infection. 

I calmed right down.  Funny how that sisterly "tie that binds" is as tight as it was the day I hit the planet (13.5 months behind her.)


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2014)

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Is his *hearing* OK?  That can have that affect too...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



From my daughter:



> So we watched the first episode of Torchwood again, it's been quite a while. Aidan was plastered to my left side and when Jack got shot in the forehead and crumpled to the ground, Aidan gasped and covered his mouth with his hand. "Oh no, mom!"
> 
> You should have seen him when Jack stood up. "Wait, how's he alive?"


----------



## berilgonzalvis (Feb 19, 2014)

I have complete episode of torchwood in my laptop.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> How interesting......




*THANK YOU!*



That is an awesome red car in the background!!!



 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] : this post WILL get repped!!!  1,000% it will get repped.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Yup! All of the festivals are fun but the summer programs for the kids are the best of all. The Anything that Floats and Cardboard Boat races on the local pond are my favorites. The Egg Drop competition from the 3rd floor balcony is another perennial that never ceases to be fun. We also have Robotics and science programs where local laboratories come in and let the kids have hands on fun with experiments.
> ...




Darn!!  Why does all the fun stuff happen whilst I am sleeping???


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Our scheduling person also works for Santa, the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 19, 2014)

berilgonzalvis said:


> I have complete episode of torchwood in my laptop.




 [MENTION=47481]berilgonzalvis[/MENTION]  

Welcome to the Swing!!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This evening I woke up for work about 7:30. Noticed it was dark upstairs thought to myself Great! My sister is sick, she went to bed early, she's taking good care of herself.
> 
> As I'm logging in to work, I check Facebook and find a message from her. "So, I'm at Urgent Care ..."
> 
> ...



Glad she is OK.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

berilgonzalvis said:


> I have complete episode of torchwood in my laptop.



Welcome Beril


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 19, 2014)

Took me a while to find this place but thanks to my GPS, I made it. 

Love what you've done to the joint. Nice curtains, comfy rocker on the porch. Gonna put my philodendron right over there ... 

Boop, hope your sister is okay and I LOVE that sister photo. 

Luissa - I'm not clear about what went on with your son. He's not autistic, right? I have enormous respect and admiration for those who raise special needs kids. Not saying your son is cuz, as I say, I'm not clear on that. Hope Im not stepping on toes with this ... 

Gotta go water that philodendron.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This evening I woke up for work about 7:30. Noticed it was dark upstairs thought to myself Great! My sister is sick, she went to bed early, she's taking good care of herself.
> 
> As I'm logging in to work, I check Facebook and find a message from her. "So, I'm at Urgent Care ..."
> 
> ...


Glad it wasn't serious.


That's too funny....my mom would try and dress my sister (4 years older) and me the same, too....only in different colors...and this while we were older...like 10/14!   We, of course, wouldn't wear them on the same day.....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2014)

Morning all.  Still no rain here.  Cloudy yesterday, but that was about it.  Sunny and in the 
70s and 80s all week.  Now that might sound good, but it's winter and we need rain badly.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Morning all.  Still no rain here.  Cloudy yesterday, but that was about it.  Sunny and in the
> 70s and 80s all week.  Now that might sound good, but it's winter and we need rain badly.




Good morning....Bodey...you all need rain too?  We've had a couple of misty days with heavy dew....I mean heavy...it actually wets the ground, but no rain to speak of.  Seems like a lot of places are having that same problem.

On the other hand...those that got snow...are now going to get rain...according to the news last night....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2014)

This morning I feel like Pooh.......bear that is......


----------



## Connery (Feb 19, 2014)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 19, 2014)

Good morning ya'll!  It is overcast here but mild weather.  Not too cold outside.  A real welcome change here in Georgia!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 19, 2014)

woke up to loud cracking of thunder before 9 am followed by sun breaking through at 10:45. Maybe I should be a p/t meteorologist


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> woke up to loud cracking of thunder before 9 am followed by sun breaking through at 10:45. Maybe I should be a p/t meteorologist




That's got to be one of the best jobs....you don't have to be right all the time...heck, you don't have to be right at all, just get people's hopes up.....


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > woke up to loud cracking of thunder before 9 am followed by sun breaking through at 10:45. Maybe I should be a p/t meteorologist
> ...


yep. they got our snow forecasts wrong more than they got it right this season.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Took me a while to find this place but thanks to my GPS, I made it.
> 
> Love what you've done to the joint. Nice curtains, comfy rocker on the porch. Gonna put my philodendron right over there ...
> 
> ...



Thank you for dropping by, Luddly. 

Would you like something to drink, an iced tea perhaps?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Morning all.  Still no rain here.  Cloudy yesterday, but that was about it.  Sunny and in the
> 70s and 80s all week.  Now that might sound good, but it's winter and we need rain badly.



Holding thumbs that you get some rain sooner rather than later.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all.  Still no rain here.  Cloudy yesterday, but that was about it.  Sunny and in the
> ...



I just had to turn on the light on my desk because it has gone so dark outside that I can no longer see the keyboard clearly!  It was bright and sunny earlier and now it is looking like we are about to get some serious rain and that is going to mean flooding around here because the ice will block the drains.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyyNPB9iCAM



Thanks HJ


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Took me a while to find this place but thanks to my GPS, I made it.
> 
> Love what you've done to the joint. Nice curtains, comfy rocker on the porch. Gonna put my philodendron right over there ...
> 
> ...



Aww, bless you! You brought flowers. They are lovely.

Now, what can I get you to drink?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > This evening I woke up for work about 7:30. Noticed it was dark upstairs thought to myself Great! My sister is sick, she went to bed early, she's taking good care of herself.
> ...



Of course not! I think my mom stopped when we started school.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Good morning ya'll!  It is overcast here but mild weather.  Not too cold outside.  A real welcome change here in Georgia!



Yay! I've been telling customers for weeks, this just isn't right. Y'all can't handle our weather anymore than we could handle yours.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyyNPB9iCAM



I felt like the bar on Cheers when I saw your post.  "MICK!"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning ya'll!  It is overcast here but mild weather.  Not too cold outside.  A real welcome change here in Georgia!
> ...



lol! That's funny!  We definitely do not know how to drive on ice.  I think that secret is out now.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2014)

I decided to take a little break from working.....bet I'll be here for an hour or longer, tsk, tsk...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Rut-roh.

I can foresee some serious trouble in my future.



> Well, this changes EVERYTHING!!! I didn't know this. Did you?
> 
> You can make cookies from any box of cake mix. Just add 2 eggs and 1/3 cup oil to any 18 oz mix. Drop into 1-inch mounds and bake at 350 degrees for 8 minutes for delicious and easy cookies.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Rut-roh.
> 
> I can foresee some serious trouble in my future.
> 
> ...




Oooh.....that sounds good....do they come out soft like cake?  I don't like soft cookies....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Rut-roh.
> ...



I do not know, but am willing to try!! 

Thank me, darn it. This is a sacrifice.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



It's like watching a bunch of cars perform Bambi on Ice.

*family joke: My daughter has long legs with these dainty little ankles. Whenever she'd take a tumble she reminded me of nothing so much as Bambi trying to maintain footing on the ice.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSh1eLrxiqs]Bambi on the ice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 19, 2014)

Good video!  That about sums it up!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Good video!  That about sums it up!



I love the Disney classics. Found out just the other day that this one will apparently never stop misting me up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7JvL2ap3Cg]Baby Mine-Dumbo & His Mommy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 19, 2014)

That is a precious cartoon video, BD.  Thank you for posting it - I'm saving that one!  Those were the days!  I want my grandchildren to grow up seeing videos like that.  Very sweet!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

*Question of the Day: February 19, 2014 

What group were you part of in high school?
*

I wasn't. I had friends from all the groups, but I wasn't actually in any of them. Closest I might get would be the religious kids.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *Question of the Day: February 19, 2014
> 
> What group were you part of in high school?
> *
> ...



The nickname for my HS was "all the morons"!  Anyone who wasn't a jock or a street thug was a de facto nerd. There were about 5 or 6 of us in total who ended up surviving to become seniors. We hung out together because we weren't part of any of the other gangs. I suspect that we were only allowed to survive because we were willing to help the others with their homework. I turned 17 just a couple of months before I graduated and I had never been so happy to get out of somewhere before in my life. I have never attended a "reunion" and I suspect that if they ever held one it would probably be in a prison cemetery. I have hooked up again, on Facebook, with 3 of my fellow senior group. Who would have guessed that it was my taste in music (Janice Joplin) that ended up deciding the career of one of them. Strange brew, but thanks for the recollection.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *Question of the Day: February 19, 2014
> ...



Can you share a bit more about the Joplin career?

My favorite teacher that I never, EVER forgot and always thought of with a smile is the one who nicknamed me Bobbi McGee.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Just a reminder that today, February 19th, is *Bloodrock's birthday.* Nothing exceptional but two days after his birth, I came home from school, raced up the lane into the house and the bedroom where I met him for the first time. Went over to my mother's bed and sat down on the little bugger. He was a tough kid. Didn''t let out a peep.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Just a reminder that today, February 19th, is *Bloodrock's birthday.* Nothing exceptional but two days after his birth, I came home from school, raced up the lane into the house and the bedroom where I met him for the first time. Went over to my mother's bed and sat down on the little bugger. He was a tough kid. Didn''t let out a peep.



Thanks!! I did not know! Hopefully he'll swing through here and we can have some festivities in his honor.



 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Since I was the one who was out working every weekend I had the money to spend on albums. I found this little store in an alley that stocked the kind of music that wasn't sold on Main Street. The first time I went in there the owner handed me a set of stereo headphones and put on Traffic's John Barleycorn Must Die album. This is the first thing that I heard;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k1JyRLiDgE&feature=kp]TRAFFIC - Glad - YouTube[/ame]

I was reaching for my wallet before the first track was finished. It was like I had found musical nirvana. ELP, Jethro Tull, Blood, Sweat & Tears, Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young, it was all in there. I had the largest music collection amongst the seniors and it was all from this store. It was the Cheap Thrills album that made my fellow senior decide that he wanted to become a recording engineer.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder that today, February 19th, is *Bloodrock's birthday.* Nothing exceptional but two days after his birth, I came home from school, raced up the lane into the house and the bedroom where I met him for the first time. Went over to my mother's bed and sat down on the little bugger. He was a tough kid. Didn''t let out a peep.
> ...




*HAPPY BIRTHDAY [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]!*











​


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

[MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] - what's his favorite cake?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] - what's his favorite cake?



Baked chocolate squirrel with nuts, of course!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] - what's his favorite cake?


Nowadays he'll scarf down any kind of cake.When he was small he really liked to Pattycake.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Just a reminder that today, February 19th, is *Bloodrock's birthday.* Nothing exceptional but two days after his birth, I came home from school, raced up the lane into the house and the bedroom where I met him for the first time. Went over to my mother's bed and sat down on the little bugger. He was a tough kid. Didn''t let out a peep.



Nothing exceptional? Little bugger? Damned right I'm tough. Thanks for reminding me it's my birthday! I'm trying to quit. Big brothers!!! And I like German chocolate cake with lot's of chocolate icing. And thanks for the BD wishes everyone!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] - what's his favorite cake?
> ...



And you? Just cuz I'm nosy. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder that today, February 19th, is *Bloodrock's birthday.* Nothing exceptional but two days after his birth, I came home from school, raced up the lane into the house and the bedroom where I met him for the first time. Went over to my mother's bed and sat down on the little bugger. He was a tough kid. Didn''t let out a peep.
> ...



Do you have dinner plans?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 19, 2014)

I heard there was cake being served


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

drifter said:


> I heard there was cake being served



Oh, it's lovely!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't. Don't know what the family has in mind.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Nothing better than carrot cake with cream cheese icing. Yum!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



O.O

I know, right!? 

My second favorite would have to be spice cake with cream cheese frosting.

Third, key lime pie.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Actually there is... the logical extension...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That sounds good! 

Pineapple upsidedown cake is my all time favorite!






When it caramelizes like that you don't need any frosting.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Changed my mind, Pineapple upsidedown cake is my all time favorite cake. But I had a struggle with strawberry shortcake.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

My grandma made me angel food cake every year for my birthday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




I'm with you on that one!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry I wasn't on the swing much today, it has been an unbelievably long day, also emotionally very draining for me, with a couple of extra projects.  I really hope you all had a good day.

To friends and new people who I hope to soon call "friend" as well, I wish you a good end to hump day.

over and out.

-Sir Statalicious
aka "Boopinghengst"


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Over and out.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Took me a while to find this place but thanks to my GPS, I made it.
> ...



Thanks very much ... a little cool yet for ice tea. 

Early this morning, I went out on our deck to watch the eagles cruising the lake for brakfast and what should I spy but a gorgeous fox just below our house. 

Last spring, I managed to get two pretty poor photos of a youngster on our deck. He looked so skinny, I worried for him. I don't know if he made it but the guy I video'd this morning looked fat and fluffy. He caught on to me pretty quickly but I was able to get a pretty good look at him. 

I have so many photos I would like to post now and again. One of these days, I'll set up an anonymously account so I can. 

Meanwhile, just take my word that this little red fox had such a fat and fluffy tail ... why I was right real jealous of him!

Oh and don't tell the Jim the Egg Guy down the road.


`


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Poor Jim.

But I can see why he can't know.


----------



## April (Feb 19, 2014)

Evening all...just checking in to say hi and hope all is well with everyone..


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Blah. Not enough sleep today.  Why has nobody invented a caffeine IV yet?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)

I've stayed up longer than I should've....I'm sleepy and bidding adieu to all of you....for now...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

@statistikhengst

Have you heard of these guys? This video just made my day.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dakd7EIgBE]ThePianoGuys - Let It Go (Disney's "Frozen") Vivaldi's Winter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I've stayed up longer than I should've....I'm sleepy and bidding adieu to all of you....for now...



Nite!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

I was browsing AOL news and saw this and thought it hilarious...so....thought I'd share:


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was browsing AOL news and saw this and thought it hilarious...so....thought I'd share:



My daughter and nephew found that hysterical (I had it up on FB a bit back).

This is the one that spawned my user title for a time.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

"Oh, no; couldn't just give us a break. Had to make us pay."

/sob



> ... Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 9 am Thursday to
> 6 am CST Friday...
> 
> A Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 9 am Thursday to
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

I just heard on the news that you guys are in for yet another vortex


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just heard on the news that you guys are in for yet another vortex



Yes, and I have a friend in Cali who wants me to have the snow fairy send the snow to them because of the drought. Would that I could!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, in our area, a big storm is coming with oodles of rain so I am pleased about that.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, in our area, a big storm is coming with oodles of rain so I am pleased about that.



That's a blessing. It's past time.

I've never lived so hard for spring as I am this year.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2014)

Good morning, fellow Porch-Swingers.

I have something special for all of you,which could have gone on it's own thread, but since boop has put together one hell of a fine gathering place, I thought to share here.

*Love-padlocks, or showing your love in Germany​*
Flowers? Sure, but...
Chocolates? Great, but...
Candlelight Dinner? Ooh-la-la, but...

Starting around 2008, a new craze appeared in Germany among young pairs: Love-padlocks.

There is a massive bridge in Cologne called the Hohenzoller-Bridge, which connects Cologne (west of the Rhine) with its suburbs (east of the Rhine) and is the entry port for the main train station and also the easiest way to get to the Kölner Dom (Cathedral). Young lovers often bring a lock with their names engraved onto it, attach it to a fence that runs along both sides of the bridge, and then they throw the keys into the Rhine river.

Here are some pics of "Liebesschlösser" (Love-Locks):














BTW, here is what the Hohenzoller-Bridge looks like:






Since then, the craze is catching on in many parts of Germany. Along the John F. Kennedy bridge in Bonn there are more and more locks practically every day.

The craze is not just in Germany: you can also see it in Poland and Austria and Hungary and even in Russia. Here is a love-padlock tree in Moscow:






And here is a video I made about 2 1/2 years ago on the Kennedybrücke (Kennedy-Bridge) in Bonn.  I am sorry, it is often very windy on the bridge, so the audio quality is not good. 

Getting our bearings here: the John F. Kennedy-Bridge is the middle bridge of three bridges that connect Bonn (on the west side of the Rhine river) with it's suburbs (on the east side of the Rhine), just as the Hohenzoller does for Cologne and it's suburbs. 

Boringly enough, the other two bridges are called the North-Bridge (Nordbrücke) and the South-Bridge (Südbrücke). Since at this point on the map, the Rhine river runs an almost perfect N-S, we call the west side the left-side of the Rhine ("linksrheinisch"), and correspondingly, we call the east side the right-side of the Rhine ("rechtsrheinisch"), with the usual play on words like being in your "right" mind since you live on the "right" side and so... The suburb of Bonn on the right side of the Rhine is called "Beuel", which is where I live. They call this side also the "sunny side of the Rhine" because there is a very long and well built promenade that runs for miles along the right side and the sun always seems to shine there better - but not on the day when I made the film. RATS!

*These designations are actually very important*, for the Rhine runs N-S through a great deal of Germany, so the highway system (Autobahnsystem) usually does double highways to get anywhere along the Rhine river, with one major highway on the left side of the Rhine and another major highway on the right side. So, in case of a traffic problems on one side of the Rhine, you will often hear announcements on the radio like "bitte, fahren Sie Heute rechtsrheinish um Koblenz herum, da es linksrheinisch viel Stau gibt" (please travel the highway on the right-side of the Rhein around Koblenz because there are major traffic jams on the left side").


Compared to Cologne, there are not nearly as many locks on the bridge - yet - but the craze just started pretty recently and there is no chain link fence on the Kennedybridge like there is on the Hohenzoller-Bridge in Cologne. Again, sorry for the audio-quality, hope you enjoy the 4 minute video:


BTW, the famous bridge of Remagen, where American troops first entered the core of Germany in 1945, is just about 20 minutes away from where I made this film. I bet some of our older military guys here in USMB can appreciate that factoid.


If you think someone needs some warmth, some friendship, some love today, why not direct them to this posting?


Pretty neat, eh?

Have a great Thursday.  Tikkun Olam,


-Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2014)

My fellow Porchers,  this posting is AWESOME:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/339632-made-in-israel-4.html#post8653779


Go watch the video, it is inspiring, what inventors and scientists are doing to improve life for all on our planet. This is just plain old awesome.

Now, I don't know this member (who posted that) yet, but I am definitely going to rep him for a quality posting. I think that once you watch it, you will know why.

Tikkun Olam, baby, Tikkun Olam. All the way.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, fellow Porch-Swingers.
> 
> I have something special for all of you,which could have gone on it's own thread, but since boop has put together one hell of a fine gathering place, I thought to share here.
> 
> ...



I did! I did enjoy this video!  Thanks for the share, even with the wind being a pain, it was wonderful. I liked the lock with the baby lock. 

What a lovely idea.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> My fellow Porchers,  this posting is AWESOME:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/339632-made-in-israel-4.html#post8653779
> ...



It really is. I'm sure it takes some adjustment time, learning how that chair handles in order to do stairs, but I should think it would so be worth it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > My fellow Porchers,  this posting is AWESOME:
> ...




I find people who can due this due to their condition (injury, born-that-way, etc) and who have not only adapted, but prevailed, as just awesome people. They should be an inspiration to all of us.

Kind of puts life in perspective.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

That it does.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Connery (Feb 20, 2014)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, guys! Hope you have a wonderful day. I'm doing the electric blanket huddle, myself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.





Good morning, Jake!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2014)

Again...another beautiful morning in SoCal....even tho we need rain.   But at least we've got the fresh air today.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Again...another beautiful morning in SoCal....even tho we need rain.   But at least we've got the fresh air today.



Gratz on having air!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> @statistikhengst
> 
> Have you heard of these guys? This video just made my day.
> 
> ThePianoGuys - Let It Go (Disney's "Frozen") Vivaldi's Winter - YouTube



I LOVE this. Have it playing in another window.

I love Vivaldi and this is just wonderful. 

But, aren't their fingers frozen?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Again...another beautiful morning in SoCal....even tho we need rain.   But at least we've got the fresh air today.



Beautiful here too. Rained during the night and I've been out watching the eagles fishing.  Won't be long before there are chicks in the nest near us. 

Decorah Eagles, Ustream.TV: Question of the Day Which is the male and which is the female? It is hard to tell the difference unless they are both on the ne...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > @statistikhengst
> ...



I figured it for staging.

Watch the video when you get a chance. Their joy is contagious!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I thought the same thing but watch the very end where they show it from above and then the goofing.

I expected to see polar bears sitting around them, flapping their big paws together in applause.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



That would have been perfect!

Thanks to them, I now need to see the movie _Frozen_.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well, in our area, a big storm is coming with oodles of rain so I am pleased about that.



I'm fairly sure I have never heard of rain measured in _oodles_ before.  

Kinda makes me hungry.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in our area, a big storm is coming with oodles of rain so I am pleased about that.
> ...


'

Pogo....everything makes you hungry....

How about some oodles of noodles?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That's true, everything makes me... hmm... "makes".... sounds like "cakes"....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Also steaks, pancakes and snakes, don't forget, snakes.........


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



On a plane even.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > @statistikhengst
> ...



Listening to it right now.  Wonderful!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




How about "in the rain".....or "in Spain"......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



It is nice, isn't it......can't beat that type of music.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I could always make you some hot chocolate instead? We have a special peppermint chocolate with marshmallow if you prefer?

I love having wildlife around. Your foxes sound adorable. I was watching a young hare loping around a couple of days ago. With all the snow cover it was probably foraging, but it was so curious about everything. It stopped by my neighbor's car and washed off it's face with it's paws. 

In the fall I saw 6 bald eagles circling above my house. We have a resident nesting pair in the Audobon sanctuary a mile away. They were probably the parents showing the young 'uns the neighborhood.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Blah. Not enough sleep today.  Why has nobody invented a caffeine IV yet?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful week! 75 again today and stuff is blooming and budding at the Bloodrock estate! Check out my flowers.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Beautiful week! 75 again today and stuff is blooming and budding at the Bloodrock estate! *Check out my flowers.*



It has warmed up here into the mid 40's and tomorrow the 50's but next week it is supposed to go back to being winter again! 

So far I am not even seeing buds, let alone flowers!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




.....falls mainly in the...


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 20, 2014)

"The planes in Spain fall mainly in the rain."


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 20, 2014)

The moraines fall following the drain!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That wasn't Snaggletooth nor Snagglepuss....it was Lilah.......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> "The planes in Spain fall mainly in the rain."



The rains in Spain are mostly hurricanes.....


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Oh, crap. Thanks, Martex.
> 
> SnagglePUSS. SnagglePUSS. Not snaggleTOOTH.
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > "The planes in Spain fall mainly in the rain."
> ...







Well, sweet peepulz, it is now almost 01:00 here in the land of beer, bread and brats.

G'nite. Have fun, y'allz.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Mudflap said:
> ...



I remember the beer, bread and brats over there and wish I could find some real Deutsch beer here. Best beer in the world.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



A colleague of mine used to play this guy on the radio -- this reminded me... Snagga!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIX4H7bDeYo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIX4H7bDeYo[/ame]


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just cuz I feel like listening to it again..and wanting to share it with y'all.
> 
> I miss him. But he lives forever in youtube.
> 
> OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo?ole - YouTube



Dude was awesome.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Beautiful week! 75 again today and stuff is blooming and budding at the Bloodrock estate! Check out my flowers.



I would, but the image has been moved/deleted?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Have you tried the Internet?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just cuz I feel like listening to it again..and wanting to share it with y'all.
> ...



One of my favorites too. 

First heard it in the movie, Finding Forrester.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

I see you, JimBowie1958  

Ready for the weekend?

They upped our snowcast. 6-12".


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Beautiful week! 75 again today and stuff is blooming and budding at the Bloodrock estate! Check out my flowers.




Awww, the flowers didn't show on my computer......but I bet they are nice.

I have the daffodils, crocus popping up everywhere.....they're not blooming yet, though.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

We're getting pulverized! Took my daughter over three hours to make her usual under-an-hour commute after work. Lots of cars in the ditches, accidents, power outages and closings.

Any news from your neck of the woods, [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] ?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in our area, a big storm is coming with oodles of rain so I am pleased about that.
> ...



 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]

Do you guys have Noodles & Company?


----------



## Locke11_21 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> We're getting pulverized! Took my daughter over three hours to make her usual under-an-hour commute after work. Lots of cars in the ditches, accidents, power outages and closings.
> 
> Any news from your neck of the woods, [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] ?




I'm always amused by how some people drive in the snow just like they do on a sunny dry day.  Be cautious and beware of them


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Locke11_21 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting pulverized! Took my daughter over three hours to make her usual under-an-hour commute after work. Lots of cars in the ditches, accidents, power outages and closings.
> ...



LOCKE!! 

/flying tackle hug

Okay, mister. Good to see you here. 

On the driving, yeah. Especially those with four-wheel drive. Love it when they go flying past, and a mile down the road they're in the ditch. Idiots.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 21, 2014)

Good morning, Porch-Swingers!!!


TGIF!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Morning! It's bout 2:00 a.m. here.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, the fun we're having!



> By 10 p.m. Thursday, there were reports of 10 inches of snow in Grand Meadow, south of Rochester. Meanwhile in St. Michael, in the northwest metro, 8 inches fell, according to members of the WCCO Weather Watcher Network.
> 
> On Thursday night, MnDOT issued travel advisories for counties in west-central and southern Minnesota. Whiteout conditions in those parts made travel hazardous, and people were advised to stay home.
> 
> ...



Of course, that presumes they already are home. If my dad was still working, he'd be holed up in a motel somewhere around the clinic tonight. I'm so glad he's retired. Just turned 79, and retired last month.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>





I am now feeling blessed.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



As intended.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

What's your take, [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 21, 2014)

Locke11_21 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting pulverized! Took my daughter over three hours to make her usual under-an-hour commute after work. Lots of cars in the ditches, accidents, power outages and closings.
> ...



 I agree, they really are clueless.

Welcome, Locke 

BTW which car did you end up choosing? You were trying to decide between the Charger and the Subaru the last I saw.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, the fun we're having!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stay warm and safe!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Shall do! We were going to have a ladies night on Saturday, but that's likely been cancelled. K will let me know if she still feels like a wander after the roads have been plowed, etc.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> What's your take, [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] ?




Definitely do NOT trust google translate.

For individual words, it's just fine, but sentence construction from another language into US-English and stuff like idiomatic phraseology - no way. But, those programs are ripening with time, in the foreseeable future, the software will have a higher learning curve, I think...

For instance, in German, if there is more than one verb in the sentence, the second third and fourth verbs (or more, plus their separable prefixes, if applicable) land in chronological order at the END of a phrase or at the end of the sentence, depending.

Example:

_"Wenn ich gewüßt hätte, daß er so unglaublich beharrlich darauf reagieren würde, dann hätte ich doch die Kirche im Dorfe gelassen..."_


Now, paste that into Google Translate.



Chuckle-chuckle...


The program does not know that "Kirche im Dorfe" is an idiomatic phrase that essentially means "leave the little things where they belong, don't be so nosy, leave it alone" - 

I only used that sentence because I just right now heard it on the radio.

Here, I will now construct an English sentence using german grammar and some idioms:


*I think that in this day we party make should, that would an absolute rocket be!!!*


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, I heard that in your actual voice, and now I can't stop giggling.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2014)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Mornin! I am freezing.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> We're getting pulverized! Took my daughter over three hours to make her usual under-an-hour commute after work. Lots of cars in the ditches, accidents, power outages and closings.
> 
> Any news from your neck of the woods, [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] ?



Terrible. Blowing snow. I don't know how many inches feel but it's a lot and it's that heavy, wet stuff. I'm not going anywhere today, that's for sure. My husband and daughter are staying home too.

We've had close to 9 in. of snow since yesterday and they've classified many of the roads around here as hazardous and closed some schools too. Just read this online.

I need Spring. I'm soooo tired of this.

My daughter did get to build a snowman in the yard yesterday so that's something I guess.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

I think that if my sister and I were not both telecommuters, this winter would have been a lot harder for us. And her SO only has about a four mile commute. 

I just wrote my daughter on Facebook to ask if they are going to stay in. This is supposed to continue for another five hours.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, the fun we're having!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, luckily we didn't lose power. It flickered a little for awhile yesterday and I thought we might but thank goodness that didn't happen.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I think that if my sister and I were not both telecommuters, this winter would have been a lot harder for us. And her SO only has about a four mile commute.
> 
> I just wrote my daughter on Facebook to ask if they are going to stay in. This is supposed to continue for another five hours.



Yeah, I'm lucky I can work from home and my husband doesn't work Fridays. We are keeping my daughter out of preschool if it is even open which I doubt.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I see this all the time. It's especially stupid when it's icy out. I don't care how much of a slow driver I am when the roads are bad. At least I'm on the road!!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy crap! You guys stay safe and warm! Boop I see where the high out there today will be 17. We're heading for the 3rd straight day of 70's here but we're expecting strong thunderstorms with a possibility of tornados. I'm more worried about tornados than I am hurricanes.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2014)

Morning.  Still dry.  Even the nites are warm now....have to turn the overhead fan on at nite with the windows open.  Geesh!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the fun we're having!
> ...



Do you all have a fireplace?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Holy crap! You guys stay safe and warm! Boop I see where the high out there today will be 17. We're heading for the 3rd straight day of 70's here but we're expecting strong thunderstorms with a possibility of tornados. I'm more worried about tornados than I am hurricanes.



Yup! Which isn't too bad - I heard next weekend we're back in the deepfreeze.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Morning.  Still dry.  Even the nites are warm now....have to turn the overhead fan on at nite with the windows open.  Geesh!



That's my favorite way to sleep, provided it's cool enough. Windows open, fan on.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Morning.  Still dry.  Even the nites are warm now....have to turn the overhead fan on at nite with the windows open.  Geesh!
> ...



One leg beneath the blanket... one above...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Nope, but that sure would be nice right about now!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


But not off the edge of the bed, because MONSTERS!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 21, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Morning.  Still dry.  Even the nites are warm now....have to turn the overhead fan on at nite with the windows open.  Geesh!



Oh boy, it is still only February! I hope you have AC for the Summer!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Morning.  Still dry.  Even the nites are warm now....have to turn the overhead fan on at nite with the windows open.  Geesh!
> ...



We do...a small window unit in our bedroom and central..tho we try not to use it too much because of the cost.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap! You guys stay safe and warm! Boop I see where the high out there today will be 17. We're heading for the 3rd straight day of 70's here but we're expecting strong thunderstorms with a possibility of tornados. I'm more worried about tornados than I am hurricanes.
> ...



It's 70 here now but the wind is really picking up. I've been through 2 hurricanes. They just wear on your nerves. You know a week in advance they're coming and when they get here the wind just builds steadily and hits 100 mph and stays that way for like 12 hours and you're a nervous wreck until it's over. With a tornado you'll have a bad storm and then there's a dead calm and the next thing you know you think you're hearing a freight train and wham it goes through and is over but leaving one helluva path of destruction. And what do they have against trailer parks? Never figured that one out.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I was in my parents' basement for this one - we lived a block away.



> On July 1, 1997, Monticello and its surrounding cities were hit with severe storms. According to the local news stations, the storm was classified as straight line winds. However, many residents disagreed, believing a tornado tore up their hometown. Later data showed that there were actually 17 tornadoes that evening. The damages to the town were extreme as debris from damaged buildings was scattered everywhere, rooftops were lifted from homes, trees were uprooted, and power poles toppled. Although the damage to buildings have been repaired, the extensive loss of mature trees has significantly altered the landscape of Monticello.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting pulverized! Took my daughter over three hours to make her usual under-an-hour commute after work. Lots of cars in the ditches, accidents, power outages and closings.
> ...



Glad your daughter got to enjoy the snow....I know my kids used to love it....kids are the only ones that look at snow as so much fun....

I'm so ready for spring, too.....just around the corner, I keep telling myself.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Holy crap! You guys stay safe and warm! Boop I see where the high out there today will be 17. We're heading for the 3rd straight day of 70's here but we're expecting strong thunderstorms with a possibility of tornados. I'm more worried about tornados than I am hurricanes.




We've been having really nice weather, too.   Makes you want to go out and work in the yard.........NOT!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Sounds like an earthquake. Never know when it is coming then it hits (sounding like a freight train) and it is over almost as soon as it starts.

Trailers parks are just bait traps for tornadoes!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Good morning....DT.....have you had your coffee yet?

Here, on me:


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap! You guys stay safe and warm! Boop I see where the high out there today will be 17. We're heading for the 3rd straight day of 70's here but we're expecting strong thunderstorms with a possibility of tornados. I'm more worried about tornados than I am hurricanes.
> ...



I stayed home today, I often work from home and telecommute.
Next Friday my wife and I are heading to our annual two week stay in Cozumel, so I hope it's just cold here when we leave and we don't have any giant snowfalls so our flight won't get cancelled.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I'll hope it's not too cold, either; that can cause flight delays as well.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Well I hope it's not real cold either,,,,for my fellow Minnesotans! It's not just right for it to be this cold and this time of year.  It's that damn Polar Vortex again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Holy crap! You guys stay safe and warm! Boop I see where the high out there today will be 17. We're heading for the 3rd straight day of 70's here but we're expecting strong thunderstorms with a possibility of tornados. I'm more worried about tornados than I am hurricanes.



We were expecting hail, strong winds and possible tornadoes at 5 a.m. this morning but it took a turn and missed us.  We didn't even get a thunderstorm.  Hope you are alright where you're at, Bloodrock!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



The last F3 we had destroyed quite a few roofs / uprooted large trees on the opposite side of my street.  For some reason it didn't cross over.   We are in a sort of tornado alley I'm told.  Still we've not had one hit us directly. ( which I'm thankful for )


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2014)

Set up the Verismo at work....not as pleased with it as I am the Keurig at home...but it was a gift from our daughter. One does not look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Blood, did you feel the earthquake last Friday night?  I heard it was felt as far away as Charlotte -- I was in Augusta and we all got it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Aw.  I look good for my age huh?  Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I heard about it on the news, Pogo.  That is pretty scary.  I hope this isn't an indicator of something bigger coming.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



It wasn't a big one, 4.3 or something like that -- just seems unusual to have an earthquake in South Carolina.  You think of California or Alaska or Indonesia.  But reading some history it turns out the biggest earthquake ever in the East was also in South Carolina, something like a 7.6, back in the 19th century.  Of course last week's quake was right after an ice storm in the area and a lot of places were still without electricity, so it seemed a confluence of events.

It's an unusual winter in many ways.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 21, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Welcome 

Best of luck with the flights. It has been a record winter for cancellations. Hopefully things will go smoothly for you and your wife.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 21, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Has anyone bothered to check the Visa status of that Polar Vortex? 

Perhaps we can have it deported to Canada if it has expired!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes it was the day after the ice storm I heard there was an earthquake and people in parts of Georgia felt it also!  There is a huge fault line on New Madrid fault line I believe.  ( not sure of name ) We could definitely have an earthquake on the east coast.  It was strange how that happened very close together.  Now the tornadoes and windy weather..


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Tornadoes are capricious beasts. Glad to hear that you dodged another one.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




Yes, you do, look good for your age....just don't say anythiing......


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



HaHa.  I used to tell a boyfriend that, you are so good looking, if only you'd stop talking ...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Love your avi picture......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Funny that you should mention that....more bad news/good news.....Polar Vortex be damned?  Actually it is a blessing, they say....it will keep some of these states from severe flooding.....

You might remember the polar vortex from January and later in January, when it brought extremely low temperatures to a good deal of North America. *Starting next week the atmospheric phenomenon, usually confined to the Arctic regions of our planet, will be dipping down once again into many states.*

Models are very confident that *itll be significantly colder than average *in much of *the eastern two-thirds of the nation*, said Mike Halpert, acting director at NOAAs Climate Prediction Center. During the worst parts, *temperatures could be as much as 20 to 35 degrees below average.* The most affected areas will likely be places that have already felt the freeze this year, *such as Minnesota, Wisconsin, and the Dakotas.*

Those states are currently feeling a little relief as the weather has momentarily cleared up in the Midwest, leading to warmer temperatures in the 50s and 60s and heavy rain instead of snow. *Though it might be a nice break from the freezing temperatures, unfortunately, this is actually a bad thing.*
According to Weather Underground, there is so much snowpack on the frozen ground in the central and northeastern U.S.* that warm weather and rain could lead to flash floods. Ice flows breaking up in rivers could also get carried downstream and jam up the flow, leading to spillover.* It seems that the expected arrival of the polar vortex next week may be a blessing: *The return of freezing temperatures could save the region from the worst of this.*

The Return of the Polar Vortex Is Actually a Good Thing - Wired Science


Poor Boop.....she's gonna get hit bad.......  But, it will help keep the flooding at bay.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Thanks.  It's a painting of her, I found it on Pinterest.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Kissing always shuts them up. At least for the immediate future. 

At least he's past-tense.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



And  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] and @kiwiman


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah, good looking only goes so far, imo.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh, y'all think so huh?  Just try it.  I dare ya.


(/taps foot, waiting...)


Who wants to go first, come on come on... 





Where'd everybody go?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I was watching House of Cards. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Hope everybody has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Yeah, that Polar Vortex has been kicking our ass.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'm here....I'll go first......here ya go sweetie........


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



OMG somebody bit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh shit what do I do... can't remember...



Hey wait a minit...

This is just a MOUTH! 

I know I know, "but at least it's not talking".  I hear it coming


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






*Where did he go?         *



*I don't know....he was here, shaking in the corner a while ago......*



*Come here big talker.....*


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Women!  What you do to guys, just isn't right!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

But it makes us happy!! And you like it when we're happy.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 22, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They like it.....they beg for more.....


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



No we don't!  Knowing exactly what women are up to has taken me years and years and years of personal study.  Yes, I got sucked in.  Yes, I ended up looking like an idiot.  But, during all of this,,,,,I took notes.   Now my defense is much better.  I'm honest, every once in awhile I take it in the shorts, but the frequency isn't as constant as it used to be.
That ladies,,,,is the slight smell of near victory.
Every morning I wake up, I sing a song to myself to help me forge through the day knowing I'll be interacting with,,women.  I am prepared and I will overcome, we shall overcome!! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJUkOLGLgwg]We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



I'd love to meet Mrs. Kiwi.  I'm betting she can make you melt inside ten seconds.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM]What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



If it dumps even more snow then it will only delay the flooding till the Spring thaw.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

What are you doing up?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> What are you doing up?



Working, of course!



Got to check emails and see if there are any issues to deal with. 

But first I need a cuppa tea!






Be back later!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

Have fun! I just got off work one hour early, which is good because face planting was my other option. Not much sleep yesterday.

Later!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 22, 2014)

Trying out USMB with Tapatalk, sitting in a tram, testing to see how much bandwidth it chews up....

Gesendet von meinem BASE Lutea 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG. - YouTube



My Grandma loved "Satchmo". I recall when he recorded this record, it made him the oldest man to have a #1 hit on the top single chart, and my Grandma talking about it. He passed away four years later in 1971. Thanks for the memory BD.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Trying out USMB with Tapatalk, sitting in a tram, testing to see how much bandwidth it chews up....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BASE Lutea 2 mit Tapatalk 2



I must be missing something because I can't find where I log into USMB via tapatalk. Granted I haven't spent more than a few minutes setting it up but it isn't exactly intuitive from what I have seen so far.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG. - YouTube
> ...



Any time, hon. That song always makes me smile, no matter what.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Trying out USMB with Tapatalk, sitting in a tram, testing to see how much bandwidth it chews up....
> ...



Are you on a tablet or phone?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Tablet, Nexus 7 to be precise.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Maybe go to apps and download tapatalk?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Already done that and I found USMB and I can see the posts. But I can't figure out how to log in so that I can respond. That is the bit that I haven't had the time to figure out yet.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorrow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 22, 2014)

Smartfon, now inside the Aquarium.

Gesendet von meinem BASE Lutea 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Connery (Feb 22, 2014)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!



Morning Connery.  Thanks for dropping in the sunshine again today.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2014)

Good morning.  Should be a clear, blue day in the fifties.  I sure hope so.

I hope everybody gets to do what they want today and enjoy it.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  Should be a clear, blue day in the fifties.  I sure hope so.
> 
> I hope everybody gets to do what they want today and enjoy it.



Morning, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Should be a clear, blue day in the fifties.  I sure hope so.
> ...



How are you this AM, Sarah?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Good!  Reading and watching Lucy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am listening to Robson and Jerome songs while negotiating some property online with my agent.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Okay.  Sounds way more lucrative than what I'm doing.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums



We already had the Coffee Shop and Coffee Shop II which worked quite well.  As to the new 'foroum', stalkers can still follow you there and post in what is supposed to be a 'protected' thread.  All they have to do is make their flame low level.  You know, like a fart as compared to shit.  But they still stink.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well that may be true, but instead of getting blindsided out of nowhere, I'm aware it's happening.  There's no more being a dazed and confused man (most of the time).


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!!!
> ...



Speaking of sunshine. Peace and love. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06X5HYynP5E]Aquarius (Let the Sunshine in) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Mebbe so.  But it is fun to do, regardless.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Awww, Hey [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION].

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  Should be a clear, blue day in the fifties.  I sure hope so.
> 
> I hope everybody gets to do what they want today and enjoy it.




Good morning Jake......and good morning to everyone.......I think it's going to be a great day....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, Mertex.

Our blue sky went away, may get some rain.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I like hanging out on the front porch. its about time I get to know you all outside the madness err forums
> ...



Why are you doing this?


Oh, and it's another sunny day here in SoCal.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok, so now I officially have a sprained neck according the ER to go with the bad back! I was waiting in the intersection to turn left when the light turned orange and after the last vehicle went through I started to cross only to have some idiot try to run the light. He rammed me so hard my car was up on 2 wheels. I managed somehow not to hit any other vehicles and stopped at the side of the road with my flashers on. I was in a lot of pain so I just stayed in the car and called 911.

While I am waiting the other driver comes over and wants my insurance info because he says that he is in a hurry and wants to leave right away. Then he accuses me of cutting in front of him. He was 5+ car lengths away in a 35 mph zone when I started to turn. More than sufficient time and distance to safely stop for the light. He says he has a "witness". 

I am probably going to be ticketed for making an "unsafe turn" but thinking about in the ER I am more inclined to believe that this was road rage. He was stuck in heavy traffic because there was construction further down that road (which I knew about hence I was taking an alternative route) and he was "in a hurry". So I honestly believe that he accelerated and tried to run the light. 

I know this sounds like I am trying to justify myself but I was in no hurry myself. I had plenty of time and was finished with my errands and heading home for lunch. Some days you think everything will be just like normal and then it all goes wrong. One thing I will say though, that car is built like a tank. It took a full broadside and there was no damage intrusion into the cabin that I could detect. Then again I haven't seen what it looks like from the outside but I am willing to bet it won't be pretty or cheap to fix. Both passenger doors are probably write offs. 

So I am still feeling shaky from the adrenelin [sp?] rush and the drugs haven't kicked in yet. Tomorrow will probably be even worse. On the positive side I am alive and able to make this post.

Peace
DT


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2014)

DeRideo, that's not good.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> DeRideo, that's not good.



No, but it is what it is. In hindsight I still would have made that turn because there was no way to guess that he was going to try and run the light. And you can't just sit in an intersection and block traffic either. It is a judgment call and this one didn't pan out.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 22, 2014)

Good evening Porch Swingers. I want to thank you all for your prayers and kind wishes. Hossfly and I lost our sister Sandi at 11:22 this morning. She passed peacefully. so I am at peace.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ok, so now I officially have a sprained neck according the ER to go with the bad back! I was waiting in the intersection to turn left when the light turned orange and after the last vehicle went through I started to cross only to have some idiot try to run the light. He rammed me so hard my car was up on 2 wheels. I managed somehow not to hit any other vehicles and stopped at the side of the road with my flashers on. I was in a lot of pain so I just stayed in the car and called 911.
> 
> While I am waiting the other driver comes over and wants my insurance info because he says that he is in a hurry and wants to leave right away. Then he accuses me of cutting in front of him. He was 5+ car lengths away in a 35 mph zone when I started to turn. More than sufficient time and distance to safely stop for the light. He says he has a "witness".
> 
> ...



When did this happen???  Today?

Well first off he can't leave the scene of an accident, hurry or no hurry.

Here's a first thought: does the light have a camera?  Were other witnesses lined up?  If the light was already amber/orange, then you should have the right of way and he shouldn't be in the intersection at all, whether there's a car turning or not.

Did he drive away then?  Without waiting for the police?

Are you in ER now?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 22, 2014)

I need a drink from some social forum... Lol 
Going on a date with a guy I knew from junior high. Ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2014)

Enjoy yourself, Luissa!  Courage!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Good evening Porch Swingers. I want to thank you all for your prayers and kind wishes. Hossfly and I lost our sister Sandi at 11:22 this morning. She passed peacefully. so I am at peace.



Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Good evening Porch Swingers. I want to thank you all for your prayers and kind wishes. Hossfly and I lost our sister Sandi at 11:22 this morning. She passed peacefully. so I am at peace.



Sorry to hear that, Bloodrock...kind thoughts with you and your family.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ok, so now I officially have a sprained neck according the ER to go with the bad back! I was waiting in the intersection to turn left when the light turned orange and after the last vehicle went through I started to cross only to have some idiot try to run the light. He rammed me so hard my car was up on 2 wheels. I managed somehow not to hit any other vehicles and stopped at the side of the road with my flashers on. I was in a lot of pain so I just stayed in the car and called 911.
> 
> While I am waiting the other driver comes over and wants my insurance info because he says that he is in a hurry and wants to leave right away. Then he accuses me of cutting in front of him. He was 5+ car lengths away in a 35 mph zone when I started to turn. More than sufficient time and distance to safely stop for the light. He says he has a "witness".
> 
> ...



Hopefully you have witnesses...stick to your story and get your insurance company to fight for you being in the right.

Many years ago, I was in an accident (not hurt but my car was totalled) when a 92 year old man ran a red light when I was making a green arrow left turn.   He insisted I ran the light but he also didn't even know what town he was in when he filed his accident report with his insurance company.  Fortunately, my insurance believes me because he hit me in the back right side which meant I was mostly thru the intersection when he hit me.  I spun pretty good, but was ok (always wear my seat belt snug).


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so now I officially have a sprained neck according the ER to go with the bad back! I was waiting in the intersection to turn left when the light turned orange and after the last vehicle went through I started to cross only to have some idiot try to run the light. He rammed me so hard my car was up on 2 wheels. I managed somehow not to hit any other vehicles and stopped at the side of the road with my flashers on. I was in a lot of pain so I just stayed in the car and called 911.
> ...



He only stuck around because I told him I had called 911. Dunno if there was a camera but I hope there was. Given where my vehicle would have been when he hit it he could not have entered the intersection until a fraction of a second before the impact. I was in the ER for a couple of hours until they completed a CAT scan on my neck. Once again a MINI has proven to be well built because the other car was a big Audi 8 series from what little I saw of it. Going to interesting to see that police report.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 22, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so now I officially have a sprained neck according the ER to go with the bad back! I was waiting in the intersection to turn left when the light turned orange and after the last vehicle went through I started to cross only to have some idiot try to run the light. He rammed me so hard my car was up on 2 wheels. I managed somehow not to hit any other vehicles and stopped at the side of the road with my flashers on. I was in a lot of pain so I just stayed in the car and called 911.
> ...



I was broadside on so I suspect that he hit both doors and the rear quarter panel but that meant that I was almost through the intersection when the impact occurred. Another 1/8 second and there would have been just a near miss.  what the police report will say but they usually issue tickets immediately if they think you are in the wrong. Perhaps he will go and check to see if there is a camera before he makes a decision. 

Wearing a seat belt is always a good idea. I am scrupulous about wearing mine and my daughter makes me wait until hers is fastened before we can drive off.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I have no idea what the regulations and red tape might be on getting access to a red light camera photo if there is one - seems to me it would have triggered on (his) movement after the amber light was lit.

Yeah I could tell the first time I drove my MINI that it is decidedly _not_ a flimsy car.  Well I hope all settles calmly and that you feel better tomorrow rather than worse.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Good evening Porch Swingers. I want to thank you all for your prayers and kind wishes. Hossfly and I lost our sister Sandi at 11:22 this morning. She passed peacefully. so I am at peace.



So sorry to hear it.  Will keep you and your family in my prayers, may her memory bring smiles to your hearts knowing that she is at peace and no longer in pain...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ok, so now I officially have a sprained neck according the ER to go with the bad back! I was waiting in the intersection to turn left when the light turned orange and after the last vehicle went through I started to cross only to have some idiot try to run the light. He rammed me so hard my car was up on 2 wheels. I managed somehow not to hit any other vehicles and stopped at the side of the road with my flashers on. I was in a lot of pain so I just stayed in the car and called 911.
> 
> While I am waiting the other driver comes over and wants my insurance info because he says that he is in a hurry and wants to leave right away. Then he accuses me of cutting in front of him. He was 5+ car lengths away in a 35 mph zone when I started to turn. More than sufficient time and distance to safely stop for the light. He says he has a "witness".
> 
> ...


Saw this over at the CS.  Hope you're not too sore tomorrow...please keep us updated.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 22, 2014)

Luissa said:


> I need a drink from some social forum... Lol
> Going on a date with a guy I knew from junior high. Ugh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.




Jr. High? .... I thought boys were so nasty in Jr. high?  Was he different?  Just kidding, hope you have fun and it goes great....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 23, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Good evening Porch Swingers. I want to thank you all for your prayers and kind wishes. Hossfly and I lost our sister Sandi at 11:22 this morning. She passed peacefully. so I am at peace.



Prayers for you and yours, Bloodrock.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ok, so now I officially have a sprained neck according the ER to go with the bad back! I was waiting in the intersection to turn left when the light turned orange and after the last vehicle went through I started to cross only to have some idiot try to run the light. He rammed me so hard my car was up on 2 wheels. I managed somehow not to hit any other vehicles and stopped at the side of the road with my flashers on. I was in a lot of pain so I just stayed in the car and called 911.
> 
> While I am waiting the other driver comes over and wants my insurance info because he says that he is in a hurry and wants to leave right away. Then he accuses me of cutting in front of him. He was 5+ car lengths away in a 35 mph zone when I started to turn. More than sufficient time and distance to safely stop for the light. He says he has a "witness".
> 
> ...



I'm curious to see how this turns out, DT.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning everyone.



Good morning Jake, Mudflap, et al.

Feeling stiff and sore today but that is to be expected. At least I was able to walk off some of the pain and I took some ibuprofin too.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so now I officially have a sprained neck according the ER to go with the bad back! I was waiting in the intersection to turn left when the light turned orange and after the last vehicle went through I started to cross only to have some idiot try to run the light. He rammed me so hard my car was up on 2 wheels. I managed somehow not to hit any other vehicles and stopped at the side of the road with my flashers on. I was in a lot of pain so I just stayed in the car and called 911.
> ...



Me too, MF. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm sorry, Bloodrock.  May the Lord hold you close today & comfort you, Hossfly and your family.   - Jeri


----------



## Luissa (Feb 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I need a drink from some social forum... Lol
> ...




He was kind of mean to me back then. Lol 
Not sure if it will work now either. I like him but can be a little too serious. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone.
> ...



That was some accident, Derideo!  I'm glad you are alive!  You might want to buy some Biofreeze for your neck, back & anywhere else you're feeling pain.  It delivers cold rather than heat and works very well.  I used it after a car accident once by recommendation of a chiropractor.  It works.  

* 
Another idea is take 2 cups of epsom salts and put it in a warm bath and soak for 45 minutes.  You'll find that will draw the soreness out too.  

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Connery (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning all!!



​


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2014)

Morning, Connery!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Great advice. 

I have biofreeze and I intend to use it right after I take that warm bath today.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Morning.



Good morning, Boopsie! 

The coffee and donuts are next to the swing.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Morning.
> ...



You swine! How DARE you know the way to my heart? I could almost forgive you for almost getting yourself killed yesterday!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





Takes more than that to kill off an old reprobate like me! 

Heading off to take that warm bath now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 23, 2014)

Good Morning, everyone. This is a rare cross-posting, but one I thought both the Porch-Swingers and the Coffee Shoppers would enjoy.

 I know we have had very sad news from Bloodrock44, so I thought to publish something that is happy news as well, especially for Blood and for  Hossfly.

My daughter had her 7th birthday party today and we celebrated at an American-Style bowling alley close to where I live.  Three hours long, my daughter and six of her classmates were bowling gutters, splits and spares!!!

This was her birthday cake (which her mother made and it was delicious):







Cute, eh???

And my little one got a stuffed bowling pin as a present from the personnel at the bowling alley - they knows us, because we are regulars!! (Yes, Papa likes to bowl...) and now she is exhausted from hours of partying (this is serious stuff, folks) and is couching out and watching Pipi Longstocking and Taka-Tuka-Land and schmoozing with her new stuff animal:







Gotta tell you, minding 7 7-year olds for three hours is not the easiest job in the world, but they were really quite wonderful and I have never seen little kids snarf down birthday cake like these 7 did. Thank goodness I didn't turn my head away for a second...

Enjoy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 23, 2014)

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] 


I just got around to reading the hair-raising tale of your accident from yesterday. I am glad your alive and among us and wish you a hearty and complete

Mi Sh'beyrach.

(get well).


-Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 23, 2014)

I just created a cool thread about birthday traditions here in the lounge, think you all will REALLY enjoy this. Please feel free to add stuff to it as well:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...-various-birthday-traditions.html#post8670698


best,

Stat


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.

Yesterday was no exception. I slept from 7:00 am to 7:30 pm, then watched some Who with my sister. I then slept from 10:30pm to 2:30 am. I watched two episodes of Supernatural, and then slept for at least another three hours - possibly more.

Apparently, I needed it.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2014)

I guess this is my first post on the front porch swing. I did not notice it because I usually just post on threads I am subscribed to, after clicking on user cp.


----------



## April (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello all...

Dropping in to wish you all well...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> 
> Yesterday was no exception. I slept from 7:00 am to 7:30 pm, then watched some Who with my sister. I then slept from 10:30pm to 2:30 am. I watched two episodes of Supernatural, and then slept for at least another three hours - possibly more.
> 
> Apparently, I needed it.



I did for short periods, in the daze when I did the regular-routine thing (which I hate anyway).  I wasn't a big fan of that shift; it seemed to put a dent in the day that left it wounded, where there really wasn't enough time to do anything.  But I hated the second shift (3-11) more.  That seemed to wipe out the whole day and leave me nothing but lonely late-night.  Also maybe because that's my natural peak awareness time and I hated to waste it on work.

Now my sister, she worked rotating shifts for years.  I don't know how she made those adjustments.  But then she has no life so she wouldn't mind so much.

On the whole I'd rather get some hours of work in in the early morning, not because I like to get up early (I don't) but because I'm not really aware of what I'm doing yet so the time seems less wasted.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I guess this is my first post on the front porch swing. I did not notice it because I usually just post on threads I am subscribed to, after clicking on user cp.



Well welcome Birdman. 

Think fast...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I guess this is my first post on the front porch swing. I did not notice it because I usually just post on threads I am subscribed to, after clicking on user cp.



Welcome Dajjal 

Pull up a rocker and would you like English tea or a pint of bitter instead?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> 
> Yesterday was no exception. I slept from 7:00 am to 7:30 pm, then watched some Who with my sister. I then slept from 10:30pm to 2:30 am. I watched two episodes of Supernatural, and then slept for at least another three hours - possibly more.
> 
> Apparently, I needed it.



My first real full time job was as a computer operator and yes, I worked graveyard shifts from midnight to 8 am. I only recalling crashing out once but I suspect that it was because of an allergic reaction. My girlfriend at the time was a nurse and she kept stopping by and feeding me and when I woke up 24 hours later it was the weekend. Never did find out what actually caused that lost day in my life.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Dropping in to wish you all well...



Thank you for the beautiful card


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is my first post on the front porch swing. I did not notice it because I usually just post on threads I am subscribed to, after clicking on user cp.
> ...



Tea thanks, I have been off drink for eighteen months.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Here you go, a pot of Earl Gray and some scones with cream and jam.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> 
> Yesterday was no exception. I slept from 7:00 am to 7:30 pm, then watched some Who with my sister. I then slept from 10:30pm to 2:30 am. I watched two episodes of Supernatural, and then slept for at least another three hours - possibly more.
> 
> Apparently, I needed it.



Yes, I worked the grave yard shift as a switch board operator once.  It didn't last long.  I couldn't get used to staying awake all night.  I think that has to be the most difficult shift there is.   No wonder your exhausted!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I guess this is my first post on the front porch swing. I did not notice it because I usually just post on threads I am subscribed to, after clicking on user cp.



Welcome aboard! I always think of you as 'bird man,' lol!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> ...



For the most part, I wake up whenever I want to and still have time before work. If I need to do dinner with friends or family, that's the time I would be awake anyway.

Which reminds me, a friend and I have GOT to get together soon, it's been far too long and nobody is getting any younger.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> ...



Weird, isn't it. How you can go to sleep at 'normal time' and wake up so many hours later. I just refer to it as the turn-around weekend ... which now that I think of it, is rather odd that it always happens on a weekend.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Well congratulations!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> ...



Yeah, given my reaction to how things were unfolding last week - I should have been aware that I was about to go under. I never seem to figure these things out until they are past-tense.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I deserve no congrats because the only reason I stopped drinking is it started upsetting my stomach. I would still be drinking every night if I could get away with it, but age has taken its toll.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



If you say so - but I've seen people keep drinking through that and worse! I will honor your wishes though.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 23, 2014)

Canada wins!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Canada wins!



Are we supposed to be happy?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Canada wins!
> ...




Well, you said you live in Baja, Canada, right? 

I like Canada. The better view of the Falls. Great maple syrup!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations Canada!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

I am SO not following the Olympics.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Bar2-D2!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] - last May.

Unprecedented: 18"; All time May MN snowfall records fall; 70s return next week | Updraft | Minnesota Public Radio News

Yeah. THAT sucked.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Followed by!



> The hottest day of 2013 was May 14, with a high temperature of 98°F. For reference, on that day the average high temperature is 69°F and the high temperature exceeds 81°F only one day in ten. The hottest month of 2013 was July with an average daily high temperature of 83°F.



https://weatherspark.com/history/30956/2013/Minneapolis-Minnesota-United-States


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





You are a magnificent waiter......I'll have Iced tea and a cinnamon bun, if you please....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, everyone. This is a rare cross-posting, but one I thought both the Porch-Swingers and the Coffee Shoppers would enjoy.
> 
> I know we have had very sad news from Bloodrock44, so I thought to publish something that is happy news as well, especially for Blood and for  Hossfly.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing with us the details and pictures of Marlene and her birthday party....looks to me those kids had a blast.  She's adorable with her stuffed " bowling pin" and her cake is really cute.  I'm sure she'll have fond memories of this birthday for years to come...you're a good daddy, Stat....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> 
> Yesterday was no exception. I slept from 7:00 am to 7:30 pm, then watched some Who with my sister. I then slept from 10:30pm to 2:30 am. I watched two episodes of Supernatural, and then slept for at least another three hours - possibly more.
> 
> Apparently, I needed it.




Never as a regular thing, but every now and then I had to pull graveyard duty....I had a hard time sleeping during the day.  Since I didn't do it long enough to get used to it, it was always a bitch.   I can't sleep with the slightest bit of light, the room has to be dark as night, so there was no way I could ever get it to be that dark during the day....plus there was too much noise, street noise and other kinds of noise, it was awful.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> ...



I used to be a computer programmer....operators would wake me up in the middle of the night and I had to go in and fix my program......they used to love waking me up at 2:00 a.m., mean ole operators.....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> ...



I have room darkening shades, a sleep mask, a fan right next to me, and white noise playing on my computer. Otherwise, no. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Coming right up;






Today we have the special cinnamon spiced iced tea special;


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I was on both sides of that deal, first as an operator then as a programmer. But then I got smart and added in special messages to my code. So when they would call me I would ask them to read the message to me. Then I would tell them what they were doing wrong and roll over and go back to sleep.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here ever work graveyard? Back in 86-93, I did. And probably twice a year I'd crash and burn.
> ...



I'm the same way.  Gotta be pitch black and dead silent.  Got my shades and earplugs in my suitcase, especially for those times I might stay at my brother's house where he doesn't even have curtains.  I don't know how he does it.

That's prolly what I love the most about living here in the forest primeval -- a real night with a real night sky and free of road traffic, turning trolleys, gunshots, neighbors' televisions and all that other botheration.  There are dogs howling sometimes; I'm getting used to them.  The hooting of the owls is a pleasure, because it belongs to the Night.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

I just recently got the room darkening shades, so I hardly need the sleep mask anymore.

However, I don't know if it made it back from the ER with me. I shall have to do a search.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] - last May.
> 
> Unprecedented: 18"; All time May MN snowfall records fall; 70s return next week | Updraft | Minnesota Public Radio News
> 
> Yeah. THAT sucked.



Yeah, so we had a crappy Spring, a short fall, and a long brutal winter. I am so over it.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Same here....out in the country, it's so dark outside you can actually see the constellations in the sky....no traffic....some not so near neighbors have roosters and you can hear the faint cockadoodle-doos some mornings.....I usually don't, unless I wake up for something else.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




That was great for you....most of the systems I was responsible for, the programs were written by Hqs...Wright Patterson AFB, and I had to call them and the programmer in charge of that program had to come in to his office, and we would then work on finding the bug together over the phone....usually took the rest of the night....I hated having to come in the next morning to make sure it ran alright and the products were A-OK, all sleepy...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Our near neighbors had roosters, and they did not grasp the concept of morning. They were more like morning, noon, night, weekends and holidays.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

This catch is AMAZING!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SqJz0NgnnE]Amazing Ball girl catch - YouTube[/ame]

It was for a Gatorade commercial.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Monday, Porch swingers.

Going to be a busy one for me.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

How's the neck?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> How's the neck?



Mostly sore on the other side now. Not sure is that means that I slept wrong or that it is less painful on the right side. Going to try and make an appt to see the Dr today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > How's the neck?
> ...



Wishing you a complete recovery.  And sorry to read of the harrowing ordeal you went through. Wow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 24, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.



Good morning.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's a goodnight haiku.

What you think is not
important, and how you feel
does not matter. Truth.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 24, 2014)

"Morning, Sam." 

"Morning, Ralph."


----------



## Connery (Feb 24, 2014)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

Morning, glory! Always a pleasure.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

Language at the end, but who wouldn't? Oh, my!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jRTrRxamxQ]Bear & Man... Face to Face! {ORIGINAL VIDEO} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Language at the end, but who wouldn't? Oh, my!
> 
> Bear & Man... Face to Face! {ORIGINAL VIDEO} - YouTube



Damn!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Language at the end, but who wouldn't? Oh, my!
> ...



I know, right!? I SO would have had a tough time staying as calm as this guy did.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I bet he changed his underwear shortly thereafter.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I am SO not following the Olympics.



I'm not either.  I don't think alot of people are.  I'm happy for the Canadians though - their nice neighbors!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I am SO not following the Olympics.
> ...



Technically the winter Olympics is tailor made for them.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

My heart is broken. My baby girl Belle, the one who didn't even have spots when I found her at the shelter, because she was too little and spots come later, died a few months back. I only know because I asked my stepdaughter. 

I haven't seen Belle since August 1, 2008. We were together 24/7 because I was a housewife with agoraphobia.

I can't seem to stop crying.





Rainbow Bridge, baby girl. I love you so very, very much.

1999-2013


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 24, 2014)

I woke up to this news today: Winter Comes Back: Return of the Polar Vortex?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

For my baby girl.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP6B9HttRI8]Cat Stevens - Oh Very Young - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 24, 2014)

Better late than never....they say.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't like to be mean.....but....


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 24, 2014)

What's up? What's happening? And hows things?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8678863-post2008.html


----------



## Mertex (Feb 24, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> What's up? What's happening? And hows things?




All's quiet on the Western Front.....they tell me.....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I don't like to be mean.....but....



Mean?  Whaddaya mean mean?  You mean posting a pic of snow when I don't have any?

I am indeed soooo good at driving in it.  I just want the chance.  Again.

70°?    There's a time for that.  It's called "May".


----------



## Mertex (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My heart is broken. My baby girl Belle, the one who didn't even have spots when I found her at the shelter, because she was too little and spots come later, died a few months back. I only know because I asked my stepdaughter.
> 
> I haven't seen Belle since August 1, 2008. We were together 24/7 because I was a housewife with agoraphobia.
> 
> ...



I still am sorry for your pain and the loss of Belle. I know you missed and loved her.
Just wanted to give my condolences. No reply needed. 

Over and out.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

*Desiderata*

Go placidly amid the noise and haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence.
As far as possible without surrender be on good terms with all persons.
Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even the dull and ignorant; they too have their story.
Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit.
If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter;
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.

Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.
Keep interested in your career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs; for the world is full of trickery.
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals;
and everywhere life is full of heroism.

Be yourself.
Especially, do not feign affection.
Neither be critical about love; for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is as perennial as the grass.

Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with imaginings.
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness. Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself.

You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars;
you have a right to be here.
And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be,
and whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life keep peace with your soul.
With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world. Be careful. Strive to be happy.

© Max Ehrmann 1927


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My heart is broken. My baby girl Belle, the one who didn't even have spots when I found her at the shelter, because she was too little and spots come later, died a few months back. I only know because I asked my stepdaughter.
> 
> I haven't seen Belle since August 1, 2008. We were together 24/7 because I was a housewife with agoraphobia.
> 
> ...



Really, really sorry to hear about the loss of Belle. I must have just logged off, turned off the computer and gone to bed when you posted that.  I am so sorry to hear about that, boop.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My heart is broken. My baby girl Belle, the one who didn't even have spots when I found her at the shelter, because she was too little and spots come later, died a few months back. I only know because I asked my stepdaughter.
> ...



Thank you. 

Katie had promised to tell me when this happened. I had a feeling, months ago. If she hadn't already passed, it wouldn't be long. Finally, I just asked.

If it hurts this bad after all these years, I can't even fathom the pain people go through when their baby is an every day part of their life. Just can't imagine.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Yes, I understand that all too well. I had a dog when I was a small dog, her name was "Tisha" (not Tricia) - a beautiful Irish Setter - and I took her to dog obedience school and the like and won prizes with her. When I went off to college, my aunt kept the dog. And on the day Tisha died (September 4th, 1984) I had the strangest feeling that the telephone was going to ring, and ring it did. That was a terrible day.

My Klia is wavering, but still with us. I massage her legs every morning at about 7:30, pet her and hug her and then we take a long walk along the northernmost vineyards in Germany at a place called the "Finkenberg", which starts maybe 5 blocks away from my doorstep. The one route takes 30 minutes, the other can take 60 or so. Today, Klia wanted to to the longer route and then got real tired along the way and way really draging, so I picked her up and carried her about 10 minutes, she licked my face out of thanks and then walked the rest of the way. She is snoozing right now - something she does alot. But she is eating - small amounts, and drinking water. So, we are in a holding pattern. She is not getting worse right now, but certainly not getting any better. And she has gone from being completely blind at sunset to being completely blind about 1 hour before sunset.  Sigh.

My heart really goes out to you, boop.

If I can find a pic of my other dog Tisha, I will post it.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Did you follow the story of Schoep and John, Stat?





Photographer Captures Tender Moment Between Man And His Sick Dog In Lake Superior (PHOTO)



> "This 19 year old Shep being cradled in his father's arms last night in Lake Superior," she wrote in the Facebook post, which has received more than 207,000 likes and 116,000 shares as of Wednesday morning.
> 
> "Shep falls asleep every night when he is carried into the lake. The buoyancy of the water soothes his arthritic bones. Lake Superior is very warm right now, so the temp of the water is perfect. I was so happy I got to capture this moment for John. By the way, John rescued Shep as an 8 month old puppy, and he's been by his side through many adventures," she continued.
> 
> ...



Whenever you talk about your fur baby, it reminds me of John and Schoep's story.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My heart is broken. My baby girl Belle, the one who didn't even have spots when I found her at the shelter, because she was too little and spots come later, died a few months back. I only know because I asked my stepdaughter.
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Yes, I remember that story very well. Thank you for posting it (tears in my eyes right now, wow...)


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Follow-up;

Schoep, The Sick Dog Whose Viral Photo Touched Millions, Dies At 20, Says Owner John Unger



> On Thursday, the news that Schoep had died was posted on Facebook. "I Breathe But I Can't Catch My Breath... Schoep passed yesterday[,] more information in the days ahead."



Strangely enough, we were all caught unawares. Somehow we sort of thought Schoep was doing well and would just keep doing well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I remember that one and remember tears welling up in my eyes as I read it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That is so touching! <3


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

Good morning, folks!

I hate to start the day with a rant but I just gotta get this off my chest!

As some of you know I hurt my lower back and have been going to Physical Therapy for a couple of weeks now. The accident on Saturday resulted in whiplash and that means that it also needs PT so my therapist would have to do another evaluation before proceeding.

But they don't take my motor vehicle insurance! 

So now I am forced to find a new PT who takes both my MV insurance and my healthcare insurance. 

Why does this have to be so complicated and downright silly? They are going to get paid either by one insurance or another and if that fails they will expect me to pay out of pocket. But can't they all just get their act together and sort out something like the credit card companies do? Why do the people who need to be treated still have to jump through hoops because of what is really just petty paper pushing nonsense. We have computers that can talk to each other on opposite sides of the world already. What is taking the healthcare industry so long to drag itself into the information age?

Thanks for listening. I feel better for having had my rant and hopefully it will make your day a little better when you realize that at least you don't have to deal with this nonsense today. 

/puts away soapbox and goes to take a shower and get ready for work.

Peace
DT


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My heart is broken. My baby girl Belle, the one who didn't even have spots when I found her at the shelter, because she was too little and spots come later, died a few months back. I only know because I asked my stepdaughter.
> 
> I haven't seen Belle since August 1, 2008. We were together 24/7 because I was a housewife with agoraphobia.
> 
> ...



My condolences, Boopsie! Losing a beloved pet is never easy!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Good morning, folks!
> 
> I hate to start the day with a rant but I just gotta get this off my chest!
> 
> ...



Subrogation!! They should be able to get their poop in a group without dragging you through the hedge by your hair, that's what. 

Not much I despise more than bureaucratic red tape.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, folks!
> ...



Tell me about it! I just know that whichever PT fits this bureaucratic criteria is going to be a pain to get to 3 times a week! 

/sigh


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Only on for about 5 minutes between appointments, but hearing what you are saying. Bureaucratic red-tape made end up being the one constant in the entire known universe...


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Well, you know how good I am at ranting. I'll take over if you wish.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




/Stat faints.  



> "/(&/(%&/§$"%"%!"$§!$§"$)$"!§$§%§%§"§$§§"§%"§%!"%§&%$§$&%§$ !!!!
> 
> So there, take that, you %&&%§%"!$!$"%!°!$%§&$%/(/()/($/$&§&§"§$"$§!"$§"$§!"$$ !!!!"




Oh, my virgin ears....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



OY!! Did I give you permission to channel me?!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Sorry, mistress. It shall never happen again. Please put the whip away.


OUCH!


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

Good morning all !!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You're darn tootin, ouch. 

Let that be a lesson to you.

Oh, hi Connery!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 25, 2014)

Get a room already!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Get a room already!




Yours, or mine?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

This is a room! It is semi-private, most of the time. In fact - I am not quite sure what you are doing here. A wrong turn may be involved.

/gazes at Joe suspiciously


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Good morning, folks!
> 
> I hate to start the day with a rant but I just gotta get this off my chest!
> 
> ...



Sometimes the aftermath of an accident is worse than the accident itself.  I know how you feel, I've experienced it myself.....hope this episode will pass...just like everything else does and it will work out in your best interest.  At least you are not hurt to the point of being hospitalized or worse....so we're all glad for that.  The red tape is all supposed to make someone happy.....but, I don't know who.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My heart is broken. My baby girl Belle, the one who didn't even have spots when I found her at the shelter, because she was too little and spots come later, died a few months back. I only know because I asked my stepdaughter.
> ...



Sorry to hear about it....it's always hard to lose a pet...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

Just got back from having my mouth x-rayed in 3-D.......the beginning of the process to get two implants.....it didn't take long, but I had to drive a long ways, and pay a lot for it, too.

Hope everyone is doing great this beautiful Tuesday........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Just got back from having my mouth x-rayed in 3-D.......the beginning of the process to get two implants.....it didn't take long, but I had to drive a long ways, and pay a lot for it, too.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great this beautiful Tuesday........




Ain't technology a wonder to behold?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from having my mouth x-rayed in 3-D.......the beginning of the process to get two implants.....it didn't take long, but I had to drive a long ways, and pay a lot for it, too.
> ...




Yes, I guess I should be glad they're going to make my mouth near perfect, agaiin!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



But Contessa, it is already!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2014)

Rough lesson in life for my kidlet today...one of her friends from hs was killed last nite in a MV accident.   Some asshole ran a light at high speed and t-boned his car.   Sigh.....sometimes there is nothing one can say.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Just got back from having my mouth x-rayed in 3-D.......the beginning of the process to get two implants.....it didn't take long, but I had to drive a long ways, and pay a lot for it, too.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great this beautiful Tuesday........



Implants are expensive. 

So until you get them do you whistle when you talk?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Rough lesson in life for my kidlet today...one of her friends from hs was killed last nite in a MV accident.   Some asshole ran a light at high speed and t-boned his car.   Sigh.....sometimes there is nothing one can say.




Oh, terribly sorry to hear. Thinking of your kidlet at this time.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Rough lesson in life for my kidlet today...one of her friends from hs was killed last nite in a MV accident.   Some asshole ran a light at high speed and t-boned his car.   Sigh.....sometimes there is nothing one can say.



That is so tragic. Hugs and TLC are just going to have to suffice in place of words!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rough lesson in life for my kidlet today...one of her friends from hs was killed last nite in a MV accident.   Some asshole ran a light at high speed and t-boned his car.   Sigh.....sometimes there is nothing one can say.
> ...



Thanks...I hate to see her have to see these kind of life-lessons so early.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Rough lesson in life for my kidlet today...one of her friends from hs was killed last nite in a MV accident.   Some asshole ran a light at high speed and t-boned his car.   Sigh.....sometimes there is nothing one can say.



That's a really tough one....just being there for them is all you can do....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from having my mouth x-rayed in 3-D.......the beginning of the process to get two implants.....it didn't take long, but I had to drive a long ways, and pay a lot for it, too.
> ...



No silly, they are molars, not front teeth.  And, I never could whistle, anyway.  Everyone thinks it's odd that I can't whistle...hmmmm, dang, no matter how hard I try....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Hey!  I can't whistle either.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




I'm so glad to hear that....until now, I've never met anyone that couldn't whistle, but now I can say I'm not the only one.....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hmmmm...trying to figure out if this is an impairment or an attribute for a woman?

Got to admit that while most women don't do a lot of whistling (unless they have dogs) I hadn't encountered any who couldn't!

Then again I can make sounds like Daffy Duck and that just cracks my daughter up every time I do it because try as she might she can't do it either.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I know....all my friends, when they find out I can't whistle, decide they have to show me how many different ways they can....



> Then again I can make sounds like Daffy Duck and that just cracks my daughter up every time I do it because try as she might she can't do it either.



That must be a man-thing....because my hub can also do Donald Duck.....used to crack our youngest son to no end.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2014)

Not to be a downer, but this was the accident my daughter's HS friend was killed in:

1 dead, 1 hurt in two-car crash in Carlsbad - San Diego, California News Station - KFMB Channel 8 - cbs8.com

He was in the mustang.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Men are born with the daffy gene. It is part of our lovability factor!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Not to be a downer, but this was the accident my daughter's HS friend was killed in:
> 
> 1 dead, 1 hurt in two-car crash in Carlsbad - San Diego, California News Station - KFMB Channel 8 - cbs8.com
> 
> He was in the mustang.




Truly sorry to hear, Bodecea.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 26, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Not to be a downer, but this was the accident my daughter's HS friend was killed in:
> 
> 1 dead, 1 hurt in two-car crash in Carlsbad - San Diego, California News Station - KFMB Channel 8 - cbs8.com
> 
> He was in the mustang.



I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 26, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Not to be a downer, but this was the accident my daughter's HS friend was killed in:
> 
> 1 dead, 1 hurt in two-car crash in Carlsbad - San Diego, California News Station - KFMB Channel 8 - cbs8.com
> 
> He was in the mustang.



Very sad indeed. I know that area well, San Diego is my hometown.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry to dump that bummer story on you guys...it just was one of those "parents' worst nightmare" kind of things....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2014)

Jake and everyone else.....Looks like we're going to have a great day, even though we're supposed to get rain....which we need, so it's a win!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jake and everyone else.....Looks like we're going to have a great day, even though we're supposed to get rain....which we need, so it's a win!



Have an amazing day, Mertex.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning



Hi Jake and everyone!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jake and everyone else.....Looks like we're going to have a great day, even though we're supposed to get rain....which we need, so it's a win!
> ...




Thanks....I'm smelling the biscuits and sausage already........uuummmm!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Haven't had breakfast yet, it's about 11:30 here.  Ate too much yesterday, omg.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2014)

It looks like a beautiful day today!  Thanks for the sunny message, Mertex.  Very sweet!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

Good to see you, Jeremiah!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, in Germany, Karneval is just about to happen and it starts tomorrow with a Fest-day called "Weiberfastnacht", sometimes also called "Fett Donnerstag" (fat Thursday)

Weiberfastnacht ? Wikipedia

Weiberfastnacht started right here in the suburb of Bonn in which I lived, called "Beuel".

150 years ago, this quarter of the city was the washing quarter. People sent their laundry here, which was then washed by the "washing women" of Beuel.  But one day in the year, the Thursday before the official start of Karneval, the washing stores always closed and it was a tradition for the washing women to go to the town hall and "kidnap" the Mayor and cut his tie.

Even today, at Weiberfastnacht, this abduction is re-enacted and afterward there are just lots of crazy people (in Karneval-costumes) in the streets, drinking tons of beer and eating sweets.....  from 09:30 to about 16:00, tram service in a lot of the city with be stopped and almost all of Beuel will be transformed into one big party.

The official start of Weiberfastnacht is 11:11 am.  It is customary that men wear really terrible, ugly ties on this day, knowing quite well that a woman with a pair of scissors in her hand may be close at hand...






Bonn, Cologne and Düsseldorf are considered the most "Karneval Krazy" cities in Germany.







I will be making some films tomorrow.

Sunday is a huge Sunday Carneval parade and the big day is Monday, which is called "Rosenmontag" (Rose Monday).  There will be a 5 hour parade and show and then people celebrate until the next day...

Tuesday is called "Kehraus" (the sweeping-out), where everyone slowly becomes sober again and cleans up the mess from Monday. 

Wednesday is, of course, Ash Wednesday.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, in Germany, Karneval is just about to happen and it starts tomorrow with a Fest-day called "Weiberfastnacht", sometimes also called "Fett Donnerstag" (fat Thursday)
> 
> Weiberfastnacht ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...




Sounds like a hoot!  Have fun and be sure to take pictures.  Do they throw beads?  
Take pictures of the ones catching the beads....ok!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



just got back from marketing, on foot.  just beautiful today.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 26, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Sorry to dump that bummer story on you guys...it just was one of those "parents' worst nightmare" kind of things....



You don't need to feel sorry at all, [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]. Everyone needs an outlet for their feelings and this has obviously upset you too. As a parent I know exactly what you mean by your "worst nightmare". So sharing this with us is perfectly normal and understandable. 

Peace
DT


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2014)

I wanted to say happy belated birthday to Sarah G and Bloodrock!  I'm sorry I'm missed your birthday threads...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree with Derideo, Bodi!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in Germany, Karneval is just about to happen and it starts tomorrow with a Fest-day called "Weiberfastnacht", sometimes also called "Fett Donnerstag" (fat Thursday)
> ...



Usually, they are throwing very small packages of candy, which they give the special name of "Kamelle" to just for Karneval.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in Germany, Karneval is just about to happen and it starts tomorrow with a Fest-day called "Weiberfastnacht", sometimes also called "Fett Donnerstag" (fat Thursday)
> ...



I'm hoping to take pics, but I just got the call that my daughter is doing a special school play about Karneval, that will go from 09:30 to 11:11 on the dot and then school is out until next Tuesday. Rosenmontag is a national holiday in Germany and unofficially, so is Weiberfastnacht - at least until about 4 pm. So, most businesses just close down and make a 5 day holiday out of the whole deal.

I will definitely be posting some pics from Rosenmontag. There, everyone gets drunk - except me, since I am allergic to beer.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 26, 2014)

I saw a movie about the tradition of cutting a tie before but I cannot remember the rest of the story.  Who knows!  Maybe that is where the idea came from!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2014)

The think in New Orleans.....they throw beads at the women below who are willing to lift their shirts and show their boobs.....that's why I wanted you to take pictures...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to dump that bummer story on you guys...it just was one of those "parents' worst nightmare" kind of things....
> ...



Thanks, DT....and everyone else.   I think it actually put me in a state of shock yesterday....today I'm much better.......but that poor family.   

On the cheerful side....we're getting rain here soon.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> The think in New Orleans.....they throw beads at the women below who are willing to lift their shirts and show their boobs.....that's why I wanted you to take pictures...



One of my classmates from HS has been posting from New Orleans during Mardi Gras....She got a thrown string of beads in the face when she wasn't looking.  Chipped a tooth.  Dang!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, in Germany, Karneval is just about to happen and it starts tomorrow with a Fest-day called "Weiberfastnacht", sometimes also called "Fett Donnerstag" (fat Thursday)
> 
> Weiberfastnacht ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Hola!
I'll be partying on down at Cozumel's Carnival. I'm taking off tomorrow and will be back March 12th.
Enjoy your Carnival (Weiberfastnacht) Statistikhengst, I know I'll be enjoying mine!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, in Germany, Karneval is just about to happen and it starts tomorrow with a Fest-day called "Weiberfastnacht", sometimes also called "Fett Donnerstag" (fat Thursday)
> 
> Weiberfastnacht ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...



That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I saw a movie about the tradition of cutting a tie before but I cannot remember the rest of the story.  Who knows!  Maybe that is where the idea came from!



I bet Lorena Bobbit knows...

Hey I thought Carnival was the following week?  If I still lived in N'awlins there would be no doubt, I know.  In New Orleans you do one of two things, you either immerse yourself and go all out, or you get the hell out of town until it blows over.  I've done both.

I came across this video today of a song I've been learning.. it's not a carnival song but I have to wonder what's going on in the background about a minute in.... masks and kings and blindfolds - it's dripping with symbolism.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywgy9Qdqzlo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywgy9Qdqzlo[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a downer, but this was the accident my daughter's HS friend was killed in:
> ...



Me too, I lived in Carlsbad for a little while.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 27, 2014)

The day went too fast for me today.....Didn't have much time to spend here, and I'm having withdrawal syndrome.....
Hopefully tomorrow will be better.....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



If you mean the shrill long-distance kind of whistle, as opposed to the musical kind, then I can't either.

Our language needs two terms for these...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





No, I can't do any of them.....all that comes out is air....nothing musical about that!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh the musical one's easy.  You just wet your lips and pucker up.  
After that use your tongue as a kind of slide whistle.

Shut your dirty minds, readers....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2014)

Stealing a march from somebody around here.... today's Famous People On a Swing:










wtf?  Why doesn't my spoiler show up?

Pooh.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




/subscribe!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> The day went too fast for me today.....Didn't have much time to spend here, and I'm having withdrawal syndrome.....
> Hopefully tomorrow will be better.....



But we love having you around even if it is only for a short time!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 27, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



About time too! Let's hope that it is the slow gentle soaking kind of rain.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 27, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2014)

It's Raining!

BTW...about tie cutting traditions....in the Navy we do that when a student aviator completes their first solo flight.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 27, 2014)

sun is out & its my fav day of the week,  Jueves


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

So, Karneval is full underway, which means the streets in Germany are going to be full of very happy, often very drunk people who are going around in craaazy costumes!

My little one just had a kick-off party at her Elementary School: since High-Karneval begins at exactly 11:11 on Fat-Thursday (also known as Weiberfastnacht, which I posted above), most schools let out right at 11:11 today. And most schools take a break through Rosenmontag (which is next Monday).

Here are some photos from this morning:








She's dressed as the little mermaid today!!


And inside the gym, where they held the Karneval-party:











(My daughter helped to make that clown)






Little babies get all dressed up in costumes, too!!







And here's my little sweety inside the gym, waiting for her class to perform:







Teachers are not immune to Karneval, either:







That's one of my daughter's teachers. He is absolutely outstanding as a teacher. I could not be happier with her current educational situation. Those people are really good and they know what they are doing.


I also made a film of her class dancing at the party. Her group is called "Die Mäuse" (The Mice). Each class is given an animal name.

In the film there are three little girls all wearing the same Little Mermaid costume (color me totally surprised...) and my little one is good to see at about 1:09, 1:32-1:35, 2:07, etc....... just sayin, as a proud Papa!!

https://vimeo.com/87764254

If you notice that the marching bands at Karneval are sometimes sloppy and the dancing is NOT perfect, it's supposed to be that way. At Karneval, Germans are deliberately making fun of pretty much everything that was/is prussian.... with it's prussian drill and exactitude!!  And at Karnevaltime, every politician near and far is fair game!


ALAAF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

(00:53!!!!, 1:10!!! usw...)




*Alaaf!!!*​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Viva Colonia!!!


(Probably the most famous and best known Karnevalssong in Germany)




Did you all know that from today through Monday night, more beer will be sold in Cologne than in the next 7 months combined??


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


 Half the town? That library brings everybody together who isn't online, I bet! Kudos, Derideo. You must be proud of the outreach the community makes through your support of the library. It is truly amazing how people come together through learning to make someone happy. 

 [ame=http://youtu.be/jxF-FeOCxlg]Jimmy Durante - Make Someone Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, Karneval is full underway, which means the streets in Germany are going to be full of very happy, often very drunk people who are going around in craaazy costumes!
> 
> My little one just had a kick-off party at her Elementary School: since High-Karneval begins at exactly 11:11 on Fat-Thursday (also known as Weiberfastnacht, which I posted above), most schools let out right at 11:11 today. And most schools take a break through Rosenmontag (which is next Monday).
> 
> ...




How cute!  Thank you so much for sharing.....looks like they really get into Karneval.....I never even knew they celebrated it in Germany....I thought New Orleans besides Rio, were the only ones that went all out.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, Karneval is full underway, which means the streets in Germany are going to be full of very happy, often very drunk people who are going around in craaazy costumes!
> ...



It's an old old European custom.  Carne vale = "farewell to the flesh".  Possibly related not only to Lent but to pre-Christian Roman Bacchanalia festivals.

Italy... Spain and Portugal... Germany and Austria... and France which transferred it to New Orleans and Mobile.  Seems to carry on more in Catholic southern Europe than in Protestant north, but that's just a quick armchair observation.  (Stats, do you see more of a Karnevale in southern Germany than in the north?)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> How cute!  Thank you so much for sharing.....looks like they really get into Karneval.....I never even knew they celebrated it in Germany....I thought New Orleans besides Rio, were the only ones that went all out.




Actually, Karneval started in Italy, in Venice. The tradition was established to let the lower class blow off steam, essentially.

One day a year, the "commoners" were allowed to dress as royalty and attend balls at the palace, but they had to wear masks.

Strauss' EINE NACHT IN VENEDIG (A Night in Venice) is all about this theme.

Germany then picked up on it long before it hit South America.

Karneval was one of the few things that Hitler could not ruin in the 1930s. Try as he might, he could not get Cologne to give up the festival and every attempt at censorship essentially failed. Cologne is like the "little Italy" of Germany. There, you get from one day to the next with good, sly improvisation!!!

Along the entire Rhein, Karneval is King. There are Karneval organizations that work the entire year around for the NEXT Karneval. Cologne, Bonn, Düsseldorf, Koblenz - those are the Karneval kings, but it will be celebrated all through the Republic, until the wee hours of next Tuesday....




And yes, I will be costuming up and enjoying the Monday parade.

ALAAF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The Rhein and every city of any size attached to it, it Karneval King and I would say it is pretty evenly divided between Catholics and Protestants these days. Hell, even Muslims like to have fun on Karneval, but they don't drink. We Jews like to celebrate it, too, kind of like another Purim!!

Now, in the former East Germany, where Karneval was essentially killed off by the DDR-regime, it took a little while to get it going again after the reunification, but now they can party with the best of them.


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

Good afternoon all!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good afternoon all!!!




Outstanding pic!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool pic Connery. I have to go find some of Spring. Maybe a wolf/Spring avie of some kind. I really need to look at something green. This winter bites the big one this year.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2014)

His light's out... 

Of course I'm sure he's been told that in many different ways


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2014)

bodecea said:


> It's Raining!
> 
> BTW...about tie cutting traditions....in the Navy we do that when a student aviator completes their first solo flight.



Thank you!  I thought there was another tradition concerning the tie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> His light's out...
> 
> Of course I'm sure he's been told that in many different ways




rofl....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's Raining!
> ...




So, you see, a Rabbi and a Priest lived next to each other.

One day, the Priest drives home a new cadillac.

Not to be outdone, the Rabbi went out an bought himself the same Cadillac, right down to the color and the tone of the seats.

Three days later, early on a Sunday, before Mass, the priest goes out and sprinkles holy water upon the new Caddilac.

Enraged, the Rabbi stormed out to his garage, got a chainsaw and.....















































...cut 7 inches off the tailpipe of his own Caddilac.




(just a joke, chill, no insults intended, and please, do not throw any rotting fruit. I hate rotting fruit!!!)


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, just wondering whose turn it is to cook dinner, I'm hungry !


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

It's Pogo's turn. He's the chef for the night. Make sure to tip him well!!
 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> Hey everyone, just wondering whose turn it is to cook dinner, I'm hungry !



Lol! I heard it was your turn


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> Hey everyone, just wondering whose turn it is to cook dinner, I'm hungry !



If you have to ask,
then it is your task!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, just wondering whose turn it is to cook dinner, I'm hungry !
> ...





Quit belly aching about what's for dinner........here, I fixed it for all of you....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2014)

That looks great, Mertex!  I've given up meat but I'll have everything else!  Thanks!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> That looks great, Mertex!  I'm given up meat but I'll have everything else!  Thanks!




I love grilled asparagus.....and the meat looks so delicious...not to mention the dessert.  Wish I had made it and ate it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > That looks great, Mertex!  I'm given up meat but I'll have everything else!  Thanks!
> ...



That looks so good !!! 

I am full now and Happy 

[ame=http://youtu.be/y6Sxv-sUYtM]Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2014)

The dessert looks very tempting!  I think those are peanut butter cups.  I could spot a reeses anywhere.  Nothing like peanut butter and chocolate!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oboy!  Rotting cow flesh, my favorite! 
Extra maggots on mine!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 28, 2014)

Good Morning, Swingers!!!

Here is some name-fun for all of you:


How Democratic is your name? - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

(the word "Democratic" does not have the meaning you may think it does. Go to the thread and enjoy!!)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It is breakfast time and that is what I want!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

You'll be wired for sound if you eat that dessert this early, Derideo!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> You'll be wired for sound if you eat that dessert this early, Derideo!



I assumed that dessert was for everyone. I was only going to have a small portion!  

Got to watch my figure, yanno!  

/channeling Mertex


----------



## Connery (Feb 28, 2014)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 28, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!



Good morning!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 28, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.



Good morning, Jake!  How are you feeling?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 28, 2014)

Good morning and since it is -2 I'm posting something that reminds me of Spring and Robins always do.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2014)

Now this looks nice and sunny and cheery for all you snowy people......hope it starts to warm up for you all.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Good morning and since it is -2 I'm posting something that reminds me of Spring and Robins always do.




*"Hey, you wid da camewah, whehes ma boid feed?!?!?!?!?"*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Now this looks nice and sunny and cheery for all you snowy people......hope it starts to warm up for you all.........




cool.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey, wolfsister, Mertex, and Stats.

We have a beautiful day here.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hey, wolfsister, Mertex, and Stats.
> 
> We have a beautiful day here.




Good to hear it.....we do too....I hope we've seen the end of winter.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2014)

Much more rain today.   Except for the driving, it's a good good thing.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Much more rain today.   Except for the driving, it's a good good thing.




We're getting more rain on Sunday...a nice change from the drought, but hopefully it will not be freezing....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





Ewwww....Pogo!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


That trifle looks good!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I know....maybe I can find the recipe....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy weekend!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 28, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

To happy endings. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EmJg_RZ1Ik]A duck crying for its ducklings gets help from cops ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> To happy endings.
> 
> A duck crying for its ducklings gets help from cops ! - YouTube



Agreed. Happy Friday!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

It's Happy Saturday here, Steve!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

But why does Daisy get to go first!?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHvExOg4NI0]Cooper Loves Ice Cream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> It's Happy Saturday here, Steve!



Indeed it is BD! Cheers!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

A friend is taking me out for breakfast at the butt crack of dawn, so I better start getting some energy!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> A friend is taking me out for breakfast at the butt crack of dawn, so I better start getting some energy!



Enjoy...have a pancake or two for me. As for me, it's finally past midnite here and I'm getting my second wind. 

Now it's time to strategize on how to wreck havoc on the rest of the unsuspecting civilized world.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 1, 2014)

Whats for eats, folks? We've got steak cooking. I hate steak, but it doesn't smell bad when its cooking!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > A friend is taking me out for breakfast at the butt crack of dawn, so I better start getting some energy!
> ...



Mwaaaaaaahahahahahahaaaa!!

Erm, oops ... I'm sure I don't know what you're going on about, Steve. >.>


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Whats for eats, folks? We've got steak cooking. I hate steak, but it doesn't smell bad when its cooking!



Have you always hated steak?

When we go for breakfast, I shall likely have an omelette.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Film.... at 11 on tomorrow's news.....LOL!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Happy weekend!






*Boop!!* Glad to see you back!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks! It's good to be back. 

Breaks are good.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

Now, I wanna hear a big old bad ALAAF!!! from you!

It's Karneval, after all....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

/shrug

Eh. No ciento. Ti adoro, Anton. Merci beau coup.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

I iz confyuzed.

Alaaf!!! is the karneval battle-cry. It means, PARTY!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I iz confyuzed.
> 
> Alaaf!!! is the karneval battle-cry. It means, PARTY!!!



/shakes head

I am Hermit, Sign of the Crab. You'll have to shriek alone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I iz confyuzed.
> ...





lolz.....


Ok, I, Statistikhengst, will party for all of us!!!  Woot-woot!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning here.  It's in the high 40s with a light rain.  Still dark.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning here.  It's in the high 40s with a light rain.  Still dark.




Good morning, Jake. Overcast here, but I still gotta dash out and get errands done before the rain hits....


----------



## Connery (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!



Ooh, purty!

I am back from breakfast, under the electric blanket on high. The house key didn't work straight off, and I was out there with no gloves on. My hands hurt up to the elbows.

</whine>


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. Yesterday was not a good day for me.  I had an early start for work and I was in a lot of back pain. Then I got a voice mail from my massage therapist wanting to change the time of my Saturday appointment which would have meant even less time with her! 

So I rearranged my schedule and ended up going to see her yesterday evening and she worked on me for an hour and three quarters. I came home and had a drink with dinner and went to bed early.

This morning is the best that I have felt since the accident! I was able to do an hour of stretches and walking and now that I have had some breakfast I am all ready to face the weekend. 

Amazing how the absence of pain can change one's entire outlook on life. Yesterday I was feeling old and tired and today I am feisty and ready to get things done! 

Gotta catch up on my USMB 3 'Rs' now! (Reading, 'riting and repping. )

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Good morning, everyone. Yesterday was not a good day for me.  I had an early start for work and I was in a lot of back pain. Then I got a voice mail from my massage therapist wanting to change the time of my Saturday appointment which would have meant even less time with her!
> 
> So I rearranged my schedule and ended up going to see her yesterday evening and she worked on me for an hour and three quarters. I came home and had a drink with dinner and went to bed early.
> 
> ...



What a good report! I hope you continue to show improvement.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 1, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!!!
> ...



.....stay warm.


----------



## Connery (Mar 1, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



 it was 3F when I took the dogs out this morning..........The pic is from my garden last season. Just something to look forward to....


----------



## laziale (Mar 1, 2014)

> I'm ready for some of that ice tea and some hot muffins



I;m too


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

laziale said:


> > I'm ready for some of that ice tea and some hot muffins
> 
> 
> 
> I;m too



Help yourself! Are you new to forums, or just this one?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Thanks! It's good to be back.
> 
> Breaks are good.



Yeah!  I noticed you hadn't been around....good to see you again!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! It's good to be back.
> ...



Thanks! One of the family tree branches is having some pretty serious issues. I can't remember the word or phrase - oh! "Special unspoken" prayer request for my stepdaughter, Katie.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 1, 2014)

statistikhengst said:


> now, i wanna hear a big old bad alaaf!!! From you!
> 
> It's karneval, after all....





*alaaf*

*Have fun*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 1, 2014)

Getting ready to take 9 puppies for their final shots/micro chipping.
Fun fun


----------



## Mertex (Mar 1, 2014)

Before I go off to have my coffee.....I want to wish everyone a very:


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Getting ready to take 9 puppies for their final shots/micro chipping.
> Fun fun



Holy Hannah! And then, are they all up for adoption?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Done!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Thank you so very much!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Connery said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That's hard to even imagine. We finally got decent rain in Southern California yesterday. I actually saw some nut riding a surfboard in a storm drain


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Sending positive thoughts for her, you and your family, Boopsie!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Oh, yeah! People are crazy no matter where you go.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Thanks much, DT.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





It will be done.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Whoa! There for a second I read "...nun riding a surf board...". On second thought that's not too far-feched these days. Especially in the Peoples Republic.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Thanks! What a visual to carry off to sleep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...




  [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]


Eh bien, voila!!!


The surfing nuns of New Jersey


Nuns to host 15th annual surfing contest in NJ | TopNews


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

I am seriously going to bed this time! SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 1, 2014)

BD...I had a bumper sticker like that once.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

bodecea said:


> BD...I had a bumper sticker like that once.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



That would not be surprising in Southern California...."land of looney toons".


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Omg! Quarantine! Somebody rep Steve!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


But not in a storm drain.........!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



That would not be surprising in Southern California...."Land of the sea and home of the crazed"


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Hey, you have your hash-induced visuals, and I'll have mine.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 1, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



This is NJ...there's a difference?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Beachnun-gate!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Uh, this induces visuals???








/scratches head, drinks more cola-light...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 1, 2014)

I have to leave for now....going to a dinner, a scholarship awarding dinner honoring an ex-CIA guy....hope the food is good.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I have to leave for now....going to a dinner, a scholarship awarding dinner honoring an ex-CIA guy....hope the food is good.




Have fun!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 1, 2014)

Just watched "42" with my wife on tv....I am amazed that Harrison Ford did not get an oscar nod for that.  I always thought of him as a one-dimensional actor...he was really, really good.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Just watched "42" with my wife on tv....I am amazed that Harrison Ford did not get an oscar nod for that.  I always thought of him as a one-dimensional actor...he was really, really good.



Thanks for the recommend!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I have to leave for now....going to a dinner, a scholarship awarding dinner honoring an ex-CIA guy....hope the food is good.



So how was the food? Didja have to dress up real pretty?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 2, 2014)

A musical treat for you, a piece of wind symphony music that is truly all-american:





*Claude T. Smith: Festival Variations*


This is fun to listen to while USMBing!!

This is not the premiere performance.  The premiere performance was given by the United States Air Force Band at the 1982 National Band Association Convention, held that hear in St. Louis Missouri, with then Col. Arnald D. Gabriel as commander and conductor. I was at that concert for a number of reasons.

The Tokyo Kosei wind ensemble is a very good ensemble. The difference between a wind ensemble and a symphonic band is that with a symphonic band, you can have many players on a part, whereas in a wind ensemble, every part is a solo part: one player per part. Strenuous.

Just a little something different for you Sunday......


Nice jazz influence.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Morning all! I've been awake for awhile since I slept for so many hours during my one day off this weekend. But that's okay! I get Friday and Saturday off next time.


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2014)

Good morning all!!!!




I made this for my son. I love being his father!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

I started a Disney/Pixar movie clip thread for anybody who is interested!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/343032-pixar-disney-what-s-your-favorite-movie-clip.html


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Truly, truly.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 2, 2014)

March is here (ystrdy).  Not long until spring planting season


----------



## bodecea (Mar 2, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> March is here (ystrdy).  Not long until spring planting season



We had quite the storm come thru...Friday nite/Saturday morning it was coming down in buckets and had just one thunder boom...but it sounded like Camp Pendleton was blowing up.   It may abate today, but we still need more rain.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > March is here (ystrdy).  Not long until spring planting season
> ...



I've been to Camp Pendleton. We swung through on a family trip to California a couple of decades ago.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 2, 2014)

I took shooting quals at Pendleton a few years back


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] is going outside just for me because it's like 70° where she is.

Thank you, Jere!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] is going outside just for me because it's like 70° where she is.
> 
> Thank you, Jere!!!



Jeri is a sweetheart!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

This video always makes me smile.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09hLxQE5Zuo]Iso In Slow Motion - Bath Time! (music by Ingrid Michaelson) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the grits!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!!!!
> ...



He probably ate the grits. "Sorry, son! It's the early bird that gets the grits!!"


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

Hoo boy I'm exhausted.  Been on the phone with the fire department - slash - sheriff's office all day and the latest is that they should be here in about an hour with ladders and whatever equipment to get Hobbes down from his perch.  The guy on the phone says they commonly shoot them with water pellets, which is exactly what I don't want and hope to talk them out of at that height.  Soliciting an extension ladder from other sources long enough for the job came up a bit short, literally, but it's a backup if the FD doesn't stop farting around.

And it's going to rain tonight so I'm feeling a deadline.  When this is all done Hobbes and I are gonna get some back payments on sleep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hoo boy I'm exhausted.  Been on the phone with the fire department - slash - sheriff's office all day and the latest is that they should be here in about an hour with ladders and whatever equipment to get Hobbes down from his perch.  The guy on the phone says they commonly shoot them with water pellets, which is exactly what I don't want and hope to talk them out of at that height.  Soliciting an extension ladder from other sources long enough for the job came up a bit short, literally, but it's a backup if the FD doesn't stop farting around.
> 
> And it's going to rain tonight so I'm feeling a deadline.  When this is all done Hobbes and I are gonna get some back payments on sleep.





Now would be a good time for transporter technology, what?

"Beam me up, Pogo!"

Good luck with Expedition-Hobbes.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> March is here (ystrdy).  Not long until spring planting season



Those the little man in your avi stop running when no one is looking?  Just wondering?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hoo boy I'm exhausted.  Been on the phone with the fire department - slash - sheriff's office all day and the latest is that they should be here in about an hour with ladders and whatever equipment to get Hobbes down from his perch.  The guy on the phone says they commonly shoot them with water pellets, which is exactly what I don't want and hope to talk them out of at that height.  Soliciting an extension ladder from other sources long enough for the job came up a bit short, literally, but it's a backup if the FD doesn't stop farting around.
> 
> And it's going to rain tonight so I'm feeling a deadline.  When this is all done Hobbes and I are gonna get some back payments on sleep.




I hope poor Hobbes is brought down safely.....he'll probably be needing some food and water mighty quick.....please keep us informed of his well being....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hoo boy I'm exhausted.  Been on the phone with the fire department - slash - sheriff's office all day and the latest is that they should be here in about an hour with ladders and whatever equipment to get Hobbes down from his perch.  The guy on the phone says they commonly shoot them with water pellets, which is exactly what I don't want and hope to talk them out of at that height.  Soliciting an extension ladder from other sources long enough for the job came up a bit short, literally, but it's a backup if the FD doesn't stop farting around.
> ...



At this point I'd settle for 30-foot-tall kitty slip-n-slide.  Thanks...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I hear ya. Can't even imagine - but last night I was thinking "Well, how would I handle it?" I really don't know, nothing comes to mind.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You should see the contraptions I came up with yesterday 
I think he was wise not to get in them and take his chances another night on the perch.  You know those amusement park "saucer" rides with the arms and spinning cars?  It would have been like getting in one of them, except all the bolts are loose.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hoo boy I'm exhausted.  Been on the phone with the fire department - slash - sheriff's office all day and the latest is that they should be here in about an hour with ladders and whatever equipment to get Hobbes down from his perch.  The guy on the phone says they commonly shoot them with water pellets, which is exactly what I don't want and hope to talk them out of at that height.  Soliciting an extension ladder from other sources long enough for the job came up a bit short, literally, but it's a backup if the FD doesn't stop farting around.
> 
> And it's going to rain tonight so I'm feeling a deadline.  When this is all done Hobbes and I are gonna get some back payments on sleep.





Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, please update when it's past-tense. Here, Coffee Shop, Tavern - just update one. I'll find it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 2, 2014)

We're rooting for you and Hobbes, Pogo!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

I asked my FB friends.

They said "Call the fire department."

/sigh


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

Well -- Hobbes is... in the kitchen and eating 

Six people from the sheriff's office and fire department showed up and one of them (Charlie) donned climbing equipment and went up the tree and got him.  I tried to get him to drink but he wouldn't so his food is saturated with water.  He doesn't seem to mind that since his last meal was Thursday morning.

Thank you all for your concern and well wishes.  It worked out, and just before the rain hit too.

Sigh.

"call the Fire Department"  -- did that on the first day, they said 'leave him be, he'll come down'.

Once I got him on terra firma and opened the door to his carrier I brought him back in, I had to go outside for one of his dishes.  So what does he do?  _*Follows me outside.*_  

He didn't have enough energy to run away though.

Whoops, he's done eating already, now he's taking residence on my chest...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Happiness abounds!



Pogo said:


> Hobbes is...
> 
> 
> .... in the kitchen and eating
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't suppose I can get a picture, huh?


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Don't suppose I can get a picture, huh?



Sure.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

OK... these are a while ago, not today...

Thought I had some more taken recently, if so not sure where they are.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK... these are a while ago, not today...
> 
> Thought I had some more taken recently, if so not sure where they are.



Looks like our cat... and sounds about as silly as our cat, too.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK... these are a while ago, not today...
> 
> Thought I had some more taken recently, if so not sure where they are.



Awwwwww!!

/melt


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

After it was all over and the guy was coming down from all this effort to climb the tree I told him -- "oh wait -- this isn't my cat.  Wrong tree."


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> After it was all over and the guy was coming down from all this effort to climb the tree I told him -- "oh wait -- this isn't my cat.  Wrong tree."



I don't believe you, Mr. Lying McLiar.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

Did so!!

Why, a couple of them even thought it marginally humourous.  And the biggest strongest one was still up the tree.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)

If you DID say, that... it's worth a rep. 

If you DIDN'T... it's still worth a rep.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Did so!!
> 
> Why, a couple of them even thought it marginally humourous.  And the biggest strongest one was still up the tree.



Hey! Aren't you supposed to be snoozing?!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well -- Hobbes is... in the kitchen and eating
> 
> Six people from the sheriff's office and fire department showed up and one of them (Charlie) donned climbing equipment and went up the tree and got him.  I tried to get him to drink but he wouldn't so his food is saturated with water.  He doesn't seem to mind that since his last meal was Thursday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Did so!!
> ...



I will.  Hobbes has first shift.  Me I came over all peckish.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

I think there may be food. If not, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I think there may be food. If not, I'm going to sleep.



Why not stay up late playing mahjong, that is what I am doing.

Mahjong at FREEGAMES.WS - Play free Mah-Jong, a solitaire game online


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I think there may be food. If not, I'm going to sleep.
> ...



I'll be staying up until at least 4:00 a.m.; I work tonight. So I'm going to catch a nap first.

I'll check the link between calls.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Well I have had it. I am going to bed  at 1 am with an aching bum from sitting down too long playing the game, and I did not get out once.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Nite!

I overslept.  Didn't notice my alarm was only set for weekdays, and woke up four minutes before my shift started. Freakin flight of the bumblebee.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

This is SO cool. Must see.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/343113-a-man-going-for-a-jog-found-this-baby-bird.html


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well -- Hobbes is... in the kitchen and eating
> 
> Six people from the sheriff's office and fire department showed up and one of them (Charlie) donned climbing equipment and went up the tree and got him.  I tried to get him to drink but he wouldn't so his food is saturated with water.  He doesn't seem to mind that since his last meal was Thursday morning.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]

Coming in to this late -

Sounds like an ordeal. 

I'm very glad you and your tux cats are okay.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Cannot stop laughing.

What the hell is the matter with me?!?


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 2, 2014)

getting ready for a snowmageddon here. Barack has closed the gov't for tomorrow


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> getting ready for a snowmageddon here. Barack has closed the gov't for tomorrow



For realz?

Alrighty then! 

Lord, if this does NOT get old. 

Endless Winter: Major Storm Takes Aim at Northeast - NBC News



> A huge winter storm hit the Midwest Sunday as the northeast awaited the same system bringing snow and ice that would arrive in time to snarl the Monday morning commute.
> 
> The storm "is going to be a real mess," said Bruce Sullivan, a senior meteorologist with the National Weather Service in Silver Spring, Maryland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well -- Hobbes is... in the kitchen and eating
> 
> Six people from the sheriff's office and fire department showed up and one of them (Charlie) donned climbing equipment and went up the tree and got him.  I tried to get him to drink but he wouldn't so his food is saturated with water.  He doesn't seem to mind that since his last meal was Thursday morning.
> 
> ...




Happy to hear it....I told my kitties about Hobbes and they were all sad....they'll be so happy to hear the good news.....they'll be cheering...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

I forgot to go on break, I kid you not. The shift lead had to PM me. "You were supposed to be on break eight minutes ago." 

Oops. My bad.

/hangs head


----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)

Put this in front of you............


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

lol!! It's been a very slow night, so I was all playing in here and just didn't see the time go by. When she wrote me, I was taking a short-term disability claim, so went right after that.

I have to write my start and break times on a post-it, because they change every day - but then I have to remember to look at the post-it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 3, 2014)

I think I want to enjoy this brief numerical, maybe kabbalah-like moment:









Oh, and thanks, Mertex!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think I want to enjoy this brief numerical, maybe kabbalah-like moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmmmmm, must be time for another crazy thread in your honor.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think I want to enjoy this brief numerical, maybe kabbalah-like moment:
> ...




Yepp, bet the FZ could use some more fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahhh, those were two totally cool weeks, or?

But now, onto merriment and mirth.

I just slept the sleep of the dead for more than 8 hours, only got up to pee out a lot of green tea (it really helps) and feels almost like a homo sapiens again. Almost.

Today is the big, big big Karneval parade, but I won't be going. I'll be a smart businessman who sees a long week in front of him, whose gonna stay in bed most of the day until work this evening.....  nice, warm, fluffy, cozy bed.... aaaaahhhhhh....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Yeah, I know what you mean...I stayed up way past my bed time.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B05xelwDtw]Meerkat laughs uncontrollably when its tummy is tickled" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 3, 2014)

@statistikhengst

This is the version I prefer. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxu30UK5-ck]Obscene Phone Call - Jenny Jones Standup - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Nite!
> 
> I overslept.  Didn't notice my alarm was only set for weekdays, and woke up four minutes before my shift started. Freakin flight of the bumblebee.



 I wouldda paid to see that!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Nite!
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> @statistikhengst
> 
> This is the version I prefer.
> 
> Obscene Phone Call - Jenny Jones Standup - YouTube




"you give good phone"


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > getting ready for a snowmageddon here. Barack has closed the gov't for tomorrow
> ...



According to TWC we are supposed to only get 1". According to NBC we are directly in the path for 5-8". 

Obviously the TWC local forecasts are worse than useless! /sigh


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > @statistikhengst
> ...



I first saw that video literally when it was first performed, and I have never forgotten the lyrics. "I'm taking calls from overseas, I've even learned to speak Chinese; I'm on the wall. Give me a call!"


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Nite!
> 
> I overslept.  Didn't notice my alarm was only set for weekdays, and woke up four minutes before my shift started. Freakin flight of the bumblebee.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 3, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>





Yes, the good old "the pussy held me up" excuse!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 3, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Nite!
> ...



Hey! Respect your elders. Or shorters. Whatever! R E S P E C T !!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Big-hearteders, big-hearteders!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Good Morning everyone!!!


Where are all the Swingers out there????



I am swinging alone:


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

The thread died after the "blame the pussy" bit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Naw. No worries. People will either post, or they won't. Like every forum I've ever run - people are busy.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> The thread died after the "blame the pussy" bit.



I didn't even see that


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

No worries, Pogo. Threads are like gardens, lack of attention will kill them every time. Limited board time means people post where their friends are. Since everybody in this thread can be found in the other social threads, we are rendered unnecessary. 

C'est la vie.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Where are all the Swingers out there????
> ...



I'm here!  I got lost on a winding road of threads and never made it back from the other day!  Weather was unpredictable on the USMB highway so it took me longer to get here.  

I"ve missed the front porch swing.  This is definitely one of my fav threads because everyone is upbeat and happy!  I need to visit here more often.   Good to see you everyone!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The thread died after the "blame the pussy" bit.
> ...



me neither... I think some folks got stuck in traffic.   There is a detour sign down the road.  Do not take it.  It leads to a dead end.   - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Stat, did you have a nice weekend with your daughter?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Stat, did you have a nice weekend with your daughter?




She is coming next weekend. But thank you for asking!!


On the way to work right now, will be back on in 4-5 hours!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Stat, did you have a nice weekend with your daughter?
> ...


She meant last visit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Stat, did you have a nice weekend with your daughter?
> ...



Good!  I hope you have a great time with her.  I saw a photo of her on the USMB photo thread.  What a lovely child!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been very busy, but I still like this place and will be by here and in the Tavern as well as elsewhere. Just don't get much time to post. 

Good morning/afternoon all and I am so happy this week will be warmer!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have been very busy, but I still like this place and will be by here and in the Tavern as well as elsewhere. Just don't get much time to post.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon all and I am so happy this week will be warmer!!



Me too! That nice weather better not back out on us. My Minnesota Nice is in the deep freeze.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't know how to do the @ thing but let me try here [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] okay - I posted a video on the power of positive words on the Clean Debate Forum ( didn't know where it belonged ) and it shows an experiment that proves positive words create positive results - beautify the listener, bring health and life - it reminded me of BD Boops porch because of the absence of negativity and chaos - its a nice atmosphere.  Anyhow if you get the chance watch the video and you'll be amazed at the message. .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't know how to do the @ thing but let me try here [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] okay - I posted a video on the power of positive words on the Clean Debate Forum ( didn't know where it belonged ) and it shows an experiment that proves positive words create positive results - beautify the listener, bring health and life - it reminded me of BD Boops porch because of the absence of negativity and chaos - its a nice atmosphere.  Anyhow if you get the chance watch the video and you'll be amazed at the message. .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't know how to do the @ thing but let me try here [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] okay - I posted a video on the power of positive words on the Clean Debate Forum ( didn't know where it belonged ) and it shows an experiment that proves positive words create positive results - beautify the listener, bring health and life - it reminded me of BD Boops porch because of the absence of negativity and chaos - its a nice atmosphere.  Anyhow if you get the chance watch the video and you'll be amazed at the message. .


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

You did the @ thing three posts in a row, honey. Good job!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> You did the @ thing three posts in a row, honey. Good job!



By gosh I've got it!     It's good to be back on the front porch.  I like this place!  Now that I have the @ thing down I can make a list!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > You did the @ thing three posts in a row, honey. Good job!
> ...



Rut-roh!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Meanwhile, in Rio today......











I'm thinking of jumping in the car and driving down later on.  Got a free seat if anybody wants to go...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Meanwhile, in Rio today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, wow!! That looks so cool.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree!  I have never been to a parade like that!  Has anyone here been to Rio before?  

    [MENTION=22989]7forever[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=31723]9thIDdoc[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=39530]AceRothstein[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=45334]adamberns[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=45693]American4Americ[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=39464]antiquity[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=24076]Avorysuds[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=34109]beagle9[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=47248]bedowin62[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=24619]Bill Angel[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=44336]birddog[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=21616]blastoff[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=46834]Bombur[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=29100]bripat9643[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=44706]Bumberclyde[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=44680]Camp[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=22617]chikenwing[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=46975]Circle_Breaker[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=21503]Claudette[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=12120]Coloradomtnman[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=46316]dannyboys[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=39553]depotoo[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=36589]DGS49[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=11393]DiamondDave[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=42777]DigitalDrifter[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=20866]Dutch[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=35662]Erand7899[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=40418]farmorto4[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=20411]ForeverYoung436[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=42952]GISMYS[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=18867]HUGGY[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=42934]hunarcy[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=46539]Iceweasel[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=45443]Impenitent[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=22181]Jarhead[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=32813]JimBowie1958[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=24535]jknowgood[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=45702]kjw47[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=47727]korean[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=33282]LeftofLeft[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=46773]Len[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=3254]Little-Acorn[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=46604]longly[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=44252]MACAULAY[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=23819]MikeK[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=22217]Mustang[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=27234]natstew[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=16263]nodoginnafight[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=1996]onedomino[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=42380]OriginalShroom[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=34176]plant[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=39618]proudveteran06[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] , @@Redfish ,    [MENTION=11710]Richard-H[/MENTION] , [MENTION=25033]RoccoR[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=46474]Ronin[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=37424]Rshermr[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=35716]SAYIT[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION] , [MENTION=37134]@ShootSpeeders[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=44514]Silhouette[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=36327]TheGreatGatsby[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=42404]Vandalshandle[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=20296]VaYank5150[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=27324]whitehall[/MENTION]+ ,    [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=14367]YWN666[/MENTION]


----------



## Sallow (Mar 4, 2014)

Me.

Great city.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 4, 2014)

lol..someone having fun with the buttons?

No, never been to a parade liek this before but would absolutley love to.

Best I have done is the Boston St Paddys Day parade every year lol.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 4, 2014)

No thanks, open Satanism as in New Orleans and most celebrations of Carnival (pre-Lenten feast of meat and other things) ain't my thing.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 4, 2014)

I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient. 

At this point, I'm staying out of the lounges/taverns/coffee shops other than to come in and post now and then.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

lol... yep!  I have found a new toy! Thank you for answering!  I've never been to Boston before but I hear they have awesome parades.   I have been to a St. Patricks Day parade in NYC before!  Long live the Irish!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I agree!  I have never been to a parade like that!  Has anyone here been to Rio before?



How did you even create that list?! It must have taken forever!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Ropey said:


> I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> 
> At this point, I'm staying out of the lounges/taverns/coffee shops other than to come in and post now and then.



It's good to see you, Ropey.  I have never been to Europe or the ME.  I have been to NY and Fla.  That's it.  lol....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

william the wie said:


> No thanks, open Satanism as in New Orleans and most celebrations of Carnival (pre-Lenten feast of meat and other things) ain't my thing.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Ropey said:


> I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> 
> At this point, I'm staying out of the lounges/taverns/coffee shops other than to come in and post now and then.



No worries. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I agree!  I have never been to a parade like that!  Has anyone here been to Rio before?
> ...



I bet she copied Syrenn's list in the "Who's Who" solicitation thread.  Just a guess.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I agree!  I have never been to a parade like that!  Has anyone here been to Rio before?
> ...



I'll tell you by PM.  I don't want anyone else learning my secret!    - Jeri p.s. this was just a trial run.   The big one is yet to be completed!


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been to Louisiana but not New Orleans and have no desire to go.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 4, 2014)

I want to go to Brazil but my wife wants to come with me....So no Brazil lol


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Ropey said:


> I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> 
> At this point, I'm staying out of the lounges/taverns/coffee shops other than to come in and post now and then.



Uh- what else can one do in the lounges/teverns/coffee shops?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I promise you.  I didn't copy Syrenns list or Wakes list or anyone else's list.  Look at their lists!  Mine is different.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 4, 2014)

Carnival season in Sud America is a hoot.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



For future reference, [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] handled it best. He stuck the whole shebang in the spoilers holder, so anybody responding by quote wouldn't repeat the entire list.

Brilliant idea.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> I have been to Louisiana but not New Orleans and have no desire to go.



I wish I would have gone to New Orleans before Katrina. I have no desire to go now.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I don't use 'em much but when I do I like to post them in white so they're not cluttery but still function.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have to do a presentation at school today, I feel nervous to have to stand in front of the class and give a talk......


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to Louisiana but not New Orleans and have no desire to go.
> ...



This just in -- Katrina's been cleaned up.  You wouldn't know the difference.  Well, except for some parts of the Ninth Ward.

I've got many dismal pictures of the immediate aftermath, but today's not the day to post them.  Maybe Ash Wednesday.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have to do a presentation at school today, I feel nervous to have to stand in front of the class and give a talk......



Find a sympathetic face in the back and talk to them, individually.
But don't forget to look around once in a while.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have to do a presentation at school today, I feel nervous to have to stand in front of the class and give a talk......


Focus on noses, that's what my teacher told me. People will think you are making eye contact, if there's enough distance involved.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


I was under the impression that the historical aspects were a wash.

No pun intended.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have to do a presentation at school today, I feel nervous to have to stand in front of the class and give a talk......



I believe you are going to do great!  You do presentations every day here on the USMB and people like hearing what you have to say!  I know you will knock it out of the park!  Think Positive!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

What are you speaking on, Drifter?
  [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

What are you speaking on, Drifter?
  [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]


----------



## Wake (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I hope it didn't annoy anyone. If people don't want to be bothered by mentions, please let me know. 

This has basically been a test phase, using the lists twice. The main goal is to make very detailed threads focused on certain issues from one average guy's point of view. But since I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed it'll take some time to make the threads decent (Because of ADHD, unintentional rambling is literally part of my makeup, so I have to try real hard to focus the sections of my posts). Maybe USMB can make a function to help members with ADHD? Call it "FOCUS OR GET BANNED." That'll focus the mind real quick, ha!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Not at all.  Heaven and earth may pass away but  black mold, sensual excess, drunk tourists from Ohio, music and political corruption are time-honored traditions that nothing can wash away, not even new Oxydol.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Okay I need to PM Wake on how to do that.  Thanks, BD.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> What are you speaking on, Drifter?
> [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]



Genocide.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Wake said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



 No. 

I'd see that and go "BANNED?! Where will I go? Are there other boards like this one? I'll need a new user name! And avatar. And sig file! What am I going to say? Remember that time I was speechless after we went out to dinner? Oranges! Also, Febreeze."


----------



## Ropey (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> ...



It's good to see you around as well Jeri.  I've always enjoyed your writing style and spirit.  



BDBoop said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> ...



There's no inconvenience BD.  It's a nice place you have here and I've been meaning to say hi.

I need nudges too. 

Thanks, you.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Architecture and graveyards.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

I think dressing up in costumes, the floats and parade atmosphere is alot of fun.  The parades in Europe are pretty spectacular from the photos...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

As a young teen visiting my grandparents for Mardi Gras - I marched in the parade as an icecube.  My grandparents tin foiled a huge box and gave me an aluminum icetray for my hat.  I actually wore it because they spent alot of time on the box.   Couldn't see disappointing them...  True story.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Ropey is that you in the avatar? 

SO darling !!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Stop me, before I post again! Must get other half of night's sleep before work tonight!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Cemeteries, not graveyards.  And lots of mausoleums.  Because ...bodies float. 

But the cemeteries are still there and so is the architecture.

I'll be there next week.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> As a young teen visiting my grandparents for Mardi Gras - I marched in the parade as an icecube.  My grandparents tin foiled a huge box and gave me an aluminum icetray for my hat.  I actually wore it because they spent alot of time on the box.   Couldn't see disappointing them...  True story.



oooh - that's cold.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like to go to Mardi Gras in New Orleans sometime.  It looks like a heck of a party.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> What are you speaking on, Drifter?
> [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]



I think it's genocide?

I join you in cheering drifter on.

focusing on presenting points in history to petition us the listening audience 
for solutions to stopping genocide.

or just an overblown book report and show and tell, using power point to make it look cool
for the attention deficit audience.

tell us a story drifter! show us how sad humanity has messed up in the past
but the wonderful map of what we can learn and work toward for a better future.

sure there are bad guys and bad situations that brought out the worst in humanity, 
but point us to a happy ending when we all come together in understanding and peace.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > What are you speaking on, Drifter?
> ...



Serious subject.  You'll do very well.  I've done public speaking before. I can tell you that when you get before your audience you need to focus in on the people who are paying close attention and work off of that.  They will give you confirmation that what you are about to deliver is important. 

Another thing that works is picturing yourself discussing your topic with someone you feel very comfortable with and imagine you are giving the talk before them.  Whoever that is just imagine them being there in the back of the room...

better yet imagine USMB members being there to support you!  We're there in spirit!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I'll imagine you, emily and ropey are there


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > As a young teen visiting my grandparents for Mardi Gras - I marched in the parade as an icecube.  My grandparents tin foiled a huge box and gave me an aluminum icetray for my hat.  I actually wore it because they spent alot of time on the box.   Couldn't see disappointing them...  True story.
> ...



True.  ......but when the parade began I didn't freeze up!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > What are you speaking on, Drifter?
> ...



Thanks Emily, I can;t wait until we meet in person and do some healing work in the world.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



You're going to great!  We're sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'll be in the way-back, heckling and making faces


----------



## Disir (Mar 4, 2014)

Love the pictures. I have never been to Rio. I have been to Fantasy Fest.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



 You Would !!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Disir said:


> Love the pictures. I have never been to Rio. I have been to Fantasy Fest.



I have never heard of Fantasy Fest.  What is that?


----------



## R.D. (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Good luck


----------



## Wake (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Love the pictures. I have never been to Rio. I have been to Fantasy Fest.
> ...



You *don't* want to know, friend.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm going to take your word for it, Wake.  Please cancel question on what is Fantasy Fest.  I repeat.  Please cancel question on Fantasy Fest......

- Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?   

I would not be wearing my icecube costume.  I'll have to think.  I cannot even figure out what to put on for an avatar...


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Yes, it's already happening, works in progress.
everything you share with me, we are solidifying the changes in agreement,
point by point, this solution and that one, agreed!

where our minds connect in unison, it's like a circuit that is lighting up.
look, you already have these fine friends here all in line, in agreement
that all this sadness and disastrous past is pointing to solutions taking shape now.

you are connecting us on positive models that we can learn and replicate from.

just writing out your presentation already put it in an outline.
And now you are speaking it, sharing it with others to solidify that connection.

And yes I am the squirmer on the back row trying to follow the slides
while writing notes all over the handouts cuz this is all good stuff!

go drifter, telling us a story but making it simple for me to understand. Thanks!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

This is for anyone who has ever had the misfortune to do any serious programming.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks, open Satanism as in New Orleans and most celebrations of Carnival (pre-Lenten feast of meat and other things) ain't my thing.



Doesn't know what he's missing, eh?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

I know what I'd be.  I'd be an aviator and borrow Avg Joe's dog's goggles!  I still need an avatar though.  If anyone thinks of an avatar that fits me please feel free!  I am ready for anything.  ( I think! ) lol....


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> 
> I would not be wearing my icecube costume.  I'll have to think.  I cannot even figure out what to put on for an avatar...



Since I'll be coming in my PJ's, I can only hope it's warm that day.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I know what I'd be.  I'd be an aviator and borrow Avg Joe's dog's goggles!  I still need an avatar though.  If anyone thinks of an avatar that fits me please feel free!  I am ready for anything.  ( I think! ) lol....



Woof!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> ...



 I just bumped Pogo into binary code! (10010)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have to do a presentation at school today, I feel nervous to have to stand in front of the class and give a talk......



If you know your subject matter you will be just fine!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I feel so digital. 

HEY - how come I can't give orders to the Illuminati??


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> ...



I'll be wearing my aviator jacket.  You can borrow it if you get cold!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> 
> I would not be wearing my icecube costume.  I'll have to think.  I cannot even figure out what to put on for an avatar...



I think that Jeri would look cute in her ice cube costume!






Unless she got stuck inside!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Because you haven't been inducted into the Master Order Givers to the Illuminati secret society yet. You will receive an email with the instructions. You can ignore them all except the part where you have to send a money order for $10k to the person who pushed you over the 10k mark. Once that money order is cashed you will be able to order around the Illuminati to your heart's content!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Actually that is quite close, Derideo!  If that was a heart breaking through a glass ceiling we'd be there.  I could definitely go for that.  Maybe we could put some cracks on top of the ice cube and turn him towards the ceiling??


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

You gave it to me, Derideo!  I want an avatar of a heart on fire.   Just a simple heart shape and flames - sounds like a winner.  It won't be too hard to find it now.   Thanks!  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I think he has to remember to save the password they mail him.  They should mail it to his house.  You will use that password to attend secret meetings and be given the locations, times and dates of event.  ........and you never know who you'll meet.   ( jk )


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 4, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Me.
> 
> Great city.



Any tips to stay safe?  We are thinking of hitting Brazil for our honeymoon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

[MENTION=47750]Lucy9[/MENTION] just joined and I invited her over to your front porch, BD.  Lucy, this is the Front Porch Swingers and Front Porch Swingers?  This is Lucy!  Welcome, Lucy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> ...




We are gonna have to correct that condition...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

For me too, Stat!  I have never been to Europe before.   It must be quite an experience to be able to drive over borders in a matter of hours.  I cannot imagine it.  Very diverse landscape over there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> ...





drifter said:


> I have to do a presentation at school today, I feel nervous to have to stand in front of the class and give a talk......




Just imagine that all the people you are talking to are chewing imaginary bubble gum and are wearing something like mad men boxing shorts. Then you will laugh and not even think about being nervous!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Will Hobbes be driving the car again??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> 
> I would not be wearing my icecube costume.  I'll have to think.  I cannot even figure out what to put on for an avatar...




Tonight was the last Karneval party in Bonn/Cologne, kind of a last minute, get it out of your system thing. I stopped by after a rehearsal as Robin Hood!!  Just got home, have the costume still on!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> This is for anyone who has ever had the misfortune to do any serious programming.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> ...




Who needs pj's? It' Mardi Gras!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




That would be moi.


1100110011001100 0011001100110011 Tango Charly Foxtrot Bossa Nova 1100110011001100 0011001100110011


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Me.
> ...



Chile is even cooler. I've been there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> For me too, Stat!  I have never been to Europe before.   It must be quite an experience to be able to drive over borders in a matter of hours.  I cannot imagine it.  Very diverse landscape over there.




And in Castle Statalicious we serve only the finest of bull.... LOL....

(Oh, dear, I bet they didn't get that joke, but YOU did!!)


----------



## Disir (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Love the pictures. I have never been to Rio. I have been to Fantasy Fest.
> ...



It's the Key West Carnival.  It's at the end of October annually. 

Official Fantasy Fest Website - Key West, Florida


----------



## Mertex (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I agree!  I have never been to a parade like that!  Has anyone here been to Rio before?


I've done the one in New Orleans.....it's pretty good but I don't imagine it compares to the one in Rio....

We have Fiesta San Antonio every year in April....lasts 10 days, it's a blast.  Starts off with a river parade on Monday.  A princess and her entourage is crowned some time before it all starts, beautiful dresses for the Battle of Flowers Parade on Friday afternoon, then on Saturday night they have a Flambeau parade.....all lit up and they have Miss San Antonio and her attendees.....a carnival complete with rides and a a 5 day "Night in Old San Antone" with food booths, Mariachis, all kinds of music and dancing. - there are other activities going on throughout the city, like the Oyster Fest at St Mary's University....

...used to go, not into it anymore....crowds are overwhelming....


Wiki:
"Fiesta San Antonio" (or simply "Fiesta") is an annual spring festival held in San Antonio, Texas, USA with origins dating to the late 19th century. The festival began as a single event to honor the memory of the battles of The Alamo and San Jacinto.
Fiesta is the city's biggest festival, and the city's signature event, with an economic impact of $284 million for the Alamo City. More than three million people take part in Fiesta. They can choose from more than 100 events that take place all over the city and beyond.[1]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> 
> I would not be wearing my icecube costume.  I'll have to think.  I cannot even figure out what to put on for an avatar...



I have a bumblebee costume.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I agree!  I have never been to a parade like that!  Has anyone here been to Rio before?
> ...



Awesome pics.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > For me too, Stat!  I have never been to Europe before.   It must be quite an experience to be able to drive over borders in a matter of hours.  I cannot imagine it.  Very diverse landscape over there.
> ...




Bull!  


....yes!  I got it but my buddy is not going for it!  He's a vegetarian!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> ...



Sweet!   I'm going as an aviator.  I'm ready for flying lessons.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> ...



Pictures or it never happened!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I have one I used for an avi briefly around Halloween time but then took it down to do the breast cancer awareness avi stuff.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> ...



I have a stinger...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




That's what they all say!!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Me.
> ...



Yeah -- don't carry any money, at all.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And don't forget, in the southern hemisphere, the seasons are reversed.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Oh that's right.  I'd better get him some practice time.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Bees and ants have the perfect society model.  The women do all the work and all the guys do is fertilize the queen.  We could learn a lot from them.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> 
> I would not be wearing my icecube costume.  I'll have to think.  I cannot even figure out what to put on for an avatar...



A possum wearing a fishing hat.

Predictable?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> You gave it to me, Derideo!  I want an avatar of a heart on fire.   Just a simple heart shape and flames - sounds like a winner.  It won't be too hard to find it now.   Thanks!  - Jeri




Yes, there are plenty of them out there but finding the right one that suits you is not as easy so I came up with two finalists;














I know the second one is not as dramatic but that is the one that I see as being you inside. Yes, your heart is on fire, but in your own special way, you are a light to others!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You gave it to me, Derideo!  I want an avatar of a heart on fire.   Just a simple heart shape and flames - sounds like a winner.  It won't be too hard to find it now.   Thanks!  - Jeri
> ...



They are both great but I really like the second one best!  That is my avi, Derideo!  You found my avatar!!!    I love it.   


   Thank you very much!  - Jeri

p.s.   You always say the most encouraging things to people, Derideo.  You have no idea what that means to me.  Thank you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > So if BD Boop has a costume party on her Front Porch what would you dress up as?
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Pogo doesn't have an Electron Microscope to take them with!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> You gave it to me, Derideo!  I want an avatar of a heart on fire.   Just a simple heart shape and flames - sounds like a winner.  It won't be too hard to find it now.   Thanks!  - Jeri



I put "fiery heart" in images.google.com and came up with some very nice ones.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




DT, sometimes you can be unkind, too!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Moi? 

Pogo is the one always bragging about his prowess with his MINI in the snow!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




I know.....you're still bad.......ass.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Alright, Jerri, you need to have an avi.....that one is really nice.  And yes, DT is always very nice to everyone, why he rocks.......


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 4, 2014)

over-the-hump day finally here tomorrow


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You gave it to me, Derideo!  I want an avatar of a heart on fire.   Just a simple heart shape and flames - sounds like a winner.  It won't be too hard to find it now.   Thanks!  - Jeri
> ...



I googled hearts on fire but those were fancy. Thanks for looking, BD.  I will look at the fiery heart site.   I appreciate the help because I had no clue what to use as an avatar. It's been over a year with no avatar.  Narrowing it down to a heart was huge!  I would have never thought of that had Derideo not come up with that first avatar.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Yes, that is the best avatar I've seen for the hearts because although I thought I wanted a fiery heart when I saw some of them this afternoon - it looked more like a fireball hurling towards earth!  
(yikes) 

  The tealights is much better idea.  Definitely!    I need to ask BD Boop to help me put my avi on.  I've not done this before and she told me she knows how to do this!  It is nice to know someone here that knows how to put those up!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 4, 2014)

Mertex is very good at finding nice avatars.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Rio and became quite ill as I did in Mexico. I've only half an intestine and so I don't travel to these Spanish/Italian ports of call. I've never had these issues in the ME, Europe or the  Orient.
> ...



Spend more time than now and then?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Or any music thread, really. 

I was trying to sleep, and I thought of a song for the music thread, but then I slept and forgot what song. Then I remembered, but now I'm too lazy to go over there.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6nhpC5Qbo]Summer wine - The corrs and Bono (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



"We plow deep -- while others sleep"

I think DT's confused here.  An electron microscope is a tool for seeing things that are tiny.  He's thinking of a space telescope.  It's easy to get 'em confused, they both end in 'scope'.

Actually DT I've driven the MINI very little in snow.  Around here we've had exactly one decent snowfall in the last three years.  However, I did manage to spin it 180° on a ramp I came upon before I expected it, on a wet roadway whilst carrying a piano.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

These are SO cool.

40 Must-See Photos From The Past - Eye Opening Info | Eye Opening Info


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

These are SO cool.

40 Must-See Photos From The Past - Eye Opening Info | Eye Opening Info


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2014)

I want to thank BD Boop for spending almost an hour trying to help me put the avatar on!  I am tech challenged! ( seriously! )  This is a beautiful avatar and I appreciate your help, BD, and Derideo for finding it and everyone for a fun day!  No cigar for the fishing possum avatar, Pogo.   You're outta luck! 

Have a wonderful night you guys!  Thanks again.  - Jeri


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I want to thank BD Boop for spending almost an hour trying to help me put the avatar on!  I am tech challenged! ( seriously! )  This is a beautiful avatar and I appreciate your help, BD, and Derideo for finding it and everyone for a fun day!  No cigar for the fishing possum avatar, Pogo.   You're outta luck!
> 
> Have a wonderful night you guys!  Thanks again.  - Jeri



Oh YAY!!!!

Awesome.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Shame!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Shame!







Repentant Kitty, Part I: I will clean out my litter box, I will clean out my litter box, I will clean out my litter box! It's the only way to atone.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

I see Connery hasn't posted for a few days, and I miss the pics, so I'm just doing a fake Connery run.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> These are SO cool.
> 
> 40 Must-See Photos From The Past - Eye Opening Info | Eye Opening Info



Yes they are, thanks for sharing. That picture of the original Ronald McDonald reminded me of why I did not like clowns as a kid...lol.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > These are SO cool.
> ...



I know, right?!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Connery (Mar 5, 2014)

Good morning all!!!




Busy hearing arguments on legal issues this week!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

I ran through all the convo boards and dropped a 'connery missed pic' last night.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 5, 2014)

Meet Rocky. Hopefully the new addition to the Bloodrock family if Mrs. Blood approves.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Meet Rocky. Hopefully the new addition to the Bloodrock family if Mrs. Blood approves.



Oh, please make her say yes!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Meet Rocky. Hopefully the new addition to the Bloodrock family if Mrs. Blood approves.




Looks like a female. Sweet. Congrats!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Meet Rocky. Hopefully the new addition to the Bloodrock family if Mrs. Blood approves.
> ...



I'm sorry, but you must have better eyes than I do. Where did you get 'looks like a female?'


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the Abernethy Trail in Nacogdoches, TX, if it snows.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2014)

Good morning to everyone!  The puppy is adorable, Bloodrock.  I like the name Rocky.  I hope you get to keep him!  This photo says, Keep me!  Keep me!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Good morning to everyone!  The puppy is adorable, Bloodrock.  I like the name Rocky.  I hope you get to keep him!  This photo says, Keep me!  Keep me!



Mornin, J!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Meet Rocky. Hopefully the new addition to the Bloodrock family if Mrs. Blood approves.
> ...



Notice he's kissing up to Mrs. Blood already. That's her blanket covered feet in the photo.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to everyone!  The puppy is adorable, Bloodrock.  I like the name Rocky.  I hope you get to keep him!  This photo says, Keep me!  Keep me!
> ...



Good mornin' to ya, BD!  I woke up in the happiest mood today!  This is a terrific way to start the day.  Yesterday was alot of fun.  Today the sun is out and skies are blue and although its still cold out its a good day to be swingin on your front porch!  

Life is good.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



The swing is heated. 

I'm so tired! Trying to stay up so I can call colleague resources about how badly they screwed up my pay at month-end.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



This is one smart puppy.  He knows who is making the decision about his staying and he is wasting no time!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm just glad he's somewhere warm, and safe.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'm sorry to hear this, BD.  My sons company switched to pay every two weeks and just kind of sprung it on him.  He was very upset about it.  The owner sold to another owner and the new one has different ideas on payroll.   Sometimes these big companies do not think! 

 I remember years ago needing my pay from a wallpaper job at a clients house and the lady wanted to pay me with her company check.  (she owned the company )  I told her this isn't a company job - I cannot write it up as if it is - she said then send me a bill and I'll pay you at the end of the month.  I told her the jobs finished I need my pay, I have a child, I have bills.  What she said next stunned me!  She said, I didn't realize you were living paycheck to paycheck...  ?

  Why she said that I have no idea.   She was very wealthy but wanted to write off the job on her taxes.   I'd rather be poor and honest than a rich thief. I should have told her that but I needed my money and figured she what does she care about the truth?  It won't make a difference.  

 That was over 20 yrs ago but I still think it made no sense.   Not a drop.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

I've already been on hold for over ten minutes. Roughly four times a minute they try to get me to either leave a voice message or send an email. I'm not willing to do that, since I would be going to bed and not available to talk when they are ready to anyway.  

I'm  hoping they can cut me a check and mail it immediately, which would get to me a week before they'd tack it on the next paycheck.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



So how did you end up getting paid, and when?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I want to thank BD Boop for spending almost an hour trying to help me put the avatar on!  I am tech challenged! ( seriously! )  This is a beautiful avatar and I appreciate your help, BD, and Derideo for finding it and everyone for a fun day!  No cigar for the fishing possum avatar, Pogo.   You're outta luck!
> 
> Have a wonderful night you guys!  Thanks again.  - Jeri




Great job....and it is a beautiful avi.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Okay. All that time - and no joy. Turns out I didn't even need to stay up to call, once the pay is extracted it won't be on the next check, but the one after.

Wish my TL would have known that before sending me on a wild goose chase.

Nite, all.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 5, 2014)

{s}  that should be Friends......and now I'm off....I have to drink my morning coffee, do a few chores, then off to lunch with friends....See ya all later....


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Smart puppy!  I hope you get to keep him.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2014)

Morning to you, Drifter.. or good afternoon!  How did your talk go?  Tell us everything!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Morning to you, Drifter.. or good afternoon!  How did your talk go?  Tell us everything!



I have no idea, I can't read my Professor well.

The girls I sit with clapped at the end and they haven't clapped for anyone else's presentation, but I wasn't sure if they clapped because I'm in there favor or because my presentation was good


----------



## Barb (Mar 5, 2014)

Couldn't find the music threads... enjoy 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE#t=16"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE#t=16[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Barb said:


> Couldn't find the music threads... enjoy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE#t=16



Thanks! I did similar yesterday when I simply didn't feel like going looking for said threads.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Morning to you, Drifter.. or good afternoon!  How did your talk go?  Tell us everything!
> ...



I would go with because your presentation was good.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Phone rang and hung up twice after several hours of sleep. I be unamused. 

Blah.

/thumbs down


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

But omg yay!! [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] - high of 42 expected for SUNDAY!

/does Snoopy happy dance


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 5, 2014)

That is so exciting. I was just thrilled to see it hit 30 today but 40-that frickin' rocks!! Yes, it doesn't take much.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> That is so exciting. I was just thrilled to see it hit 30 today but 40-that frickin' rocks!! Yes, it doesn't take much.



Who knew getting defrosted could be so exhilarating?!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey, Y'allz, what's shakin'??


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU]Louis Armstrong What A Wonderful World - YouTube[/ame]

I need this right now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been in Rio and during Carnival! But I was only 9 at the time


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been in Rio and during Carnival! But I was only 9 at the time



Still need more info. And pics if you got 'em.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.



I want to share with others what I have already told you.  That picture would make a beautiful puzzle.

Thanks again.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)

The Professor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all. I am just hanging out on my front porch, ready to share some sweet tea and muffins with the neighbors.
> ...



Y'know? Thank you. I needed to see that picture again. 

I think I'll do what Gracie does, and go wander Pinterest for a bit.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, my word - this mom can DANCE!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COVbru7H7YQ]The Most Amazing Mother Son Wedding Dance EVER!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 6, 2014)

I miss my Mom. She passed in 2001.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I miss my Mom. She passed in 2001.



Good morning, Jake.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I contacted her husband and he told me to meet him at their house later in the day and he'd give me a check.  He was a very nice man and ordered their wallpaper from the store that referred me for the job.  His taste was impeccable.  ( for decorating )


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy birthday, [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] !!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy birthday, [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] !!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you, BD!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 6, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Thank you, BD!




I didn't know it was your birthday....it's not listed on your profile..  Anyway, I do want to wish you a


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy birthday, Jeremiah!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, BD!
> ...



Yes, my profile is next, Mertex.  I just got the avatar.  I'm moving a bit slow here.  Thanks for the birthday wish.  My birthday is actually the 7th.   I hope it is nice outside tomorrow. I am going to get out and do something.   - Jeri


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh! I saw a thread out there wishing you a Happy Birthday, and I ran with it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2014)

[MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]



Oh, it's Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 6, 2014)

I need to go to bed....I'm, well........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 7, 2014)

This is very late for me, friends, so good night.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Nite, guys.


----------



## Barb (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Happy Birthday! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iP9mCM0ZyM]Minions Cantan Happy Birthday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Barb said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Love it!

My favorite minion moment:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHh-SJC9L0c]minion dave - what does the fox say - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2014)

drifter said:


> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]



thank you, Drifter.  That is a beautiful cake!  I'm a year older and hopefully a year wiser although the jury is out on that last part!  lol...   You are all very thoughtful I appreciate this.  You're the best!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

Today's musical tidbit, and it's a cool one, to say the least:


most may not be aware, but in WWII, prior to our entry into the war, as a "hidden" part of the Lend-Lease Act,  a large squadron of US-American fighter pilots flew for, fought bravely for, and many of them died for the Royal Air Force (RAF).  The were incorporated into three separate British Squadrons. Those Americans wore British uniforms and flew sorties through 1940-1941 under the British Flag. Those who were shot down and captured (I believe it was a small number) identified themselves as British subjects. Those Americans were called "The Eagle Squadron". They were volunteers.

In commemoration of their valiant deeds, British composer Henry Alford composed a march called

*"The Eagle Squadron"*


Here is the march:




You will notice our National Anthem embedded into the march, first as a solo-snippet for Euphonium, then later, for the Horn section.

*Great march!*

I had the great honor of playing this march in the Ohio All-Honors Band of 1981, under the direction of then-Commander-and-Conductor of the United States Air-Force Band and Singing Sergeants: Arnald D. Gabriel. That was an incredible experience playing under that man, and when he explained the meaning of that march to us High School students, you should have see the reaction of awe and humility that went though the room. I don't think I ever saw a band rehearsal that concentrated in my life as that one one, up in Mentor, OH, in the middle of a bitterly cold winter.

The march is only a little more than 3 minutes, but worth three minutes of your life.

And that is one helluva  music tidbit, what??

Y'all have a great day!


-Stat


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

[MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]

Do you have birthday dinner plans?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 7, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Jeri!*









​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 7, 2014)

Good, good morning.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all!   Happy belated b-day, Jeri.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jeri!

I got a good six inches of snow overnight which now continues as rain as the temp creeps up so it's putting a nice frosting on everything.  Weighing down wires and trees too, I thought I just saw a flash of light outside so I may have lost power.  This is so cool.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Happy Birthday Jeri!
> 
> I got a good six inches of snow overnight which now continues as rain as the temp creeps up so it's putting a nice frosting on everything.  Weighing down wires and trees too, I thought I just saw a flash of light outside so I may have lost power.  This is so cool.



Congratulations! We're in the mid-30's, which means half of us are in shock due to the sudden change from sub-zero.

The other half are out jogging in shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

Minion Boop!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 7, 2014)

Love it, then minions are awesome!!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

'Specially with celery, bell pepper and garlic...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 7, 2014)

minion snowman:


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 7, 2014)

TGF everybody!!!


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> 'Specially with celery, bell pepper and garlic...



You're HORRIBLE!


----------



## Amelia (Mar 7, 2014)

Time to get comfy.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Man, he looks relaxed!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Happy Friday everyone!



Happy Friday, you! Got weekend plans?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> TGF everybody!!!



No doubt! And next weekend I am off Thursday, Saturday and Monday, can you believe it? Almost like a vacation!


----------



## Amelia (Mar 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Man, he looks relaxed!





Don't he just.


She is too.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

All manner of people are relaxed today, mostly because it's Friday!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

Amelia said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Man, he looks relaxed!
> ...




Mebbe you got a picture of her in a porch swing???


----------



## Amelia (Mar 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





Today's Pol sitting down, no. 3


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, shoot. It's starting to look like I'm going to be awake straight through. I THINK I got 4-5 hours of sleep, and I am supposed to be up in about 1.5 hours for a House of Cards marathon with my sister. Last time I slept 12 hours straight, cheating us out of many viewing hours, so this time I set an alarm - but now I can't sleep.

Oh well. I have the next two nights off.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...





That is a very nice pic of Marco Rubio, I think his face looks especially radiant and friendly in that pic. Do you have a pic of him on a porch swing?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Well, shoot. It's starting to look like I'm going to be awake straight through. I THINK I got 4-5 hours of sleep, and I am supposed to be up in about 1.5 hours for a House of Cards marathon with my sister. Last time I slept 12 hours straight, cheating us out of many viewing hours, so this time I set an alarm - but now I can't sleep.
> 
> Oh well. I have the next two nights off.




Well, great, that means we can chat on this great thread!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Well, shoot. It's starting to look like I'm going to be awake straight through. I THINK I got 4-5 hours of sleep, and I am supposed to be up in about 1.5 hours for a House of Cards marathon with my sister. Last time I slept 12 hours straight, cheating us out of many viewing hours, so this time I set an alarm - but now I can't sleep.
> ...



Maybe even Skype!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 7, 2014)

why is a certain poster flooding this social sub forum w/ rw political pics?!!!


----------



## Amelia (Mar 7, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> why is a certain poster flooding this social sub forum w/ rw political pics?!!!





Because Stat posts pictures of people like Biden and Obama in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 7, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > why is a certain poster flooding this social sub forum w/ rw political pics?!!!
> ...



Stat posts pictures of politicians *drinking coffee* in the *Coffee Shoppe*!

Bush relaxing on a porch is fine. 

The other 2 pics are inappropriate because they have nothing to do with either a porch or a swing ergo they not on topic.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > why is a certain poster flooding this social sub forum w/ rw political pics?!!!
> ...



Come on Amelia.  You know better than that.
If you were a regular in there you'd have also seen John McCain, Mike Huckabee, Gerald Ford, H.W. (I think) and several others drinking coffee.  Do you object to them too?

He posts politicians because this is basically a political-centred message board, therefore they're faces we would know.  He also posts movie stars, which I was just noting today, I recognize all the pols and almost none of the movie people.  In both cases they're just a harmless quiz on "who is that guy", using material the audience would be likely to know, more or less, purely because it's related to readers' interests.  There's no political content in that.

What you're trying to subtly do here is in no way the same thing.  It's passive-aggressive trolling.  And you're better than that.  Lighten up.  This kind of petty is beneath you.

So -- how is your totally nonpolitical mundane day going?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > why is a certain poster flooding this social sub forum w/ rw political pics?!!!
> ...




I would like to address that quite directly,  [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]:

About 40 days ago, I started posting a series of pics of famous people drinking coffee - in the Coffee Shop II. I did this AFTER clearing it with  [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION].

I have posted pics of pols from both major parties, plus at least one libertarian, plus pols from other countries, including Merkel, Blair and Berlusconi. I have always looked for pics that put a person in a good light.

The series started on 1/21/2014 and I first included a politician on 1/27/2014. It might interest you to know who that politician was:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/305747-usmb-coffee-shop-ii-588.html#post8525162

The pol with whom I started: former President George W. Bush (43) - a Republican.

Quote from that posting:



> That is meant in a kind and complimentary way. Former President Bush was and still is a great coffee lover, he had it after his morning workout every day. One of the few presidents to do a workout every day. That gets a big thumbs up from me, as a fitness kind of dude.



That posting got a thanks from 6 people across the spectrum and it got repped quite a lot. In fact, Foxfyre thanked me in a big way especially for that pic, on the thread that she created - the Coffee Shop II.

The second pol I posted drinking coffee, I also posted that day, right after the pic of former President George W. Bush (43):

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/305747-usmb-coffee-shop-ii-588.html#post8525163

Former President Dwight D. Eisenhower (R).

Within a number of days, the series grew to 2 famous people per day (one male, one female, usually) + 1 pol. All with Foxfyre's thanks and blessing.

Had you just taken one short moment to research this, I think you could have saved your self some embarrassment.  I have received (well, until your commentary today) nothing but positive feedback from people in the CS for the pics I posted.

I also mentioned in the CS that I post them to remind us all that pols, regardless of ideology, are people too and that they do normal things just like the rest of us, like drink coffee.

So, if the whole point of what you have been doing is to somehow irritate, you have failed. Here in the Stoop, just like in the CS, we are friendly to everyone, but we would also like to be treated with the same kind of friendliness.

Hope that information helped to sort out your dilemna.

-Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

And now, back to mirth and merriment!!!
 [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION], you around?!?!?


----------



## Amelia (Mar 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




Since you have made this post to me here, I will give you the answer here.  

That doesn't sort out my "dilemma".  It just underscores that you feel okay disregarding rules because your content is somehow so worthy that the rules don't apply to you.  How do you know that for every person who responds favorably to your posts of pols in the politics-free zone, there aren't three people cringing at them?  Just because you are an equal opportunity offender doesn't mean it's not offensive.  

These social threads are for getting to know each other -- not for getting to know politicians.  In my mind, they're supposed to be more like holidays with family.  You don't put up posters with pictures of politicians at Thanksgiving -- unless you really don't give a damn about whether you are offending your sweet relatives who are just too polite to tell you how much you offended them by introducing political figures into what was supposed to be a nonpolitical setting.

I'm done with the Lounge. It does not meet my expectations.  It was supposed to be politics free.  I have now learned that some politics are okay if the person clears it with the OP.  This is not cool.  I will return to the other forums which don't pretend to be something they aren't.

If you want to discuss it with me further, it needs to be in another setting, coz this is my last post in the Lounge for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

So, on to mirth and merriment!





This stuff is a great way to wish for spring to come soon.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

I rose, but I refuse to shine.  Off to shower, then sister time.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 7, 2014)

Arctic Seal Spotted On New York City Beach



> Arctic Seal Spotted On New York City Beach



https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/F9647BD40C1053418831931965440_1d502e1f510.4.7.14783273111110903677.mp4?versionId=0zAD3FjECeDQNjaXQmVrCOvxZYls8Dao


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Arctic Seal Spotted On New York City Beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh, my, he booked the wrong airline, quite obviously.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I rose, but I refuse to shine.  Off to shower, then sister time.





Have fun.

And by the way, have I already told you that I like your green boop?

Irish-Boopinghengst!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you - she's gone to get us food, so I'm hanging til her return.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Or maybe looking out her kitchen window at another country?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...




I'm trying to figure out the four colors on the windshield thingy of the boat behind her. Are those two buttons? What are those things????????


----------



## Mertex (Mar 7, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Today's Pol sitting down, no. 3



Wow, Amelia, for someone that is always preaching down at others, I guess you forgot to read the sticky for the Lounge?  Seems to me you just want to stir the pot?

Ladies and gentlemen welcome to the USMB Lounge! A place for friends, and 'enemies', to get together and talk about whatever (off-topic). 

*Political threads, religious threads, party affiliation threads etc DO NOT go in this area. Everyone will leave their politics, religious views, flame throwers and grudges at the door before entering. *If you've visited the Coffee Shop then you know and understand the spirit of the forum. It's a lounge where you kick back, have a drink on us, listen to some good music (on your PC/Mac) and make some new friends.

No negging or starting threads to peacefully bash on members/groups on USMB. Start a group if you wish to do that. *Remember, the USMB Lounge is for off-topic use ONLY.*

The forum will be lightly moderated, meaning we aren't going to be issuing infractions/warnings/bans if members can't set aside their differences. We'll simply remind the member to please be aware of what forum they are in and delete the comment. If it becomes an issue where a member cannot 'get along' in here, they'll simply be removed from the Lounge permanently. The ultimate goal is that the forum moderates itself and everyone respects the USMB Lounge when relaxing in here.

We do ask that members report any posts/threads that are not compliant so that we may handle it in a timely manner.

Remember folks, the USMB Lounge is not a place to push an agenda, exclude certain groups/members, flame, fight, bicker, neg or talk politics/religion. It's a lounge to relax and enjoy the USMB community via off-topic threads and posts.

We hope you enjoy the new forum! Have fun!!!!!

Come on inside


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



They're little sticky notes telling her what to push and what not to push so she doesn't blow up the boat. 

This is Palin we are talking about remember?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And now, back to mirth and merriment!!!
> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION], you around?!?!?



I just got back, Stat!  I spent the day with my granddaughter and it was alot of fun.  I'm going to a late dinner but thought I'd drop in inbetween!  Thank you!  I hope you enjoy your little one this weekend!  Thank you all for such nice birthday pics / wishes.  Youre very sweet people! 

 - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]
> 
> Do you have birthday dinner plans?


  I do!  We are going shortly.  I wanted to come visit ya'll before I left, BD!  I spent the day with my granddaughter!  She is smiling alot now!  It was alot of fun.  Have a great evening and thank you for the birthday wishes & videos!  

This really was special!  Thank you!  - Jeri


----------



## Mertex (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]
> ...




Jeri, have a great time......at your birthday dinner.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 7, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > *Because Stat posts pictures of people like Biden and Obama in the Coffee Shop*.
> ...


You only posted 4 posts, and all with the intention to stir trouble..I thought you were above all that?  Didn't expect that from someone who claims to not get down in the muck.



> If you want to discuss it with me further, it needs to be in another setting, coz this is my last post in the Lounge for the foreseeable future.


Geez, don't let the swing hit you on the way out.  And if you are just going to post stuff that is against the rules, yep, it's best you don't visit again.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



yep, we don't need that here


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Watched three episodes of House of Cards, and had Culver's fish dinner. Wonderful evening with my big lil sis (5' even).


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And now, back to mirth and merriment!!!
> ...



Face time with a grand?! I couldn't ask for a better birthday present!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 7, 2014)

Is anybody still up?.........I was just watching the Tonight Show....that Jimmy Fallon,, he's doing such a good job....Had Stephen Colbert on....they were too funny....

I'm kinda glad that Jimmy Fallon took it over...Leno was getting kind of boring.  Anyway, I like Jimmy Fallon, he's always coming up with some pretty goofy stuff......


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

(/looks around) -- Nope, nobody up here. 

Not supposed to be anyway*S*...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Is anybody still up?.........I was just watching the Tonight Show....that Jimmy Fallon,, he's doing such a good job....Had Stephen Colbert on....they were too funny....
> 
> I'm kinda glad that Jimmy Fallon took it over...Leno was getting kind of boring.  Anyway, I like Jimmy Fallon, he's always coming up with some pretty goofy stuff......



I am! I haven't watched except clips, but I love Jimmy. Great choice.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> (/looks around) -- Nope, nobody up here.
> 
> Not supposed to be anyway*S*...




Okay, I get it, you're down......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

So, my little one just asked to watch some sci-fy later on this evening. I was wondering to myself, where does my little one get this imagination for aliens and flying saucers and nighty-night stories about such stuff? 

And then the answer came to me. I was just archiving photos from years past and just came across this one:









That was little Miss Statalicious at 5 months, taking a nap in her buggy. Notice the stuffed animal. Now, I wonder who gave her that gift?!?! Hmmmm.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

I totally agree.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

I love when people call in that are too busy to talk. When I finish a claim, I'm supposed to give them a fifteen-digit claim number and then read the closing script.

Me: 123 ... 456 ...
Caller: Thank you very much, ma'am.
Me: That's not the whole number, sir.
Caller: Oh.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

Just made myself a tomato, cheese and onion omelette for breakfast. Time to take a shower and head off for the retreat.

Catch you later!


----------



## pacer (Mar 8, 2014)

Have a nice weekend Derideo.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

So I read!

Travel safe, hope the chairs do not treat you too unkindly.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

pacer said:


> Have a nice weekend Derideo.



Morning, [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] !

Have weekend plans?


----------



## pacer (Mar 8, 2014)

Good morning, BDBoop.  Just having a coffee and getting ready to run a few errands.  How about yourself?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

Doing laundry and hanging with my sister later.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> *Just made myself a tomato, cheese and onion omelette for breakfast*. Time to take a shower and head off for the retreat.
> 
> Catch you later!



You're very flexible.  I tried that, could never fit myself into the pan. 

Gonna dump this here, I just love this good morning song, and a cynical nod to %*# Daylight Savings Crime:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCGndFqOjZk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCGndFqOjZk[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, I must get off the computer and do a few things.  You have a great day, BDBoop.  See you later.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 8, 2014)

Good Saturday morning.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Just made myself a tomato, cheese and onion omelette for breakfast. Time to take a shower and head off for the retreat.
> 
> Catch you later!




I'm fixing Eggs Benedict.....have all the necessary ingredients, ummmmm, it's going to be so good!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm just waiting for housemate #1 to head for the casino so I can make some breakfast. I try to give them as much privacy as possible.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Just made myself a tomato, cheese and onion omelette for breakfast. Time to take a shower and head off for the retreat.
> ...



Haven't had that in the longest time.  When we go out to breakfast now, I'm on this pancake kick.  Pecan pancakes.  I do love Ihop eggs benedict though.  I just cook quick breakfasts here in the morning.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 8, 2014)

I understand pancakes, oh, yes.  Love them.  Have all of my life.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm just waiting for housemate #1 to head for the casino so I can make some breakfast. I try to give them as much privacy as possible.



They're going to the casino?  Love casinos.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



We don't usually have big breakfasts, but once in a while we go all out....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

I thought this would be a good way to start the morning.......


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just waiting for housemate #1 to head for the casino so I can make some breakfast. I try to give them as much privacy as possible.
> ...



I love buffets at casinos, especially their bread pudding with hard sauce!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I always tell myself I'm going to do that.  We both work hard and I do make big breakfasts once in awhile too.  Enjoy!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

I want to go to Fat Nat's again!

http://www.fatnatseggs.com/FatNats_April2013.pdf


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



My daughter told me they have good restaurants at our casino but I just go to gamble.  There's this little place nearby so we stop there to eat then go to play.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



IHop is a strange place -- one of the few places I can think of that actually gives too much food.

Don't tell 'em though...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

We have a place called Keys that does the same. Two meals for the price of one, pretty much.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Clean!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDt26gJYVB4]When I'm Sixty Four original (In the key of C major) - YouTube[/ame]

Hope it's a great one. 

@Mr. Clean


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't mind me, I'm just toddling about talking to myself.

14 Mind-Blowing Facts That Will Completely Change Your Perception Of Time - 9GAG


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just toddling about talking to myself.
> 
> 14 Mind-Blowing Facts That Will Completely Change Your Perception Of Time - 9GAG



Wow!

On the up side today my back is not as bad as expected it might be so that has to be a positive sign!

The daylight slaying thingy is bizarre because not all of the clocks in the house got the memo! 

Have a happy, if slightly shorter Sunday!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

You too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just toddling about talking to myself.
> 
> 14 Mind-Blowing Facts That Will Completely Change Your Perception Of Time - 9GAG




That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

I thought so.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mind me, I'm just toddling about talking to myself.
> ...



So I get a cup of coffee and come out to the Porch and all the seats are taken!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



And color-coordinated, no less! I sense a conspiracy of some sort.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

[MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - you should bring Rocky in, and we can play "One of these dogs is not like the others ..."


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Good morning all!!!




Back from the land of gavels and robes....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





Bwaah!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I thought so.




In some ways, number 1 was the most stunning of all. Just to think that it's not been all that long since death by guillotine went out of vogue....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Color-coordinated and seated by size too! Most definitely a conspiracy!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I thought so.
> ...



I know! Total brain tilt.

Did you find any bodies in Cheers!? It looked like a few people took to 'under the bar' as a logical place to end the night.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.



Good morning, pacer!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.



Ola! Enjoying your weekend, I trust?


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Good morning, Derideo.  Coffee tastes good this morning.


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...


Yes, I forgot all about the time change.  Half the morning is gone already.  It's b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l outside.
-


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Here, too! I'm waiting to hear from my sister so we can hit the road, Jack.


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Here, too! I'm waiting to hear from my sister so we can hit the road, Jack.


Going for breakfast?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Here, too! I'm waiting to hear from my sister so we can hit the road, Jack.
> ...



Weekly grocery shopping.  The time seems to change every week though, so I'm just hanging here. Sometime after we get home again, I'll need to sleep for a decent amount of time since I start work at 8:30 p.m.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




I may need to work up a statistical analysis on this... hmmm....


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Weekly grocery shopping.  The time seems to change every week though, so I'm just hanging here. Sometime after we get home again, I'll need to sleep for a decent amount of time since I start work at 8:30 p.m.


No one should have to work on daylight savings day, especially not at 8:30.  What may I ask do you do that you have to work at 8:30 p.m.?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly grocery shopping.  The time seems to change every week though, so I'm just hanging here. Sometime after we get home again, I'll need to sleep for a decent amount of time since I start work at 8:30 p.m.
> ...



Insurance claims intake. I work at home, online. Love it.  I put in for graveyard because I enjoy those hours. Much more peaceful.


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Insurance claims intake. I work at home, online. Love it.  I put in for graveyard because I enjoy those hours. Much more peaceful.


Nice.  You obviously do not miss the social aspect of working from an office...being around people, coffee break, going out for lunch...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't miss 'the office' climate now that I have been retired more than a year.

We stay busy with local events, friends, family, church, etc.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance claims intake. I work at home, online. Love it.  I put in for graveyard because I enjoy those hours. Much more peaceful.
> ...



Not at all. Just like I'm sure they wouldn't miss the commute, business casual, backstabbing gossips, and etc.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>





As long as it is after 5 pm on a Friday!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, as long as the poster absolutely doesn't mean what it says it means.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yes, as long as the poster absolutely doesn't mean what it says it means.



Doh!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




It's a dog's world.......


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

You gotta read the slideshow at the bottom.

5-Year-Old's Attempt To Forge Mommy's Signature Is Definitely Frame-Worthy


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Young man just called in, the mother of his child is going on six months pregnant and gone into labor. I hope they can get her back out of labor, this is far too early to be giving birth.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Something new for the Porch Swing.

Stat's wild tidbit of the day.


Notice anything about this sentence?


"Are we not drawn onward to new era?"


Back in 6 hours to give the answer if no one has gotten it by then...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something new for the Porch Swing.
> 
> Stat's wild tidbit of the day.
> 
> ...



In a "madam, I'm Adam" fashion?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Connery (Mar 10, 2014)

Good Morning all!!

USS Constitution "Old Ironsides"


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Mornin, sir!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something new for the Porch Swing.
> 
> Stat's wild tidbit of the day.
> 
> ...



It reads the same backwards as forward.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 10, 2014)

Hate it when I can't sleep. No reason, I feel fine but woke up at 3. BOING! Eyes wide open. Stayed in bed, tried to go back to sleep, finally got up and have actually gotten a lot done. Worked out and now I'm hungry.

Now, its getting light and soon the sun will come up over the lake. So beautiful. The fox will make his rounds and if I'm lucky, I'll get a glimpse of him as he comes up onto the deck and crosses along the back of the house. He cleans up whatever bird seed left from the night before and then hits our compost pile. 

We take our bird feeders in because the raccoons will take them. They especially love the hummer feeders in summer.  Last year, we watched on hang from a hummingbird feeder. It tipped because of his weight and as he glug-glugged as fast as he could, it was also running down his front. Doncha just know his family helped him wash up when he got home?

As soon as its light enough, the eagles will come to fish. Then, after they've gone, the vultures and pelicans will come to shop for their breakfasts. 

The pelicans came early this year. Started with 6, all standing around on the ice, arguing about whose idea it was to get here while the lake was frozen over. Now there are approximately a gazillion of them. between the pelicans and the gulls, it looks and sounds like a Jacques Cousteau film of a rookery. 

Still not quite light enough to hang the bird feeders. 

G'Mornin all.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Something new for the Porch Swing.
> ...



A palindrome!

Nice.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





Bravo!!!  Spot-on!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hate it when I can't sleep. No reason, I feel fine but woke up at 3. BOING! Eyes wide open. Stayed in bed, tried to go back to sleep, finally got up and have actually gotten a lot done. Worked out and now I'm hungry.
> 
> Now, its getting light and soon the sun will come up over the lake. So beautiful. The fox will make his rounds and if I'm lucky, I'll get a glimpse of him as he comes up onto the deck and crosses along the back of the house. He cleans up whatever bird seed left from the night before and then hits our compost pile.
> 
> ...



It really sounds lovely quite lovely.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Yup, and I got it right about three minutes after you posted, and Bloodrock did right after.


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hate it when I can't sleep. No reason, I feel fine but woke up at 3. BOING! Eyes wide open. Stayed in bed, tried to go back to sleep, finally got up and have actually gotten a lot done. Worked out and now I'm hungry.
> 
> Now, its getting light and soon the sun will come up over the lake. So beautiful. The fox will make his rounds and if I'm lucky, I'll get a glimpse of him as he comes up onto the deck and crosses along the back of the house. He cleans up whatever bird seed left from the night before and then hits our compost pile.
> 
> ...


It sounds sooo beautiful where you are.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I wasn't the first to get it though. 

It really is beautiful here. We were just out on the deck. The lake just comes alive at dawn - eagles, great blue herons, Canada geese, ducks. And now the songbirds are at the feeders.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I'd be jealous, but that's petty.

No, I checked. I'm jealous.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 10, 2014)

It's almost 7 am and it's DARK OUT!    Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

bodecea said:


> It's almost 7 am and it's DARK OUT!    Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



But you'll catch it at the other end!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 10, 2014)

A new week.  Wonder what it will bring?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> A new week.  Wonder what it will bring?



Good things. I am in an incredibly good mood. Our weather is improving, I get paid on Friday and I will be past my FMLA-induced state of broken budget since the end of February.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 10, 2014)

another day closer to Spring not that theres anything wrong w/ Winter.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good Morning all!!
> 
> USS Constitution "Old Ironsides"



Thanks Connery. I was on that deck just a couple of months ago.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hate it when I can't sleep. No reason, I feel fine but woke up at 3. BOING! Eyes wide open. Stayed in bed, tried to go back to sleep, finally got up and have actually gotten a lot done. Worked out and now I'm hungry.
> 
> Now, its getting light and soon the sun will come up over the lake. So beautiful. The fox will make his rounds and if I'm lucky, I'll get a glimpse of him as he comes up onto the deck and crosses along the back of the house. He cleans up whatever bird seed left from the night before and then hits our compost pile.
> 
> ...



Man, that sounds idyllic!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Doesn't it just? 

Okay, y'all. See you later, I have GOT to get some sleep.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay, I mean it this time. Nite!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

Yo [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION], looks like I found Rocky's family!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Yo [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION], looks like I found Rocky's family!



They look like they're waiting for him to come home. No chance. He's mine!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Something new for the Porch Swing.
> ...





Yessssss.....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Yo [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION], looks like I found Rocky's family!
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Okay, I mean it this time. Nite!!




That's too funny.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




The Palindrome prize goes to:

*bdboop*


(wlease, pwetty pweaze, fawgive me, I missed youw posting!!)


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

I understand. 

/sniffle


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I understand.
> 
> /sniffle




I just missed the posting. So much green all over the place right now. I think the Irish need to go purple next year.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh, bull. If she was a topless Irish Boop, you woulda seen her!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, bull. If she was a topless Irish Boop, you woulda seen her!




Uh, prolly....!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Today's Statalicious TIDBIT:

"Smoke on the Water".  In 1971, the band Deep Purple was about to perform at a Casino in Montreux, Switzerland. Just before they went on, a fan fired a flame into the crowd, at the end of Frank Zappa's opener. The Casino burnt to the ground, spreading huge plumes of smoke across Lake Geneva, which inspired the band to write that song.




So, the next time someone flames you, you never know, maybe a composer will write a song about it!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Mornin! Less than two hours until my shift ends.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

How do these things happen? This seven year-old must be a very old soul. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2da7N6ADm9s]Amazing seven year old sings Gloomy Sunday/Billy Holiday (Angelina Jordan) Eng sub - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 11, 2014)

Tuesday morning and maybe some showers and slush through the morning.

Going to be chilly.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

If I ever had to call a photo "Tranquility," I think this would be the one.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



Mornin!


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mornin!



mornin'


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Mornin, Pacer! Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Connery (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you BDBoop and good morning, Connery.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning, BDBoop, Stat, DT, Connery, Pogo, Pacer, Mudflap, Shaitra, and everyone else.....before I go start my day.....wanted to stop by and say good morning to everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Ola! Have a good one.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning, BDBoop, Stat, DT, Connery, Pogo, Pacer, Mudflap, Shaitra, and everyone else.....before I go start my day.....wanted to stop by and say good morning to everyone.



'morning, Metex.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, BDBoop, Stat, DT, Connery, Pogo, Pacer, Mudflap, Shaitra, and everyone else.....before I go start my day.....wanted to stop by and say good morning to everyone.
> ...



Hey, mudflap.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> If I ever had to call a photo "Tranquility," I think this would be the one.



You named that one perfectly, BD!  Great photo!


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

How are you, Jeremiah. Nice to see you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## aaronleland (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 11, 2014)

Today's pooch on a porch!







Non Sequitur Comic Strip, March 10, 2014 on GoComics.com


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

aaronleland said:


>




Ha,ha.....yep....it's Tuesday....all day long bubba......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Today's pooch on a porch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, so cute....you starting a trend?.....well, just in case....my babies don't like competition..


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Today's pooch on a porch!
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

How about a first lady on a porch?









That was their porch at their home in Marion, Ohio.


Cool.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> How about a first lady on a porch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, I knew that guy instantly without a caption.  Those movie people.. eehhh...

Nice porch find though.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], how about this guy on a front porch:











Recognize him??


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], how about this guy on a front porch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yanno, that picture's a bit too sharp.  Do you have something blurrier?  

Hey -- I don't see a porch. (?)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], how about this guy on a front porch:
> ...





To my alpha-centaurian eyes, that looks totally clear.

Here's a hint:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

The front porch at Halloween:








(never too early to prepare, you know...)


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Today's pooch on a porch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pooch on a porch is my new favorite feature.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2014)

Speaking of pooches...when it rains, it pours. 
Karma goes in for surgery this friday to have a cyst removed and a cracked tooth checked...either repaired or pulled if it is too bad. Cost? 469 bucks. Which means I had to find more stuff to sell. I love my stuff..but I love Karma more so....got some stuff listed on ebay and got some stuff listed on Craigslist. Thankfully the vet takes a payment plan so I told them to give me 4 months or less and it will be paid off. Probably in less.

Meanwhile....my car and hubbys car is due for tags. Both need to be smogged as well. Then in June, car insurance is due. Oy.

But at least I got a roomie and rent for next month will be paid!

I have some rocks in front of me..little river rocks. And my paints are next to them. Time to get paintin' again. Maybe the sister in law can sell them at the swap meet. I'm gonna do koi fish on one rock...another will be a seascape scene...another a mountain/lake scene maybe. All miniatures, of course. 5 bucks a rock. Do enough, I can dredge up money for all this crap hitting me at once.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of pooches...when it rains, it pours.
> Karma goes in for surgery this friday to have a cyst removed and a cracked tooth checked...either repaired or pulled if it is too bad. Cost? 469 bucks. Which means I had to find more stuff to sell. I love my stuff..but I love Karma more so....got some stuff listed on ebay and got some stuff listed on Craigslist. Thankfully the vet takes a payment plan so I told them to give me 4 months or less and it will be paid off. Probably in less.
> 
> Meanwhile....my car and hubbys car is due for tags. Both need to be smogged as well. Then in June, car insurance is due. Oy.
> ...



Wow, you are getting hit!!

Have you considered selling on Etsy?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2014)

Etsy sucks. Sorry. Yes, I used to sell on there but never got anywhere. That was back when I was making jewelry. And Etsy is persnickety on what you can sell. 
I get more luck on ebay. Been doing that since 1998. I remember when we used to be able to call them on the phone and say "number so and so sold after the listing ended, so make sure you take your percentage" and they would say "sure thing!". Back when paypal wasn't in existence and then ebay bought them out. Way back, before the million man march, all your base belongs to us, and the forever never forgotten "it's only a dollar" reserve price hike.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Hey, you wanna play dirty......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Derideo_T


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Start this wherever you want, but 4:55 is the pizza surprise.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-5OI6xE3aY]Bon Jovi - Oprah Winfrey Show 2005 (Part 4) - YouTube[/ame]

@gracie


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a good read. I don't know if I actually qualify as the middle kid, since my sister is only 13 months older than I - next down is 4.5 years later, and youngest is another seven years out. By then, they may as well be the new generation. Anyway, my daughter does have three, and this article fits really, really well.

http://www.scarymommy.com/middle-child/



> Please don&#8217;t spend your life trying to be someone you&#8217;re not. It&#8217;s exhausting. Experience has taught me you should spend your time and energy trying to find out who you are. It is an important lesson: if people really love you, they will accept all of you, and love all of you. If someone says they love you because you are thin or smart or have curly hair, then they don&#8217;t really love you. *It&#8217;s taken me many years to realize that I can be loved despite having flaws.* _*good point*_
> 
> It&#8217;s a liberating realization to be able to relax in your own body and be yourself, and still be loved. You may feel hard done by being the middle, but I believe that in life we are never given any more than we can handle. Don&#8217;t look upon it that you are neither the eldest nor the youngest. Instead, see yourself as being both a big sister and a little sister. Your sisters cannot claim such a varied and important role; you will have the protection of your big sister and the opportunity to guide your little sister.
> 
> Some people may claim that the life of a middle is the hardest, always forgotten, overlooked in the drama of the older sibling and the intensity of the baby. But in other regards it could be the easiest; you have someone else to forge the path and fight the battles with your parents, while you have someone else to bring up the rear, and takes the burden of empty-nest concerns. That being said, I do not expect you to coast along. I see the fire within you and know that you will make your own way, despite your place in the middle, or perhaps because of it.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Start this wherever you want, but 4:55 is the pizza surprise.
> 
> Bon Jovi - Oprah Winfrey Show 2005 (Part 4) - YouTube
> 
> @gracie





Damn, I love Bon Jovi......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This is a good read. I don't know if I actually qualify as the middle kid, since my sister is only 13 months older than I - next down is 4.5 years later, and youngest is another seven years out. By then, they may as well be the new generation. Anyway, my daughter does have three, and this article fits really, really well.
> 
> http://www.scarymommy.com/middle-child/
> 
> ...




Both my hubs and I are the "babies" in our family.....probably why we struggle with wanting to get our way....of course, I always give in....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Both my hubs and I are the "babies" in our family.....probably why we struggle with wanting to get our way....of course, I always give in....



I was married to the baby of the family. Sometimes it was painfully obvious.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Start this wherever you want, but 4:55 is the pizza surprise.
> ...



I loved that "just don't call my name!"


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2014)

My all time favorite.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q]Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> My all time favorite.....
> 
> Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses - YouTube



I would need to give it some thought, to come up with mine.

But Leonard Cohen did say that his favorite performer of Hallelujah is Jon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSJbYWPEaxw]Bon Jovi - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, it's that time again......


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

Nite!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

This gal has oodles of porch pics. Thought I would share 

Porches ~ Come & Sit a Spell on Pinterest


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, nice!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This gal has oodles of porch pics. Thought I would share
> 
> Porches ~ Come & Sit a Spell on Pinterest





Geil!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Glad you like them


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This is a good read. I don't know if I actually qualify as the middle kid, since my sister is only 13 months older than I - next down is 4.5 years later, and youngest is another seven years out. By then, they may as well be the new generation. Anyway, my daughter does have three, and this article fits really, really well.
> 
> http://www.scarymommy.com/middle-child/
> 
> ...



Great read. I was an only child, but my wife was a middle child (#4 of 8 siblings). She can not get enough attention it seems...lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, Stat's tidbit for the day, but you gotta promise to not google-peek.

I am gonna name four sets of two cities. As G-d is my witness, one of those two cities in each pair really DOES exist. The other is false. Can you guess which on is real without google-peeking?


Ok, and off we go:


Hate Cove, Massachusetts - or - Love Cove, Maine?


Duet, Virginia -or- Solo, Tennessee?


War, West Virginia  -or- Peace, Alabama?


Push, Arkansas -or- Pull Tight, Alabama?


No shit, one name within each of those sentences is REAL.


Have fun.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > This is a good read. I don't know if I actually qualify as the middle kid, since my sister is only 13 months older than I - next down is 4.5 years later, and youngest is another seven years out. By then, they may as well be the new generation. Anyway, my daughter does have three, and this article fits really, really well.
> ...



My wife is the third child of six and cannot get enough attention either.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, Stat's tidbit for the day, but you gotta promise to not google-peek.
> 
> I am gonna name four sets of two cities. As G-d is my witness, one of those two cities in each pair really DOES exist. The other is false. Can you guess which on is real without google-peeking?
> 
> ...



Slender, Missouri or Chunky, Mississippi?

Soddy Daisy, Tennessee or Dotty Salvia, Texas?

Bang, Oregon or Intercourse, Pennsylvania?

Heaven, Montana or Hell, Michigan?

Blue Ball, Pennsylvania or Buzzkill, New York?

Ore-ida, Idaho or Marydel, Delaware?

Hi Ho North Dakota or Ho-Ho-Kus New Jersey?


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Beautiful porch pics.  Here is a beauty to add to the collection.


----------



## Connery (Mar 12, 2014)

Good morning all!!!




Off to the beach with my boy. Nothing like a winter's day at the beach!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Good morning, Connery.  Have a great day at the beach.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Glad you like them



I liked them so much, I got told I cannot give you rep again so soon.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Beautiful porch pics.  Here is a beauty to add to the collection.



There is so much beauty to enjoy in that setting. Kudos to whoever did the decorating, they have a good eye!


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Good morning, BDBoop.  Thank you for the rep.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 12, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 12, 2014)

Have fun at the beach with your son, Connery!


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Good morning, Jeremiah.  How is your day?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great day....Connery have a nice day at the beach, everyone else, have fun whatever you are doing...

We're having an extra breezy (windy) day.....not fun being outside, gotta go get my coffee, hope to see you all later.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Personality surely plays some part in that, though? Independent of birth order, I mean. Or in addition to.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm craving Costco cake LOL


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>


He is soooo cute.  Thank you Mudflap for the pic.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

drifter said:


> I'm craving Costco cake LOL



In all seriousness - what makes a Costco cake desirable?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 12, 2014)

I two times I have eaten or gotten a Costco cake, it's been absolutely delicious. They have a great bakery there.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



Soooo cute


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm craving Costco cake LOL
> ...





well I just like the custard filling  I guess, I dunno I haven't had anything sweet for a while Im trying to be supportive of someone....but they are leaving town to austin soon and I was thinking of cheating with cake


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Aww. What a sweet way to cheat!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 12, 2014)

Fond of their carrot cake...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

I so don't feel good. Am very glad I do not work tomorrow night.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>




Is that real?  I've never seen a kitten that small with fur and eyes open......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

Must be photoshopped.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Must be photoshopped.....



Seems so. Unless Andre the Giant was holding the kitten.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

It's still cute, regardless.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

It is.

And now, for my silver lining moment.

I just got the hiccups. BOOOOO!!!

I'm on break. YAY!!!

Nothing like trying to hiccup your way through a call.  Hopefully they'll be gone before break is over.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Eat a wee bit of sugar. no water. nothing. Just dip the spoon in the sugar pot, get a bit on the spoon, swallow it quick before your saliva soggies it. 
Your thingy is stuck. Don't remember the medical term but the sugar will relax it.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

The holding breath trick worked, I would have gone to sugar next.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

I never get tired of this one. Choreographed by Wade Robson (first guy down the stairs.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj5qoo9kQRM]Ramalama Group Performance SYTYCD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

And on a completely different note - I never get tired of this video. If you want to skip to the chase, start at the one minute mark.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxPZh4AnWyk]Susan Boyle - Britains Got Talent 2009 Episode 1 - Saturday 11th April | HD High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 13, 2014)

Today's Pooch on a Porch is how I am feeling!






Hopefully it won't last!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...








Two pins to one! 

 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]

Now we get to kiss and make up!


----------



## Connery (Mar 13, 2014)

Good morning all!!!




Yesterday evening as I was cooking dinner I saw these guys outside my living room window....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 13, 2014)

Good morning, porch swingers of the world!!


Stat's tidbit for the day, Thursday, March 13th, 2014 (whew, missed Friday the 13th by just one day!!!)

Ok, these are real headlines as they actually appeared:









Source: Uncle John's Slightly Irregular Bathroom Reader (2004)
Reprinted (scanned) with permission from the Bathroom Readers Press.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 13, 2014)

Great photo, Connery!  Good morning, Porch Swingers!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

Mornin, Porch Swingers!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Today's Pooch on a Porch is how I am feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't last. You'll be feeling like this in no time. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY9xs0qUsOw]Happy Golden Retrievers Running on the Beach! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

"911, what's your emergency?"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0iXEIpgzNk]kid calls 911 for math home work - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I two times I have eaten or gotten a Costco cake, it's been absolutely delicious. They have a great bakery there.



They have a coconut cake at my local Costco that is amazing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 13, 2014)

Coconut cake is one of my favs.  We don't have a Costco nearby though.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mornin, Porch Swingers!



Good morning BD!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 13, 2014)

Morning all!    St Patricks Day around the corner.   Friend showed me her son's school fundraiser motivator....ORANGE wrist bands.  NO! NO! NO!  Not before St Patricks Day!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I two times I have eaten or gotten a Costco cake, it's been absolutely delicious. They have a great bakery there.
> ...



Want!  German chocolate, osonummy!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin, Porch Swingers!
> ...



Morning, KS!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Can't do coconut.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

bodecea said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



It's my dad's favorite. Unfortunately, that's how we found out my littlest sister is allergic.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 13, 2014)

My brother won't eat it because he came in late one night after a party and ate my mothers coconut cake.  He said she made a cake that was only supposed to be eaten in small slices.  It took two days to make as the ingredients had to ferment.  He ate the whole cake and became very sick.  To this day he cannot eat anything coconut! ( he was somewhat intoxicated at the time I believe... )


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

That sounds horrible!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## pacer (Mar 13, 2014)

Morning, Katsteve.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Awww, much better.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 13, 2014)

Good afternoon, Mertex.   Nice to see you.  Can I get you a coffee?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought I would say good morning before the morning slips away.......getting ready for a yard sale, got so much crap to price and get ready....


----------



## pacer (Mar 13, 2014)

Have a nice day at the yard sale, Mertex.  You certainly have beautiful weather for it.


----------



## Locke11_21 (Mar 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




German chocolate cake......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

Stat's Porch Swing tidbit for the day:

You see the word "fathom" and what do you think?

Usually, we see the word "fathom" in a sentence like

"I couldn't even fathom of that".

But in reality, the word "fathom" was orginally a term of measurement.

A Fathom was orginally equal to the distance between the tips of the left and right middle fingers with the arms outstretched. Today it means roughly six feet.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

Every time I see fathom, I think of the sea.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Stat's Porch Swing tidbit for the day:
> 
> You see the word "fathom" and what do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> And with that thought, these words (or non words) come to mind:
> 
> "Fathtasmic, Fathmic, Fathtabulous".



Unfathomable - oh, wait. That's already a word. Hmmm ...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Every time I see fathom, I think of the sea.



Me too.

That's deep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I see fathom, I think of the sea.
> ...


----------



## Connery (Mar 14, 2014)

Good morning all!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!




Delilcious!!!

Bon Matin, Fratre Connery, bon Matin!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 14, 2014)

Today's Pooch on a Porch!






Friday bonus Pooch on a Porch!


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Good morning everyone.  Good morning Stats.  Zeit für eine schöne leckere Tasse Kaffee.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning everyone.  Good morning Stats.  Zeit für eine schöne leckere Tasse Kaffee.



Na klar, doch! Hier:








Übrigens, guten Morgen, Pacer!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Today's Pooch on a Porch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking about doing a statistical analysis on the length of those poochie tongues...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

BTW, thanks to [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], who reminded me, Today is Pi Day!


Ahhh, Pi....


3.1415926535897932384626433832795
02884197169399375105820974944592307
81640628620899862803482534211706


To learn more about Pi-Day, please see my sig file!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 14, 2014)

_Porch_ to me means music...




Hazel Dickens, playing on the porch of a neighbor of Doc Watson's (up the road from my house), about 1960.  My porch looks a lot like this except without Hazel.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay, so if you know anybody who suffers from anxiety, here's a lovely peek inside.

After Seeing These 9 Images, Anxiety and Panic Attacks all Make Sense


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> _Porch_ to me means music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, Lordy.  I think I am in Many, LA or Pineland, Tx on a Saturday night as a boy with my parents visiting friends.  Summer time, insects flitting around the lanterns, warm humid air, chilled lemonade, and the singing singing singing.

Thank you, Pogo.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

I think that's part of why "O Brother, Where Art Thou" did so well. Gave a lot of people a lot of good trips down memory lane.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8]Soggy Bottom Boys- I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Okay, so if you know anybody who suffers from anxiety, here's a lovely peek inside.
> 
> After Seeing These 9 Images, Anxiety and Panic Attacks all Make Sense



That was really good!

Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so if you know anybody who suffers from anxiety, here's a lovely peek inside.
> ...



My daughter shared it. We both have some level of depression and anxiety, so it resonates with us. 

Do you ever read at Hyperbole and a Half She had a bit of a breakdown, didn't post for like a year. Then she came back and posted a column where I thought - "Oh. How sweet. But honey? It's just not that easy."

Here is the column she posted after another extended absence, and by Jove, I think she got it.

Hyperbole and a Half: Depression Part Two



> Months oozed by, and I gradually came to accept that maybe enjoyment was not a thing I got to feel anymore. I didn't want anyone to know, though. I was still sort of uncomfortable about how bored and detached I felt around other people, and I was still holding out hope that the whole thing would spontaneously work itself out. As long as I could manage to not alienate anyone, everything might be okay!
> 
> However, I could no longer rely on genuine emotion to generate facial expressions, and when you have to spend every social interaction consciously manipulating your face into shapes that are only approximately the right ones, alienating people is inevitable.
> 
> It's weird for people who still have feelings to be around depressed people. They try to help you have feelings again so things can go back to normal, and it's frustrating for them when that doesn't happen. From their perspective, it seems like there has got to be some untapped source of happiness within you that you've simply lost track of, and if you could just see how beautiful things are...



She is simply amazing. And on a happier note, this is my favorite post of hers ever.

"CLEAN ALL THE THINGS!!"

Hyperbole and a Half: This is Why I'll Never be an Adult


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

Whew.....I'm so glad that damn yard sale is over and done with.  I did pretty good....I made $75 in two hours.....we could have stayed on, but I was bored, it was getting cold and I wanted to go to Chili's for their half-rack of ribs....so we put everything that didn't sell in the car and hauled it to the Goodwill.

I had 2 old TV's.....(not flat screens) that I wanted to get rid of, I sold one, and the other one I took to Goodwill only to find out they don't take them.  However, the attendant at Goodwill told us that Best Buy takes them, so we drove over to the nearest one, and Voila!  they took it.....so glad to be rid of them.  I still have one....a huge one...probably will have to pay to have hauled off.

Anyway.....good afternoon everyone....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Whew.....I'm so glad that damn yard sale is over and done with.  I did pretty good....I made $75 in two hours.....we could have stayed on, but I was bored, it was getting cold and I wanted to go to Chili's for their half-rack of ribs....so we put everything that didn't sell in the car and hauled it to the Goodwill.
> 
> I had 2 old TV's.....(not flat screens) that I wanted to get rid of, I sold one, and the other one I took to Goodwill only to find out they don't take them.  However, the attendant at Goodwill told us that Best Buy takes them, so we drove over to the nearest one, and Voila!  they took it.....so glad to be rid of them.  I still have one....a huge one...probably will have to pay to have hauled off.
> 
> Anyway.....good afternoon everyone....



Yard sales.... wow.... memories...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Whew.....I'm so glad that damn yard sale is over and done with.  I did pretty good....I made $75 in two hours.....we could have stayed on, but I was bored, it was getting cold and I wanted to go to Chili's for their half-rack of ribs....so we put everything that didn't sell in the car and hauled it to the Goodwill.
> 
> I had 2 old TV's.....(not flat screens) that I wanted to get rid of, I sold one, and the other one I took to Goodwill only to find out they don't take them.  However, the attendant at Goodwill told us that Best Buy takes them, so we drove over to the nearest one, and Voila!  they took it.....so glad to be rid of them.  I still have one....a huge one...probably will have to pay to have hauled off.
> 
> Anyway.....good afternoon everyone....



Enjoy the ribs! I saw a commercial that they have a bunch of new menu items that look REALLY good.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

I am missing my mom.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Whew.....I'm so glad that damn yard sale is over and done with.  I did pretty good....I made $75 in two hours.....we could have stayed on, but I was bored, it was getting cold and I wanted to go to Chili's for their half-rack of ribs....so we put everything that didn't sell in the car and hauled it to the Goodwill.
> 
> I had 2 old TV's.....(not flat screens) that I wanted to get rid of, I sold one, and the other one I took to Goodwill only to find out they don't take them.  However, the attendant at Goodwill told us that Best Buy takes them, so we drove over to the nearest one, and Voila!  they took it.....so glad to be rid of them.  I still have one....a huge one...probably will have to pay to have hauled off.
> 
> Anyway.....good afternoon everyone....



Good afternoon to you! That's strange that Goodwill would not accept your televisions. I have a good friend who is a VP with them and recycled electronics (especially TV's and CD players are a big part of their business.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I am missing my mom.



Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I am missing my mom.
> ...



You are welcome.

I am in the window between the anniversary of her birth and death. It's ... ... yeah. She comes and goes. Shows up in my dreams. I remember things that I didn't comprehend when I was little, and am just amazed at what a strong woman she was.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



We never accept the loss of a parent, we just learn to live with it. My Dad passed well into my adult years, and I still struggle on his birthday and the date of his passing. And ironically, we buried him on my birthday in 2006.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



That's very sad. Was his passing unexpected?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > And with that thought, these words (or non words) come to mind:
> ...



Good try BD...lol.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Okay, so if you know anybody who suffers from anxiety, here's a lovely peek inside.
> 
> After Seeing These 9 Images, Anxiety and Panic Attacks all Make Sense



This is perfect, thanks!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Whew.....I'm so glad that damn yard sale is over and done with.  I did pretty good....I made $75 in two hours.....we could have stayed on, but I was bored, it was getting cold and I wanted to go to Chili's for their half-rack of ribs....so we put everything that didn't sell in the car and hauled it to the Goodwill.
> ...



They do....but I had seen a commercial with the ribs the night before and my heart was set on ribs....was thinking about those ribs while doing the yard sale....couldn't hardly wait for it to be over....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

I know how that goes! Am waiting on the chicken florentine pizza I have been craving all week.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Whew.....I'm so glad that damn yard sale is over and done with.  I did pretty good....I made $75 in two hours.....we could have stayed on, but I was bored, it was getting cold and I wanted to go to Chili's for their half-rack of ribs....so we put everything that didn't sell in the car and hauled it to the Goodwill.
> ...



Yeah, I was surprised that they wouldn't take it, because a friend had told me they did...but it was the same guy at Goodwill that then told me that Best Buy takes them....so I don't think he was lying...maybe certain areas have been flooded with them?  It's possible that only some take them....I'm just glad that we were able to get rid of it, my hubs did not want to drag it back into the house after dragging it out to the yard sale, and then to the car....can't say I blame him, it is a heavy one.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Actually he and my Mom had both fully retired in late 2004, sold their home in San Francisco for more than they thought they would get, and bought a great house in their hometown in Kansas on a private lake and moved. He was diagnosed with bone cancer 2 months after and lasted a little over a year.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



That kind of thing just ticks me off. It's a peeve I have. I figure if a marriage stays the course like that, they should get to do the happily ever after.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



They were together 55 years, and had known each other since they were in grade school. So it was definately difficult for my Mom. But, at the age of 81, she is very healthy and lives independently.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

My grandparents are the pair that let me know that a happy, healthy relationship was possible. And when I heard this song for the first time, oh man did I cry hard. It's totally them. She was a 'spinster schoolmarm,' he was a traveling salesman for NYLIC. They met at 29 and were together for 29 years - then she was a widow for 32 years. Never looked at another man, and after her stroke, any guy that walked in the lunchroom at the nursing home, she'd murmur "Oh, there's daddy now" to my mom.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl5Uog-MDGo]Kathy Mattea - Where've You Been? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, so owie.  

Brilliant me was in a mad search for the checks I haven't seen since I moved here 8.5 months ago. Turned out they were in a box of books on the top shelf in my closet. I had to take down and put back up two very heavy boxes, plus take down an empty box that was fighting not to be removed. 

Everything hurts in my upper back, shoulders and neck. I think I see a pain pill in my immediate future. 

Mother Fletcher.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My grandparents are the pair that let me know that a happy, healthy relationship was possible. And when I heard this song for the first time, oh man did I cry hard. It's totally them. She was a 'spinster schoolmarm,' he was a traveling salesman for NYLIC. They met at 29 and were together for 29 years - then she was a widow for 32 years. Never looked at another man, and after her stroke, any guy that walked in the lunchroom at the nursing home, she'd murmur "Oh, there's daddy now" to my mom.
> 
> Kathy Mattea - Where've You Been? - YouTube



My Grandparents on my Moms side were together forever too. They actually died a week apart.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My grandparents are the pair that let me know that a happy, healthy relationship was possible. And when I heard this song for the first time, oh man did I cry hard. It's totally them. She was a 'spinster schoolmarm,' he was a traveling salesman for NYLIC. They met at 29 and were together for 29 years - then she was a widow for 32 years. Never looked at another man, and after her stroke, any guy that walked in the lunchroom at the nursing home, she'd murmur "Oh, there's daddy now" to my mom.
> ...



I don't know if you know the story of Johnny and June Carter Cash, but when he died six months after she passed, the only surprise to me was that he managed to stay behind that long. They had one of those 'love for the ages.'


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Yes I did read about that. They had a real all consuming romance.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



Another thought provoking statement and peaceful, beautiful picture. While I'm here in this unfamiliar place on vacation, I had no idea that I would actually be considering forgiveness of "you know who"....

 As they say, "Never say never. It could make for a lifetime of anger".........lol.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Exactly. I have that quote up on Pinterest. 162 people hit like, and 676 people re-pinned it. It resonates with a lot of people. 

Forgiveness is a tough one for me, it makes me feel vulnerable. Not the little stuff - I'm no good at holding a grudge. But if somebody does serious damage, I don't know how to forgive them without feeling like they will perceive it as weakness and take another shot.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Same here...thanks. I thought I was getting soft there for a minute.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Stat's Porch Swing tidbit of the day, and it is a true story, and not only that, I was there when it happened:

STRANGE LAWSUITS

The plaintiffs: Sixteen professional String-players (Violin, Viola, Cello)
The defendant: The city of Bonn, Germany

The lawsuit: In *March 2004*, 16 Violinists from the Beethoven Orchestra Bonn sued for a pay-raise on the grounds that they played more notes per rehearsal than brass or woodwind players. They demanded an extra &#8364;100- ($123 at that time) per rehearsal (or performance) for the extra notes they had to play, adding that they were being "generous" by not asking for more. _(eyeballs rolling)_

*The Verdict:* the violinists changed their tune and dropped the suit.

*WHAT REALLY HAPPENED* (I was there): the newly hired Orchestra director added 2 more rehearsals per week, meaning, an additional 8 hours of work, which caused many string players, who were used to making lots of extra dough on the side teaching privately, to lose money from having to cancel giving said private lessons during that time. Not only that, the opening repertoire of the 2003-2004 Opera Season in Bonn had two baroque operas in the mix, which required no brass. So, those string players were all pissed off that they had to do their jobs. This caused a huge schism in the Orchestra and I remember a major Sitzprobe for an Opera where I had the title role of Mahatma Ghandi, in May of 2004, where the other string players were so pissed at the 16 that they refused to sit next to them. The Concertmaster was not one of the 16 players. Seeing that they had made an absolute laughing stock out of themselves and that no sane pro-musician wanted to be around them, having become pariahs in the musical community, they gave up.

One of those string players called me four years later, wanted me to sing a solo gig with a string quartet. I told him I would be charging &#8364;10 per eighth-note...  


Ahhh, that was a wild moment in history, one I will not forget...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>




Beautiful.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Oh, yeah. I don't do well with vulnerable. It takes me long enough to trust, forget about it if I perceive that was stupid of me. (What the HELL was I thinking!?) 

Anyway. Wandering vigorously away from the sentiment, yeah. I have to forgive because I don't have the energy to hold up that level of negative emotion, yet I remain vigilante against those who have done damage in the past.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Here's a cup of coffee for you, my own special brew, just made!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 15, 2014)

Pooch on a Porch on a pillow!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You gave Boopsie the chipped cup?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pooch on a Porch on a pillow!



Cute!!!

Yes he gave me the chipped cup. You know how the baby of the family is.


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

Good morning, everyong.  I need a coffee...went to bed late last night so I'm a little tired.  How is everyone?


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm coffee'd up for the day and got some outside stuff I want to do before going to work this afternoon.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Well, so owie.
> 
> Brilliant me was in a mad search for the checks I haven't seen since I moved here 8.5 months ago. Turned out they were in a box of books on the top shelf in my closet. I had to take down and put back up two very heavy boxes, plus take down an empty box that was fighting not to be removed.
> 
> ...



Oh no! 

Not good to hurt your back!

I hope that it isn't serious!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what they perceive. It also doesn't matter if they take another shot. That is their problem, not yours. When you forgive them you remove their power over you so if they take another shot it doesn't have the same impact any more. They did their worst and now you are stronger than they are. You forgave them whereas they are the one still hanging onto the rage. anger, hurt, whatever. That means they are in a lower place. Once you forgive them you can move on with your life. If they can't that is no longer your problem.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I have a motto for my own life and it works for me, BD.  Forgiveness is free but trust is earned.  You can forgive the offender but you don't have to allow them access to your life.  There is nothing wrong with that.  It's even using wisdom in most cases!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyong.  I need a coffee...went to bed late last night so I'm a little tired.  How is everyone?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pooch on a Porch on a pillow!






You know, I think I start a snowball over there in the coffee shoppe.....

This is just fantastic!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 15, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Love and forgiveness are easy to give.  But trust requires fidelity, so be careful with those who can't or won't or simply don't protect you.  I have a brother and a daughter I love but are not trustworthy.  It makes life easier being aware of it.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Well, so owie.
> ...



Nope! Nowhere near like what you're going through. 

But dude. Taking a pain pill while at work? Yeah. Not a good idea, home skillet. For one thing, I couldn't shut up. Then I went to bed on lunch, having mis-set my alarm, so I slept for 48 minutes of a half-hour lunch.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Interesting concept.

I do not allow such toxic people to remain in my life. Forgiveness handled from a distance - they aren't given the opportunity to re-offend time and time again.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Yup. Not to put too fine a point on it, but my mom and adopto-dad never should have been allowed to breed. I have a sister I have had limited contact with for over a decade because she literally attempted to destroy two people in the next generation down, as well as her own father, and to this day, she won't own it.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Damn, you never cease to amaze me with your insightfulness....you are so right.  Now, if only I can remember it.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



So that's what you meant?  I couldn't figure out what it meant on the pm.....
I thought you had fallen asleep on top of your lunch...and the rest was


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2014)

I made quinoa and I don't like it


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day so far......I'm just getting started....woohoo....


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day so far......I'm just getting started....woohoo....



Winding down vacation and heading home. 

Wish I could stay...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Just chillin on the front porch.......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a wonderful day so far......I'm just getting started....woohoo....
> ...




Yep, that's the bad part.....ending it.....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



And how exactly is that any different? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SCNR!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> I made quinoa and I don't like it



Neither did my sister. It's supposed to be really good for you (assuming you can eat it.)


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a wonderful day so far......I'm just getting started....woohoo....
> ...



Why can't you? In all seriousness. 

Aside from the slow internet and how much you'd miss me.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



/sulk

*^^* - see? Me shutting up.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I made quinoa and I don't like it
> ...



I couldn't eat it, reminded me of eating bird seeds (_(yeah I have don't ask me why)_ but the person who wanted me to cook it liked it


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

I believe him!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

(roaring with laughter).... must tell a story, must tell a story.... wanna hear it?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> (roaring with laughter).... must tell a story, must tell a story.... wanna hear it?



Of course!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Gotta grab my salad, will be right back and typing up a little recollection about my baby sister, back in the day.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Or not. My iPad needs recharging. As well, I shall be afk for a bit, I'm the only one in the house that's not in rough shape.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]

I will have you know, Deri, that my little daugher saved money from a kindergarten bake-sale for that coffee cup. Then she was also bound and determined to wash and rinse it the first time, and hence, the chip.

I will never give up that coffee cup for anything.  And that will tell you how much I think of my good friends in USMB, esp. Boop - for that cup means the world to me, chip and all.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > (roaring with laughter).... must tell a story, must tell a story.... wanna hear it?
> ...




Ok, it is May 2000.

My then fiancee and I had just gotten the dog that I still have, Klia.

Exhibit A: *Dog*






(ignore that man who is playing "Stöckchen" with said dog...)


So, it was a Saturday, around 5 pm where we lived. We were hanging out in my apartment, had just finished dinner.

The clothes, freshly washed, were hanging out on the line in front of my apartment.

My then-fiancee had just made a big bowl of chocolate pudding for us for dessert, had just put the whipped cream (ahhh, the things we did with whipped cream back then...) on top of the pudding, when, suddenly, a storm started to break.


Exhibit B: *Chocolate pudding*






So, with the pudding in a bowl on the table, my then-fiancee and I ran down the steps and got the laundry off the line. It took maybe one minute. The moment we got to the door, it started to rain like mad.

We go into the apartment. The dog is sitting next to the table. The bowl of pudding that was on the table is now completely, and I mean, COMPLETELY empty. The pooch has a ring of white whipped cream around the edges of her face and an inner ring of chocolate.

So I say really loud, "Klia, did you eat our pudding?"

BURP!

Funniest damn thing I ever saw. Never knew a dog could climb up onto a table, snarf down a large bowl of pudding, get down from the table, and sit innocently, all within 60 seconds.


We went out for dessert that night...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing that memory, Stat!  The bond between a father and a daughter is a very special one.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Dogs are like 3 year olds. They have no idea that they have done anything wrong but they love you unconditionally even when you are upset about what they just did!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I had a dog eat an entire package of chocolate eclairs-4 of them with the wrapping. I was worried because I heard chocolate is bad for dogs but the dog was fine. One time he had a rib bone and I tried to take it away and he swallowed it whole. I was scared something bad would happen, he was fine. 

He's the dog with the iron stomach. One time he chewed up a pot holder that had pizza sauce on it. It all came out in his poop but again he was fine.

I swear that dog could eat anything and not get sick.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I had a dog eat an entire package of chocolate eclairs-4 of them with the wrapping. I was worried because I heard chocolate is bad for dogs but the dog was fine. One time he had a rib bone and I tried to take it away and he swallowed it whole. I was scared something bad would happen, he was fine.
> 
> He's the dog with the iron stomach. One time he chewed up a pot holder that had pizza sauce on it. It all came out in his poop but again he was fine.
> 
> I swear that dog could eat anything and not get sick.



Whoa! That is rather amazing.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I've got one too Stat. When I was a kid in middle school(about 13 years old), we had a really smart Border Collie named Skipper. One morning after breakfast at the table, I was remiss and forgot to put away the leftover food and went to get my books and head to school.

When I came back to the kitchen, Skipper was standing on the table and was just finishing eating a whole stick of butter, and 2 pieces of toast. 

There was some cantaloupe left, so I gave it to him and said to him "Guess you need some fruit too"...lol


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

On a human note, back in the mid-70's I was in high school. Colored mascara was the thing then - I wore dark green. 

I come home from school, and my little sister, Oops, *11.5 years younger* had horizontal green stripes above the fold of her upper eyelid, and on her cheekbones. I asked her three times, "Honey, did you get in my make-up?" She kept saying no. Finally I said "Cmere." Stuck her in front of the mirror, she burst into tears and threw herself in my arms. She was four.

This was the same kid, same year, she got a 'bra' for Christmas because she wanted to be like her big sisters. One of the gifts our grandma always gave us was L'Eggs pantyhose. Oops comes downstairs, happy as a clam. She's wearing her new bra, and she has a L'Eggs half egg in each one. But the L'Eggs half eggs together are shaped like an egg, so one boob is pointy and the other is rounded.

Whole family literally roaring with laughter. She's in tears. I felt so bad but omg. Best memory ever.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dog eat an entire package of chocolate eclairs-4 of them with the wrapping. I was worried because I heard chocolate is bad for dogs but the dog was fine. One time he had a rib bone and I tried to take it away and he swallowed it whole. I was scared something bad would happen, he was fine.
> ...



Dogs are amazing as far what that they can chew on and not get sick. I had a Black Labrador that I got as an 8 week old puppy who lived to be 16 years old (very uncommon).

 During his lifetime, when I once accidentally locked him in the laundry room while I was at work all day, he scratched and chewed a hole through the wall the size of a basketball, chewed through a live 110 volt power cord, a large push broom handle, numerous pairs of my wife's shoes, several bars of soap, a whole uncooked chicken (bones and all ) and a lot of other things that I was surprised didn't kill him. 

At one one point I considered changing his name to "Krypto".......lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




My mom and I ate Thanksgiving meal at my aunt's place in 1972. She had two dogs: one was an irish setter named Tischa, would would also become my dog for a while. The other was also a HUGE male setter named Rusty.

Well, just as the Turkey was going on the table, my sister opened the back door to bring the trash out, Rusty busted in, leaped to the table, grabbed the turkey and ran. The living room was not yet furnished at my aunt's place, just one chair was there, so there we are, chasing an enormous red dog around the living room, with a hot turkey hanging out of his mouth, stuffing flying onto the walls. 2 minutes later, that turkey was gone, bones and all.

We ate PB&J on that Thanksgiving day. Goes well with Cranberry sauce.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Lol. Priceless. What's really funny is that even when they do those infuriating things it's impossible to stay angry at them.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 16, 2014)

Pooch on a porch for St Paddy's Day!











Trying to find an Irish Setter on a Porch is not easy so I settled for "Sweet Blarney" instead!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)

My sister did Saturday night in the ER. Once again, they have no idea what is the matter with her. At least they got her rehydrated, and she has to go see a specialist.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pooch on a porch for St Paddy's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do like this "pooch on a porch" series. Very, very cool.


----------



## Connery (Mar 16, 2014)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## Connery (Mar 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My sister did Saturday night in the ER. Once again, they have no idea what is the matter with her. At least they got her rehydrated, and she has to go see a specialist.



I hope she feels better and finds out what is going on with her.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My sister did Saturday night in the ER. Once again, they have no idea what is the matter with her. At least they got her rehydrated, and she has to go see a specialist.




Thinking of both you and your sister.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)

Connery said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My sister did Saturday night in the ER. Once again, they have no idea what is the matter with her. At least they got her rehydrated, and she has to go see a specialist.
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My sister did Saturday night in the ER. Once again, they have no idea what is the matter with her. At least they got her rehydrated, and she has to go see a specialist.
> ...



Thank you both - and so do I.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My sister did Saturday night in the ER. Once again, they have no idea what is the matter with her. At least they got her rehydrated, and she has to go see a specialist.



Glad to hear that she is going to see a specialist. Something must be wrong for this to be happening to her!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)

Agreed.

And now, the weather. Blah!!!!!

/sob


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 16, 2014)

Our weather is . . . beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 16, 2014)

1/2 price burgers tomorrow at sonic !!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> 1/2 price burgers tomorrow at sonic !!!




Cool..


now, the address is...


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 1/2 price burgers tomorrow at sonic !!!
> ...



Find A Sonic - Store Locator | Sonic, America's Drive-In

_What tome you picking me and pacer up?_


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...





Well, let's see, the next flights out of Düsseldorf are...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> 1/2 price burgers tomorrow at sonic !!!



Woot-wooT!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> 1/2 price burgers tomorrow at sonic !!!



The sign on the roof of Joe's Crab Shacks reads, 

*Free Crab Tomorrow!!!!*

There's always a long line.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Our weather is . . . beautiful.



We had Spring yesterday, two inches of snow today. 

The daffodils are NOT happy. 

But, it will be Spring again tomorrow.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)

My Facebook status: The screw fell out of the right side of my glasses, and the lens fell out for probably the third time since I got these glasses. I was at work. I am legally blind without my glasses. Necessity being the mother of invention, and since I spent probably twenty minutes tearing my room apart trying to find my old glasses (with no luck) I wound up stripping down one of the electronic cord wrappers that I found in the desk drawer, threading it through the top and bottom, and tightening it into place. Booyah!! I can see!!!

My nephew's response: Way to go, Mcguyver.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My Facebook status: The screw fell out of the right side of my glasses, and the lens fell out for probably the third time since I got these glasses. I was at work. I am legally blind without my glasses. Necessity being the mother of invention, and since I spent probably twenty minutes tearing my room apart trying to find my old glasses (with no luck) I wound up stripping down one of the electronic cord wrappers that I found in the desk drawer, threading it through the top and bottom, and tightening it into place. Booyah!! I can see!!!
> 
> My nephew's response: Way to go, Mcguyver.




Pic or it didn't happen.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My Facebook status: The screw fell out of the right side of my glasses, and the lens fell out for probably the third time since I got these glasses. I was at work. I am legally blind without my glasses. Necessity being the mother of invention, and since I spent probably twenty minutes tearing my room apart trying to find my old glasses (with no luck) I wound up stripping down one of the electronic cord wrappers that I found in the desk drawer, threading it through the top and bottom, and tightening it into place. Booyah!! I can see!!!
> ...



I was damn near in tears. Taking down big boxes of books on the off-chance my old pair was in there, putting them back up, through all the drawers, bags, shelves, ... ouch.  But I can see now, and this makes me a happy panda.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



We were living on base temporary housing while waiting to close on our house,  so we bought a small Hibachi to grill a couple of T-bones.....the hubs was watching a football game and kept going inside after checking on the steaks ever so often.   He came in with a puzzled look on his face and asked me...."did you bring the steaks in"?   "No" I said, "I didn't bring them in" -  and there sat the dog on the patio licking his chops....with a real contented look on his face.  Man, and those steaks were smelling so good and looking even better, just before the dog took them both and ate them.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pooch on a porch for St Paddy's Day!
> ...




You haven't mentioned that you like my "cats" on the porch.....is DT your favorite?

I'm very hurt.......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2014)

Cat on the Porch series......


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> We were living on base temporary housing while waiting to close on our house,  so we bought a small Hibachi to grill a couple of T-bones.....the hubs was watching a football game and kept going inside after checking on the steaks ever so often.   He came in with a puzzled look on his face and asked me...."did you bring the steaks in"?   "No" I said, "I didn't bring them in" -  and there sat the dog on the patio licking his chops....with a real contented look on his face.  Man, and those steaks were smelling so good and looking even better, just before the dog took them both and ate them.



Oh, my word. I would be SO peeved.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

We doing porch critters?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



How royal looking!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My Facebook status: The screw fell out of the right side of my glasses, and the lens fell out for probably the third time since I got these glasses. I was at work. I am legally blind without my glasses. Necessity being the mother of invention, and since I spent probably twenty minutes tearing my room apart trying to find my old glasses (with no luck) I wound up stripping down one of the electronic cord wrappers that I found in the desk drawer, threading it through the top and bottom, and tightening it into place. Booyah!! I can see!!!
> 
> My nephew's response: Way to go, Mcguyver.



Glad you found a way to repair them and can can see again, however, I could not help remembering this old episode of The Twilight Zone starring Burgess Meredith from many years ago when I read about your ordeal:

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAxARJyaTEA&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Time Enough at Last - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My Facebook status: The screw fell out of the right side of my glasses, and the lens fell out for probably the third time since I got these glasses. I was at work. I am legally blind without my glasses. Necessity being the mother of invention, and since I spent probably twenty minutes tearing my room apart trying to find my old glasses (with no luck) I wound up stripping down one of the electronic cord wrappers that I found in the desk drawer, threading it through the top and bottom, and tightening it into place. Booyah!! I can see!!!
> ...



I know!! I was explaining that episode to my poor shift lead, who was dealing with a very agitated blind woman.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



It's interesting how we often take things that seem automatic for granted...until our ability to do them is restricted. 

I had a similar incident on my vacation. I left home without my Abuterol(asthma inhaler), and woke up in the middle of the night on the cruise ship, having difficulty breathing. 

That was the longest night I had spent in awhile. Luckily, I was able to get a non prescription aid to get me through it.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I hear ya. My lungs always seem to act up when I'm on a call, so I can't exactly use an inhaler then. I wind up sounding like Captain Kirk, with all these random pauses while my lungs play hide-n-seek.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I don't have difficulty very often, just certain things seem to trigger it. One of them is sleeping in a strange bed, or the smell of cigarettes or alcohol.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Viral Video: Adorable Baby Panda Plays With Ball at China Zoo | TIME.com


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Apropos of nothing - osopurty!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2014)

Today's Pooch on a Porch!






And just for Mertex here is a Pussy on a Porch!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Cat on the Porch series......




That cat is beautiful!!!  I missed that the first time around.


Dog AND cat on the porch series:


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

The dog is all in a little ball, and the cat is like "and wherever I wish to be, there I shall take up space."


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> The dog is all in a little ball, and the cat is like "and wherever I wish to be, there I shall take up space."



Yup, and in the cat/bird picture that I posted they both seem to be sharing similar thoughts!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Google is lovely today.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Cat on the Porch series......





BDBoop said:


> The dog is all in a little ball, and the cat is like "and wherever I wish to be, there I shall take up space."




Yepp, that pretty much sums it up....


----------



## Connery (Mar 17, 2014)

*Happy St. Patrick's day all!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Connery said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's day all!!!*




Yum!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2014)

It's snowing here on St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 17, 2014)

Porch critters, eh?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Porch critters, eh?




That poor eagle!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

More porch critters:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> It's snowing here on St. Patrick's Day!




Well, that sucks. So much for the green body-paint!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> We doing porch critters?




Er, Gracie, is that thing on a leash?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Today's Pooch on a Porch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you......it's about time pussies got equal treatment.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Cat on the Porch series......
> ...



Now that's a fat dog.....someone is overfeeding that pooch.....but still such a cute pic.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

Before I go off to work......just wanted to wish everyone:


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Top of the morning to everyone.  Happy St. Paddy's Day.  Brought the neighbour's little pooch for a walk.  How's the coffee?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 17, 2014)

happy St. Pats to all.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Mar 17, 2014)

Puppeteer at St. Patricks Day Parade in Baltimore 
Happy Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Porch critters, eh?



Ayup!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Bill Angel said:


> Puppeteer at St. Patricks Day Parade in Baltimore
> Happy Saint Patrick's Day



What a sweet pic.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Notice the most excellent style of clothing!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the most excellent style of clothing!



I do love that song? I love their harmonies. But this is my favorite song by them, and especially after the winter we've had.

Watch the video, don't just listen. I can't stop smiling. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E]The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Awww!! The things we forget - I used to love to roll down hills when I was a kid! *although if mom were here, she would quite pointedly remind me that a kid is a baby goat, and I was a child!*  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZZkZPcxp_I]Sophie Rolls Down a Hill - English Bulldog Puppy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY
> ...





That little dance that Mama Cass does is so entrancing.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

This is absolutely 100% spot-on.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



It is, it's like she can't NOT move with the music.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Exactly! She is so into it with her whole body and soul!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

This. This is what I say to my daughter whenever she tries beating herself to death over an honest mistake.

Too funny that somebody made a meme out of it.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Very cool share, Courtesy of Amelia who doesn't wish to be @ mentioned, for future reference in The Tavern.

Craftsman Michael Paul Smith Creates Realistic Photographs From A Model Town

And here's his website.

Welcome to Elgin Park


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry I'm hogging the thread, but I just keep finding good stuff to share. This one is from the LOLCritters thread.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D5bPLxU8U8]When the dog stays at home alone / ???? ????? ?? ????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 18, 2014)

This Pooch on a Porch is for Connery!






And so are these;






For Mertex we have these cats planning an ambush on a porch!






Have a good one folks!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Have a great day, DT!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2014)

good morning, folks, more wind and maybe some chilly rain


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all, freezing rain and snow today with up to 5 inches possible. Taking my daughter this evening to sign her up for kindergarten in the fall. Thank goodness the school is close to her daycare. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Beautiful day.  I think I am going to join a fitness center at the community center.  It's only $31 and I can use the facilities any time outside of the regular scheduled classes.  Time to get in shape.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, hope you have a good day. Won't be on all that much, am caught in a maelstrom of work, actually, too much.

And kind of a rough day for me emotionally. Guess no one is totally impervious to depressed feelings.

Best to ya'll, more time tomorrow.

-Stat


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hi everyone, hope you have a good day. Won't be on all that much, am caught in a maelstrom of work, actually, too much.
> 
> And kind of a rough day for me emotionally. Guess no one is totally impervious to depressed feelings.
> 
> ...



Hey, lil bro. Just let the wave wash over you. Feel the feels, and once you do, you'll pop back up on the other side of the wave.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Everybody needs a giggle sometime. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ol4oWChjzk]'Cause I'm A Blonde - Julie Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Everybody needs a giggle sometime.
> 
> 'Cause I'm A Blonde - Julie Brown - YouTube



Now that reminded me of something. My SIL is a blond but she is really smart however she was dating this one guy who was also blond, but dumber than dirt! His IQ was probably below room temperature on the Celsius scale. He didn't last very long with my SIL but she obviously wasn't dating him for his potential.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody needs a giggle sometime.
> ...



My little sister is blond - but she had an accident when she was five that wiped out some portion of her mental abilities.  

It was very frustrating for her, not to be able to think things through. Led to some INCREDIBLY stupid decisions, as an adult.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody needs a giggle sometime.
> ...




Was she dating him for massive size of the pancakes he could serve up on the griddle?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2014)

A person who can make great pancakes may make a great life's mate!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> A person who can make great pancakes may make a great life's mate!





And you know what they say:

the bigger the pancakes, the smaller the ego.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2014)

My wish for all the people visiting here:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hi everyone, hope you have a good day. Won't be on all that much, am caught in a maelstrom of work, actually, too much.
> 
> And kind of a rough day for me emotionally. Guess no one is totally impervious to depressed feelings.
> 
> ...



Nope, it happens to all of us. It's been happening to me a lot also. Take care and feel better.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



We are talking surfer dude! Probably the only pancakes he ever made had "special herbs" in them!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> My wish for all the people visiting here:



You kidnapped Amelia's avi?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > My wish for all the people visiting here:
> ...



No, it came along willingly.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > My wish for all the people visiting here:
> ...




Ewwww......


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hi everyone, hope you have a good day. Won't be on all that much, am caught in a maelstrom of work, actually, too much.
> 
> And kind of a rough day for me emotionally. Guess no one is totally impervious to depressed feelings.
> 
> ...



You are probably like me stat. I'm a worrier. I wake up in the morning searching for things to worry about. Saturday morning I woke up searching. Hmnn...my bills are paid, we have plenty of food in the house, we have our health, my Navy son is home on leave. Holy shit...I have nothing to worry about. Now that worries me!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, hope you have a good day. Won't be on all that much, am caught in a maelstrom of work, actually, too much.
> ...



You musta missed something.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I worried about that.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2014)

Today's Porch Pickers: the Cuyahoga Valley Frackers:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, hope you have a good day. Won't be on all that much, am caught in a maelstrom of work, actually, too much.
> ...



I do that too. If I don't have anything to worry about, my mind will make something up. It's no fun. I have to work harder than most not to worry.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Oh yeah.

I remember, a few decades back I was a big Days of Our Lives fan. There was an actor who played Roman. It's been so long, I don't even remember his last name. Anyway, there were lots of fade-outs where he was pondering something important, with his eyes narrowed. He said in an interview he was actually thinking " ..... did I leave the oven on?"


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



It's too late for a New Years resolution, however I am breaking the rules and adopting this statement as my mantra for life. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This way is more all-encompassing, and I know I already said so once recently, but Christopher Reeve's companion, Gay Exton, once explained being pregnant without benefit of marriage as "Once is an honest mistake. Anything after that is tacky."

So yeah, mistakes versus choices. After the first time, you're making decisions.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Today's Porch Pickers: the Cuyahoga Valley Frackers:




I clicked on them....but no music came forth......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Today's Porch Pickers: the Cuyahoga Valley Frackers:
> ...




This cat had a similar problem:


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Today's Porch Pickers: the Cuyahoga Valley Frackers:
> ...



They're frackers -- you don't click on 'em, you plunge a tube into 'em and insert noxious chemicals until they sing.

Oh awright, here ya go.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOGgMTvF7BM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOGgMTvF7BM[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Lefthanded cat?

Don't let Katsteve see that... he'll flip it.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

A pile of cats on the porch!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Truth!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Truth!




So true, so true!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

And it's worse when I'm tired.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Very tired.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wolf on the front porch, LOL.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 19, 2014)

good morning!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

Took a bunch of plants outside today....Weatherman says it's going to be nice for the rest of the week......70's......man, did I create a lot of room in the house..and I still have a bunch left to take out...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

This cat has his own porch swing..............


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> A pile of cats on the porch!




Ahhh, that could be ours....except ours don't get along that well.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> And it's worse when I'm tired.




Laughing.


My.


Ass.


Off.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been unable to use the board all day.  Site keeps signing me out and now it won't let me sign in.  I finally got in by going to another browser that I briefly used when I got this computer.  But Chrome can't sign in at all.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Took a bunch of plants outside today....Weatherman says it's going to be nice for the rest of the week......70's......man, did I create a lot of room in the house..and I still have a bunch left to take out...



Nice! Isn't that a good feeling?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I've been unable to use the board all day.  Site keeps signing me out and now it won't let me sign in.  I finally got in by going to another browser that I briefly used when I got this computer.  But Chrome can't sign in at all.



Dammit, what are you doing here?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I've been unable to use the board all day.  Site keeps signing me out and now it won't let me sign in.  I finally got in by going to another browser that I briefly used when I got this computer.  But Chrome can't sign in at all.
> ...





Foiled again.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Man. Just took a robbery claim (store got held up, the chain in question always has each employee call in a work comp when that happens) from a 22 y/o who just found out she's pregnant. Amazing how everything feels different when it's not just you in the equation anymore.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Rut-roh! It's that time of the year.









> Tom Turkeys are gobbling and strutting now as the courtship season begins. You may encounter the birds displaying along park roadways, so please slow down and watch for wildlifeand other visitors cars stopped due to wildlife! Be especially cautious when going around blind curves. As this photo shows, sometimes the birds will display right in the center of the roadway... and they are NOT interested in moving out of your way anytime soon!
> 
> The gobbles of male turkeys can be heard almost a mile away. When displaying, males droop their wings until the tips almost drag on the ground and spread their tails wide. Courtship season lasts from March until May.
> 
> Photo: Displaying turkeys block US-441 between Gatlinburg and Sugarlands Visitor Center.



_Courtesy of Great Smoky Mountains National Park_


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Rut-roh! It's that time of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, 'tis.  There was a rafter on my street as I came home today.  Totally gobbular, man.

Of course I didn't stop for 'em -- don't wanna get negged


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope you'll allow me here to brag on my nephew just a tad. 

He's a Junior in high school and got called into the Principal's office the other day. 

Some stranger in a suit asked him about what he wanted to do when he graduated, and if he ever thought about a career in cyber-security. 

He was with the NSA (no jokes, please). 

My nephew asked "why did you call me in here"? 

The guy explained that he goes to various schools asking faculty and staff if he can meet with the best and brightest students. 

Bam.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Rut-roh! It's that time of the year.
> ...



They're like "HEY!! Trying to work here, PAL!"


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I hope you'll allow me here to brag on my nephew just a tad.
> 
> He's a Junior in high school and got called into the Principal's office the other day.
> 
> ...



SuWEET!! Bet his parents were grinning from ear-to-ear.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

Pogo..I am on Chrome and don't have a prob. Maybe you should dump it and then reload it?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I hope you'll allow me here to brag on my nephew just a tad.
> 
> He's a Junior in high school and got called into the Principal's office the other day.
> 
> ...




Wow!! Too cool!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pogo..I am on Chrome and don't have a prob. Maybe you should dump it and then reload it?



I'm back in now, but it took all day.  No explanation for what the hell changed.  Now I'm curious to see what it does tomorrow.

I got back on with Opera, which had no issue at all.  Perhaps the Googles strained their resources spying on everything I've done in the last six months.  
I'm also concerned that when I sent the webmaster a note about it I got no response at all.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo..I am on Chrome and don't have a prob. Maybe you should dump it and then reload it?
> ...



They don't answer emails on any days ending in 'Y'.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I've been unable to use the board all day.  Site keeps signing me out and now it won't let me sign in.  I finally got in by going to another browser that I briefly used when I got this computer.  But Chrome can't sign in at all.



Ha,ha, we're messing with you Pogo......we found a way to unplug you....we take turns...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Can you believe this guy!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Can you believe this guy!?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEEuBOZwH_E





Wow. Is the host Zajak? He looked pissed....


lol....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

He's probably stunned.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> He's probably stunned.




I was too. The statistical probability of getting it right on the first guess after having missed all four requested letters of the alphabet, with some many still outstanding, has got to be very, very, very low!


----------



## Connery (Mar 20, 2014)

Good morning all!!!!


----------



## Connery (Mar 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> This Pooch on a Porch is for Connery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much DT!!!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, we been a dead thread.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, we been a dead thread.



Nah, I have just been AWOL! 

I will be back tomorrow with the poop scoop, Boop!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

No worries -  none of the regulars were by today. The Porch is resting.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> No worries -  none of the regulars were by today. The Porch is resting.



I haven't posted much anywhere. Spending quality time with my Navy son. I'm pooped Boop.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > No worries -  none of the regulars were by today. The Porch is resting.
> ...



Hey, I'd kick you out if you showed up here while the boy is home!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



The only reason I'm here is because Mama demanded some quality time and took him shopping. Dayim I'm pooped.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay - this is awesome.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Hopefully they'll bring you back some takeout!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



We ate a big late lunch at Texas Steakhouse. I'm sitting here trying to stay awake. Oh and I had 2 22oz Sam Adams lager to boot.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



My sister is bringing me a chicken dinner. I am gratituded.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



What a nice sister !


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



She is the best.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2014)

I would've posted earlier, but I had a ton of pm's to read......

Anyway.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I would've posted earlier, but I had a ton of pm's to read......
> 
> Anyway.....



Yeah, those PM's can really get overwhelming.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I would've posted earlier, but I had a ton of pm's to read......
> ...




Did you get a bunch, too? 

Oh well, I'm having a quiet evening....I think I'll have the hubs fix me a Margarita.....I'm exhausted from all the wrangling going on....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2014)

My front porch kitty is swinging in a hammock today......


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup!

And enjoy the quiet time. I start work in a minute here.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yup!
> 
> And enjoy the quiet time. I start work in a minute here.




Stat will probably stagger in later, when he wakes up....he's in upside down Germany.....


----------



## Locke11_21 (Mar 20, 2014)

Excitement followed by slight letdown......

Late last week I ordered a very powerful flashlight, a ThruNite TN32 flashlight. It has 1702 lumen power, and a throw (how far the beam reaches) of 727 meters. Today it arrived.  I could hardly wait to try it out.  I thought it required D cell batteries.  I was wrong, it requires specialized rechargeable batteries and of course a battery charger for them.  Disappointing, but once I order these and they arrive, I will be happy.

The flashlight I was thinking of requiring D cell batteries was a flashlight made by Electro Lumens, made in America, state of Oregon.  I wish my ThruNite was made here.  Well, sometime soon I will be ordering an even more powerful flashlight from Electro Lumens.  Here is there website.

Elektro Lumens Home Page


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Locke11_21 said:


> Excitement followed by slight letdown......
> 
> Late last week I ordered a very powerful flashlight, a ThruNite TN32 flashlight. It has 1702 lumen power, and a throw (how far the beam reaches) of 727 meters. Today it arrived.  I could hardly wait to try it out.  I thought it required D cell batteries.  I was wrong, it requires specialized rechargeable batteries and of course a battery charger for them.  Disappointing, but once I order these and they arrive, I will be happy.
> 
> ...



That is amazing! 

I only use flashlights when the power goes out.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

This resonates.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 21, 2014)

Today's Pooch on a Porch brought to you by Weiners! 











And who wouldn't want this porch


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> My front porch kitty is swinging in a hammock today......



So is this little guy!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 21, 2014)

Locke11_21 said:


> Excitement followed by slight letdown......
> 
> Late last week I ordered a very powerful flashlight, a ThruNite TN32 flashlight. It has 1702 lumen power, and a throw (how far the beam reaches) of 727 meters. Today it arrived.  I could hardly wait to try it out.  I thought it required D cell batteries.  I was wrong, it requires specialized rechargeable batteries and of course a battery charger for them.  Disappointing, but once I order these and they arrive, I will be happy.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome. That Kong 21 could be used to hit a home run.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 21, 2014)

Good morning, Front Porch Swingers -


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2014)

Locke11_21 said:


> Excitement followed by slight letdown......
> 
> Late last week I ordered a very powerful flashlight, a ThruNite TN32 flashlight. It has 1702 lumen power, and a throw (how far the beam reaches) of 727 meters. Today it arrived.  I could hardly wait to try it out.  I thought it required D cell batteries.  I was wrong, it requires specialized rechargeable batteries and of course a battery charger for them.  Disappointing, but once I order these and they arrive, I will be happy.
> 
> ...




Let us know how you like it....I don't know how many flashlights I've bought over the years that aren't worth a dime....they quit working or they won't illuminate worth a damn....
I need a strong one....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2014)

I went shopping this morning....bought some tomato plants, eggplant plants (?) and seeds, plenty of garden soil and manure, even....I'm going to start working on my vegetable garden on Monday....today is almost shot, so I'll just chill....hope everyone is having a great Friday....


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I went shopping this morning....bought some tomato plants, eggplant plants (?) and seeds, plenty of garden soil and manure, even....I'm going to start working on my vegetable garden on Monday....today is almost shot, so I'll just chill....hope everyone is having a great Friday....


You must have a huge garden if you're buying manure?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> You must have a huge garden if you're buying manure?



It's 20 x 50, but I don't use all the beds....And the manure is by the bag, not very big, I'll probably need more, but it's like $20 a bag....argh............


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

That looks awesome. The last place I lived had a garden, fresh produce is da bomb!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Makes sense to me!




That was georgeous. Sorry, not much on yet today. This weekend is papa-daughter weekend!!  And that means bike-riding and skipping rope and street chalk and long walks with the dog and Pipi Longstocking films and ultra-cool stuff like that. We just at a nice dinner of alphabet soup with some Turkeywurst. Yum.

Will be on later some when little princess Statalicious is sleeping.....zzz.....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > You must have a huge garden if you're buying manure?
> ...



Make your own compost instead of throwing it in the trash. Coffee grounds, fruit and veggie peels, kitty litter, grass clippings, leaves in the fall all combine to make compost and it doesn't cost you anything but a place to set it up. Nowadays they even have composting bins.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah. I have GOT to start writing again.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense to me!
> ...



I'll be doing Red Lobster and the Veronica Mars movie with my baby girl.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Clown car on a front porch!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




We've been doing that for years.....I don't know about kitty litter....we do not put that or any dairy products or meat products....no cooked food, either....and I have 2 compost bins.
I don't use oak leaves because they take forever to decompose....but we have lots of grass clippings....they all go into one of the two bins we have.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2014)

Time for me to go fix supper.....here's my kitty on a swing for today.....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



I like that one on the left.  Looks like it's trying to make a statement.
I'd paint the dials darker and put rabbit ears on the top.

And of course, plant a couch potato in front...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Ok, looks like I was wrong about the kitty litter. Apparently it is clay based and that doesn't make good compost unless you are planning on planting roses.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

[MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] for Munchkin!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2014)

Does anyone else get audio interruptions while they are posting?  Like commercials?

Why?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Just had a DQ Blizzard for the first time in I wanna say five years. YES! They are as good as I remember.

Mine was banana split Heath crunch.


----------



## Locke11_21 (Mar 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] for Munchkin!




That was an excellent one BDBoop.  It almost makes me feel sad, because given my height, I'm usually looking down,


----------



## Mertex (Mar 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Just had a DQ Blizzard for the first time in I wanna say five years. YES! They are as good as I remember.
> 
> Mine was banana split Heath crunch.




Oh damn, those things are so good.....don't even remind me....I haven't had one in a long, long time, but they sure are good.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 22, 2014)

Locke11_21 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] for Munchkin!
> ...



My sister's grandson just turned eight. He's gonna pass me soon.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 22, 2014)

You are not, I repeat, not short.

You are merely, uh, vertically challenged.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 22, 2014)

Big plans today, so see everybody much later. 

This is far and away one of my favorite pictures ever.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a DQ Blizzard for the first time in I wanna say five years. YES! They are as good as I remember.
> ...



The DQ in my area here in California doesn't have Blizzards, the last time I had one was in Kansas while visiting my Mother..they are definately good.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2014)

Today's Pooch on a Porch reminds me of [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION] for some reason. 






And I have a soft spot for Jack Russells.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Today's Pooch on a Porch reminds me of [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION] for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah! Good old Jack Russell Terrorists.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 22, 2014)

good morning, all


----------



## pacer (Mar 22, 2014)

Good afternoon, all.


----------



## pacer (Mar 22, 2014)

Beautiful candle-lit porch.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good afternoon, all.




Oh wow....that looks so cool....I like!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 22, 2014)

Good afternoon, everyone.......whew.....worked so hard on my garden...trying to finish my rock paths...can only do so much and then I'm bushed.

Here's a way to spend a Saturday afternoon.....






the one on the right looks a little like my Smokey.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon, all.
> ...


It is really beautiful.  Have you seen this one, Mertex?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)

Pooch and Pussy on Porch!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)

Two other pooch pics that I found!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pooch and Pussy on Porch!



Happy dog, introspective cat.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Now _that's_ my kind of lawn.  Makes me want to invite that Scotts guy over to rub his face in it.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 23, 2014)

I ordered my new Kindle Fire!!!

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BWYQ9YE/ref=fs_j]Kindle Fire HDX Tablet - Personal Movie Tablet, Best College Tablet[/ame]

I'm a Prime member, so it should be here Tuesday.  Cannot WAIT!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Yeah, reminds of Hawaii....


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



First thing I was wondering - how are the bugs? Cuz you do that in Minnesota, screening or spraying best be involved unless you want to be carried away by our state bird, the Mosquito.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




We were at the beach almost every day, and a Luau at night and never experienced any bugs at all.... also, some of the restaurants are open-air and I don't remember any bugs, but that was some time back....it could be different now...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pooch and Pussy on Porch!





Outstanding pic!!!


_(I will be good, I will be good, I will be good...)_


----------



## Mertex (Mar 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pooch and Pussy on Porch!
> ...




What a beautiful cat......


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 23, 2014)

>,<

I will never understand grown man getting all happy over a cat just because they make it be about "pussy," which nobody ever says anyway ... it's a cat. Or a pussy cat. Not a pussy, ffs.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> >,<
> 
> I will never understand grown man getting all happy over a cat just because they make it be about "pussy," which nobody ever says anyway ... it's a cat. Or a pussy cat. Not a pussy, ffs.



Actually that sounds even worse to me!  But I guess it is all just whatever way you were raised. I like the alliteration of Pooch and Pussy on a Porch but if it annoys you I will stop!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm off to watch the Amazing Race....have a great rest of the day, everyone! Too-loo!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 23, 2014)

And I AM that someone for many, many people.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > >,<
> ...



Nope - sorry. Not that part. The part where Stat decides that just seeing that word makes him go into heat.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> And I AM that someone for many, many people.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2014)

Hope everyone is up and looking forward to a great day......I am.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 24, 2014)

Indeed, it is a fine morning.  Good morning, everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hope everyone is up and looking forward to a great day......I am.....



Would be! But I woke up early when my Youtube white noise stopped playing. Blah.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hope everyone is up and looking forward to a great day......I am.....



Dang. The day is about over but I ran all my errands and finished my chores. Time for a wee nap before I start cooking chili.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is up and looking forward to a great day......I am.....
> ...



Chili?

..... chili, you say?

.... /sigh

.... So. You're having chili. And you didn't invite me?

/quivering stiff upper lip


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Ummmmm, you can't have an upper lip that is both stiff and quivering!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



You've never stood up to your fear?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Plenty of times! Started young too, but what does that have to do with the upper lip conundrum?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



Mine tends to rattle and roll instead!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Because even when one is being strong ... yeah. Never mind. It's my humor, you don't actually have to get it.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Still got some of my world famous chili in the fridge if you can make here before my boy kills it.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



No, that's alright. Just email me the recipe, and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





Chili?  That's food for cold nights......ooops!  I forgot some of you people are still having winter....my bad.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2014)

This kitty knows how to relax......nice porch furniture, too....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This kitty knows how to relax......nice porch furniture, too....



No winter here!! It's 20°! We'll see low 40's in a day or three. We're fine, really.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > This kitty knows how to relax......nice porch furniture, too....
> ...





20° - Damn.......that's pretty much dead of winter here......don't break out your shorts yet...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh, when we hit that 41°, it will be time for shorts and a t-shirt!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I'm still wearing my Parka at 41° - my legs are still blue at that temperature, so, no shorts!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



When our high was 20° below - I saw people wearing capris. Damn near went into shock. I thought I was bad! (no hat, scarf, boots, mittens/gloves).


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I know...when I lived in NH - worked in Mass.....people there were wearing shorts and laying out in the grass in the sun when it was 40° still!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh yeah! We're just so relieved to be out of the deep freeze.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> >,<
> 
> I will never understand grown man getting all happy over a cat just because they make it be about "pussy," which nobody ever says anyway ... it's a cat. Or a pussy cat. Not a pussy, ffs.



Lol!  Lady you are nuts..in a very cool way.

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBdSqk78nHw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Tom Jones - What's New Pussycat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 25, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > >,<
> ...



Thank you. I think.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 25, 2014)

Good morning and good day


----------



## pacer (Mar 25, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



This one's more porchy....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jXiIx4OqcXw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jXiIx4OqcXw[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2014)

Wait, wait ... this is a perfect cat-on-the-porch song:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_biZ8b2R0DA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_biZ8b2R0DA[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

What's left of it, anyway.......gotta finish paths in my veg garden.....be back later....


----------



## RosieS (Mar 25, 2014)

Buon giorno.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Swingers!

Busy week so dropping by to say hello. 

Nice to see you on the porch, Rosie. 

DT


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Buon giorno.
> 
> Regards from Rosie




 [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]

Buon Giorno, bella Donna 11001100!  Come vai?


00110011


----------



## RosieS (Mar 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > Buon giorno.
> ...



Dearest 00110011,

Since I always and forever tell you true - mammograms BITE HIPPO WEENIE! Perhaps that is TMI but I am bemoaning since this morning having my cutlets in a twist.

Other than that- superb!

And you and yours, darling?

Luv,
11001100


----------



## pacer (Mar 25, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Buon giorno.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Hi, Rosie. Come stai? Ciao a tutti voi e benvenuti.

Hi, Rosie.  How are you?  Nice to meet you.  Welcome to The Front Porch.


----------



## RosieS (Mar 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > Buon giorno.
> ...



Such good Italian! Grazie!

Nice to meet you, too, pacer.

Have a wonderful day!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning and good day



Good morning and good afternoon.


----------



## pacer (Mar 25, 2014)

RosieS said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...


Gracias, Rosie. Usted no visita aquí a menudo. Este es un bonito lugar para socializar y conocer gente.


----------



## RosieS (Mar 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Thank you - I know some here very well already and am looking forward to getting to know you.

I am not terribly old - tú puedes usar la forma: tú

A multilingual friend to chat with could never be boring!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## pacer (Mar 25, 2014)

RosieS said:


> A multilingual friend to chat with could never be boring!


The online translator works well.


----------



## RosieS (Mar 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > A multilingual friend to chat with could never be boring!
> ...



Ok, then let me put it this way:

Your having a friend who reads multiple languages could mean you won't get bored! Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Ayayya.....usted habla Español muy  bien.....come estad usted?  Yo estoy muy bien....gracias a Dios....trabajando muy duro.....muy cansada.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

RosieS said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...



Hay Rosie....yo no sabia que usted hablaba en Espanol.  Muy buenas tardes.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 25, 2014)

¡UPS! Pensé que estaba hablando Italiano. Me olvidaba "muchas gracias" es el español.


----------



## RosieS (Mar 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Hay Mertex! Sí, viente y tres años en Miami y todo yo tengo es Spanglish.

¿Eres Latina?

Pot favor, no estoy vieja....tú, tú LOL.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...




oh, 00110011's beloved 11001100 is HERE!!!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xpKeabZlEs]Naughty Marietta, Ah Sweet Mystery Of Life - YouTube[/ame]


(start at 40 seconds!!!)


----------



## RosieS (Mar 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



00110011....thou art a most clever operatic beast.

Jeanette MacDonald and Nelson Eddy indeed! <applause,applause>

Luv from 11001100


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 25, 2014)

I seriously have nothing.  No hable espanol or any other language for that matter.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I seriously have nothing.  No hable espanol or any other language for that matter.



Sure ya do, ya sure.  Tell us the name of your state, eh?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> ¡UPS! Pensé que estaba hablando Italiano. Me olvidaba "muchas gracias" es el español.




Es verdad, Italiano y Español son muy parecidas.....yo entiendo ciertas palabras en Italiano...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...



Nacida en Tejas, y viviendo casi toda mi vida aqui en San Antonio, hay muchos latinos, asi que aprendi hablar Español.   No soy experta, pero me entienden.

Estoy acostumada a llamar personas "usted" - aunque estan joven....porque es con respeto.  Pero si quires, puedo llamar te "tu"....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I don't speak numbers.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I seriously have nothing.  No hable espanol or any other language for that matter.



   You speak English.....and quite well, my dear!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like everyone has gone to bed.....so I'll bid adieu....








Hasta Mañana.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 26, 2014)

Note to self .....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 26, 2014)

There is an old saying:

Don't tell the world your problems...
Half don't care and the other half is glad you're getting what you got coming....

So true....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 26, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## pacer (Mar 26, 2014)

Good morning.  How is your day, Jake?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Looks like everyone has gone to bed.....so I'll bid adieu....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think you mean _au revoir_.
_Adieu_ means you'll never see the person again.  We can't have that.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like everyone has gone to bed.....so I'll bid adieu....
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Lawrence Welk had soul once in a while...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngUMA_aKmak"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngUMA_aKmak[/ame]

I love the lost look on the guitar player's face - he's like, "I'm supposed to keep up with _*this*_??


----------



## Mertex (Mar 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like everyone has gone to bed.....so I'll bid adieu....
> ...



Adieu means goodbye.....we say goodbye when we're leaving, not necessarily that we're not going to see each other ever....just not for a while....and you'll notice that I said "Hasta Mañana which means "until tomorrow".........but I thought that was sweet..."we can't have that".......


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



"Adieu" in France is used as a final, when you're never going to see each other again.  If that's not the case, one says "au revoir" (pronounced "auvoir").  I lived in France and learned the language there.  So...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, yeah, I'm not in France, and in the USA, we don't mean forever.....so....

One of the most recent differences I have noted (btw. Swiss-French and French) is the use of the word adieu here. In France, adieu means goodbye forever (as in death or you will never see this person again for whatever reason) while here it means simply goodbye (and you will see each other again). In France, when you say goodbye the words that you typically use are &#8220;au revoir&#8221;, &#8220;a bientot&#8221; or &#8220;salute&#8221;.
http://myfrenchwindow.com/english/


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



But it _is_ a French word, and that _is_ what it means in the French language so.... no, you ain't goin' nowhere.  

And to use your logic, we're not in Switzerland either. 

We should go back to Spanish.  I don't speak it but I could follow your Spanish post.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 26, 2014)

Having a great night at work tonight, lots of claims as opposed to people just calling in absences, so the night is pretty much flying by.

Saturday I get to go on a road trip with my BFF and her furbaby. Will be the first time I see Mitzi since I found out my baby girl Belle has passed. 

I love goggy face time.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I know what you are saying, but I wasn't talking to French people, (are you French?) - see, you're not French, neither is Boop, Stat, DT, Pacer, nor Rosie.....so they don't care that in France it means forever?  



> And to use your logic, we're not in Switzerland either.


I wouldn't mind being in Switzerland....I've always wanted to go there....and it doesn't mean forever there, either.....I guess the Swiss people are pretty sharp....they don't take orders from the French...



> We should go back to Spanish.  I don't speak it but I could follow your Spanish post.


Did you have to use the translator?
Muy buenas noches, señor Pogo....muchas gracias por la leccion en Frances.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

In other important news, I have the hiccups. They have to be gone in just under seventeen minutes.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You don't have to be French to understand it, and what I understood was that what you said was "goodbye forever", so I figured that was not what you meant.  On another note, comme tu es têtu - which is French for  

Nope, I muddled through the Escarole just from a working knowledge of French and Portuguese - you know, same language family, as someone with Swedish and Norwegian  might navigate Danish, although they're closer.  I can get maybe half of the Italian, Rumanian is a bit more of a strain.  I've heard Romanshe from Switzerland, just once or twice on radio.  Sounded like one foot in Italian and the other in French.  It was actually fairly easy.

Hey, I got through a _Canadian_ French video tonight and was able to follow most of it, as long as it was in formal mode.  That was tougher than the Spanish.  They've got some very very strange idioms.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

It's been a week since Connery graced us with his beautiful nature pics. So I figure I'll share what I look forward to every year.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

And pooch on a porch, since DT has been busy-busy.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

Silly cats on a porch.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

This sounds lovely.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

This is very evocative.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> It's been a week since Connery graced us with his beautiful nature pics. So I figure I'll share what I look forward to every year.



They only last for a day so it's good to pick them and fill your house with their wonderful scent.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This is very evocative.



I'd hate to have to walk in that street but it looks beautiful to me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This is very evocative.



That is just plain old cool.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This is very evocative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > This is very evocative.
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Thought I'd stop by and say hi.....going to go get my coffee....come back to chat later....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have the worst allergies ever today.....it sucks


----------



## pacer (Mar 27, 2014)

Everyone seems to be coming down with something.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have the worst allergies ever today.....it sucks





Have already done the prick test on your back to see against how many substances you are allergic?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have the worst allergies ever today.....it sucks
> ...



No. It happens every year when spring arrives.

It's just annoying.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This is very evocative.



It's nice.  But I do have to wonder why _everybody_ has *all* their lights on. 

Saw a jigsaw puzzle like that, a cottage setting with every window lit up.  I said, "that house is on fire!".


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have the worst allergies ever today.....it sucks
> ...



I get pricks on my back every time I wander into Politics forum...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Wrong pricks, dude, but we like the spirit!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have the worst allergies ever today.....it sucks



Take an Alka-Seltzer Plus....it works great on allergies.  I thought I had come down with a cold a couple of weeks ago, took one dose, and before I knew it, it was gone.   Must not have been a cold, but rather allergies.   Works like a charm for me.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Now what is scary is that I understood that sentence without needing a translator and I don't know Spanish besides the odd word or phase. Context is everything!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > This is very evocative.
> ...



It looks like one of those late evening summer thunderstorms has just finished so that would explain the lights.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Maybe you're Hispanic, DT, and don't even know it......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Looks like a dirt road.....muddy


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



It's not the lights ---- it's the fact that they're on in _every single room of every single building_.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a week since Connery graced us with his beautiful nature pics. So I figure I'll share what I look forward to every year.
> ...



At my folks', they have a row of the white, lavender and purple lilacs. I miss them. Maybe I should take a run out there.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > This is very evocative.
> ...



That's okay. I still like the picture.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I do too, love it.  It's just a curious distraction.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

This is definitely me.


----------



## pacer (Mar 27, 2014)

Cute bar.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

This cat on the porch looks a lot like my Smokey.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow.  This is indeed a nice looking bar.  Check out the inside.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

pacer said:


> Wow.  This is indeed a nice looking bar.  Check out the inside.




It is indeed....where is it?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  This is indeed a nice looking bar.  Check out the inside.
> ...



Well judging by the picture I'd say 115 Avenue C, New York NY 10009 (Lower East Side), with a phone number of 212/982-4034.  But that's just a wild guess.

Hee hee.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Smartass....I didn't even see the sign....I saw it but I didn't read it, thought it was just advertising....Okay, you get one point for that one.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, I gotta get up early tomorrow....I'm crossing my fingers that it will be a nice day.

so................


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 28, 2014)

Been crazy busy here tonight, I think we may finally be seeing a slow down. I get off at 4:15 a.m., and have a 9:00 a.m. doctor appointment. I hope to get something remotely resembling a nap in between, and then my ride and I are going out for lunch. Then a bit more sleep, then shows and dinner with my sister. Fortunately I don't work tomorrow night, because somewhere in there I'm gonna be dragging like a sumbee.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 28, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Been crazy busy here tonight, I think we may finally be seeing a slow down. I get off at 4:15 a.m., and have a 9:00 a.m. doctor appointment. I hope to get something remotely resembling a nap in between, and then my ride and I are going out for lunch. Then a bit more sleep, then shows and dinner with my sister. Fortunately I don't work tomorrow night, because somewhere in there I'm gonna be dragging like a sumbee.




Wishing you good sleep and an especially good Dr's appointment.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 28, 2014)

Spring is near and we're outside more than inside... G'morning and happy Friday.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 28, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Spring is near and we're outside more than inside... G'morning and happy Friday.



Perfect!


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 28, 2014)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BDBoop again" so here's a puppy with a rose for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 28, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Morning, I am so glad it is Friday, so sick of school.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 28, 2014)

Moo!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 29, 2014)

Pooch on a Porch!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 29, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pooch on a Porch!




Outstanding!


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 29, 2014)

Forecast is SNOW this afternoon........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 29, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 29, 2014)

Good afternoon! It's road trip day.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2014)

Today's a shopping day.   My sister and I are taking my niece out for a shopping walkabout and then a nice leisurely late lunch.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 29, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Today's a shopping day.   My sister and I are taking my niece out for a shopping walkabout and then a nice leisurely late lunch.



Enjoy! I hate shopping for the most part, but will tolerate most anything to spend time with the next generation.  Funny how that never changes.

I see my nephew - over six feet,  balding but still has long hair, glasses, in his mid-thirties ... and in my mind's eye I see his three-year old self grinning, with those dancing eyes.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2014)

Saturdays are so neat.....do a little work, a little play, chill.....eat,


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Saturdays are so neat.....do a little work, a little play, chill.....eat,



Agreed. Is this your time of year, so y'all can hit the road, Jack?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

Satyrday Porch Music... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkHeMYn2OxI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkHeMYn2OxI[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2014)

Quake last nite just after 9 pm...just had another one about 30 sec ago....the joys of Southern California.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful day, we had a blast. Went for a very long drive, and a long walk with the pooch. Didn't hit a dog park, but probably next time.  Just got home, and not sure how long I'll stay awake what with my upside-down schedule and all.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Quake last nite just after 9 pm...just had another one about 30 sec ago....the joys of Southern California.




Didn't hear about that one...hmmmm...how bad was it?


----------



## Connery (Mar 29, 2014)

Good evening all!!!!





Fighting off a sinus infection..........


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2014)

Just heard they shut down all the rides at Disneyland because the aftershocks aren't stopping.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 29, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Just heard they shut down all the rides at Disneyland because the aftershocks aren't stopping.



Okay, that doesn't sound real good.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 29, 2014)

My daughter's Locks of Love donation, 14".


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good evening all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My significant other is going through the same thing, and it's horrible !

I am so sorry, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 29, 2014)

These are adorable. Seriously - go see.

22 Photos That Prove Why Babies Need Pets. Number 17 Especially


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good evening all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mi Sh'berach, Connery.

(hebrew: get well)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 30, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Quake last nite just after 9 pm...just had another one about 30 sec ago....the joys of Southern California.



Hopefully no one was hurt!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 30, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good evening all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are nasty! Use a Netti pot!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2014)

family member had an operation: cleaned out the sinus (had to take out a lot of diseased tissue), took the tonsils, and whatnot.

what a mess

will be down for at least a week


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Harsh! But bet they will be feeling so much better.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Quake last nite just after 9 pm...just had another one about 30 sec ago....the joys of Southern California.
> ...



4.1 near an area called Rowland Heights. About 25 miles east of Los Angeles.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Quake last nite just after 9 pm...just had another one about 30 sec ago....the joys of Southern California.
> ...



No injuries reported, just frayed nerves.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> These are adorable. Seriously - go see.
> 
> 22 Photos That Prove Why Babies Need Pets. Number 17 Especially



Very cute...but don't trust pits AND chows around young children.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2014)

Been in several earthquakes, suffered hurricanes and cyclones and tornados.

The last bothered me the most, though hurricane Rita was awesome and devastating.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Lots of small quakes clustered around La Habre and Brea.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> family member had an operation: cleaned out the sinus (had to take out a lot of diseased tissue), took the tonsils, and whatnot.
> 
> what a mess
> 
> will be down for at least a week



My sinus surgery lasted 7.5 hours but the results were worth it. I no longer get sinus infections twice a year during allergy seasons. Instead my sinuses can drain properly. During the op the surgeon (who looked like Doogie Howser  ) also repaired one nostril which had a bad habit of "collapsing" on the inside. 

So I wish your family member all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2014)

I will past that on Deridio_Te.  Thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to go to a HNO in Akron, OH who used ancient egyptian medical tricks to help clean up an infection, esp. a sinus infection.

First, I inhaled a water/eucalyptus mix for 15 minutes. Then I lay in a recliner for hot rags covering my face. The rags (wet) were switched out every 5 minutes or so. That lasted 20 minutes. 

the I leaned over in a chair with my elbows on a table and he stick this every, very long metal q-tip like stick, with a solution, up my nose, one in each nostril. That stuff burned like a MOFO, and the sticks stayed in my nose for 20 minutes. Then, slowly he withdrew the sticks and when I blew my nose, it was like 100% of my sinuses came out as well. I felt free for the first time in years.

He then lay me on a table and then used his thumb and index finger to tap on my forehead and also right under my eyes. He did this for 10 minutes.

Then the hot rags again.

Then the pain sticks.

and then, freedom.

Best treatment I ever got.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> These are adorable. Seriously - go see.
> 
> 22 Photos That Prove Why Babies Need Pets. Number 17 Especially




So cute.....adorable...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > These are adorable. Seriously - go see.
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Sherry just posted this in her "Thread of Many Colors." Very calming thread.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>




Interesting colors!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I love Pinterest. Put whatever interests you in the search engine, and out pops pages of beauty.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




True dat!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 31, 2014)

I love this one.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>










If not, he could always eat a person instead!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>





"I'm a tellin' you, Tony, I swear, it was an inside job!!  I'm innocent, Tony!"


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 4, 2014)

Wtf????


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Wtf????



I know, right?  I'm all like 

What's the use in askin' questions... porch music!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0GmEzRSWxU]Back porch music at Mast General Store part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


This is Mast General Store in Asheville.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 4, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Wtf????


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

Well. Alrighty then. 

Not.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 4, 2014)

I sopped in to say, "Howdy", because I hear that this is where it is happening, whatever "it" is....


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Been in several earthquakes, suffered hurricanes and cyclones and tornados.
> 
> The last bothered me the most, though hurricane Rita was awesome and devastating.



The scariest thing I've ever witnessed was Typhoon Ike in Guam back in 1984. It actually blew away the only drive in movie screen on the island. I'll take an earthquake any day over another typhoon.


----------



## Connery (Apr 5, 2014)

Good morning all!!!!



​


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2014)

Good morning, Connery!   Good morning, BD!    Good morning, Front Porch Swingers!  It looks like one beautiful day out there today!   The sun is shining, the birds are singin' and life is good now that the Front Porch is swinging again!  

- Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I love this one.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)

Good morning, Jeri, Connery, et al. 

The Pooches are so happy to be back on the Porch!






Including the collies for [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION].






But [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] 's cats are like "Whatever"!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Good morning, Jeri, Connery, et al.
> 
> The Pooches are so happy to be back on the Porch!
> 
> ...



Ah!  The tall wooden planters on the front porch are a great design, Derideo!  It has given me an idea for my own patio!  What a brilliant way to bring those flowers up to eye level when you are sitting down out there.   I never thought of it!


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  This is the covered porch of Obama's Summer White House on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2014)

Michele needs to fire the decorator.    It doesn't flow and the colors do not match.  That is not Martha's Vineyard at its best.   The art is hung too high.  It should be eye level while seated.  Personally  I prefer the Hawaii vacation home.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 5, 2014)

So, this is the infamous thread?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2014)

LOL!  YES!  Looks really perilous doesn't it?!  ha!  ha!  

The worst you'll find on this thread is someone trying to rearrange the furniture from time to time.  Ahem...  and some folks here?  Their socks don't match!!   {{{{{{{{egads}}}}}}}

NOTE*  No pun intended!  I mean socks as in the kind you put on your feet.  It's from an old CK story.  He'll get it.  [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> LOL!  YES!  Looks really perilous doesn't it?!  ha!  ha!
> 
> The worst you'll find on this thread is someone trying to rearrange the furniture from time to time.  Ahem...  and some folks here?  Their socks don't match!!   {{{{{{{{egads}}}}}}}
> 
> NOTE*  No pun intended!  I mean socks as in the kind you put on your feet.  It's from an old CK story.  He'll get it.  @Cereal Killer



Its funny. When I started on this forum, BD Boop insisted that I was a sock, as well as about 10 other posters.  But I have friends here whom I have spoken with, and people who know I am a guy.  I don't know what it was that gave this freaking crazy person Statistikengst the idea that i was Boop's sock.

I will pray for your Dad Boop.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone who doesn't know you are a guy, Smilebong, hasn't been paying attention.  You're a guy alright.  I realized after I made my post that when I used the CK sock story some might think I meant "Sock" so I had to come back with a sticky note!  LOL!  

Anyway.........here's to mismatched socks!  Smiling while typing.......

- Jeri


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  YES!  Looks really perilous doesn't it?!  ha!  ha!
> ...




This is a Lounge thread! So are the Coffee Shop and Cheers and the rest of the links in my signature.

Please obey the Lounge rules!



> USMB Lounge: The USMB Lounge is an off-topic forum free of Political, Religious and Party related topics. *Leave the flame throwers and grudges at the door.* That means no negging either. Welcome and have fun!!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 5, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> So, this is the infamous thread?



Yup.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 5, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  YES!  Looks really perilous doesn't it?!  ha!  ha!
> ...



Not for nothing, but I wasn't here when you joined. I came back in August of last year, and I never thought you were a sock.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2014)

I just got a letter from Walmart telling I'm banned for life ... a list of my transgressions ...

1. June 15:  took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in other people's carts when they weren't looking.

2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5- minute intervals.

3. July 7:  made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the women's restroom.

4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official voice, 'Code 3 in Housewares. Get on it right away'. This caused the employee to leave her assigned station and receive a reprimand from her Supervisor that in turn resulted in management getting involved causing management to lose time and costing the company money.

5. August 4: Went to the Service Desk and tried to reserve a bag of chips.

6. August 14: Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.

7. August 15: Set up a tent in the camping department and told the children shoppers they could come in if they would bring pillows and blankets from the bedding department - to which twenty children obliged.

8. August 23: When a clerk asked if they could help him he began crying and screamed, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?' Emergency Medics were called.

9. September 4: Looked right into the security camera and used it as a mirror while I picked my nose. 10. September

10: While handling guns in the Sports department, he asked the clerk where the antidepressants were.

11. October 3: Darted around the Store suspiciously while loudly humming the ' Mission Impossible' theme.

12. October 6: In the auto department,I practiced my 'Madonna look' by using different sizes of funnels.

13. October 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed through, yelled 'PICK ME! PICK ME!'

14. October 22: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, I assumed the fetal position and screamed 'OH NO! IT'S THOSE VOICES AGAIN!

15. Took a box of condoms to the checkout clerk and asked where the fitting room was. And last, but not least:

16. October 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited awhile, and then yelled very loudly, 'Hey! There's no toilet paper in here.' One of the Staff passed out.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 5, 2014)

Safe to assume KMart is next on your list?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 5, 2014)

I want to share this with any folks who have chronic low back pain.

I have had degenerative disc disease for 50 years, progressing so badly that for the last 10 years, I have had unrelenting back pain. Then, 5 months ago, the sciatica began, and there were days that my biggest fear was that I was NOT going to die. I have been told by my neurosurgeons for the last 15 years that the degeneration  was so bad that there was not enough left to work with, surgically. That's when They put me on oxycodone. I knew that was bad stuff, so I was finally motivated to go to a pain clinic, where I met with a doctor of anesthesiology. We tried physical therapy (again), but the sciatica quickly put an end to that. I am in the process of going to a new neurosurgeon for another opinion. In the meantime the pain doctor had me in the day before yesterday. He gave me an epidural in my lower spine, L5-S1. I got off the table, and the pain was COMPLETELY gone. Yesterday I did all my shopping a Wal-Mart without having to use an electric cart. I caught up on weeks of housework. I did not have to cook dinner sitting down. It is a little cool today, but next Wednesday I go back to playing water volleyball. Today, I am going to go through my physical therapy exercise book that I have accumulated of the last 30 years, and set myself up a daily exercise program to bring back my muscle tone. My girlfriend tells me that I am running around like a little boy on a brand new set of roller skates. I honestly can not remember the last time that pain was not my constant companion...at least 10 years

This is not permanent. I will need three separate shots, and the doc says that they will wear off. so I will need a booster a couple of times a year.

My message to you all is simply this. You do NOT have to live with chronic back pain. Get referred to a pain clinic staffed by a doctor of anesthesiology, and have an epidural. iI they could put this stuff in a bottle and sell it, oxytocin would disappear due to lack of a need for it!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 5, 2014)

Good for you!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I want to share this with any folks who have chronic low back pain.
> 
> I have had degenerative disc disease for 50 years, progressing so badly that for the last 10 years, I have had unrelenting back pain. Then, 5 months ago, the sciatica began, and there were days that my biggest fear was that I was NOT going to die. I have been told by my neurosurgeons for the last 15 years that the degeneration  was so bad that there was not enough left to work with, surgically. That's when They put me on oxycodone. I knew that was bad stuff, so I was finally motivated to go to a pain clinic, where I met with a doctor of anesthesiology. We tried physical therapy (again), but the sciatica quickly put an end to that. I am in the process of going to a new neurosurgeon for another opinion. In the meantime the pain doctor had me in the day before yesterday. He gave me an epidural in my lower spine, L5-S1. I got off the table, and the pain was COMPLETELY gone. Yesterday I did all my shopping a Wal-Mart without having to use an electric cart. I caught up on weeks of housework. I did not have to cook dinner sitting down. It is a little cool today, but next Wednesday I go back to playing water volleyball. Today, I am going to go through my physical therapy exercise book that I have accumulated of the last 30 years, and set myself up a daily exercise program to bring back my muscle tone. My girlfriend tells me that I am running around like a little boy on a brand new set of roller skates. I honestly can not remember the last time that pain was not my constant companion...at least 10 years
> 
> ...



I know just how you feel! The day after my hip replacement was the first time I was no longer in constant pain in 5 long years. I actually climbed the stairs to the next floor and came back down again (using only one leg because they dislocate all the muscles to replace the hip.) The PT pain of getting those muscles working again was nothing compared to what I had been suffering. At 3 weeks I was out shoveling snow and by 4 weeks no one could tell that I even had any surgery. 

Yes, I have long term damage that will always play up but, like you, I have my life back. It is the most awesome thing in the world to be freed from constant unrelenting pain. And my advice is similar to yours. Take charge of your problem and don't stop until you get the answers you deserve and the problem is fixed. 

Life is for living! Congratulations on being pain free again!


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Safe to assume KMart is next on your list?



Home Depot.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> I just got a letter from Walmart telling I'm banned for life ... a list of my transgressions ...
> 
> 1. June 15:  took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in other people's carts when they weren't looking.
> 
> ...





I can relate to number 2.  On the list I mean.  Some friends of mine did this in Atlantic City--

In the train station there was a line of pay phones, let's say 27 of them.  Somebody went in and got all the phone numbers from these phones, handed them out to 27 different people, and instructed them,

"on the 14th, turn on the 11 o'clock TV news. As soon as you see the news start, call your number, let it ring once and hang up.  Then call back, ring twice and hang up, then three, four up to eight and then work backwards back to one.  If anyone answers during this, just read random numbers out of the phone book until they hang up".

Five minutes before 11 on the appointed night they had a local vagrant come into the bus station and do a bizarre costumed dance.  Then five minutes later the ringing commenced.

Next day the phone company had something like ten trucks out there.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 5, 2014)

@Pogo - returning the 'laughter' favor.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 5, 2014)

The porch swing broke.  

It got removed.

But now it's back?

Or is eye seeing thangs?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I want to share this with any folks who have chronic low back pain.
> 
> I have had degenerative disc disease for 50 years, progressing so badly that for the last 10 years, I have had unrelenting back pain. Then, 5 months ago, the sciatica began, and there were days that my biggest fear was that I was NOT going to die. I have been told by my neurosurgeons for the last 15 years that the degeneration  was so bad that there was not enough left to work with, surgically. That's when They put me on oxycodone. I knew that was bad stuff, so I was finally motivated to go to a pain clinic, where I met with a doctor of anesthesiology. We tried physical therapy (again), but the sciatica quickly put an end to that. I am in the process of going to a new neurosurgeon for another opinion. In the meantime the pain doctor had me in the day before yesterday. He gave me an epidural in my lower spine, L5-S1. I got off the table, and the pain was COMPLETELY gone. Yesterday I did all my shopping a Wal-Mart without having to use an electric cart. I caught up on weeks of housework. I did not have to cook dinner sitting down. It is a little cool today, but next Wednesday I go back to playing water volleyball. Today, I am going to go through my physical therapy exercise book that I have accumulated of the last 30 years, and set myself up a daily exercise program to bring back my muscle tone. My girlfriend tells me that I am running around like a little boy on a brand new set of roller skates. I honestly can not remember the last time that pain was not my constant companion...at least 10 years
> 
> ...



This is such great news, Vandal!  I know there are people here who either know someone @Luddley [MENTION=39664]Jimbo[/MENTION]wie [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] who is suffering from back pain or mentioned it in the past on the board.   If anyone knows anyone suffering from back pain this news definitely needs to be passed along to them.  It's great news, Vandal.  Two or three shots a year to be pain free is fantastic.   I have a neighbor who will be interested to hear this news too.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I want to share this with any folks who have chronic low back pain.
> ...



Thanks but for the record I'm not suffering back pain.  I don't envy those who are or take it lightly but it's not something I'm cursed with.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I want to share this with any folks who have chronic low back pain.
> ...



I'm very happy for you Vandal but, actually, there are intractable cases and mine is one of them. I'm so fed up, so completely depressed about it. I have done the injections, PT, massage therapy and, most recently, surgery. Nothing has even touched the pain. 

We have canceled our trip to France because I know I could not do it. We'll go to the Caribbean for a couple of weeks because its a lot less walking and standing. I know this is best but damn, we have both been looking forward to seeing the prehistoric art caves in the south of France but I also know I just have to accept this. 

BTW, the reason mine cannot be cured or treated successfully is because its trauma-related. That's a big wad of toothpaste you just can't cram back in the tube. 

I also have to remember that the are a lot of people who have it a lot worse than I do.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 5, 2014)

Uh, isn't this the thread that Boop supposedly nuked?

Gawd, I'm always so far behind all the soap opera melodrama .....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I'm surprised that an epidural would not help you Luddly. Mine is trauma related, too. I herniated a disc at ager 15, working in a grocery store. I only weighed 115 pounds, and I was told to pour a 100 pound bag of potatoes on a counter top. Over the years, the injury just continued to reoccur, until finally, there was no disc left between L5 and S1. I gave up a free two week trip to Italy that my brother gave me, all expenses paid, in 2006 because I could not walk more than 100 yards. Please, if there is any doubt, ask for a referral to a pain management clinic. The epidural for me was performed by an anesthesiologist. My relief is so palatable that I want to make absolutely sure that anyone who is enduring what I did gets the same relief I did


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 5, 2014)

Bad backs are bad things


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a letter from Walmart telling I'm banned for life ... a list of my transgressions ...
> ...



Lol. Sounds like something out of a Stephen King story, with Rod Serling narrating.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Another prank they pulled, these merry pranksters --

Went into an office building carrying a shopping bag.  In the bag was a pair of pants, pair of shoes and a newspaper.  This they took to the men's room, where they arranged it in a stall so that from the outside it looked like someone sitting in the stall reading the paper.  Then they crawled out under the door and left the dilemma to Security.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2014)

"People think that I must be a very strange person. This is not correct. I have the heart of a small boy....... in a glass jar on my desk."  -- Stephen King


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 6, 2014)

One of my favorite pranks was that a bunch of us had a boss who was about 5 feet tall...kind of like the guy who was on Taxi, was it Danny DeVito? Anyway, we all went to the office on a Saturday morning and moved all of his furniture out to another office and replaced it all with child's furniture, including a little rocking chair, a 2nd grade kindergarten desk, etc., etc. 

Oddly enough, he did not seem to find it as humorous as we did....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 6, 2014)

About 2 years ago, when that nut was predicting the raptor on a certain day, I laid out on my driveway a pair of old shoes and socks, pants, shirt, and even underwear. The neighbors, who did not know me well yet, saw it, panicked, and called the police. I happened to be on duty at the sheriff's Auxiliary and took the call. I told them that I knew VH, and that he had been called home (of course, before they hung up, I had to let them in on the gag). . By the time I got off duty, somebody had stolen the shoes.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 6, 2014)

Sanday's Pooch on a Porch!






And about time for Easter Bonnets to make their appearance on the Porch.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You did the right thing letting others know about it, Vandal.  This is news to me. I thought an epidural was for labor pains.  I never heard of an epidural that would last for months.  Chronic back pain is an awful thing to suffer with.  If they have these injections available they have to be working on one for people in Luddly's condition.  I hope develop one soon that works for everyone.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I had several epidural injections and none of them were effective. Part of my problem is that one leg, fractured when I was young, healed shorter than the other. Its not a huge amount and I do put a little lift in the heal of one shoe but it still throws everything else off and causes great pain.

On top of that, I also have horrible foot pain. Long story but I've dealt with that for more than 30 years. 

I used to have to book stores, was on my feet for 14 hours a day and got up the next day to do it again. Now I can't even make it through an entire grocery store. 

When we travel, I get steroid injections in my feet. Very helpful but the effects don't last a long time and too much can be toxic, contributes to osteoporosis, among other things.

Really happy for your relief though. Since I had spine surgery, I just might try the injections again. I'll have to find a different doctor though. The one I was seeing, young guy, half my age, runner, worked out, in excellent condition, told me that since I'm vegetarian I should be taking Vit's B and C and that I should eat red meat and that the Atkin's diet is healthy. He's now dying of colon cancer, no longer able to work.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

"Pooch on a porch" --- oh, a wiseguy, eh?

I'll see your pooch and raise a peach... for anyone who's ... parched:


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> "Pooch on a porch" --- oh, a wiseguy, eh?
> 
> I'll see your pooch and raise a peach... for anyone who's ... parched:



Needs a parrot on a perch.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> "Pooch on a porch" --- oh, a wiseguy, eh?
> 
> I'll see your pooch and raise a peach... for anyone who's ... parched:



You have only found out about the PonP now?  

It has been happening for at least a couple of weeks now. 

So you can put your peach where the pun don't pine!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 6, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Pooch on a porch" --- oh, a wiseguy, eh?
> ...



Phooey!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 6, 2014)

Of course, the same might be said if you were consuming the liquid peach in a Porche near a parrot on a perch next to a pooch on a porch .


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 6, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Of course, the same might be said if you were consuming the liquid peach in a Porche near a parrot on a perch next to a pooch on a porch .



You did all that without the need for any duct tape?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, the same might be said if you were consuming the liquid peach in a Porche near a parrot on a perch next to a pooch on a porch .
> ...



People often overlook staples.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 6, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I prefer a pop riveter myself.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Welding is often useful too.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, the same might be said if you were consuming the liquid peach in a Porche near a parrot on a perch next to a pooch on a porch .
> ...



What for?  A patch?


I had originally plotted to poach a porch perch but the peach presented.  So I purchased.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 6, 2014)

The pitch is a patch in a pinch.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 6, 2014)

And, perforce, it is perfectly precise and preferable, if not prescient, to pronounce:

"the pellet with the poison in the vessel with the pestle; the chalice with the palace has the brew that is true."


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm pooped.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 6, 2014)

"I had several epidural injections and none of them were effective. Part of my problem is that one leg, fractured when I was young, healed shorter than the other. Its not a huge amount and I do put a little lift in the heal of one shoe but it still throws everything else off and causes great pain.

On top of that, I also have horrible foot pain. Long story but I've dealt with that for more than 30 years. 

I used to have to book stores, was on my feet for 14 hours a day and got up the next day to do it again. Now I can't even make it through an entire grocery store. 

When we travel, I get steroid injections in my feet. Very helpful but the effects don't last a long time and too much can be toxic, contributes to osteoporosis, among other things.

Really happy for your relief though. Since I had spine surgery, I just might try the injections again. I'll have to find a different doctor though. The one I was seeing, young guy, half my age, runner, worked out, in excellent condition, told me that since I'm vegetarian I should be taking Vit's B and C and that I should eat red meat and that the Atkin's diet is healthy. He's now dying of colon cancer, no longer able to work. "

Luddly, 

My mother had something similar to you. When she was about 25, she was run over by a bus. Broke her leg is two places. they had to remove about 2 inches on bone on one side, and she got used to walking at a tilt for most of her life. Every picture of her showed her skirt 2 inches closer to the ground on her left side. Obviously, her spine became deformed from decades of this. At about 70, she started going in to real pain. The doc gave her an elevator left shoe. After all those years, her body fought this with very serious pain, but she took steroid shots and kept wearing the shoe. It took about 5 years for the pain to stop.

Please try the back epidural. I don't know how long it will work, but IT WORKS!  My friends tell me that they have never seen me so happy and animated.
 I posted this on my Facepage:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgtpreUfcS0]Contours - Do You Love Me - Remastered Bubblerock Video HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GreenBean (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a letter from Walmart telling I'm banned for life ... a list of my transgressions ...
> ...


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Please try the back epidural. I don't know how long it will work, but IT WORKS!  My friends tell me that they have never seen me so happy and animated.
> I posted this on my Facepage:





Do you know exactly what is in the epidural? 

Two of my brothers and I have arthritis in our lower spines. One brother has the fusion surgery, the other has electrodes in his back and a little box to adjust the shocks. Neither treatment worked for them and I want no part of either, so maybe this epidural thing might be right for me.


----------



## pacer (Apr 7, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Please try the back epidural. I don't know how long it will work, but IT WORKS!  My friends tell me that they have never seen me so happy and animated.
> ...


Have a look at this article, Grandma.  Be sure to scroll to the bottom.  There are several pages of information.

Lumbar Epidural Steroid Injections for Low Back Pain and Sciatica


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm pooped.



Betty Poop?


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm getting depressed reading about all these ailments!!  

Knock wood I'm in phenomenal physical condition.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I'm getting depressed reading about all these ailments!!
> 
> Knock wood I'm in phenomenal physical condition.



Cuz you're twelve, right?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2014)

Good morning all


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)

A gift of laughter, courtesy of my daughter.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting depressed reading about all these ailments!!
> ...



Itz da hoodie.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



Welcome back. You've been missed.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning all



Good morning, Jake and Front Porch Swingers!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> "I had several epidural injections and none of them were effective. Part of my problem is that one leg, fractured when I was young, healed shorter than the other. Its not a huge amount and I do put a little lift in the heal of one shoe but it still throws everything else off and causes great pain.
> 
> On top of that, I also have horrible foot pain. Long story but I've dealt with that for more than 30 years.
> 
> ...



You need to do one of those @ list things to attach to this information, Vandal.  I think everyone should be able to read what you are saying here about these injections for back pain.  This could be news to many people here.  - J. p.s. its great news that you are feeling joyful, Vandal. I'm happy for you!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 8, 2014)

Good morning, swingers.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Mornin, all. This made my morning.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 8, 2014)

good morning, Boop


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning, Boop



Hey, Jake. Had last night off and as always, my schedule is all kinds of scrambled. I should probably try to stick with what's "normal," even if I'm not working.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

*Do everything you can to nurture your spiritual intelligence. It is a genuine source of hope, direction, meaning and comfort.* Thomas Moore


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 8, 2014)

Vas es los? Que pasa? Por qua? I thought this place was on hiatus?


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Good morning, all.  How is everyone?  Gloomy and raining out here.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Vas es los? Que pasa? Por qua? I thought this place was on hiatus?



Long, lame story. I yawned just thinking about it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mornin, all. This made my morning.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZGghmwUcbQ



Good morning BD!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, all.  How is everyone?  Gloomy and raining out here.



I like gloom and rain. That's 'under the covers with a book until I fall asleep' weather.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin, all. This made my morning.
> ...



Mornin, Glory!


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You and I need to stop posting at the same time. Someone is going to think.....wait, most of them can't think.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You should have seen me celebrate the day Jillian and I posted in the same thread at the exact same minute.

Because you know; two liberal women bearing a Boop avatar MUST be the same person, amirite!?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Vas es los? Que pasa? Por qua? I thought this place was on hiatus?



Yeah, hiatus.  And then he burped.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Vas es los? Que pasa? Por qua? I thought this place was on hiatus?
> ...



Your _what_ hurts?


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You must have a lot of socks. LOL


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd need to give this one some thought. Right now, I'm killing time waiting to see if my sister was able to get a diagnosis on a recurring health issue.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

I saw that, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]. Ya goob.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I saw that, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]. Ya goob.



It'll be our secret then 

eh -- I threw a challenge flag on my own post and after further review I though it trite, plus it could take the thread down a politico-religion path that would be counter to the purpose here.

Maybe on further reflection I'd sit with my Dad.  To spend the time getting to know him better than we spent while he was here.

Then again, he would prolly drive me nutz after ten minutes, 'cause now that I think of it, we tried that.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]. Ya goob.
> ...



Well, it cracked me up - but I can see your point.

I'd want to spend time with my maternal grandmother. She shared so much knowledge with me, and typical callow youth made me ignore most of it. I don't think she knew how much I loved her. She was always so happy to see me, and I was like "Here's my kid, see you when I come pick her up."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > good morning, Boop
> ...



Good advice, that.  Learned in the military to try to create 'normal' out of chaos.  Not easy.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Ah, I think you've crystallized it for me.  I'd spend time with my grandfather -- my Dad's Dad.  He passed when I was four so I never really got to know him.  My Mom tells me I have his sense of humor.  When my Mom died a couple of years ago I found a lot of his letters from over the years and got a glimpse of what seems like just a good-hearted guy who liked nothing better than a game of checkers.  So there, final answer.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Same here for her husband, only he died when I was seven. He engendered so much love in so many hearts.

I'm going to ramble for a bit - that's what the porch is for.

When I first came on the net, I joined a Yahoo group. It was a typical Minnesota day, and I put up a temp graph that showed us at like -18°. A guy posted at me, "Is that anywhere near Grand Rapids, MN?" I said "Funny you should ask. No, I'm down in the metro. But I was born in Grand Rapids, that's where my mom's family is from." He asked for their last name, and we took it to PM. I wrote their last name, and he said "Are you Roddy's girl, or Kay's?" O.O

He was my uncle's best friend in high school. He slept in the same bed I slept in at grandma's cabin. He spent like every weekend with them during the high school years, and then he shipped out to Korea.

The part that got me though was when he said "Your grandparents were amazing people, everybody thought very highly of them." 

What a gift that was.

Funny after bit though; my uncle refused to believe I'd met his best friend online. He was sure Bob had died in the war.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

I would further state that REALLY miserable people focus on what they don't like about other people's lives.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Connery (Apr 9, 2014)

Good morning all!!!!



​


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Mornin, Mister!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy song for the day.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



"You've got to go out on a limb sometimes; that's where the fruit is" -- Will Rogers


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



True. 

And speaking of trees, and limbs: Is Hobbes beinhavin?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Coarse not.  He's a cat.  But at least he hain't stranded hisself.

T'other night I walked out on the porch at 3am and the little bastardo zipped out the door and was off into the night.  I got him back though.  That's been about it.

He gittin' heavy.  I must be feeding him.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'd need to give this one some thought. Right now, I'm killing time waiting to see if my sister was able to get a diagnosis on a recurring health issue.



My grandfather. He died when I was 15. He was a great preacher and seemed larger than life. I was kind of intimidated and had a skull full of mush. I would like to spend an hour now and get his insight on this thing called life.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

*"Ladies and Gentlemen - the BEATLES!!!!!"*​


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *"Ladies and Gentlemen - the BEATLES!!!!!"*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPJkVqBGAKE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPJkVqBGAKE[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need to give this one some thought. Right now, I'm killing time waiting to see if my sister was able to get a diagnosis on a recurring health issue.
> ...



I remember standing next to my grandparents' bed, just staring at my grandpa. Finally, one eye would pop open, and he'd smile. "Hey, pumpkin." He'd grab me by the butt end, and haul me up on the bed so I could snuggle in with them.

Over fifty years later, that memory still makes me happy and misty. Course, that could be because tomorrow is my mom's birthday as well. Damn onions.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

One would think, with all the times I have experienced this personally, I would remember the truth of the matter. 

Things always improve. Always. The valleys never last - nor do the peaks. But the bad times always pass.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 10, 2014)

Guinness World Book of Records - world's longest porch swing...60 feet long.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu2679QqkNg&feature=player_detailpage]World's Longest Porch Swing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'd need to give this one some thought. Right now, I'm killing time waiting to see if my sister was able to get a diagnosis on a recurring health issue.



That would be Mrs Te's uncle Cedric. Awesome man. He was a spy behind German lines in WW2 and then worked for UNICEF before spending many years in the middle east. He was a kindred spirit and someone who I would happily spend time with again if I could.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need to give this one some thought. Right now, I'm killing time waiting to see if my sister was able to get a diagnosis on a recurring health issue.
> ...



He sounds like a great man, Derideo!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'd need to give this one some thought. Right now, I'm killing time waiting to see if my sister was able to get a diagnosis on a recurring health issue.
> ...



With a tape recorder, because I'd want to listen to what he had to say again and again.

Same with my grandma and grandpa. Ordinary people, ordinary lives, but so much wisdom.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 10, 2014)

Booooooooooooooooop!!! What it be like, Baby?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Booooooooooooooooop!!! What it be like, Baby?



It be good! I'm having fun at work. Too much sugar and caffeine. I've been here for 1.5 hours, and so far made every caller laugh. 

How be you be?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 11, 2014)

Glad it's Friday.

Have a great day and weekend.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)

You too!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2014)

Welp ... end of the day, gittin' on the road.  Later y'all.
Since it's Friday afternoon, a little porch music...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVFxTceLbEY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVFxTceLbEY[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Welp ... end of the day, gittin' on the road.  Later y'all.
> Since it's Friday afternoon, a little porch music...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVFxTceLbEY



Travel safe! Here's my happy song for the day.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> You too!



TGIF. Off to the grand opening of a new after hours jazz club downtown that a friend of mine is opening. Going to sit in the sound room with him.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > You too!
> ...



Oh thanks. I am currently giving new meaning to the word 'jealous.'


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Welp ... end of the day, gittin' on the road.  Later y'all.
> Since it's Friday afternoon, a little porch music...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVFxTceLbEY



This is so good.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 12, 2014)

Pooch on a Porch!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 12, 2014)

There is a wrong way to walk your dog and a right way!















No prizes for guessing which dog(s) are happier!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

It's a terrorist!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>



Oh, now THAT'S beautiful.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> It's a terrorist!



It needs a paint job!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Cozy too!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

I was referring to the dog, a terrier of some sort.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I was referring to the dog, a terrier of some sort.



Looks like a Jack Russell to me! One of my personal favorites.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fTQhXaDOOI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fTQhXaDOOI[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.



Morning! I wasn't sure you made weekend appearances.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the dog, a terrier of some sort.
> ...



Mine too - provided that's what breed starred on 'Frasier.'

Moose - IMDb

Apparently so.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moose_(dog)


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > You too!
> ...



How did that go?

@katsteve2012


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

What flower are you?

*You are the eternal optimist, always looking up. Nothing can shake your sweet, happy spirit. Friends enjoy your company because they find your joy contagious.*

Yup!

**I had to go find my own picture, though; hmph one was not included. Hmph, I say!!**


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2014)

You are

Lily

You are artsy and elegant. Your imagination allows you to place yourself in other peoples shoes, which allows you to easily understand and sympathize with those around you.






Not my favorites but okay.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> You are
> 
> Lily
> 
> ...



Same here - but they totally nailed who you are, from what I see on the board.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

I am blessed to have the same friends over the course of decades.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2014)

*This thread has been cleaned of 20 violative posts - twenty.  The lounge is not the place for fighting and bashing - take it to the Flame Zone where it belongs.  Any further violations will result in formal warnings, infractions or being banned from the Lounge.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You are
> ...



I got Lily too but it doesn't count cuz they say what's your favourite season and there's no winter.




Lily's OK but I'm more of a Morticia fan.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 13, 2014)

I got "rose." I love roses. All types and colors.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I got "rose." I love roses. All types and colors.



Same here, except the fake ones that have no scent. I mean - they ARE roses? But their scent is either low or non-existent due to mass-producing or somesuch. 

As far as scent is concerned, I love lilacs.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 13, 2014)

Lilacs are wonderful. I wish they bloomed all summer.

My favorite flower is the purple iris. I love the scent.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

There are very few flowers that I actually know by scent. Maybe I should go to the gardens at Como.

Edited to include photo;



> The Sunken Garden is all decked out for Fall at the Marjorie McNeely Conservatory in St. Paul., Minnesota, US


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Morning, [insert your name here]!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay, so I just broke my own heart from the inside. Miss you mom. Love you. 

<3


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

P.S.: There are 3-4 others who know what her heart sounds like from the inside. I'm not an only-bonly.

/watery grin


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Is Lily the one who speaks French to get her hubby excited?  I think I like her better than Morticia.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Morticia and Gomez were the ones I loved. Lily was the Munster.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Morning, [insert your name here]!



Good morning, Boopsie!

Love that picture 

Looks like the exterminators were in here too. Let's hope they nailed all the roaches this time.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, [insert your name here]!
> ...



It is pretty.  Morning.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, [insert your name here]!
> ...



I enjoy wandering around Pinterest and finding pictures such as this. 

Have any plans today? Right now, we're just waiting on the plumber.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I sort of saw that foggy Twin Peaks vibe a little bit.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Yes, trying to merge 2 sets of code and then I am off to the Center to see the nurse and have a swim if it isn't too crowded.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Oh, thrilling yeah?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Absolutely enthralling!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I need a nurse too!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Bend over.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)

Taxes filed zomg almost 48 hours before they needed to be. And they said I was a procrastinator.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Taxes filed zomg almost 48 hours before they needed to be. And they said I was a procrastinator.



Aaahhh... you forgot something.  Gonna have to start all over.

No hurry though -- do it mañana.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)

Nope, the feds already love me.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2014)

*Weeeeeeeeeeeee.....!!!!*


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi, Mark. Having fun?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

Best flow chart ever.






And the answer is yes, actually; I AM happy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Leaving in a few minutes for our gold mine in NV.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

Travel safe!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Nope, the feds already love me.



Last year the Feds sent me a nice note that said, "you owe more money".

I wrote back and said "wtf for"??

They wrote back and said "duh, we fucked up, yer good".


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, the feds already love me.
> ...



"Yes, well. Unfortunately, now I have to bill you for that heart attack you caused..."


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 16, 2014)

I filed my AZ tax return electronically 2 months ago. They say that my refund would be sent within 10 days.  However, they have never processed my return, not have they given me a reason why not. Calling them on the phone and getting an answer is simply not possible.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I filed my AZ tax return electronically 2 months ago. They say that my refund would be sent within 10 days.  However, they have never processed my return, not have they given me a reason why not. Calling them on the phone and getting an answer is simply not possible.



How frustrating is that?! I used TaxSlayer, they keep me totally electronically looped.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

From my daughter, who has three that are seven and under.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

love naps!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

They make me happy.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> They make me happy.



I take afternoon naps. Yesterday morning Mrs. Blood tells me she saw on CBS This Morning that afternoon naps may not be good for you. So yesterday afternoon I walk in the bedroom and there is Mrs. Blood...taking a nap.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

My mother loved her naps.  She was taking one on the front couch, and died in her sleep.  Considering she had been diagnosed with liver cancer the month before, such a passing was a blessing.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> My mother lover her naps.  She was taking one on the front couch, and died in her sleep.  Considering she had been diagnosed with liver cancer the month before, such a passing was a blessing.



What more could a loving family ask.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > They make me happy.
> ...



I can't do naps.  Never could.  I'm slow to wake up but once I do, that's it until I crash.  They're supposed to be good for ya if you can do it.

Me, if I ever nap it means either I'm sick or I got no sleep the night before.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe you need to age a bit.  I never used to be able to nap.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Maybe you need to age a bit.  I never used to be able to nap.



"I'll understand when I'm older"?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 17, 2014)

I can not remember that last day that I did not take a nap.

My hero, Harry Truman, took a nap every day. if it was good enough for him, it is good enough for me!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 17, 2014)

BTW, I finally reached the AZ Department of Revenue, and they told me that they never received my tax return, so I sent it by mail yesterday. I don't owe any taxes, but they owe me $25. I am NOT making this up...AZ gives everyone $25 a year in tax refunds who has not spent any time in prison during the year! The citizenship standards goal is not very high down here.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

Exactly! I work graveyard though, and I only got an hour's sleep so I should probably call it a night. Translation: see you in ten.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> BTW, I finally reached the AZ Department of Revenue, and they told me that they never received my tax return, so I sent it by mail yesterday. I don't owe any taxes, but they owe me $25. I am NOT making this up...AZ gives everyone $25 a year in tax refunds who has not spent any time in prison during the year! The citizenship standards goal is not very high down here.





omg. Too funny.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Hope it's a good one!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 25, 2014)

Good morning, boop, hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm going to go with "Thank you, it is." 

How about you, Jake? Got any plans this weekend?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 25, 2014)

Clean up the condo before my wife gets back from visiting her parents.

Hide evidence of eating all the things she thinks I should not eat.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Clean up the condo before my wife gets back from visiting her parents.
> 
> Hide evidence of eating all the things she thinks I should not eat.



 SHAME on you!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

This is what happens to me.






Especially right now, as I am reading about life in the White House as Chief Usher.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Upstairs-White-House-First-Ladies/dp/069810546X]Upstairs at the White House: My Life With the First Ladies: J. B West, Mary Lynn Kotz: 9780698105461: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 25, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HacXlrw01zE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HacXlrw01zE[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HacXlrw01zE





You got weekend plans, Pogo?

I am going on a mansion tour Sunday.

http://sites.mnhs.org/historic-sites/james-j-hill-house/james-j-hill

Wonder of wonders, and for the first time in I wanna say eighteen months - I am off both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Apropos of nothing - I truly love this picture.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Or shirt. OR he'll.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 25, 2014)

My weekend starts today! 
We had a crappy winter that carried into a month of Spring and after constant rain that's supposed to start again Sunday, it's supposed to be nice today plus Saturday. So I took today off.  That way I'll at least have two out of three decent days to be outside.
Going to grill tonite  and tomorrow night.  I'm going to do some hiking even though it could be muddy, that's why I paid $150 for hiking shoes.  Sit on the deck and have a beer. Clean up the yard of sticks and other winter debris. In the long run, enjoy being outside.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> My weekend starts today!
> We had a crappy winter that carried into a month of Spring and after constant rain that's supposed to start again Sunday, it's supposed to be nice today plus Saturday. So I took today off.  That way I'll at least have two out of three decent days to be outside.
> Going to grill tonite  and tomorrow night.  I'm going to do some hiking even though it could be muddy, that's why I paid $150 for hiking shoes.  Sit on the deck and have a beer. Clean up the yard of sticks and other winter debris. In the long run, enjoy being outside.



Nice!! Good planning, for sure. I work tonight, so Saturday will likely be a wash. But after the mansion tour, I'm sure we'll be out wandering (even in the rain). Pick a dog park, go make some friends. That's my idea of a good day.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 25, 2014)

It is back to my water volleyball club for me this week, having recently recovered from sciatica. Also back at work at the Sheriff's Auxiliary Volunteers, and participating in several other social, sports, and educational activities in my retirement community!

Life is good!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> It is back to my water volleyball club for me this week, having recently recovered from sciatica. Also back at work at the Sheriff's Auxiliary Volunteers, and participating in several other social, sports, and educational activities in my retirement community!
> 
> Life is good!



That sounds wonderful, VH! So glad you've recovered.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HacXlrw01zE
> ...



Eh, not really.  Had a trip south tentative but it fell through so basically gonna do some eBaying to lighten the load here and nurture some veggie plants I just got.  I don't feel up to creating a proper garden so I got some potted 'maters and herbs.

Found a radio museum in the area, will go check that out today.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Cool. I'm behaving badly, I am working on my novel but here I am! The past few days, I have just set everything aside to write but not this time. On the other hand, food dude is delivering between 5:30 and 7:30, so at some point I really need to get some sleep. -  I don't get to touch base with you very often though, so I feel this is justifiable.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

When good balloons go bad. *Pictures at the link*

Releasing 1.5 Million Balloons Into The Air Is A Bad Idea



> I was the Project Manager for this event. I worked on it for 6 months and lived in Cleveland for a month preparing for it. We had to design a structure this filled a city square and could stand up to 90 MPH winds, which was building code. The one-piece net was fabricated by the exact company I found in So Cal who built the cargo nets for the Space Shuttle. Kids in schools "sold" balloon sponsorships at 2 for a dollar that went to United Way. The goal was 2 million but we stopped at 1.4 + million.




Poor guy, what a nightmare. Reminds me of WKRP in Cinncinnatti.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

When somebody calls in and says "I need to take a leave of absence because my mother is dying," my soul sort of hitches up in my chest a little bit. 

I've learned that it's best not to type in the comments "her mother is dying" unless I want to fight to regain control of my voice before I can finish the call.

Sometimes, this job just hurts.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Truth.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Apr 25, 2014)

^very true, that one.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ^very true, that one.



Agreed. Reminds me a bit of back in church days, The problem with living sacrifices is that they keep crawling off the altar. I let go - but then I take it back. "Letting go" is a constant thing, rather like maintaining sobriety  (IMO).


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Just sharing some purty.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

And wisdom.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm working on it - apparently to the tune of three pages per day.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

@The Professor


I don't know if you ever noticed, but he released the song when he was 52. As he sang it over the remains of his career, you could hear the song change as he aged and became more aware of what 'my way' encompassed, and how it affected his life.

Literally, I'm sitting here crying because this song has so much meaning to me.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Pooch on porch, and what a smart idea! 



> Cover an old crib mattress with some durable hemp or denim fabric. Use a clip or two on the backside to hold in place (for easy removal for washing). This is great for a bigger dog bed.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

I have this wireless mouse I use on the laptop so I don't have to deal with the touch pad.  I like it and depend on it constantly.  I sprang a few extra bucks for a good one that wouldn't break down in a short time, and it was worth it -- been in faithful service a year or two.

So it just fell off the arm of the chair and straight down into my large mug of coffee.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean it was like, :lunk::.  Nothin' but net.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I have this wireless mouse I use on the laptop so I don't have to deal with the touch pad.  I like it and depend on it constantly.  I sprang a few extra bucks for a good one that wouldn't break down in a short time, and it was worth it -- been in faithful service a year or two.
> 
> So it just fell off the arm of the chair and straight down into my large mug of coffee.
> 
> ...



OMG! You poor thing!! I don't even know what to say. I'd go into mourning, but unfortunately, like an idiot, I made plans to leave the house. WTF was I thinking!?

/pat-pat


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey, given that much French Roast it'll prolly work a lot faster now.

For all us Aspergians -- the student who answered all the questions right and got a zero:



Q1. In which battle did Napoleon die?
A-  His last one.

Q2. Where was the Declaration of Independence signed?
A -  At the bottom of the page.

Q3. The San Antonio River flows in which state?
A - Liquid.

Q4. What is the main reason for divorce?
A - Marriage.

Q5. What is the main reason for failure?
A - Exams.

Q6. What can you never eat for breakfast?
A - Lunch & dinner.

Q7. What looks like half an apple?
A - The other half.

Q8. If you throw a red stone into the blue sea, what it will become?
A - Wet.

Q9. How can a man go eight days without sleeping?
A - He sleeps at night.

Q10. How can you lift an elephant with one hand?
A - No elephant has only one hand.

Q11. If you had three apples and four oranges in one hand, and four apples and three oranges in other hand, what would you have?
A - Very large hands.

Q12. If it took eight men ten hours to build a wall, how long would it take four men to build it?
A - No time at all, the previous eight guys already built it.

Q13. How can you drop a raw egg onto a concrete floor without cracking it?
A - Any way you want; an egg won't crack a concrete floor.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Heads up, folks. I created a thread where we can update our @Mention preferences. If you have a moment please take a look. Thanks and have a nice Sunday. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/351668-usmb-mention-exclude-include-preferences.html


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hey, given that much French Roast it'll prolly work a lot faster now.
> 
> For all us Aspergians -- the student who answered all the questions right and got a zero:
> 
> ...



Napoleon never died in any battle.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, given that much French Roast it'll prolly work a lot faster now.
> ...



I didn't think so either.  "Able was I ere I saw Elba" -- copied it off the internet, shoulda changed the name.


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

pacer said:


>



Love it!

We're having thunder boomers. What a DAY. Pouring rain, all day.

Where I come from, we call this "sleeping weather."


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

I love rainy weather, too.  Makes for a nice cozy atmosphere indoors.  Here is another "sleeping weather" gif.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

That's lovely. And if you don't see me for awhile, I am giving thanks to the god of electric blankets, Sizzle.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

My daughter says this is us. I'm sure I DON'T know what she's going on about.






So happy birthday to my only bonly!! Long may you wave, ya freak!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2014)

A late good morning to all.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Mornin, Glory!


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I have this wireless mouse I use on the laptop so I don't have to deal with the touch pad.  I like it and depend on it constantly.  I sprang a few extra bucks for a good one that wouldn't break down in a short time, and it was worth it -- been in faithful service a year or two.
> 
> So it just fell off the arm of the chair and straight down into my large mug of coffee.
> 
> ...



So... I have replaced the coffee-dunked mouse with a new one.  For five bucks. 

It was sitting there in the supermarket bin with other cutout stuff, all marked down.  Its only problem was the included batteries were dead.  That's no issue, I'm swimming in batteries (cheap ones, from the same bin).  Works perfectly.

Picked up about 30 cans of cat food too.  Cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I have this wireless mouse I use on the laptop so I don't have to deal with the touch pad.  I like it and depend on it constantly.  I sprang a few extra bucks for a good one that wouldn't break down in a short time, and it was worth it -- been in faithful service a year or two.
> ...



See - that kind of experience makes my day. I am SO very cheap!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Blood moon.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

If this makes you smile, go rep SB. I wouldn't even had found this video if she hadn't started a thread.


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Hyde Farm, GA


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Waterfall surfing on Minnehaha Falls.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Baby swan.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

PCH, south of Big Sur. I was there!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

That's lovely, thank you.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

Did you see my fantasy thread?


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Did you see my fantasy thread?


No, I don't believe so.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see my fantasy thread?
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/352122-on-the-dark-side.html

Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)

I don't like taking bereavement leaves, it hurts.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2014)

Bright _aurora australis_, taken in Tasmania --








aurora borealis over Lake Superior, Marquette Michigan:







Iceland:







Östersund, Sweden:




​

(from this site)


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 1, 2014)

good morning


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)

Morning, Jake - now afternoon. I finally slept straight through eight hours, instead of my normal 2-4 hours, get up and write, sleep another 2-4 hours. Felt Very Good.


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)

Winter sunrise.


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)

Just once. Just for one day. *link courtesy of my daughter*

http://www.scarymommy.com/seeing-myself-in-their-eyes/



> But still, while I suffer with self-doubt and self-loathing I hear people say, Youre great! Youre smart! Youre beautiful.
> 
> And Ive never believed them.
> 
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 2, 2014)

Good morning, everyone


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



Today is going to be a beautiful day!    Good morning, Front Porch Swingers!    The water reminds me of Destin Beach, BD.  The water is that clear and the sands are like white powder... very beautiful.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2014)

Another Saturday morning.  Should be in the low 80s.  I hope so.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Cloudy outside and threatening rain.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

I'm awake! Much to my dismay, and against my will. Ah, well. At least I don't have to work tonight.


----------



## Grandma (May 3, 2014)

The March-like storms have passed here finally. The sun came out just long enough to set. It's supposed to be nice tomorrow.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

Define nice? Just no rain? A comfortable high? I don't like going above 75, I really don't.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Morning beauty for the eyes (except the last frame...)


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

"Follow the path"


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

If this doesn't put a smile on your face, I don't know what will.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

This is perfect.


----------



## Pogo (May 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyHNIQTXr9I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyHNIQTXr9I[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 5, 2014)

good morning


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



I love this one, BD!  Your messages here are very inspirational!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 5, 2014)

May everyone on the Front Porch have a lovely day today!


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> May everyone on the Front Porch have a lovely day today!



You too.


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)

A message from a dear friend. 

_Do not ever let anyone tell you are something that you are not......there are jealous people in this world and those who do not understand and wish to kill that which they do not understand whether it be an idea, person or character. Leave those people behind with their fears and move forward into your own light._

This is the caliber of person I am blessed to have in my life.


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)




----------



## mayrj (May 6, 2014)

I'd love to spend an afternoon on that bridge...it looks so peaceful


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2014)

Porchus Americanus


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 9, 2014)

mayrj said:


> I'd love to spend an afternoon on that bridge...it looks so peaceful



I wish I could build a tree house next to it and live there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2014)

good morning, folks


----------

